# Επικαιρότητα, γεγονότα και απόψεις > Γεγονότα και Απόψεις >  Πελάτης της Apple μηνύεται από εξουσιοδοτημένο ελληνικό service

## sotos65

Πως σας φαίνεται αυτό; Είναι να τραβά τα μαλλιά του κανείς από το θράσος ορισμένων "εταιρειών"!  :Mad: 

http://elawyer.blogspot.com/2010/12/200000-blogger.html




> Αγωγή αποζημίωσης 200.000 ευρώ εναντίον δυσαρεστημένου καταναλωτή - blogger   
> 
> Toν  Ιανουάριο του 2011 εκδικάζεται στο Πρωτοδικείο Πειραιά η πρώτη αγωγή  που ασκήθηκε εναντίον δυσαρεστημένου καταναλωτή, ο οποίος τόλμησε να  δημοσιοποιήσει τα παράπονά του για το service  ηλεκτρονικού υπολογιστή.
> 
> Ενώ  ο καταναλωτής είχε δικαίωμα να στραφεί δικαστικά εναντίον της εταιρίας,  προτίμησε την εξωδικαστική επίλυση της διαφοράς. Προσέφυγε στον  “Συνήγορο του Καταναλωτή”, ζητώντας την διαμεσολαβητική  παρέμβαση της  Ανεξάρτητης Αρχής για την συμβιβαστική επίλυση του προβλήματος και  δημοσιοποίησε την ταλαιπωρία που υπέστη στο ιστολόγιό του.
> 
> Η  κίνηση  αυτή όμως δεν εκτιμήθηκε θετικά από την εταιρία, η οποία αντί  να συμβάλει στην προσπάθεια εξωδικαστικής επίλυσης, στράφηκε εναντίον  του με αγωγή για προσβολή φήμης, επικεντρώνοντας στη διαδικτυακή  διαμαρτυρία του καταναλωτή. Η αγωγή βασίζεται στις διατάξεις περί Τύπου  και οι αξιώσεις ανέρχονται στο ποσό των 199.900 ευρώ (έντοκα).
> 
> Αξίζει  να σημειωθεί ότι το Πρωτοδικείο Πειραιά ήταν το πρώτο Ελληνικό  δικαστήριο που αναγνώρισε τεκμηριωμένα ότι οι διατάξεις περί Τύπου δεν  εφαρμόζονται στα ιστολόγια, σε υπόθεση στην οποία υπερασπιστήκαμε  blogger εναγόμενο από  Νομάρχη (απόφαση 4980/2009).

----------


## ipo

Τον Ιανουάριο του 2011 *εκδικάζεται στο Πρωτοδικείο Πειραιά η πρώτη αγωγή που ασκήθηκε εναντίον δυσαρεστημένου καταναλωτή, ο οποίος τόλμησε να δημοσιοποιήσει τα παράπονά του για το service ηλεκτρονικού υπολογιστή*.

Ενώ ο καταναλωτής είχε δικαίωμα να στραφεί δικαστικά εναντίον της εταιρίας, προτίμησε την εξωδικαστική επίλυση της διαφοράς. Προσέφυγε στον “Συνήγορο του Καταναλωτή”, ζητώντας την διαμεσολαβητική παρέμβαση της Ανεξάρτητης Αρχής για την συμβιβαστική επίλυση του προβλήματος και δημοσιοποίησε την ταλαιπωρία που υπέστη στο ιστολόγιό του.

Η κίνηση αυτή όμως δεν εκτιμήθηκε θετικά από την εταιρία, η οποία αντί να συμβάλει στην προσπάθεια εξωδικαστικής επίλυσης, *στράφηκε εναντίον του με αγωγή για προσβολή φήμης, επικεντρώνοντας στη διαδικτυακή διαμαρτυρία του καταναλωτή*. Η αγωγή βασίζεται στις διατάξεις περί Τύπου και οι αξιώσεις ανέρχονται στο ποσό των 199.900 ευρώ (έντοκα).

Αξίζει να σημειωθεί ότι το Πρωτοδικείο Πειραιά ήταν το πρώτο Ελληνικό δικαστήριο που αναγνώρισε τεκμηριωμένα ότι οι διατάξεις περί Τύπου δεν εφαρμόζονται στα ιστολόγια, σε υπόθεση στην οποία υπερασπιστήκαμε blogger εναγόμενο από Νομάρχη (απόφαση 4980/2009). 


*Πηγή: E-Lawyer blog*

----------


## GZahos

Εδω θα επρεπε να βγει στην φορα το ονομα αυτης της "εταιριας", για να σου δειξω ποσο γρηγορα μεταφερεται αυτη η διενεξη στην εξωπορτα των σπιτιων των ιδιοκτητων της.

----------


## Lord Basil

συμφωνω με τον προλαλησαντα ...χρονιαρες μερες που ειναι ..ενα "καλο" πρεπει να το κανουμε   :Razz:

----------


## sotos65

Για την ώρα δυστυχώς δεν έχω βρει περισσότερες λεπτομέρειες για την συγκεκριμένη. Που θα πάει όμως, κάποιος κάτι θα βρει τελικά...

----------


## Νikosanagn

Απαράδεκτοι...

----------


## Papados

Το θέμα είναι τι ακριβώς είχε δημοσιεύσει στο blog του.
Γι' αυτό πολλες φορές λέμε, να μην χρησιμοποιούμε χαρακτηρισμούς όταν μιλάμε για εταιρίες ή/και πρόσωπα γιατί δεν ξέρουμε που θα καταλήξει.
Αρκεί να αναφέρουμε τα γεγονότα και από εκεί και πέρα ο καθένας μπορεί να καταλάβει περί τίνος πρόκειται :Wink: 

Πάντως το όνομα της εταιρίας πρέπει να βγει προς τα έξω για να ξέρουμε και με ποιους έχουμε να κάνουμε...

----------


## supermario

http://twitter.com/search?q=%23systemgraph

----------


## prodromosfan

εδω είναι το ποστ του και ο λογος που του εκαναν μηνυση.
http://xxx.avclub.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=67483

και εδώ το ρεζουμε απο άλλη ιστοσελιδα.
http://maga.gr/2010/10/09/apple_greece_tragedy/

----------


## GZahos

Ωραια. Boycott to the death.

----------


## Crosswind

Και πολύ ευγενικά τα έγραψε στο blog. Αν είναι αυτό το επίσημο service της Apple, πραγματικά τους λυπάμαι τους μηλαράδες.

----------


## supermario

Περισσοτερα εδω

----------


## GZahos

Πεσανε σε εναν που ξερει πως να χειριζεται τους βολεμενους υπαλληλους. Θα βρει ακρη ο ανθρωπος, το ξερω, γιατι υπεφερα με τον ιδιο τροπο και εγω απο την Vodafone, με τους οποιους εκανα συμβαση ετους για το stickακι unlimited για να το εχω στο μαγαζι μου, και το οποιο δεν δουλευε(σημα) στο μαγαζι μου.

4 μηνες εκανα να ξεκολλησω απο αυτη την "υπηρεσια", πηγαινοντας σχεδον ΚΑΘΗΜΕΡΙΝΑ σε καταστημα της Vodafone στην πολη μου(Λαρισα), και τηλεφωνοντας αλεπαλληλα τα κεντρικα τους. Μιλησα με 5 διαφορετικους τεχνικους, ολοι καναν δοκιμες με μενα in site και επιβεβαιωναν την απουσια σηματος, αλλα οι προισταμενοι τους αγνοουσαν τα reports(αν αυτα γινοταν).

Εφτασαν μεχρι σε σημειου να βαζουν μια κυρια απο "δικηγορικο γραφειο" να μου παιρνει τηλεφωνο 3-3:30 καθε μεσημερι και να απαιτει με εντονο υφος "να παω να πληρωσω τα χρεη μου". Για υπηρεσια που δεν λαμβανα...δεν υπηρχε περιπτωση. Οταν ζητησα βεβαια το ονομα του "δικηγορικου γραφειου" και την διευθυνση τους για να προχωρηση σε μυνηση εναντιον τους για παρενοχληση, αρχισε τις δικαιολογιες. 

4 μηνες μετα, και αφου μαζεψα καμμια 10ρια διαφορετικα χαρτια ζητωντας υπογραφες και απο τον τελευταιο υπαλληλο, εβγαλα ακρη. Επεστρεψα το stick, και δεν χρεωθηκα τιποτα. Ηθικο διδαγμα ειναι οτι καποιος πρεπει να εχει πολυ χρονο στην διαθεση του για να εμπλακει σε τετοιες υποθεσεις(και εκει πονταρουν αυτες οι "εταιριες", στο οτι οι περισσοτεροι δεν εχουν την πολυτελεια αυτη), και θελει απιστευτα νευρα και τσαμπουκα.

----------


## lewton

Καλά, πήγε και αγόρασε υπολογιστή Apple, από το Public, και θέλει να τον λυπηθούμε κιόλας;

----------


## PopManiac

> Καλά, πήγε και αγόρασε υπολογιστή Apple, από το Public, και θέλει να τον λυπηθούμε κιόλας;


Φαντάζομαι πως λείπει και το smilie από το σχόλιό σου γιατί αλλιώς δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω τι θέλεις να πεις  :Whistle:

----------


## lewton

> Φαντάζομαι πως λείπει και το smilie από το σχόλιό σου γιατί αλλιώς δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω τι θέλεις να πεις


Είναι ένα τυπικό post Wantill-ισμού.
Αφού ο άλλος είναι ....... (χαρακτηρισμοί που όλοι έχουμε διαβάσει άπειρες φορές), καλά να πάθει.  :Razz: 

Πάντως σοβαρά, δεν καταλαβαίνω γιατί να πας να ψωνίσεις κάτι τόσο ακριβό από το Public τη στιγμή που άλλα μαγαζιά παρέχουν πολύ καλύτερη υποστήριξη.

----------


## aroutis

Eκει να παιρνετε μηλαράκια... ξέρετε σεις..

----------


## 29gk

> Είναι ένα τυπικό post Wantill-ισμού.
> Αφού ο άλλος είναι ....... (χαρακτηρισμοί που όλοι έχουμε διαβάσει άπειρες φορές), καλά να πάθει. 
> 
> Πάντως σοβαρά, δεν καταλαβαίνω γιατί να πας να ψωνίσεις κάτι τόσο ακριβό από το Public τη στιγμή που άλλα μαγαζιά παρέχουν πολύ καλύτερη υποστήριξη.


Oυτε και εγω καταλαβαινω τα μυνηματα σου. Τι εννοεις δηλαδη με το "καλυτερη υποστηριξη" που δεν εχει το συγκεκριμενο μαγαζι και εχει καποιο αλλο ? Εφοσον παλι το προβλημα και το θεμα αφορα τον εξουσιοδοτημενο αντιπροσωπο, τις διαδικασιες επισκευης και την αναγνωριση ή οχι τυχον ελαττωματων, ποια η μομφη εναντιον του οποιουδηποτε καταστηματος λιανικης που και παλι θα εφερνε το ιδιο αποτελεσμα αφου και παλι στο εξουσιοδοτημενο service θα κατεληγε  ?

Και κατι αλλο.

Δεν ξερω ποσοι διαβασατε την απαντηση εκ μερους της εξουσιοδοτημενης εταιρειας στο φορουμ του avclub, ομως και απο αυτην αλλα και απο την ανταπαντηση του πελατη, οπως και απο την κοινη λογικη, σχηματισα την γνωμη πως η αληθεια βρισκεται καπου στην μεση. Το αν κλινει προς την μια ή την αλλη πλευρα ειναι ενα ζητημα, ομως φοβαμαι πως ο γιατρος επεσε και θυμα του γυαλιστερου και του design και προσγειωθηκε αποτομα οταν αντιμετωπισε την πραγματικοτητα του .... συνεργειου. Και εκει ισως αντεδρασε υπερβολικα πολυ ή υπερβολικα γρηγορα. Θα φανει, αλλα πιστευω πως στο δικαστηριο δεν θα πανε τα πραγματα οπως ακριβως τα φανταζεται, αν και εικαζω πως ειναι αρκετα πιθανον η εταιρεια για να αποφυγει περαιτερω ζημια στην φημη της θα προσπαθησει να κλεισει το θεμα πολυ νωριτερα.

----------


## supermario

> Oυτε και εγω καταλαβαινω τα μυνηματα σου. Τι εννοεις δηλαδη με το "καλυτερη υποστηριξη" που δεν εχει το συγκεκριμενο μαγαζι και εχει καποιο αλλο ? Εφοσον παλι το προβλημα και το θεμα αφορα τον εξουσιοδοτημενο αντιπροσωπο, τις διαδικασιες επισκευης και την αναγνωριση ή οχι τυχον ελαττωματων, ποια η μομφη εναντιον του οποιουδηποτε καταστηματος λιανικης που και παλι θα εφερνε το ιδιο αποτελεσμα αφου και παλι στο εξουσιοδοτημενο service θα κατεληγε  ?
> 
> Και κατι αλλο.
> 
> Δεν ξερω ποσοι διαβασατε την απαντηση εκ μερους της εξουσιοδοτημενης εταιρειας στο φορουμ του avclub, ομως και απο αυτην αλλα και απο την ανταπαντηση του πελατη, οπως και απο την κοινη λογικη, σχηματισα την γνωμη πως η αληθεια βρισκεται καπου στην μεση. Το αν κλινει προς την μια ή την αλλη πλευρα ειναι ενα ζητημα, ομως φοβαμαι πως ο γιατρος επεσε και θυμα του γυαλιστερου και του design και προσγειωθηκε αποτομα οταν αντιμετωπισε την πραγματικοτητα του .... συνεργειου. Και εκει ισως αντεδρασε υπερβολικα πολυ ή υπερβολικα γρηγορα. Θα φανει, αλλα πιστευω πως στο δικαστηριο δεν θα πανε τα πραγματα οπως ακριβως τα φανταζεται, αν και εικαζω πως ειναι αρκετα πιθανον η εταιρεια *για να αποφυγει περαιτερω ζημια στην φημη της* θα προσπαθησει να κλεισει το θεμα πολυ νωριτερα.


Μεγαλυτερη απ' αυτη που ηδη εχει κανει μονη της;;;; Χλωμο.....

----------


## GZahos

Ποσοι το ξερουν, η θα το μαθουν;

Ειδικα αναμεσα σε αυτους που ειναι διατεθημενοι να αγορασουν το ειδος αυτου του υπολογιστη, τα νεα πηγαινουν αργααααα. Αν φτασουν στα αυτια τους καν...

----------


## 29gk

> Μεγαλυτερη απ' αυτη που ηδη εχει κανει μονη της;;;; Χλωμο.....


Ναι σωστα, θα συμφωνησω. Ομως μηπως, λεω μηπως, τα πραγματικα περιστατικα ή και αυτα που θα δεχτει ενα δικαστηριο ειναι διαφορετικα ?

 Επισης υπαρχουν και 2 αλλα θεματα.

Το πως εκτιμα καποιος μια περιπτωση προσβολης του απο συκοφαντια, εξυβριση ή δυσφημιση, τι ρολο και βαρυτητα μπορουν να εχουν δημοσιευσεις στο διαδικτυο για μια εταιρεια υπολογιστων ( αμεση συναφεια και κατα ειδος και κατα πελατεια ) και δευτερον, μια αναφορα που κανει ο γιατρος για δευτερη καταγγελια, κατ αγνωστων ( ?? ) καθως δεχτηκε στο προσωπικο του email, με αναφορες σε προσωπικα του στοιχεια και δεδομενα, τα οποια μαλιστα βρισκονταν μονον μεσα στο εν λογω pc, απειλητικα μηνυματα τα οποια προωθησε προς την διωξη ηλεκτρονικου εγκληματος. Παραξενο και αυτο.

----------


## Seitman

Μου έπεσαν τα μαλλιά με αυτά που διάβασα.
Δεν περίμενα κάτι τέτοιο. Μα καλά η μαμά Apple δεν έχει λάβει γνώση αυτού του γεγονότος?

----------


## Han Solo

> Μου έπεσαν τα μαλλιά με αυτά που διάβασα.
> Δεν περίμενα κάτι τέτοιο. Μα καλά η μαμά Apple δεν έχει λάβει γνώση αυτού του γεγονότος?


αν ειναι η μαμα η apple , ο μπαμπας ποιος ειναι ?

----------


## Seitman

Δεν ξέρουν... Μάλλον γι' αυτό έχασαν την μπάλα  :Wink:

----------


## Banditgr

> Μου έπεσαν τα μαλλιά με αυτά που διάβασα.
> Δεν περίμενα κάτι τέτοιο. Μα καλά η μαμά Apple δεν έχει λάβει γνώση αυτού του γεγονότος?


Παρόλο που και εμένα έπεσαν ως ένα βαθμό τα μαλλιά, κυρίως από την ταλαιπωρία που τράβηξε ο άνθρωπος, δεν μου έκανε καμία εντύπωση η στάση των εμπλεκόμενων. Ένα απίστευτο αλλαλούμ επικρατεί γενικά και όχι απαραίτητα όταν εμπλέκεται η Apple, απλά εδώ έτυχε να είναι αυτή. Μου κάνει όμως και εμένα εντύπωση το εξής : Τελικά υπάρχει ή δεν υπάρχει επίσημη αντιπροσωπεία της Apple στην Ελλάδα ?

----------


## Seitman

Σύμφωνα με αυτά που διάβασα, δεν κατάλαβα να υπάρχει κάτι επίσημο. Μόνο resellers και ένα υποτυπώδες service. Ή κάνω λάθος? :What..?:

----------


## 29gk

> Αφορμή για αυτό το post είναι η άγνοια που υπάρχει στον κόσμο σχετικά με το Service για τις συσκευές Apple στην Ελλάδα.
> 
> Ας το πάρουμε από την αρχή όμως.
> 
> Service για συσκευες Apple στην Ελλάδα φυσικά και υπάρχει, πάντα υπήρχε, απλά παλαιότερα η μόνη μας επιλογή ήταν η Rainbow.
> 
> Εδώ και 2 χρόνια (περίπου) έχουν ανοίξει μερικά ακόμη Service Points τα οποία συνεργάζονται με την Apple Ευρώπης για την καλύτερη εξυπηρέτηση των πελατών της.
> 
> *Όταν λέμε Service Points αναφερόμαστε στα σημεία αυτά που κατέχουν τον τίτλο Apple Authorized Service Provider,ο οποίος τίτλος αποδεικνύει ότι είναι επιλεγμένα, ελεγμένα και σε συνεργασία με την Apple. Πέρα από την μεγαλύτερη εμπιστοσύνη που μπορούμε να δείξουμε σε ένα τέτοιο service το θετικό είναι ότι μπορούν να εκτελέσουν εργασίες εντός εγγύησης. (Παλαιότερα κάτι τέτοιο γινόταν μόνο μέσα από το Service της Rainbow).*
> ...


http://milaraki.com/blog/2010/08/ser...ces-in-greece/

και

http://www.apple.com/gr/support/

οπου εκτος των αλλων, ανφερει στο κατω μερος της σελιδας




> Σημειώστε ότι αυτή η τοποθεσία παρέχει προσωρινά μόνο βασικές πληροφορίες υποστήριξης προϊόντος. Για λεπτομέρειες επικοινωνήστε με το τοπικό κέντρο σέρβις και υποστήριξης Apple ή επισκεφθείτε τη βρετανική τοποθεσία υποστήριξης για πρόσθετες ηλεκτρονικές πηγές υποστήριξης.

----------


## cranky

Εφιάλτης στο δόμο με τις μηλιές.  :Stunned:

----------


## ipo

Νομίζω ότι με τη συγκεκριμένη κίνηση καταστρέφεται το στοιχείο στο οποίο η Apple επενδύει ίσως τα περισσότερα χρήματα: Η εικόνα της στο καταναλωτικό κοινό.

Κάθε εκπρόσωπος της Apple οφείλει, κατά τη γνώμη μου, να φροντίζει να μην πλήττει με τις ενέργειές του την εταιρεία που εμπιστεύθηκε την εικόνα της, αλλά αντιθέτως να την προάγει.

Τώρα που ο πελάτης της Apple ξέρει ότι αν διεκδικήσει την απρόσκοπτη λειτουργία του προϊόντος που αγόρασε από αυτήν, είναι πιθανό να βγει να ζημιωμένος κατά εκατοντάδες χιλιάδες ευρώ, μάλλον θα προτιμήσει Dell, που αλλάζει το προϊόν την επόμενη εργάσιμη.

----------


## englishman

Περισσότερες πληροφορίες: http://arkoudos.com/blog/?p=2518

και στο lockergnome: http://www.lockergnome.com/social/20...mer-complaint/

----------


## GZahos

Η απαντηση της εταιριας στο forum

===================================================
Στις 7-10-10, ο κος Δημήτρης Παπαδημητριάδης έφερε στο service της εταιρίας μας έναν υπολογιστή iMac 27”, για 2η φορά.

Το αίτημά του ήταν σαφές και διατυπώθηκε με τρόπο κατά την γνώμη μου αγενή και επιθετικό: να του αντικαταστήσουμε τον υπολογιστή που είχε αγοράσει από το Public, με ένα καινούργιο, καθώς παρουσίαζε το ίδιο πρόβλημα.

Προσπάθησα να του εξηγήσω πως έχω κάθε διάθεση συνεργασίας και πως θέλω να μείνει ικανοποιημένος από την τελική λύση της υπόθεσής του. Του έκανα σαφές ότι θα αλλάζαμε και πάλι το ελαττωματικό panel (εφόσον πράγματι ήταν) και του πρότεινα να διαβιβάσω το αίτημά του και να τον βοηθήσω να διεκδικήσει την αλλαγή που επιθυμούσε από την κατασκευάστρια Apple.

Του εξήγησα πως το άρθρο 540 του Αστικού κώδικα, το οποίο επικαλέστηκε κατ’ επανάληψη, αφορά τις υποχρεώσεις του πωλητή προς τον αγοραστή. Επομένως το αίτημά του για αντικατάσταση θα έπρεπε να το απευθύνει στο κατάστημα Public από όπου αγόρασε τον iMac.

Δυστυχώς απέρριπτε ότι του έλεγα με εκφράσεις του τύπου "όλοι ίδιοι είστε, ο ένας τα ρίχνει στον άλλο αλλά θα σας φτιάξω εγώ".

Του ζήτησα συγγνώμη και ανέλαβα την ευθύνη για την αποτυχημένη επισκευή (στο βαθμό που αυτή ήταν, αφού δεν είχαμε προλάβει να δούμε το πρόβλημα).

Χωρίς να ακούει καν τα παραπάνω, άρχισε τις απειλές για τον Συνήγορο του Καταναλωτή και το Ινστιτούτο Καταναλωτών και μου παρέδωσε χειρόγραφο "γραπτό αίτημα" στο οποία ζητούσε ρητά αντικατάσταση από εμάς, του υπολογιστή με καινούργιο. Του απάντησα πως δεν παραλαμβάνω τον iMac, γιατί δεν αποδέχομαι το συγκεκριμένο αίτημα , παρέλαβα όμως το χαρτί, χωρίς να το διαβάσω.

Αμέσως μετά το περιστατικό, επιδόθηκε σε μία οργανωμένη προσπάθεια δυσφήμισης και ύβρεων κατά της εταιρείας μας SystemGraph (με εκφράσεις τύπου λαμόγια, απατεώνες, αλήτες, κα), της iSquare και της Apple μέσω του διαδικτύου, μοιράζοντας καταγγελίες σε blogs, social media και forums.
Είμαστε 15 χρόνια στον χώρο της Apple και δεν δώσαμε ποτέ δικαιώματα για αρνητικά σχόλια ή παράπονα. Αντίθετα βλέπουμε τους περισσότερους πελάτες μας σαν συνεργάτες και φίλους, γιατί γνωρίζουμε ότι η δική μας επιτυχία (και επιβίωση) εξαρτάται από αυτούς.

Και επειδή άλλο η διαμαρτυρία και άλλο η δυσφήμιση και συκοφαντία δεν θα αρκεστούμε στην παρούσα επιστολή.

Για την System Graph Technologies

Μίνωας Θεοδωράκης
==================================================

----------


## prodromosfan

σε ποιο φορουμ εχει απευθυνθει η απάντηση;

Κατά τη γνώμη μου, υπαρχουν δυο βασικά λάθη της εταιριας Systemgraph
εφοσον μιλάμε με ονοματα.

Καταρχάς θα έπρεπε να τον στειλουν με τη μια για αντικατασταση στο καταστημα απο οπου αγοραστηκε εξαρχης  ο υπολογιστης.
Και δευτερον και κυριοτερο εφόσον εξαρχης αναλάβανε να επισκευασουν τον υπολογιστη του πελάτη, 
και μαλιστα του αναγνωρισανε την εγγυηση εφόσον το τελικο κοστος της επισκευης 500+ € δεν το χρεώθηκε, γιατι του το παραδώσανε ΠΑΛΙ χαλασμένο; Τι επισκευη κάνανε; Γιατι δεν ελεγχθηκε  το αποτέλεσμα της επισκευης;

Συγνωμη αλλά εμενα δεν με νοιαζει αν το εξουσιοδοτημενο σερβις 
δεν του αντικαθιστα το μηχανημα που πηρε απο αλλού 
αλλα σύμφωνα και με τις δυο μεριες (πελάτη και service) 
το πρωτο service ηταν σαν να μην υπηρξε καν.
Το αρχικό πρόβλημα παρέμενε (αν δεν ενταθηκε 
δεν το θυμαμαι τωρα καλά τα λεγομενα του πελάτη)
εξοργίζοντας οπως ειναι φυσικό τον πελάτη.

Αλήθεια αμα το service ειχε διορθωσει το προβλημα εξαρχής, 
θα είχε κλιμακωθεί ετσι η κατάσταση ή πολύ απλά η systemgraph θα ειχε άλλον ένα ευχαριστημένο πελάτη;

Και ενα γενικότερο πράγμα για τα περι μηνυσης και άλλων.
Όταν κάποιος μας δυσφημεί η απάντηση μας δεν θα πρέπει να είναι οι μηνύσεις και τα δικαστηρια, 
αλλά η ποιότητα της δουλειάς μας που θα είναι και η καλύτερη μας διαφήμιση.
Στα 15 χρονια λειτουργιας δεν νομιζω ο συγκεκριμενος να είναι ο μονος δυσαρεστημενος πελάτης, 
στους υπόλοιπους δυσαρεστημενους πελάτες η εταιρία απάντησε με μηνυσεις;
Χωρια που δεν θα υπηρχε η εταιρία για 15 χρονια αν δεν υπηρχαν και ευχαριστημενοι πελάτες που θα την διαφημιζαν σε άλλους υποψηφιους πελάτες.  :Wink:

----------


## Icyreloaded

Ακομα και αν η εταιρια κερδισει την αγωγη και παλι χαμενη θα βγει.

----------


## mrsaccess

Προσωπικά χωρίζω το θέμα σε δύο μέρη: τη συμπεριφορά στο service της συγκεκριμένης εταιρείας και την αγωγή κατά του χρήστη.

Στο πρώτο μέρος θα δώσω κάποιο δίκιο στην εταιρεία από τη στιγμή που ο πελάτης απαίτησε αντικατάσταση και αυτό δεν ήταν στις υποχρεώσεις της. Βέβαια φταίει εξαρχής εφόσον έδιωξε από το service μη σωστά επισκευασμένο προϊόν.

Η αγωγή από την άλλη είναι απαράδεκτη και γενικότερα ως αντιμετώπιση αλλά και ειδικότερα εφόσον ο διαμαρτυρόμενος περιέγραψε την υπόθεση του με αρκετή ακρίβεια, χωρίς να πει ψέμματα. Ίσως να έκανε κάποια προσωπικά σχόλια αλλά δεν ανέφερε γεγονότα που δεν έγιναν ή δεν ισχύουν και διαβάζοντας το κείμενό του δεν μου φάνηκε ως κύριος υπεύθυνος η systemgraph αλλά η Apple, τα Public και ίσως ο καταναλωτής ο οποίος έπρεπε να ζητήσει το δίκιο του από την Public (στην οποία άφησε τα ωραία του λεφτά) και όχι από τα service.

Επομένως απαράδεκτη η αγωγή από τη πλευρά της systemgraph.

Τέλος αξίζει να πούμε δύο λόγια και για όλους τους καταναλωτές της Apple που μας πρήζουν συνεχώς για το πόσο καλή είναι η Apple και τις τελευταίες μέρες άρχισαν να επιτίθενται σε αυτή την εταιρεία. Εσείς φταίτε κύριοι για την κατάσταση! Εσείς με τα χρήματά σας επιτρέπετε στην Apple να σας φέρεται σαν ασήμαντους. Έχω βαρεθεί να της κάνετε διαφήμιση όπου σταθείτε και τώρα να διαμαρτύρεστε λες και δεν γνωρίζατε αυτή την κατάσταση όταν αγοράζατε τα iPhone σας και τα iMac σας. Έχετε το service που σας αξίζει.

----------


## john dubi

> Τέλος αξίζει να πούμε δύο λόγια και για όλους τους καταναλωτές της Apple που μας πρήζουν συνεχώς για το πόσο καλή είναι η Apple και τις τελευταίες μέρες άρχισαν να επιτίθενται σε αυτή την εταιρεία. Εσείς φταίτε κύριοι για την κατάσταση! Εσείς με τα χρήματά σας επιτρέπετε στην Apple να σας φέρεται σαν ασήμαντους. Έχω βαρεθεί να της κάνετε διαφήμιση όπου σταθείτε και τώρα να διαμαρτύρεστε λες και δεν γνωρίζατε αυτή την κατάσταση όταν αγοράζατε τα iPhone σας και τα iMac σας. Έχετε το service που σας αξίζει.


Καλα μην τους τσουβαλιαζεις και ολους! ΟΚ οι περισσοτεροι παιρνουν τα προιοντα της apple λογο του καλου marketing που εχει.
Υπαρχει ομως και κοσμος που τα εχει για εργαλεια και χαιρεται να τους κανει διαφημιση.

----------


## ipo

> Καλα μην τους τσουβαλιαζεις και ολους! ΟΚ οι περισσοτεροι παιρνουν τα προιοντα της apple λογο του καλου marketing που εχει.
> Υπαρχει ομως και κοσμος που τα εχει για εργαλεια και χαιρεται να τους κανει διαφημιση.


Και οι δύο κατηγορίες ανθρώπων όμως θα πρέπει να λαμβάνουν υπόψη τους την υποστήριξη των προϊόντων. Ποιος θέλει να αγοράσει έναν υπολογιστή και αντί για πελατοκεντρική τεχνική υποστήριξη να καταλήγει στα δικαστήρια με μήνυση που του κάνει το εξουσιοδοτημένο service;

Αναφέρω πάλι τη Dell, επειδή το αξίζει: Σου αντικαθιστούν το προϊόν σε ελάχιστες μέρες, αν παρουσιάσει πρόβλημα, χωρίς αντιρρήσεις και μάλιστα στο χώρο σου (δε χρειάζεται να το πας και να πάρεις το νέο). Η τεχνική υποστήριξη είναι next business day στην πράξη.

Το δικαίωμα του καταναλωτή σε απόλυτα λειτουργικό προϊόν είναι θεμελιώδες. Όποια εταιρεία το ξεχνάει, αργά ή γρήγορα θα χάσει μερίδιο αγοράς. Κι εμείς ως συνειδητοποιημένοι καταναλωτές οφείλουμε να καταγγέλλουμε πρακτικές που αποκλίνουν από τα δικαιώματά μας και να γυρνάμε την πλάτη σε εταιρείες που τις αφήνουν να επιβιώνουν.

----------


## atheatos

> Τέλος αξίζει να πούμε δύο λόγια και για όλους τους καταναλωτές της Apple που μας πρήζουν συνεχώς για το πόσο καλή είναι η Apple και τις τελευταίες μέρες άρχισαν να επιτίθενται σε αυτή την εταιρεία. Εσείς φταίτε κύριοι για την κατάσταση! Εσείς με τα χρήματά σας επιτρέπετε στην Apple να σας φέρεται σαν ασήμαντους. Έχω βαρεθεί να της κάνετε διαφήμιση όπου σταθείτε και τώρα να διαμαρτύρεστε λες και δεν γνωρίζατε αυτή την κατάσταση όταν αγοράζατε τα iPhone σας και τα iMac σας. Έχετε το service που σας αξίζει.


Έχεις δίκιο... Σου ζητώ συγνώμη αν ποτέ σε έπρηξα συνεχώς για το πόση καλή είναι Apple άσχετα αν εγώ έκανα επίθεση μόνο για την μη εκπροσώπηση της επίσημα όπως γίνεται στα άλλος κράτη του κόσμου π.χ Αγγλία.Αλλα στην Ελλάδα ζόυμε και έχουμε ότι μας αξίζει....
Αλλα επειδή δεν ανήκω σε αυτούς τους καταναλωτές που δημιούργησαν αυτή την κατάσταση και βρίσκω κάποια από αυτά που γράφεις λίγο υπερβολικά εώς αρρωστημένα,σου εύχομαι περαστικά ,καλή νέα χρονιά με υγεία.... :Lock:

----------


## DSLaManiaC

> Και επειδή άλλο η διαμαρτυρία και άλλο η δυσφήμιση και συκοφαντία *δεν θα αρκεστούμε στην παρούσα επιστολή.*
> 
> Για την System Graph Technologies
> 
> Μπάμπης ο Σουγιάς


Βρε δε ντρεπόμαστε λίγο λέω εγώ. Άκου 200.000€ αποζημίωση.

Ξέρετε προφανώς ότι η apple το μόνο που έχει καλό είναι το marketing. 
Αν μάθει ότι επίσημα service συμπεριφέρονται σα μπακάλικα προκαλώντας τέτοιες αρνητικές πρωτοτυπίες θα πέσουν κεφάλια κατά την άποψη μου.  :Innocent: 

ΥΓ: Ελπίζω να μην ενόχλησε το post μου κανέναν και μου στείλει τίποτα μπράβους στο σπίτι ή φάω καμιά αγωγή.

----------


## mrsaccess

@atheatos
Φυσικά και φταις και εσύ αν έχεις προτείνει ποτέ σε κάποιον στην Ελλάδα να πάρει προϊόν της Apple αλλά δεν τον έχεις προειδοποιήσει για το service.

Στο twitter ακολουθώ μερικές δεκάδες ανθρώπους επειδή τους πάω και όσο αφορά την ειδική θεματολογία ακολουθώ μόνο κάποιους λινουξάδες. Ε λοιπόν στο timeline μου τα μηνύματα για τα προϊόντα της Apple (που δεν ακολουθώ apple fans) είναι πολλαπλάσια των μηνυμάτων για Linux. Σήμερα βέβαια όλοι θυμήθηκαν να μου πουν πως τα προϊόντα που μου διαφημίζουν κάθε μέρα δεν έχουν καλή υποστήριξη στην Ελλάδα. Αν είχα αγοράσει iPhone τους το έφερνα στο κεφάλι ή όχι;

Καλή χρονιά και σε εσένα.  :Smile:

----------


## john dubi

> Και οι δύο κατηγορίες ανθρώπων όμως θα πρέπει να λαμβάνουν υπόψη τους την υποστήριξη των προϊόντων. Ποιος θέλει να αγοράσει έναν υπολογιστή και αντί για πελατοκεντρική τεχνική υποστήριξη να καταλήγει στα δικαστήρια με μήνυση που του κάνει το εξουσιοδοτημένο service;


Εδω γινοντε μηνυσεις για μπουγαδονερα! Σε τετοιες περιπτωσεις δεν θα πεφτανε?  :Razz: 
Το θεμα ειναι οτι ο μεγαλος χαμενος θα ειναι η εταιρια του sevice.

----------


## ipo

> Εδω γινοντε μηνυσεις για μπουγαδονερα! Σε τετοιες περιπτωσεις δεν θα πεφτανε? 
> Το θεμα ειναι οτι ο μεγαλος χαμενος θα ειναι η εταιρια του sevice.


Ο μεγάλος χαμένος είναι η Apple. Πιστεύω ότι θα έχει μεγαλύτερες απώλειες από εκείνες που θα έχει η εταιρεία του service, ακόμα κι αν η τελευταία χάσει την εξουσιοδότηση ή της ζητηθεί αποζημίωση από την Apple για την καταστροφή της εικόνας της.

Ποιος άνθρωπος θα επιλέξει μία συσκευή της οποίας η εγγύηση αντιστοιχεί σε αυτό που διαβάσαμε αυτές τις μέρες; Ποιος θέλει να ταλαιπωρηθεί ψυχικά και οικονομικά για έναν υπολογιστή που διαφημίζεται ότι τον παίρνεις για να ξενοιάσεις;

----------


## atheatos

> Και οι δύο κατηγορίες ανθρώπων όμως θα πρέπει να λαμβάνουν υπόψη τους την υποστήριξη των προϊόντων.


Μη φοβάσαι μία απο τις δύο κατηγορίες το ξέρει παρα πολύ καλά εδώ και καιρό,απλά δεν ανέχεται να τα ακόυει για τα λάθη της άλλης κατηγορίας με τέτοιο τρόπο που να την εξισώνει και να την ομαδοποιεί λες και μόνο κακό έχει κάνει η Apple....Επίσης γνωρίζω ότι η Apple έχει φέρει αναστάτωσει στο εμπορικό κατεστημένο αλλα το βρίσκω λίγο αρρωστημένο να φταίνε για αυτό όλοι όσοι αγοράζουν Apple.Δεν φταίει πάντα ο πελάτης που ψωνίζει στο άλλο μαγαζί και ούτε είναι υποχρεωμένος να ψωνίζει μόνο ότι οι άλλοι πουλάνε.Δεν νομίζω ότι η Apple έχει ανάγκη τα 200000 ευρώ αλλα σίγουρα αυτοί που μας αξίζουνε έχουνε...(για να είμαστε και λίγο  ontopic)

----------


## DSLaManiaC

Τώρα πλησιάζω επικίνδυνα να τρολάρω αλλά τέλος πάντων δύσκολα εμπιστεύεσαι μια εταιρία και το support της όταν για παράδειγμα προβληματικές κεραίες κινητών αντιμετωπίζονται με θήκες από καουτσούκ (no offence στα καοτσουκόδεντρα).  :Smile: 

Επί του θέματος τώρα: 
Το λάθος είναι 100% της ΕΠΕ.
 Αν είναι 15 χρόνια στο χώρο και μπούρου-μπούρου όπως έλεγε θα μπορούσαν να αρκεστούν πραγματικά σε μια επιστολή διάψευσης. Αλλά αυτός εκεί ήθελε να το παίξει νταής με αποζημιώσεις και δε συμμαζεύεται.

Δεν απαγορεύω σε κανέναν να ασκήσει τα νόμιμα δικαιώματα αλλά ρε μεγάλε.. αν δεν πήγες και σε κάνα μάθημα για marketing στο πανεπιστήμιο.. Ας το να το αναλάβει κάποιος άλλος.

----------


## atheatos

> @atheatos
> Φυσικά και φταις και εσύ αν έχεις προτείνει ποτέ σε κάποιον στην Ελλάδα να πάρει προϊόν της Apple αλλά δεν τον έχεις προειδοποιήσει για το service.
> 
> Στο twitter ακολουθώ μερικές δεκάδες ανθρώπους επειδή τους πάω και όσο αφορά την ειδική θεματολογία ακολουθώ μόνο κάποιους λινουξάδες. Ε λοιπόν στο timeline μου τα μηνύματα για τα προϊόντα της Apple (που δεν ακολουθώ apple fans) είναι πολλαπλάσια των μηνυμάτων για Linux. Σήμερα βέβαια όλοι θυμήθηκαν να μου πουν πως τα προϊόντα που μου διαφημίζουν κάθε μέρα δεν έχουν καλή υποστήριξη στην Ελλάδα. Αν είχα αγοράσει iPhone τους το έφερνα στο κεφάλι ή όχι;
> 
> Καλή χρονιά και σε εσένα.


Θα στο πώ πιο απλά.Αν κάποιος λογικός άνθρωπος πιστεύει οτι τον παρέσυρα στην Apple και το έχει μετανοίωσει,πίστεψε με θα μου το έιχε πει.Δεν θα περίμενε εσένα να του πεις καλά να πάθει...
Έτσι όπως πας και ακολουθεις τα μυνήματα του κάθε ασχετου σίγουρα θα καταλήξεις να φέρεις εκτός απο iPhone στο κεφάλι και εσένα σε καμία φυλακή....
Στο ξαναλέω υπάρχουν άνθρωποι που γνώριζαν τι εστί αντιπροσωπεία Apple στην Ελλάδα πριν βγεί το iPhone και προκαλέσει αυτό την τραυματική εμπειρία σε πολλούς όπως εσένα..
Το λάθος των όσων γνώριζαν είναι ότι ήλπιζαν ότι κάτι θα αλλάξει,αλλα δυστυχώς στην Ελλάδα τίποτα δεν αλλάζει απο ότι φαίνεται προς το καλύτερο...Αν θες να μας κατηγορήσεις ακόμα και για την ελπίδα που είχαμε τότε ειλικρινά δέχομαι την όποια κατηγορία εγώ προσωπικά,άσχετα αν εσύ θες να μου φέρεις το iPad από το οποίο γράφω στο κεφάλι(μην το κάνεις είναι αρκετά βαριά κατασκευή....και σίγουρα θα με σκοτώσεις και θα πας φυλακή) :Razz:

----------


## ipo

> Το λάθος των όσων γνώριζαν είναι ότι ήλπιζαν ότι κάτι θα αλλάξει,αλλα δυστυχώς στην Ελλάδα τίποτα δεν αλλάζει απο ότι φαίνεται προς το καλύτερο...


Τα πράγματα θα αλλάξουν, εφόσον το διεκδικήσουμε με παρρησία και συνειδητές επιλογές.

----------


## mrsaccess

Off Topic


		@atheatos
Δεν ξέρω αν εσύ ειδικά έχεις παρασύρει κάποιον αλλά περιγράφω μια γενικότερη τάση που βλέπω και νομίζω είναι αδιαμφισβήτητη. Ξαφνικά όλοι χθες και σήμερα έμαθαν για τα θέματα με το service της Apple (μετά τη δημοσίευση νομίζω στο e-lawyer) και βιάστηκαν να το κάνουν tweet από τα iPhone τους και τα Mac τους.  :Razz: 

Όταν κάποτε έψαχνα για laptop βρήκα κάποια πολύ δυνατά μοντέλα από την ACER σε καλές τιμές και κάτι όμορφα μοντέλα από τη Sony σε λογικές τιμές. Όταν ρώτησα όμως το κατάστημα και μου είπε πως δεν αναλαμβάνει το ίδιο την εγγύηση σε αυτές τις μάρκες απλά τις απέρριψα.
Τώρα πια βλέπω το e-shop δίνει το ίδιο εγγύηση στα ACER και μάλιστα με άμεση αντικατάσταση. Πιθανώς να αλλάξαμε κάτι όσοι τα απορρίψαμε και τα «δυσφημίσαμε» για αυτό το λόγο.

Κάποιοι μπορεί να τα λέτε για το service της Apple (και την Rainbow παλαιότερα) αλλά είστε λίγοι.
	


Παιδιά συγγνώμη για το offtopic αλλά το όλο θέμα είναι πολυδιάστατο· από τη μια έχουμε την εξωφρενική αντίδραση μιας εταιρείας στις διαμαρτυρίες ενός καταναλωτή, από την άλλη έχουμε τη πρώτη σοβαρή περίπτωση όπου η κακή συμπεριφορά μιας εταιρείας λαμβάνει τεράστιες διαστάσεις στο Ελληνόφωνο διαδίκτυο. Είναι και τα δύο θέματα άξια συζήτησης.

----------


## ipo

Off Topic





> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 		Τώρα πια βλέπω το e-shop δίνει το ίδιο εγγύηση στα ACER και μάλιστα με άμεση αντικατάσταση. Πιθανώς να αλλάξαμε κάτι όσοι τα απορρίψαμε και τα «δυσφημίσαμε» για αυτό το λόγο.


Αν διαβάσεις παράπονα στο forum, θα δεις ότι η εγγύηση αυτή δε δουλεύει πάντοτε κατά τα διαφημιζόμενα.

----------


## zouli84

Μια είναι η λύση ... boycot την apple και τις μπακαλοεταιρίες υποστήριξης.

Να σημειώσω ότι δεν είχα μέχρι στιγμής κανένα πρόβλημα με την apple, ίσα ίσα εδώ και λίγο καιρό έχω βάλει στο μάτι το iphone, και θα εκτιμούσα πολύ αν μου κάνανε ... δώρο ένα ipad. Γενικότερα δεν τα χρησιμοποιώ καθαρά λόγω αυξημένης τιμής.

Το να γίνονται λάθη (σήμα στο iphone, ξυπνητήρια), να μην γίνεται σε όλο τον κόσμο σωστό service και υποστήριξη και να έχει τσιμπημένες τιμές λόγω της δουλειάς που θέλει για να σκαλίσεις το δάγκωμα στο μήλο είναι μέχρι ένα βαθμό θεμιτά, ΟΚ, το δεχόμαστε, όποιος γουστάρει αγοράζει.

Το να κινείται όμως μια εταιρία που αντιπροσωπεύει την apple (άσχετα αν το ξέρει ο Jobs κι οι κολλητοί του) νομικά ενάντια σε έναν πελάτη που (άσχετα για ποιό λόγο) εξέφρασε δημόσια το πρόβλημα που είχε είναι απαράδεκτο. Ποιά είναι η apple και ποιά είναι η systemgraph που θα λογοκρίνει τον οποιονδήποτε? Που θα επιβάλλει στον οποιονδήποτε τι θα λέει στον κολλητό του, τι θα γράφει στο blog του ή τι θα δημοσιεύει στο facebook και στο twitter. Αυτό μας αφορά όλους μας, και ο μόνος τρόπος να αποφύγουμε μελλοντικά ειδοποιητήρια  :RTFM:  είναι να αντιδράσουμε έγκαιρα.

Γι' αυτό το λόγο αλλάζω 180 μοίρες στροφή όσον αφορά την apple. Στο εξής για μένα η apple είναι μια εταιρία που:
1. Έχει πανάκριβα προϊόντα σε σχέση μ' αυτό που πουλάει

2. Το σήμα της είναι δαγκωμένο και έχει σαπίσει τόσα χρόνια

3. Δεν παρέχει τεχνική υποστήριξη

4. έβγαλε κινητό (iphone) το οποίο είναι το μόνο κινητό που δεν έχει σήμα. Και στη συνέχεια πούλησε θήκες ώστε το πανάκριβο iphone να δουλεύει ... και ως κινητό τηλέφωνο.

5. εν έτη 2011 δεν λειτουργεί ούτε το ξυπνητήρι (όταν το nokia 8210 που κυκλοφόρησε πριν 11 χρόνια πέρασε την αλλαγή τις χιλιετίας και τόσες άλλες αλλαγές χρονιάς, εναλλαγές εαρινής/χειμερινής ώρας χωρίς κανένα απολύτως πρόβλημα)

6. Ανακάλυψαν το SMS, ανακάλυψαν τις κλήσεις, τις βιντεοκλήσεις, τους πήρε ένα χρόνο να ανακαλύψουν το web-browsing, δύο χρόνια να ανακαλύψουν την κάμερα (3Mpixel εν έτη 2009!), τρία χρόνια για να ανακαλύψουν τη βιντεοκλήση, του χρόνου θα ανακαλύψουν το USB, πως μπορεί να βγαίνει η μπαταρία, να δέχεται εξωτερική μνήμη, να έχει σήμα χωρίς θήκη ... η μεγαλύτερη ανακάλυψή τους όμως θα είναι το ξυπνητήρι. Και σε 2 χρόνια που θα έρθει με το καλό το iphone 6 θα ζήσουμε τραγικές στιγμές αφού είναι ικανοί να ενσωματώσουν κανένα χάρτη στο iphone και να ισχυρίζεται ο Steve Jobs ότι εκτός των άλλων βάζοντας το χάρτη με το iphone ανακαλύψανε την Αμερική - και θα τα παίρνουν μετά από τα Αμερικανάκια έχουν δεν έχουν i-paparosiskevi.

7. θα με μηνύσει με πρόστιμα πολλών εκατομμυρίων αν κατασκευάσω μια συσκευή και πάω να την πουλήσω με ονομασία i-paparosiskevi, ή αν βάλω σήμα που να μοιάζει με μήλο (δαγκωμένο ή όχι, αχλάδι ή βερύκοκο, άσπρο, μαύρο, κόκκινο, μπλε)

8. δεν θέλω να ξέρω σε τι εργοστάσια, σε ποιές χώρες και με τι συνθήκες κατασκευάζονται τα "υπερπολυτελή" προϊόντα της

9. είναι Αμερικάνικη. Εφόσον το κινητό μου θα το πάρω όπως και να 'χει, θα προτιμήσω ένα Ericsson. Θα δώσω τα μισά λεφτά για τις διπλάσιες δυνατότητες, θα έχω τα αυτονόητα χωρίς να ακούω τον Mr Ericsson να καυχιέται ότι ανακάλυψε την οθόνη και τα πλήκτρα και δεν θα πηγαίνουν τα λεφτά μου στους Αμερικάνους, ΟΚ δεν θα μένουν στην Ελλάδα, τουλάχιστο θα μένουν στην Ευρώπη. Κάτι ανάλογο θα προσπαθήσω να κάνω κι όταν κάνω αναβάθμιση στον υπολογιστή μου.


Ας κάνουμε όλοι το ίδιο, να μποϋκοτάρουμε τα apple προϊόντα, κι ας κλείσουν όλα τα apple-stores και εταιρίες τύπου systemgraphs.

Goodnight  :Closed topic:

----------


## ZORO

Φυσικά η μύνηση της εταιρείας είναι απαράδεκτη. Και ο μόνος λόγος που έχει γίνει είναι για εκφοβισμό. Επίσης το γεγονός ότι παραλαμβάνουν το γραπτό αίτημα του πελάτη, χωρίς να το διαβάσουν επείδη δεν συμφωνούν με αυτό, επίσης είναι λάθος. Θα μπορούσαν να το παραλάβουν και να απαντήσουν γραπτά, ότι η εταιρεία τους δεν είναι δυνατόν να ικανοποιήσει το αιτημά του, γιατί δεν είναι το σημείο πώλησης. Επείδη μου έκανε εντύπωση η όλη υπόθεση, από τα link που παρατέθηκαν, εδώ στο φόρουμ, πήγα και διάβασα τη έγραφε, αυτός ο άνθρωπος. Σε γενικές γραμμές, αν εξαιρέσεις 1-2 ειρωνικές εκφράσεις, παράθετε τα γεγονότα, έτσι όπως τα έβλεπε. Και μάλιστα διαβάζωντας πιο πάνω την απαντητική επιστολή της εταιρείας, η εταιρεία δεν τα αμφισβητεί.
Έχω διαβάσει και έχω δει αντιδράσεις οργισμένων καταναλωτών που είναι 10 φορές χειρότερες από την αντίδραση του συγκεκριμένου καταναλωτή. Είναι η πρώτη φορά όμως που η εταιρεία αντιδρά με μύνηση.
Π.χ. έαν ο ΟΤΕ είχε παρόμοια αντίληψη, θα έπρεπε να έχι μυνήσει τα μισά μέλη του φόρουμ. Και τελικά η εταιρεία, ενώ χρωστάει μια συγνώμη στον πελάτη της για αποτυχημένη επισκευή, τελικά προχωρά και σε μύνηση.

----------


## mrsaccess

Ναι, βασικά ο άνθρωπος δεν είπε κάτι που δεν ισχύει, ούτε φάνηκε απαραίτητα η εταιρεία κακή από το κείμενό του. Περισσότερο ανέδειξε το πρόβλημα με την εγγύηση της Apple στην Ελλάδα αφού εξήγησε πως ούτε οι άλλες δύο εταιρείες (το κατάστημα αγοράς και το άλλο service) τον αντιμετώπισαν διαφορετικά. Αν δεν είχε κάνει μήνυση δεν θα ασχολιόταν κανείς μαζί της.

----------


## Seitman

Μου κάνει εντύπωση πάντως που δεν έχει πάρει θέση μέχρι σήμερα η Apple. Αδύνατον να μην έχει φτάσει μέχρι τα "αυτιά" τους.  :Thinking:

----------


## emeliss

> Μου κάνει εντύπωση πάντως που δεν έχει πάρει θέση μέχρι σήμερα η Apple.


Απόλυτα λογικό είναι. Γιατί να ανακατευτεί που ένας πελάτης και μία τρίτη εταιρία ανταλλάσσουν εξώδικα και μηνύσεις;

----------


## Seitman

Έχεις ένα δίκιο, αλλά εμμέσως αμαυρώνεται η φήμη της Apple μέσω αυτού του γεγονότος.

----------


## emeliss

Άρα γιατί να ανακατευτεί επίσημα και να κάνει το θέμα πραγματικά μεγάλο;

----------


## Seitman

Χωρίς διάθεση ειρωνείας, αλλά πιστεύεις ότι δεν είναι μεγάλο το θέμα?
Αν ήθελε να το υποβαθμίσει, θα έλεγε "Έλα μεγάλε πάρε 3 imac, να τελειώνει το θέμα"  :Wink:

----------


## emeliss

Για την apple, όχι. Είναι ασήμαντο. Και φυσικά δεν θα ασχοληθεί με αυτό αφού έτσι θα του δώσει αξία.

Το μεγάλο θέμα στην περίπτωση που συζητάμε είναι ότι ένας πελάτης μηνύθηκε για συκοφαντική δυσφήμιση από εταιρία. Κάτι που μπορεί να αποτελέσει προηγούμενο για πολλές παρόμοιες περιπτώσεις αν συνεχίσει δικαστικά.

----------


## Seitman

Το θέμα όμως είναι ότι η ενάγουσα θα πάρει... (δεν το λέω, κάνει κρύο για μπάνιο)  :Wink: 
Και έχει πέσει στα μάτια του κόσμου η εν λόγω εταιρεία και παράπλευρη απώλεια είναι η Apple.

----------


## grapseotithes

Πάντως, γενικά έξω το service πετάει. 

Κλασσική περίπτωση Ελλάδας: Κινητό Nokia αγοράστηκε Ιούλιο και δούλεψε Γενάρη μετά από 2 ταξίδια για service στην Τσεχία (έτσι μου είπαν, έτσι σας λέω) διάρκειας 1-1,5 μήνα το καθένα. Επίσης, bluetooth ακουστικό της ίδιας μάρκας (σκυλί κατά τα άλλα) επί 2 εβδομάδες έψαχναν να βρουν αν υπάρχει ανταλλακτικό για το γαντζάκι (δεν υπήρχε). Μέχρι και η κοπέλα στο τηλεφωνικό κέντρο παραδέχτηκε ότι η αντιπροσωπεία είναι μπ&@*#λο. 

Σε αντιδιαστολή, σπασμένη οθόνη κινητού (της ίδιας μάρκας) στην Αυστρία: Χαμογελαστός υπάλληλος που με ενημερώνει ότι θα την έχουν αντικαταστήσει σε μία ωρα!!! Προφανώς και έμεινα άφωνος. Το κερασάκι στην τούρτα ήταν ότι με ενημέρωσε ότι αν δεν την είχαν στο κατάστημα, θα ήταν έτοιμη σε 3 ώρες, "δυστυχώς"!!!

Εύκολα του έκανα και τραπέζι του Αυστριακού...

----------


## psyxakias

Εγώ γιατί γενικά κρατάω μικρό καλάθι, και στο πως παρουσιάζει το θέμα ο πελάτης αλλά και το service; Υπάρχουν service εταιρειών που ούτε διορθώνουν, ούτε παραδέχονται προβλήματα και βγάζουν τρελούς τους πελάτες αλλά και πελάτες που με το παραμικρό είναι τσαμπουκάδες θεωρούν ότι μαμάνε και δέρνουν. Τα χαρτιά δε μου λένε τίποτα, άμα το ύφος της μίας ή της άλλης πλευράς είναι μη συνεργάσιμο. Τα έχουμε δει αυτά επανειλημμένα και με παρόχους & πελάτες τους.  :Wink:

----------


## sotos65

> Μου κάνει εντύπωση πάντως που δεν έχει πάρει θέση μέχρι σήμερα η Apple. Αδύνατον να μην έχει φτάσει μέχρι τα "αυτιά" τους.


Έχει να λύσει άλλα, πολύ πιο σοβαρά προβλήματα, όπως πχ αυτό με το ξυπνητήρι στο iPhone!  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Verde

Προσωπικά απο εδω και περα δεν προκειται ποτε να αγοράσω προιόν της Apple απο τη στιγμη που εξουσιοδοτημενο σερβις της μηνύει καταναλωτη επειδη τολμησε να αναφερει την δυσαρεσκεια του για τις παραλειψεις της και τα προβληματα της!

Μιλαμε για την απολυτη ξεφτιλα και την υπερατη προσπαθεια φιμωσης της ελευθεριας του λογου και της δημοκρατιας. :Thumb down: 

Δεν εξεταζω καν αν ηταν δικαια ή αδικα τα αιτηματα του πελατη (που απο την στιγμη που παει 2η φορα με το ιδιο προβλημα στο σερβις εχει 1000 δικια και η εταιρεια 1000 αδικα και θα επρεπε να περασει και απο ποιοτικους ελεγχους για να μπορει να συνεχισει να λειτουργει :Whistle: )!
Εξεταζω μονο το γεγονος οτι προσπαθουν να φημωσουν εναν δυσαρεστημενο καταναλωτη!

Μας θελουν ΚΑΙ να τα σκαμε χοντρα τα ωραια μας λεφτουδακια χωρις την δυνατοτητα οποιουδηποτε after sales support ΚΑΙ να μην λεμε σε κανεναν κουβεντα για τις ασχημες υπηρεσιες που παρεχουν!

Στη συγκεκριμενη περιπτωση μεγαλο μεριδιο ευθυνης φερει και η Apple που με τις πραξεις της δειχνει οτι δεν σεβεται τον Ελληνα καταναλωτη!
Αληθεια στην Αμερικη οι κ.κ. της Apple θα τολμουσαν να τα κανουν ολα αυτα??
Εκει θα εκαναν αμεση αντικατασταση και θα ζηταγανε και συγνωμη!!!

Ευχομαι ολοψυχα καλη επιτυχια στον καταναλωτη!

----------


## amoydar

Και εγώ κρατάω μικρό καλάθι . Επειδή κάποτε είχα να κάνω καθημερινά με " εξαγριωμένους " πελάτες γνωρίζω τη συμπεριφορά τους. Οι περισσότεροι δεν λένε όλη την αλήθεια και αρκετοί από αυτούς κατασκευάζουν αιχρά ψέματα νομίζωντας ότι έτσι θα εξυπηρετηθούν καλύτερα. Δεν λέω πως σε αυτή τη περίπτωση έγιναν όλα αυτά αλλά επίσης νομίζω πως κανείς μας δεν γνωρίζει την πραγματική αλήθεια. Αλλά επειδή γνωρίζουμε πως και οι εταιρίες και τα services έχουν γενικά πελατοκεντρική αντίληψη μου φένεται περίεργο που το συκγεκριμένο service προχώρησε τόσο πολύ το θέμα. Αλλά και εμείς σαν καταναλωτές εδώ και αρκετό καιρό έχουμε αλλάξει πολύ συμπεριφορά. Με την μαζικοποίηση του ιντερνετ νομίζουμε πως η δημοσιποίηση ( με οποιο τρόπο ) του προβλήματος μας θα επιφέρει και την άμεση λυση του κιόλας. Και μέσα στη γενικά άγνοια για τις διαδικασίες και τους νόμους τα δικαιώματα κτλ πολλοί πλέον "απειλούν" η και προχωρούν στη δημοσίευση γεγονότων στολισμένων με κοσμητικά επίθετα νομίζωντας πως είναι το " όπλο " τους απεναντι στην αδιαφορία που πιθανός να επιδυκνειει η εταιρία. Αλλά πια έχει γίνει τόσο συνηθες αυτό το φαινόμενο που εμένα προσωπικά πια δεν μου κινεί καν το ενδιαφέρον μια τέτια ιστορία. Και αυτό διότι δεν υπάρχει 1 εταιρία ή παροχος ή μαγαζι ή σουπερμαρκετ ή οτιδήποτε που να μην έχει τύχει να διαβάσω ένα report ( καταγγελια sic ) από κάποιον δυσαρεστημένο καταναλωτή.  Το αξιοσημείωτο εδώ είναι πως μια εταιρία στρέφεται εναντίων του πελάτη της ( πρώην ) για συκοφαντική δυσφημιση ενώ συνήθως οι εταιρίες απαντούσαν με ένα επικοινωνιακό δημοσίευμα απολογούμενες, λεγοντάς μας την ιστορική τους διαδρομή-εμπειρία τους και συνήθως χαρίζουν τελικά στο συνδρομητή το προιόν και ικανοποιούν το αίτημα του. Αλλά όποτε εβλεπα εγώ κάτι τέτιο πραγματικά το απεχθανόμουν καθώς γωνρίζω πως μια τέτια κίνηση είναι καθαρά επικοινωνιακής σημασία και καθόλου ουσιώδης. Επίσης αντιλαμβανόμουν αμέσως πως όσοι δεν δημοσιοποιησαν το παράπονό τους αντιμετωπίστηκαν ως πελάτες δευτέρας διαλογής σε σχέση με αυτόν τον θαραλέο που το δημοσιοποίησε. Και όλα αυτά για το  θεαθηναι. Προσωπικά θεωρώ πως η ουσία είναι η ίση και ακριοβοδίκαιη αντιμετώπιση των πελατων και η όσο  πιο ποιοτική εξυπηρέτηση τους. Αυτή έίναι η ουσία και δεν πρέπει να τη ξεχνάμε.

----------


## Verde

Εγω ενα εχω να πω... φανταστειτε να καταδικαστει ο καταναλωτής... :Shocked:  :Blink: 
Θα πρεπει να κλεισουν τα δημοσια φορουμ και τα blogs ακομα και το adslgr  :Embarassed:  γιατι δεν θα προλαβαινουμε τις μηνύσεις απο τις εταιρειες!

Προφανως και βρηκαν καποια ασχετη αφορμη για να κανει την μυνηση η εταιρεια αφου θα ηταν χαμενοι εαν εκαναν μυνηση οτι λεει ψεματα ο καταναλωτης αφου υπαρχουν χαρτια που αποδικνυουν τα ελαττωματα του προιοντος και την ελλειπεστατη εξυπηρετηση !

Απο πισω της σιγουρα βρισκεται η προσπαθεια φιμωσης των καταναλωτων και του ιντερνετ και θα πρεπει να προσεξουμε πολυ αυτην τη δικη!

----------


## chrismasgr

Οι περισσότερες εταιρείες έτσι δουλεύουν . Κακή μεταχείρηση των παλετών. Και αν μάλιστα έχει δεσπόζουσα θέση στην αγορά ακόμα παραπάνω . Πάντως εγώ δεν μπορώ να πιστέψω ότι η μαμά apple δεν γνωρίζει . Άλωστε ποιός ο λόγος που "ξήλωσε" την rainbow και έβαλε την infoquest ;

----------


## ipo

> Μου κάνει εντύπωση πάντως που δεν έχει πάρει θέση μέχρι σήμερα η Apple. Αδύνατον να μην έχει φτάσει μέχρι τα "αυτιά" τους.


Κι εμένα μου κάνει εντύπωση που δεν έχει πάρει θέση. Ενδεχομένως εγκρίνει τέτοια αντιμετώπιση για τους πελάτες της από εξουσιοδοτημένο service.

----------


## Seitman

Αν δεν ήμουν σωστός στη δουλειά μου... 

Αν και κάπου σε κάποιο ξένο site διάβασα ότι αυτό που έκανε η ενάγουσα εταιρεία (για να μη φάω και εγώ κάποια άγωγη) δεν άγεται στην τακτική της Apple


*Spoiler:*




			If Apple spends responds at all it should be to drop this company. I work for an Apple Authorized Service provider and you are not allowed to offer cleaning of internal components as a service under Apple Warranty. For them to open the machine and clean it was in violation of their service agreement with Apple. If they did it out of warranty, it is a service offered outside of their agreement with Apple and it has no bearing on Apple or the fact that they are a service provider at all. They are merely offering a service that Apple does not offer and are outside of all terms and conditions with Apple.

This is basically the equivalent of someone suing their customer for giving them a bad review on Yelp. It happens constantly and they are just making themselves look bad. I agree; I hope Apple revokes their service agreement.

Read more: http://news.cnet.com/8301-17852_3-20...#ixzz19zmu5QHk

----------


## psyxakias

Πάντως δε θα ήθελα να βρεθώ στην θέση κάποιου που κατά τη προσπάθειά του να λύσει ένα τεχνικό πρόβλημα προϊόντος που αγόρασε, κατέληξε να έχει ακόμα και νομικούς μπελάδες. Ακόμα και αν δεχτώ τον ισχυρισμό της εταιρείας, ότι ο πελάτης ήταν αγενής & επιθετικός, καταλήγω ότι θα έπρεπε να το διαχειριστούν καλύτερα το θέμα ώστε να μην ξεφύγει η κατάσταση. Δεν είναι λύση να κινείσαι νομικά εναντίον του πελάτη σου εκτός και αν έχεις υποστεί σοβαρότατη μη αναστρέψιμη ζημιά.

(Μεταφέρθηκαν τα μηνύματα περί προσωπικών δεδομένων σε ξεχωριστό θέμα: [Split] Περί προσωπικών δεδομένων / κοινοποίησης στοιχείων)

----------


## prodromosfan

> Δεν είναι λύση να κινείσαι νομικά εναντίον του πελάτη σου εκτός και αν έχεις υποστεί σοβαρότατη μη αναστρέψιμη ζημιά.


αυτό εδω.

----------


## psyxakias

> αυτό εδω.


Δηλαδή άμα κάποιος αγοράσει μια mercedes, δε μείνει ικανοποιημένος και πάει και σπάσει/κάψει την αντιπροσωπεία (= σοβαρότατη ζημιά) ή χτυπήσει υπαλλήλους, να μην κινηθούν εναντίον του;  :Wink:

----------


## emeliss

> Δηλαδή άμα κάποιος αγοράσει μια mercedes, δε μείνει ικανοποιημένος και πάει και σπάσει/κάψει την αντιπροσωπεία (= σοβαρότατη ζημιά), να μην κινηθούν εναντίον του; Αυτό εννοούσα.


Και η συκοφαντική δυσφήμιση είναι σοβαρότατη ζημιά. Δεν λέω ότι ισχύει στην περίπτωση αυτή αλλά αυτό θεωρεί ο ιδιοκτήτης της εταιρίας.

----------


## psyxakias

> Και η συκοφαντική δυσφήμιση είναι σοβαρότατη ζημιά. Δεν λέω ότι ισχύει στην περίπτωση αυτή αλλά αυτό θεωρεί ο ιδιοκτήτης της εταιρίας.


Τις περισσότερες φορές θα σου γυρίσει μπούμερανκ όμως και η κοινή γνώμη εναντίον σου, έστω και αν έχεις δίκιο, οπότε καλό είναι να λύνονται τέτοια θέματα εξωδικαστικά. Φαντάσου τι σάλος θα γινόταν αν προχωρούσαν σε μηνύσεις οι πάροχοι αν έκαναν μήνυση κάθε φορά που τους έκραζε κάποιος.

----------


## blkik

Από την μια σκέφτομαι ότι δεν μπορεί να είναι τόσο χαζός ο υπεύθυνος του καταστήματος να κινηθεί νομικά εναντίον πελάτη του. Από την άλλη δεν ξέρω αν έχει γνώσεις marketing αλλά η διαφήμιση αρνητική ή θετική είναι διαφήμιση. Κατάφερε το μαγαζάκι του να γράφετε σε όλα τα blogs.

Θα είχε ενδιαφέρον βέβαια να αναμειχθεί και η apple. Άραγε σκέφτηκε ο πελάτης ή ο συνεργάτης της να την ενημερώσει επίσημα

----------


## emeliss

> Τις περισσότερες φορές θα σου γυρίσει μπούμερανκ όμως και η κοινή γνώμη εναντίον σου, έστω και αν έχεις δίκιο, οπότε καλό είναι να λύνονται τέτοια θέματα εξωδικαστικά. Φαντάσου τι σάλος θα γινόταν αν προχωρούσαν σε μηνύσεις οι πάροχοι αν έκαναν μήνυση κάθε φορά που τους έκραζε κάποιος.


Απόλυτα σωστό. Θεωρώ ότι και από τις δύο πλευρές έγιναν ατυχέστατες επιλογές. Όμως το βάρος είναι πολύ μεγαλύτερο προς την εταιρία.

----------


## prodromosfan

> Δηλαδή άμα κάποιος αγοράσει μια mercedes, δε μείνει ικανοποιημένος και πάει και σπάσει/κάψει την αντιπροσωπεία (= σοβαρότατη ζημιά) ή χτυπήσει υπαλλήλους, να μην κινηθούν εναντίον του;


για service πηγε οχι για αγορά.
αν εκαιγε το σερβις επειδη δεν εμεινε ικανοποιημενος 
τοτε να του φτιαχνανε το μακ εξ αρχης και οχι απλώς να κανανε 
εισαγωγη για σερβις
εξαγωγη απο το σερβις.




> Και η συκοφαντική δυσφήμιση είναι σοβαρότατη ζημιά. Δεν λέω ότι ισχύει στην περίπτωση αυτή αλλά αυτό θεωρεί ο ιδιοκτήτης της εταιρίας.


+1  :One thumb up:

----------


## psyxakias

> Απόλυτα σωστό. Θεωρώ ότι και από τις δύο πλευρές έγιναν ατυχέστατες επιλογές. Όμως το βάρος είναι πολύ μεγαλύτερο προς την εταιρία.


Συμφωνούμε απόλυτα για 1η φορά στο 2011, από την 3η μέρα του έτους, scary!  :Scared:

----------


## prodromosfan

> Από την μια σκέφτομαι ότι δεν μπορεί να είναι τόσο χαζός ο υπεύθυνος του καταστήματος να κινηθεί νομικά εναντίον πελάτη του. Από την άλλη δεν ξέρω αν έχει γνώσεις marketing αλλά η διαφήμιση αρνητική ή θετική είναι διαφήμιση. Κατάφερε το μαγαζάκι του να γράφετε σε όλα τα blogs.
> 
> Θα είχε ενδιαφέρον βέβαια να αναμειχθεί και η apple. Άραγε σκέφτηκε ο πελάτης ή ο συνεργάτης της να την ενημερώσει επίσημα


το συγκεκριμενο μαγαζακι ειχε καλή φημη χωρις να χρειαζεται διαφημιση (τέτοιου ειδους)
απο εποχης service της Rainbow.  :Wink:

----------


## amoydar

Εγώ πιστεύω πως η μαμά apple έχει γνώση και πως τίποτα δεν γίνεται τυχαία. Η όποια ζημιά μπορεί να υποστει η εταιρία είναι λογιστικά υπολογισμένη συνεκτιμούμενη όταν κινήθηκε νομικά εναντίων του πελάτη. Και μη νομίζεται πως θα πάθουν δα και τίποτα τρομερό. Αν θες να πάρεις Apple στην Ελλάδα και να έχεις τεχνική υπιοστήριξη δεν έχεις και πολλές επιλογές. Δεν μπορείς να κάνεις και κάτι άλλο εκτός από το να πας στα συγκεκριμένα σημεία για επισκευή καθώς ο bloger όσες καταγγελίες και να κάνεις δεν θα σου φτιάξει ποτέ τον h/y. Και γενικά εγώ δεν εχω την απαίτηση από την όποια εταιρία να με " γλύφει " και να μου συμπεριφέρεται με το σαβουαρ βιβρ αλλά να με εξυπηρέτει ουσιαστικά όταν έχω κάποιο πρόβλημα χωρίς πολλά λόγια και διαδικασίες. Μη ξεχνάμε πως οι εταιρίες δεν είναι φιλανθρωπικά ιδρύματα και κέντρα ψυχολογικής υποστήριξης αλλά κερδοσκοπικές καθαρά. Και στα πλαίσια αυτά δεν μπορούν να αφήνουν και τον καθένα ανεξέλεγκτα να τις συκοφαντεί και ζημιώνει ( αν και όταν γίνεται κάτι τέτιο ).

----------


## Seitman

> Από την μια σκέφτομαι ότι δεν μπορεί να είναι τόσο χαζός ο υπεύθυνος του καταστήματος να κινηθεί νομικά εναντίον πελάτη του. Από την άλλη δεν ξέρω αν έχει γνώσεις marketing αλλά η διαφήμιση αρνητική ή θετική είναι διαφήμιση. Κατάφερε το μαγαζάκι του να γράφετε σε όλα τα blogs.


Μπορεί να αναφέρεται σε όλα τα blogs, αλλά πόσοι δε θα ξαναπάνε εκεί?  :Whistle:

----------


## psyxakias

> για service πηγε οχι για αγορά.
> αν εκαιγε το σερβις επειδη δεν εμεινε ικανοποιημενος 
> τοτε να του φτιαχνανε το μακ εξ αρχης και οχι απλώς να κανανε 
> εισαγωγη για σερβις
> εξαγωγη απο το σερβις.


Στάθηκες σε λεπτομέρεια περί αντιπροσωπίας & service, δεκτό όμως επειδή ήταν δικό μου το λάθος έκφρασης. Παρόλα αυτά, έσβησες το σημείο που έλεγα "εκτος και αν έχει υποστεί σοβαρή ζημιά", επειδή θεωρείς σωστό να μη κινηθεί το service της mercedes νομικά κατά κάποιου αν τους κάψει (= σοβαρότατη ζημιά), ακόμα και αν θεωρεί/έχει δίκιο ότι δεν εξυπηρετήθηκε σωστά; Ή το θέμα μεταξύ αντιπροσωπείας/service ήταν που διαφωνούσες;  :Thinking:

----------


## prodromosfan

> Στάθηκες σε λεπτομέρεια περί αντιπροσωπίας & service, δεκτό όμως επειδή ήταν δικό μου το λάθος έκφρασης.
> 
> Παρόλα αυτά, θεωρείς σωστό να μη κινηθεί το service της mercedes νομικά κατά κάποιου αν τους κάψει (= σοβαρότατη ζημιά), ακόμα και αν θεωρεί/έχει δίκιο ότι δεν εξυπηρετήθηκε σωστά;


την ιδια λεπτομερεια δεν σκεφτηκε και ο υπευθυνος του service.

δεν κινειται νομικα κανεις εναντιον κανενος σε περιπτωση εμπρησμου.
εκει αναλαμβανει ο εισαγγελεας μετά απο μηνυση κατ'αγνωστων για εμπρησμο.
και για να τρολαρουμε ωραια τωρα που μπηκε ο καινουριος χρονος 
(το οποιοδηποτε μαγαζί) να ειχε ασφαλεια πυρός.  :Razz: 

Edit: [ μην κανεις επεξεργασια για να προλαβαινω να απαντησω σε μηνυματα που διαβαζω και οχι σε αυτα που δεν διαβαζω.  ]

----------


## psyxakias

Off Topic





> την ιδια λεπτομερεια δεν σκεφτηκε και ο υπευθυνος του service.
> 
> δεν κινειται νομικα κανεις εναντιον κανενος σε περιπτωση εμπρησμου.
> εκει αναλαμβανει ο εισαγγελεας μετά απο μηνυση κατ'αγνωστων για εμπρησμο.


Δε τα γνωρίζω τα νομικά, αλλά κάνεις μήνυση κατ'αγνώστων ακόμα και αν έρθει πελάτης σου (που τον ξέρεις και σε ξέρει) και βάλει τη φωτιά μπροστά σου; "Ναι κύριε αστυνομικέ μου ένας άγνωστος κος Ταδόπουλος, του Νικολάου και της Γεωργίας με τάδε διεύθυνση, τηλέφωνο, ήταν που έβαλε τη φωτιά".  :Razz: 




> Edit: [ μην κανεις επεξεργασια για να προλαβαινω να απαντησω σε μηνυματα που διαβαζω και οχι σε αυτα που δεν διαβαζω.  ]


Και εσύ το ίδιο!  :Laughing:   :Razz:  (πέρα από τη πλάκα, φαίνεται σε τι απάντησες από το quote οπότε δεν τίθεται θέμα αμφισβήτησης. Είχα κάνει όμως edit πριν απαντήσεις.  :Wink: )

----------


## blkik

> Μπορεί να αναφέρεται σε όλα τα blogs, αλλά πόσοι δε θα ξαναπάνε εκεί?


Εκει είναι το θέμα οι Έλλήνες ξεχνάνε γρήγορα και επειδή η apple δεν έχει και πολλά σημεία εξυπηρέτησης πάρα πολλοι θα ξαναπάνε. 

Η διαφήμιση μένει. Πάρε παράδειγμα το e-shop τόσα γράφονται και δεν βλέπω καμιά αλλαγή

----------


## ipo

> Εκει είναι το θέμα οι Έλλήνες ξεχνάνε γρήγορα και επειδή η apple δεν έχει και πολλά σημεία εξυπηρέτησης πάρα πολλοι θα ξαναπάνε. 
> 
> Η διαφήμιση μένει. Πάρε παράδειγμα το e-shop τόσα γράφονται και δεν βλέπω καμιά αλλαγή


Ποια διαφήμιση μένει; Το πιο πιθανό είναι να μείνει στο πίσω μέρος του κεφαλιού του κόσμου ότι αν πάθει κάτι το προϊόν του, μάρκας Apple, θα πρέπει να κάνει το σταυρό του. Διότι μπορεί να βρεθεί και με το προϊόν ανεπισκεύαστο και με χρέος 200.000€, αν τολμήσει να εκφραστεί δημοσίως.

Σκέψου πόσες συνδέσεις λέξεων έχουν γίνει με λήμματα που έχουν αρνητική σημασία. Αν ειδικά σκεφτείς ότι ο κόσμος ξεχνάει τα όμορφα και θυμάται τα άσχημα, θα είναι ολέθρια η σύνδεση για την εταιρεία: Apple <-> ταλαιπωρία + δικαστήριο.

Είναι ακριβώς το αντίθετο από εκείνο που πασχίζει η εταιρεία με εκατομμύρια δολάρια να πετύχει με το marketing: Να κάνει τον κόσμο να πιστέψει ότι θα  ξενοιάσει με την αγορά του προϊόντος της. Σκέψου πώς νοιώθουν τώρα στην Apple που μία ελληνική εταιρεία κατάφερε με μία κίνηση να πετύχει το αντίθετο: Να σε κάνει να διπλοσκεφτείς πριν πάρεις Apple.

----------


## WAntilles

> Μπορεί να αναφέρεται σε όλα τα blogs, αλλά πόσοι δε θα ξαναπάνε εκεί?


Θα ξαναπάνε, γιατί ο αμόρφωτος νεοελληναράς, είναι κάγκουρας, νεόπλουτος, και επιδειξιομανής.

Αυτό είναι το target group της Apple.

----------


## ipo

> Θα ξαναπάνε, γιατί ο αμόρφωτος νεοελληναράς, είναι κάγκουρας, νεόπλουτος, και επιδειξιομανής.
> 
> Αυτό είναι το target group της Apple.


Μην ξεχνάς όμως ότι οι καθοδηγούμενοι χρειάζονται κάποιους υποκινητές για να βρουν την κατεύθυνσή τους. Αν οι υποκινητές είναι ενημερωμένοι πολίτες και όχι μόνο οι διαφημιστές, τότε η αρνητική στάση θα κλιμακωθεί.

----------


## Verde

Εγω ενα ξερω αν τολμαγανε ας τα κανανε ολα αυτα οι κ.κ. της Apple και του καθε σερβις στην αλλη ακρη του Ατλαντικου εκει που ο καταναλωτης εχει απιστευτα -εξωφρενικα πολλες φορες- δικαιωματα! 
Εδω ειμαστε ακομα μπανανια!!
Σου χαλαει 2η φορα το μηχανημα σου και σου κανουν και μήνυση αντι να στο αντικαταστησουν επιτοπου!!

Τι να λεμε τωρα... δεν θα ηθελα να ειμαι στη θεση του συγκεκριμενου καταναλωτη αλλα να ξερει οτι εχει την συμπαρασταση ολων μας!

----------


## amoydar

> Εγω ενα ξερω αν τολμαγανε ας τα κανανε ολα αυτα οι κ.κ. της Apple και του καθε σερβις στην αλλη ακρη του Ατλαντικου εκει που ο καταναλωτης εχει απιστευτα -εξωφρενικα πολλες φορες- δικαιωματα! 
> Εδω ειμαστε ακομα μπανανια!!
> Σου χαλαει 2η φορα το μηχανημα σου και σου κανουν και μήνυση αντι να στο αντικαταστησουν επιτοπου!!
> 
> Τι να λεμε τωρα... δεν θα ηθελα να ειμαι στη θεση του συγκεκριμενου καταναλωτη αλλα να ξερει οτι εχει την συμπαρασταση ολων μας!


Μη συγκρίνεις ανόμοια πράγματα. Ε΄κεί υπάρχουν καταναλωτικά δικαιώματα ισχυρά  αλλά να έισαι σίγουρος  πως υπάρχουν και ισχυρές προστασίες για συκοφαντία και δυσφίμηση. Και εγώ είμαι μαζί με τον συγκεκριμένο στο επίπεδο της εξυπηρέτησης που ΔΕΝ είχε από το service. Στα υπόλοιπα άν είναι έτσι όπως φενεται ότι είναι ( προσωπικά δεδομένα, πλήρης δημοσιοποιηση , απειλές κατά εργαζομένων κτλ ) είμαι εναντίων του.

----------


## ipo

> Εγω ενα ξερω αν τολμαγανε ας τα κανανε ολα αυτα οι κ.κ. της Apple και του καθε σερβις στην αλλη ακρη του Ατλαντικου εκει που ο καταναλωτης εχει απιστευτα -εξωφρενικα πολλες φορες- δικαιωματα! 
> Εδω ειμαστε ακομα μπανανια!!
> Σου χαλαει 2η φορα το μηχανημα σου και σου κανουν και μήνυση αντι να στο αντικαταστησουν επιτοπου!!


Κι εμείς έχουμε αντίστοιχα δικαιώματα, αλλά οι εταιρείες νομίζουν ότι ο πελάτης θα πει "δε βαριέσαι...". Στο χέρι μας είναι να διεκδικήσουμε τα δικαιώματά μας.

----------


## kami84gr

Πριν μερικές μέρες μου έστειλε και εμένα το link ένας φίλος και διάβασα ότι σχετικό έχει γραφτει, και πραγματικά είναι απο τις λίγες φορές που είμαι τόσο εξοργισμένος!

http://arkoudos.com/blog/?p=2518

----------


## button

σε 15 μερες θα δουμε  :Laughing:

----------


## fumantsu

Εγω να ρωτησω κατι χωρις να θελω να υπερασπιστω την εν λογω εταιρια αλλωστε πιστευω οτι τραβηξε το θεμα υπερβολικα στα ακρα εχοντας κανει λαθος με το θεμα της επισκευης δεν βλεπω ομως κανεναν να κατακρινει το γεγονος οτι ο εν λογω χρηστης παιζοντας το ως νεοελληνας χρηστης-γνωστης-blogger πηγε και ζητησε καινουριο μηχανημα οχι απο το καταστημα που το αγορασε αλλα απο ενα εξουσιοδοτημενο service. Μηπως τελικα οι συνεχεις κατηγοριες για τις διαφορες εταιριας που κατα καιρους μας εχουν προκαλεσει ταλαιπωρια οδηγουν καποιους αλλους στην ημιμαθεια;

----------


## ipo

> Εγω να ρωτησω κατι χωρις να θελω να υπερασπιστω την εν λογω εταιρια αλλωστε πιστευω οτι τραβηξε το θεμα υπερβολικα στα ακρα εχοντας κανει λαθος με το θεμα της επισκευης δεν βλεπω ομως κανεναν να κατακρινει το γεγονος οτι ο εν λογω χρηστης παιζοντας το ως νεοελληνας χρηστης-γνωστης-blogger πηγε και ζητησε καινουριο μηχανημα οχι απο το καταστημα που το αγορασε αλλα απο ενα εξουσιοδοτημενο service. Μηπως τελικα οι συνεχεις κατηγοριες για τις διαφορες εταιριας που κατα καιρους μας εχουν προκαλεσει ταλαιπωρια οδηγουν καποιους αλλους στην ημιμαθεια;


Σύμφωνα με τα λεγόμενα του εναγομένου, αυτός είχε ήδη απευθυνθεί στο κατάστημα που έγινε η αγορά:




> Τι κι αν τα είπε στον λιανέμπορα (καταστήματα Public) και αυτό του είχε ήδη εξήγησει ότι ουδεμία σχέση έχει.


http://maga.gr/2010/10/09/apple_greece_tragedy/

----------


## aiolos.01

Σήμερα μίλαγα με ενα φίλο που μου έλεγε για το πολύ καλό service της apple στην Αγγλία. Φαίνεται οτι δεν την ενδιαφέρει σαν εταιρία να έχει το ίδιο καλό service παντού αλλιώς θα διάλεγε πιο προσεκτικά τους συνεργάτες της. Πρώτα η rainbow και τώρα η νεα εταιρία που δεν φαίνεται να είναι και πολύ αξιόπιστη. 
Και όλα αυτά με τις τιμές εδώ να είναι ίδιες ή ακριβότερες απο αυτές του εξωτερικού. Μόνο κακό στη φήμη της κάνει η apple όταν συνεργάζεται με αμφιβόλου ποιότητας εταιρίες.

Τώρα αν θεωρούν οτι διορθώνουν τη δυσφήμηση που πιστεύουν οτι έγινε με μηνύσεις μάλλον δεν έχουν καταλάβει πως λειτουργεί η κοινή γνώμη...

----------


## amoydar

> Εγω να ρωτησω κατι χωρις να θελω να υπερασπιστω την εν λογω εταιρια αλλωστε πιστευω οτι τραβηξε το θεμα υπερβολικα στα ακρα εχοντας κανει λαθος με το θεμα της επισκευης δεν βλεπω ομως κανεναν να κατακρινει το γεγονος οτι ο εν λογω χρηστης παιζοντας το ως νεοελληνας χρηστης-γνωστης-blogger πηγε και ζητησε καινουριο μηχανημα οχι απο το καταστημα που το αγορασε αλλα απο ενα εξουσιοδοτημενο service. Μηπως τελικα οι συνεχεις κατηγοριες για τις διαφορες εταιριας που κατα καιρους μας εχουν προκαλεσει ταλαιπωρια οδηγουν καποιους αλλους στην ημιμαθεια;


Έχεις ένα δίκιο εδώ. Έχει γίνει μόδα και άποψη πλέον η "καταγγελία" στο ίντερνετ ( ο τριανταφυλλόπουλος ξεχάστηκε εδώ και καιρό ) . Ο καταναλωτής πολλές φορές ενώ έχει κάποιο έυλογο παράπονο καταγγέλει γενικώς στολιζοντας με επίθετα διαφόρους και χάνει και το δίκιο του. Είπα και πριν πως δεν υπάρχει πια μαγαζί από σούπερ μάρκετ μέχρι και το τελευταίο eshop που να μην έχει δεχθεί ιντερνετική καταγγελία πάνω κάτω στο ίδιο ύφος όλες αυτές. Πλέον εγώ προσωπικά όποτε βλέπω κάτι τέτιο δεν μπαίνω καν στον κόπο να το διαβάσω. Αλλά δεν φταίει ο καταναλωτής για αυτή τη νοοτροπία. Το καφενείο η Ελλάς δεν εμπνέει σε κανέναν εμπιστοσύνη και έτσι ο άλλος δεν εμπιστέυεται τις αρμόδιες αρχές και καταναλωτικές οργανώσεις αλλά νομίζει πως ο adslgr ή ο tromaktikos  κτλ θα του φτιάξουν τον Η/Υ και θα του πουλήσουν φθηνότερα ένα κιλό τυρί. Δυστυχώς φίλε εδώ έχουμε καταντήσει.

----------


## Νikosanagn

To topic αυτό το έχουν δει ήδη 4.000 άτομα μόνο σε αυτό το site και μέχρι την άλλη βδομάδα μπορεί να το έχουν δει και 10.000 μόνο απο το adslgr.com καλά να πάθουν... τρομερή δυσφήμιση.

----------


## sotisdiv

Η νέα είδηση κλειδώθηκε για κάποιο λόγο;

----------


## Νikosanagn

Λογικά για να συνεχίσουμε εδώ...

----------


## Banditgr

Η μεγαλύτερη πλάκα ήταν σήμερα που συζήταγα με ένα φίλο που δουλεύει επίσης Αγγλία και του ανέφερα το όλο...σήριαλ. Αφού του πέσαν και αυτού τα μαλλιά με αυτά που διάβαζε, έδωσε την εξής απάντηση : 

"Ένα εισιτήριακι με 90 ευρώ να έπαιρνε με EasyJet, Λονδίνο να ερχόταν, κατά πάσα πιθανότητα, θα του το είχαν αλλάξει. Η Apple έχει 3 μεγαθήρια μαγαζιά στο κέντρο (ούτε ένα, ούτε δύο) και είναι πάντα τίγκα (ουρές τρελές) και σου κάνουν (σχεδόν) τα πάντα  :Razz:  Στην Ελλάδα δυστυχώς δεν μπορείς να εμπιστεύεσαι κανένα απόλυτα, εκτός αν ξέρεις κάποιον (φίλο, τεχνικό ή φίλο που ξέρει τεχνικό). Διαφορετικά κάνεις το σταυρό σου και ελπίζεις ότι αυτοί που θα σε 'αναλάβουν' θα κάνουν...τη δουλειά τους".

Εγώ τι άλλο να πω, έχει εξαντληθεί το θέμα πιστεύω σε όλα τα forum. Και μη χειρότερα.

----------


## mrsaccess

Μπα, από όσο ξέρω στο εξωτερικό μόλις δουν απόδειξη από την Ελλάδα λένε «συγγνώμη αλλά δεν μπορούμε να κάνουμε τίποτα». Από οπουδήποτε αλλού δέχονται να στο επισκευάσουν/αλλάξουν, από την Ελλάδα όχι.

@fumantsu
Ο συγκεκριμένος υποστηρίζει πως η νομοθεσία δικαιολογεί αλλαγή με καινούργιο ακόμη και αν πρόκειται για (αποτυχημένο) service. Βέβαια αυτό θα το αποφασίσουν τα δικαστήρια ή ο συνήγορος του καταναλωτή.

----------


## cranky

Off Topic





> Η νέα είδηση κλειδώθηκε για κάποιο λόγο;


Ναί, για να μήν υπάρχουν δύο νήματα με το ίδιο θέμα.

----------


## Rebel Scum

Στην μήνυση της εταιρείας δεν συμφωνώ στο ελάχιστο...και ήδη έχει τα αντίθετα αποτελέσματα από αυτά που περίμεναν.

Αλλά στο κομμάτι από ποιον να ζητήσει τα λεφτά του πίσω θεωρώ πως εκεί πρέπει να στραφεί κατά του καταστήματος πρώτα....με το κατάστημα έγινε η συναλλαγή και κατά αυτού πρέπει πρώτα να στραφεί με όποιον ένδικο μέσο. 

Βέβαια να πράγματι το αγόρασε από τον public καληνύχτα....νταβατζήδες κανονικοί.

----------


## ipo

> Έχεις ένα δίκιο εδώ. Έχει γίνει μόδα και άποψη πλέον η "καταγγελία" στο ίντερνετ ( ο τριανταφυλλόπουλος ξεχάστηκε εδώ και καιρό ) . Ο καταναλωτής πολλές φορές ενώ έχει κάποιο έυλογο παράπονο καταγγέλει γενικώς στολιζοντας με επίθετα διαφόρους και χάνει και το δίκιο του. Είπα και πριν πως δεν υπάρχει πια μαγαζί από σούπερ μάρκετ μέχρι και το τελευταίο eshop που να μην έχει δεχθεί ιντερνετική καταγγελία πάνω κάτω στο ίδιο ύφος όλες αυτές. Πλέον εγώ προσωπικά όποτε βλέπω κάτι τέτιο δεν μπαίνω καν στον κόπο να το διαβάσω. Αλλά δεν φταίει ο καταναλωτής για αυτή τη νοοτροπία. Το καφενείο η Ελλάς δεν εμπνέει σε κανέναν εμπιστοσύνη και έτσι ο άλλος δεν εμπιστέυεται τις αρμόδιες αρχές και καταναλωτικές οργανώσεις αλλά νομίζει πως ο adslgr ή ο tromaktikos  κτλ θα του φτιάξουν τον Η/Υ και θα του πουλήσουν φθηνότερα ένα κιλό τυρί. Δυστυχώς φίλε εδώ έχουμε καταντήσει.


Αντιθέτως, όταν βλέπω κάποιον να διαμαρτύρεται δημοσίως για κακή αντιμετώπιση (ιδίως αν το κάνει με κόσμιο τρόπο), χαίρομαι που βλέπω ενεργούς πολίτες και ευσυνείδητους καταναλωτές. Η κακή ποιότητα υπηρεσίας που παρέχουν μερικές εταιρείες, βασίζεται στην έλλειψη οργάνωσης των καταναλωτών και στο "δε βαριέσαι" μερικών συντοπιτών μας. Αντί λοιπόν να κατηγορούμε όσους κάνουν κάποια ενέργεια που βοηθά όλους μας, ας τους θαυμάσουμε.

Προσωπικά έχω πολύ καλή γνώμη για τη Γενική Γραμματεία Καταναλωτή. Όσες φορές απευθύνθηκα σε αυτή έλαβα γρήγορη και αποτελεσματική βοήθεια. Δυστυχώς δεν έχω αντίστοιχα καλή εμπειρία από το Ινστιτούτο Καταναλωτή.

Επίσης, μέσω του συγκεκριμένου φόρουμ, αρκετός κόσμος έχει βρει το δίκιο του που χάθηκε όταν οι επιχειρηματίες άρχισαν τις δικαιολογίες και εκμεταλλεύτηκαν την αδύναμη θέση του πελάτη.

Αξίζουμε καλύτερες υπηρεσίες, μόνο αν το διεκδικούμε.

----------


## psyxakias

> Αντιθέτως, όταν βλέπω κάποιον να διαμαρτύρεται δημοσίως για κακή αντιμετώπιση (ιδίως αν το κάνει με κόσμιο τρόπο), χαίρομαι που βλέπω ενεργούς πολίτες και ευσυνείδητους καταναλωτές. Η κακή ποιότητα υπηρεσίας που παρέχουν μερικές εταιρείες, βασίζεται στην έλλειψη οργάνωσης των καταναλωτών και στο "δε βαριέσαι" μερικών συντοπιτών μας. Αντί λοιπόν να κατηγορούμε όσους κάνουν κάποια ενέργεια που βοηθά όλους μας, ας τους θαυμάσουμε.


Αυτό που λες ισχύει και θα πρέπει να καταγγέλλονται τα κακώς κείμενα, αφού πρώτα εξαντληθεί η φιλική προσέγγιση για επίλυση του προβλήματος με την πρέπουσα σοβαρότητα χωρίς να τους γνωστούς τσαμπουκάδες, "θα σας δείξω εγώ", με ύβρεις και χαρακτηρισμούς... χάνοντας κάθε δίκιο.

----------


## ares

> Στην μήνυση της εταιρείας δεν συμφωνώ στο ελάχιστο...και ήδη έχει τα αντίθετα αποτελέσματα από αυτά που περίμεναν.
> 
> *Αλλά στο κομμάτι από ποιον να ζητήσει τα λεφτά του πίσω θεωρώ πως εκεί πρέπει να στραφεί κατά του καταστήματος πρώτα....με το κατάστημα έγινε η συναλλαγή και κατά αυτού πρέπει πρώτα να στραφεί με όποιον ένδικο μέσο.* 
> 
> Βέβαια να πράγματι το αγόρασε από τον public καληνύχτα....νταβατζήδες κανονικοί.


Γενικη Γραμματεία καταναλωτή

Νόμος 3043/2002 
Άρθρο 559
Παροχή εγγύησης
"_Αν ο πωλητής ή τρίτος έχει παράσχει εγγύηση για το πράγμα που πουλήθηκε, ο αγοραστής έχει, έναντι εκείνου που εγγυήθηκε τα δικαιώματα που απορρέουν από τη δήλωση της εγγύησης._"

Πολύ σωστά ο αγοραστής ζήτησε την επιδιόρθωση και μετά αντικατάσταση από τον εγγυητή.  Μας λέει κάποιος, όχι εμείς, οι άλλοι, σκύβουμε το κεφάλι και τρέχουμε από τον Άννα στον Καϊάφα  γιατί δε γνωρίζουμε τα δικαιώματά μας. Αν η εγγύηση ή ο νόμος προβλέπουν αντικατάσταση, μπορείς να την απαιτήσεις από τον εγγυητή. 

'Όσο για αυτά που έγραψε ο υπεύθυνος πάνω στην καταγγελία, πως δηλαδή... αρνείται να την διαβάσει κλπ, αυτά έιναι πραγματικά αστεία. Τι είδους εγγυητής είναι αν αρνείται να ενημερωθεί για τα παράπονα κάποιου σχετικά με το αν διορθώθηκε ή όχι μια βλάβη προϊόντος, την καλή λειτουργία του οποίου έχει εγγυηθεί;

----------


## bored01

> Μπα, από όσο ξέρω στο εξωτερικό μόλις δουν απόδειξη από την Ελλάδα λένε «συγγνώμη αλλά δεν μπορούμε να κάνουμε τίποτα». Από οπουδήποτε αλλού δέχονται να στο επισκευάσουν/αλλάξουν, από την Ελλάδα όχι.


Αυτό που λες δεν ισχύει σε καμία περίπτωση. Η εγγύηση και το service είναι διεθνή για όλα τα προιόντα (εκτός του iPhone αλλά και αυτό νομίζω άλλαξε) και σε εξυπηρετούν κανονικά. Μου έχουν αλλάξει iPod πριν χρόνια για χαλασμένη μπατατία και μου έχουν επιδιορθώσει χαλασμένη υποδοχή φορτιστή σε macbook χωρίς χρέωση (ενώ ργώ την είχα σπάσει). Όλα αυτά στο Apple Store της Νέας Υόρκης. Το ίδιο ισχύει σε όλες τις χώρες που διαθέτει καταστήματα η Αpple, φοβερή εξυπηρέτηση. Αντίθετα στις χώρες που λειτουργεί μέσω αντιπροσώπου και εξουσιοδοτημένων κατστημάτων για service το επίπεδο είναι μέτριο. 
Προσωπικά όταν είχα πάει για service υπολογιστή φίλου στη document (ένα εκ των 3 εξουσιοδοτημένων service στην Αθήνα) είχα μείνει πολύ ευχαριστημένος, τα παιδιά ήταν πλήρως καταρτισμένα και ευγενέστατα. Αντίθετα ξέρω άτομο που έχει ταλαιπωρηθεί πολύ απο τη Rainbow (τώρα για την infoquest δεν ξέρω). Για systemgraph δεν έχω ακούσει κάτι αλλά σε σχετικά sites είχα διαβάσει θετικά σχόλια. Είναι τι θα σου κάτσει...

----------


## fumantsu

> Γενικη Γραμματεία καταναλωτή
> 
> Νόμος 3043/2002 
> Άρθρο 559
> Παροχή εγγύησης
> "_Αν ο πωλητής ή τρίτος έχει παράσχει εγγύηση για το πράγμα που πουλήθηκε, ο αγοραστής έχει, έναντι εκείνου που εγγυήθηκε τα δικαιώματα που απορρέουν από τη δήλωση της εγγύησης._"
> 
> Πολύ σωστά ο αγοραστής ζήτησε την επιδιόρθωση και μετά αντικατάσταση από τον εγγυητή.  Μας λέει κάποιος, όχι εμείς, οι άλλοι, σκύβουμε το κεφάλι και τρέχουμε από τον Άννα στον Καϊάφα  γιατί δε γνωρίζουμε τα δικαιώματά μας. Αν η εγγύηση ή ο νόμος προβλέπουν αντικατάσταση, μπορείς να την απαιτήσεις από τον εγγυητή. 
> 
> 'Όσο για αυτά που έγραψε ο υπεύθυνος πάνω στην καταγγελία, πως δηλαδή... αρνείται να την διαβάσει κλπ, αυτά έιναι πραγματικά αστεία. Τι είδους εγγυητής είναι αν αρνείται να ενημερωθεί για τα παράπονα κάποιου σχετικά με το αν διορθώθηκε ή όχι μια βλάβη προϊόντος, την καλή λειτουργία του οποίου έχει εγγυηθεί;


Αυτο λεω. Ο νομος λεει ο πωλητης (Public στην συγκεκριμενη περιπτωση) ή ο εγγυητης (επισημη αντιπροσωπεια της Apple infoquest ή οπως λεγετε). Οχι το καθε service που αναλαμβανει. Απλα βλεπω οτι πανω στην φουρια μας παμε και ζηταμε το οτιδηποτε απο τον οποιοδηποτε και μαλιστα με ασχημο τροπο πολλες φορες. Εγω προσωπικα οποτε ειχα καποιο θεμα απευθυνομουν στο καταστημα και εφοσον δεν με εξυπηρετουσαν πηγαινα στην αντιπροσωπεια, κοινως εκει που εχουν αποθηκη με καινουρια μηχανηματα, δεν πηγαινα στο λαχειοπωλη της γειτονιας. Θεωρω παντως οτι ειναι μια ενδιαφερουσα υποθεση καθως θα δημιουργει δεδικασμενο για μελλοντικες υποθεσεις.....

----------


## Xouzouris

Κανεις λαθος. Ο νομος λεει οτι ο αγοραστης εχει "εναντι εκεινου που εγγυηθηκε τα δικαιωματα που περιγραφονται στην δηλωση της εγγυησης ή στην σχετικη διαφημιση αυτης", και μαλιστα πλεον των δικαιωματων που απορρεουν απο τον νομο (ο οποιος εξυπακουεται οτι υπερισχυει της οποιας ιδιωτικης συμφωνιας οπως ειναι η εγγυηση).

Εν προκειμενω, αυτος που εγγυαται ειναι η Apple, η οποια εχει εξουσιοδοτησει να ενεργουν αντ'αυτης στην Ελλαδα καποιες εταιρειες μεταξυ των οποιων ειναι η Systemgraph.  

Αυτο επιβεβαιωνεται απο την ιδια την Apple, αφου εαν πας στην σελιδα της και ζητησεις τεχνικη υποστηριξη για ενα προϊον, σου ζητα την χωρα και το Serial number του προϊοντος και, αφου τα δωσεις (το δοκιμασα μολις) σου δινει την επιλογη ειτε να τηλεφωνησεις σε ενα 00800 ειτε να απευθυνθεις σε εναν authorized service provider (και φυσικα η Systemgraph ειναι αναμεσα τους). 

Δεν λεει πουθενα "πηγαινετε στο μαγαζι που αγορασατε". 

Επιπλεον, το σερβις σαφως και εχει την υποχρεωση να αλλαξει το μηχανημα εφ'οσον αυτο ειναι ελαττωματικο, οπως αλλαζει τα επιμερους εξαρτηματα εφ'οσον αυτα δυσλειτουργουν. Στην τελικη, ακομη και εαν δεν εχουν μηχανημα να δωσουν, οφειλουν να μεσολαβησουν ωστε αυτο να ερθει απο την αντιπροσωπεια και να εξυπηρετηθει ο πελατης. 

Ετσι κι αλλιως ειτε το ελαττωματικο μηχανημα αλλαχτει απο τον Authorized reseller ειτε απο τον Authorized service provider, το χρεωνεται τελικα το ιδιο προσωπο, δηλαδη η Apple.

Δεν ζηταει οποτε ο ανθρωπος "το οτιδηποτε απο τον οποιοδηποτε" εν προκειμενω (αν και αντιλαμβανομαι τι λες, εχω διαβασει κι εγω διαφορα περιεργα κατα καιρους, πολλα εξ'αυτων εδω μεσα), ζητα τα αυτονοητα απο αυτον που υποχρεουται να του τα παρασχει.

----------


## andreasp

> Εγω ενα ξερω αν τολμαγανε ας τα κανανε ολα αυτα οι κ.κ. της Apple και του καθε σερβις στην αλλη ακρη του Ατλαντικου εκει που ο καταναλωτης εχει απιστευτα -εξωφρενικα πολλες φορες- δικαιωματα! 
> Εδω ειμαστε ακομα μπανανια!!
> Σου χαλαει 2η φορα το μηχανημα σου και σου κανουν και μήνυση αντι να στο αντικαταστησουν επιτοπου!!
> 
> Τι να λεμε τωρα... δεν θα ηθελα να ειμαι στη θεση του συγκεκριμενου καταναλωτη αλλα να ξερει οτι εχει την συμπαρασταση ολων μας!


χαχαχαχαχα
Χτες μίλαγα με μία φίλη στη Βαλτιμόρη.
Αγόρασε καινούργιο laptop, και τις έκανε κάτι κουλά το antivirus.
Της είπα να συνδεθώ με teamviewer να το κοιτάξω, και δεν ενδιαφέρθηκε καν!
Πηγαίνοντας για το σουπερ μαρκετ, το έδωσε πίσω στο κατάστημα που το αγόρασε, και πήρε άλλο μέσα σε 3 λεπτά, χωρίς να πεί καν τον λόγο που το δίνει πίσω. Απλά ότι έχει πρόβλημα, έτσι ώστε να μην το ξαναπουλήσουν σε άλλον, φαντάζομαι... πριν ελεγχθεί!

----------


## Aias

επειδη δεν εχω διαβασει τα ποστ νομιζω οτι με αυτη την κινηση της εταιριας απεναντι στον πελατη ειναι σαν να του εκατσε το joker επειδη με σωστο δικηγορο και χρονο θα τους το φερει μπουμερανγκ και θα τους παρει τα σοβρακα (κυριολεκτικα ομως)

----------


## hemlock

> επειδη δεν εχω διαβασει τα ποστ νομιζω οτι με αυτη την κινηση της εταιριας απεναντι στον πελατη ειναι σαν να του εκατσε το joker επειδη με σωστο δικηγορο και χρονο θα τους το φερει μπουμερανγκ.


Που να δεις τι μπορει να κανουν οι δικηγοροι για την συκοφαντικη δυσφημιση.... :Whistle: 
Παντως κατι μου λεει οτι θα λυθει εξωδικαστικα το θεμα... :Wink:

----------


## pts

Το θέμα της υποβολής μήνυσης είναι αρκετά σοβαρό και αφορά όλους μας καθώς μια ενδεχόμενη δικαίωση της εν λόγω εταιρίας από κάποιο δικαστήριο μπορεί να παρασύρει και άλλες εταιρίες σε αντίστοιχες ενέργειες σε μια αγορά που έχει καταφέρει μέσω της δημοσιοποίησης να περιορίσει σε ένα σημαντικό βαθμό τις αυθαιρεσίες εις βάρος των καταναλωτών.

Κατά την προσωπική μου άποψη ο καθένας μας μπορεί να βρεθεί στην θέση του ανθρώπου αυτού για αυτό και οφείλουμε να τον υποστηρίξουμε όσο μπορούμε εντός των νόμιμων πλαισίων. Διαφορετικά θα αρχίσουμε σε λίγο να βλέπουμε καταστάσεις άρνησης δημοσιοποίησης γεγονότων από forums και στην αγορά πληροφορικής.

----------


## alxioa

> Απαράδεκτοι...


ντροπη τους..!!!απορω με το θρασος τους..1!!

----------


## hemlock

> Το θέμα της υποβολής μήνυσης είναι αρκετά σοβαρό και αφορά όλους μας καθώς μια ενδεχόμενη δικαίωση της εν λόγω εταιρίας από κάποιο δικαστήριο μπορεί να παρασύρει και άλλες εταιρίες σε αντίστοιχες ενέργειες σε μια αγορά που έχει καταφέρει μέσω της δημοσιοποίησης να περιορίσει σε ένα σημαντικό βαθμό τις αυθαιρεσίες εις βάρος των καταναλωτών.
> 
> Κατά την προσωπική μου άποψη ο καθένας μας μπορεί να βρεθεί στην θέση του ανθρώπου αυτού για αυτό και οφείλουμε να τον υποστηρίξουμε όσο μπορούμε εντός των νόμιμων πλαισίων. Διαφορετικά θα αρχίσουμε σε λίγο να βλέπουμε καταστάσεις άρνησης δημοσιοποίησης γεγονότων από forums και στην αγορά πληροφορικής.


Ξερεις οι κανονες του service ειναι πολλλλλλυ συγκεκριμενοι....Το να μην αρεσει σε καποιους η επισκευη ειναι αλλου παπα ευαγγελιο (οπως του συγκεκριμενου ανθρωπου)... Κατι μου λεει οτι ποιο πολυ τον ενοχλησε η κοροιδια που εφυγε απο τα χερια του Service σαν επισκευασμενο ενω στην πραγματικοτητα δεν ηταν και οχι η συμπεριφορα-μηνυση... :Wink:

----------


## Nrod

Μου προκαλεί πάντως μεγάλη εντύπωση πως η συγκεκριμένη εταιρία που ασχολείται με την τεχνολογία/υπολογιστές/internet δεν ήξερε ότι τέτοιου είδους αγωγές γυρίζουν σχεδόν πάντα μπούμερανγκ. Δεν έχουν ακουστά το Streisand effect;

Πάντως οι εξελίξεις είναι καλές για τον πελάτη. O Συνήγορος του Καταναλωτή καλεί τα μέρη για εξώδικη επίλυση.

http://elawyer.blogspot.com/2011/01/o.html

----------


## iasonakos

Εγώ πάντως όταν είχα ένα Xperia X1 με χαλασμένη οθόνη, το πήγα σε κατάστημα Wind (ΧΩΡΙΣ να το έχω πάρει από εκεί), το λάβανε (ΧΩΡΙΣ απόδειξη) και μου το αντικαταστήσανε με καινούριο (ΜΕ εγγύηση!)!!
Φυσικά πέρασε ένας μήνας μιας και το στείλανε στην αντιπροσωπεία..
Υπεύθυνη για την επισκευή/αντικατάσταση είναι η εκάστοτε εταιρία-αντιπρόσωπος. Όχι ο τελικός πωλητής...
Η sys*+^%&ph 'άνοιξε' την οθόνη, δεν κατάφερε να την επισκευάσει, άρα πρέπει να αλλαχθεί. Το λάθος ήταν ΔΙΚΟ της, όχι του πελάτη!
Ο εξουσιοδοτημένος επισκευαστής της apple δεν κατάφερε να επισκευάσει την οθόνη. Το public τί σχέση έχει????
Μήπως θα πρέπει να δίνουμε πολλές ευκαιρίες στους επισκευαστές?? Πώς θα το κάνουμε? Προσπάθεια 1η: Α δεν τα κατάφερες αγαπητή sy$%$^ph. Δεν πειράζει! Πάρε άλλη μια ευκαιρία! προσπάθεια 2η: Δωσ' της άλλη μια ευκαιρίαααα (σαν το ανέκδοτο) στην 3η καίγεσαι???
Και τότε απλά καταλήγεις με ένα μηχάνημα που έχει βάλει κατσαβίδια μέσα ο καθένας!
Με τον κατάλληλο δικηγόρο και τα σωστά επιχειρήματα η sy$%^ph θα πληρώσει!!! Πολλά!!!

----------


## TheCondor

> Με τον κατάλληλο δικηγόρο και τα σωστά επιχειρήματα η sy$%^ph θα πληρώσει!!! Πολλά!!!


Ναι θα πληρωσει. Στανταρ  :Laughing:  :Laughing:  :Laughing:  :Laughing:   :Laughing:  :Laughing:  :Laughing:  :Laughing:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:

----------


## Rebel Scum

> Γενικη Γραμματεία καταναλωτή
> 
> Νόμος 3043/2002 
> Άρθρο 559
> Παροχή εγγύησης
> "_Αν ο πωλητής ή τρίτος έχει παράσχει εγγύηση για το πράγμα που πουλήθηκε, ο αγοραστής έχει, έναντι εκείνου που εγγυήθηκε τα δικαιώματα που απορρέουν από τη δήλωση της εγγύησης._"
> 
> Πολύ σωστά ο αγοραστής ζήτησε την επιδιόρθωση και μετά αντικατάσταση από τον εγγυητή.  Μας λέει κάποιος, όχι εμείς, οι άλλοι, σκύβουμε το κεφάλι και τρέχουμε από τον Άννα στον Καϊάφα  γιατί δε γνωρίζουμε τα δικαιώματά μας. Αν η εγγύηση ή ο νόμος προβλέπουν αντικατάσταση, μπορείς να την απαιτήσεις από τον εγγυητή. 
> 
> 'Όσο για αυτά που έγραψε ο υπεύθυνος πάνω στην καταγγελία, πως δηλαδή... αρνείται να την διαβάσει κλπ, αυτά έιναι πραγματικά αστεία. Τι είδους εγγυητής είναι αν αρνείται να ενημερωθεί για τα παράπονα κάποιου σχετικά με το αν διορθώθηκε ή όχι μια βλάβη προϊόντος, την καλή λειτουργία του οποίου έχει εγγυηθεί;


Δεν γνωρίζω τον νόμο οπότε αν αυτό ισχύει νομικά σωστά έπραξε ο άνθρωπος.

Η γνώμη μου βασίστηκε στην εμπειρία μου από τον εξωτερικό όπου ο πωλητής (το κατάστημα) αναλαμβάνει την ευθύνη της αλλαγής του ελαττωματικού προϊόντος.

----------


## 29gk

Νομιζω πως οι περισσοτεροι κανουν ενα μεγαλο σφαλμα.

- Ο καταναλωτης προστατευεται απο τον νομο ρητα ?
ΝΑΙ προστατευεται

- Η εταιρεια ( καταστημα λιανικης / υποστηριξη και service ) εχει επισης καθορισμενες υποχρεωσεις ?
ΝΑΙ εχει ρητες και δια νομου υποχρεωσεις

- Η εταιρεια ( καταστημα λιανικης / υποστηριξη και service ) εχει επισης συγκεκριμενα δικαιωματα ?
ΝΑΙ εχει συγκεκριμενα δικαιωματα, οπως πχ την επισκευη και επιδιορθωση εντος ευλογου διαστηματος κατι που αποτελουν νομιζω οι 2 ημερες ή και η 1 εβδομαδα.

- Ο καταναλωτης συναινει κατα την στιγμη της αγορας με τους ορους πωλησης, αλλα και το σημαντικοτερο εγγυησης ?
ΝΑΙ, σιγουρα συναινει.

- Ο ορος "εγγυηση", σημαινει και καλυπτει μια και μοναδικη επισκευη ή οσες χρειαστουν ?
Οσες χρειαστουν, εντος των χρονικων πλαισιων της εγγυησης, εκτος κι αν *ευλογα* το μηχανημα μπορει να θεωρηθει αχρηστο λογω της συγκεκριμενης βλαβης.

Αυτα ειναι τα βασικα.
Ο καταναλωτης λοιπον αγορασε, πληρωσε δηλαδη το προιον που πηρε σπιτι του, το προιον επαθε βλαβη κατι που ειναι απολυτα φυσιολογικο και πιθανο μεσα σε μικρο βεβαια χρονικο διαστημα, πηγε στην εταιρεια υποστηριξης ακολουθωντας την διαδικασια που προβλεπει η μαμα εταιρεια, η υποστηριξη επιδιορθωσε την βλαβη, η ιδια βλαβη ή *διαφορετικη* ( λιγο προσοχη σε αυτο το ενδεχομενο ) ξαναπροεκυψε, ο καταναλωτης επεστρεψε στην εταιρεια υποστηριξης και εκει απαιτησε την *αλλαγη ολοκληρου του μηχανηματος με ενα καινουργιο* παρολο που *το service δεν αρνειται* την επισκευη εκ νεου και παρολο που θα μπορουσε να κανει χρηση του δικαιωματος αλλαγης με καποιο αλλο επισης μεταχειρισμενο, αλλα σε αριστη κατασταση !!

Κι εδω αρχιζουν τα περιεργα.

Ο νομος λεει "επισκευη ή αντικατασταση με ιδιας αξιας ή και μεγαλυτερης". Η εταιρεια δεχεται τον νομο και τις υποχρεωσεις της ( οπως περιγραφει και η ιδια η εταιρεια αλλα και ο κατοχος του μηχανηματος )  ομως ο καταναλωτης επιλεγει να τον "προσπερασει" και να παει κατευθειαν στην αλλη διαταξη - νομο, που καλυπτει την περιπτωση μη επισκευης και να απαιτησει την πληρη αντικατασταση και μαλιστα με καινουργιο !!  

Ο καταναλωτης εχει παει *προετοιμασμενος* να μην δεχτει τιποτε αλλο απο αντικατασταση και μαλιστα κανει και σαματα την ωρα που η εταιρεια εξακολουθει να μην αρνειται των υποχρεωσεων της αλλα δεν δεχεται και τις επιπλεον που θεωρει πως ζητα ο πελατης.

Ο καταναλωτης προσφευγει στην διαιτησια, στις αρμοδιες δηλαδη δημοσιες αρχες, οι οποιες ακομα δεν εχουν απαντησει, δεν εχουν κανει κριση της περιπτωσης αλλα ουτε και ερμηνεια του νομου. ΑΚΟΜΑ δηλαδη ομως λοιδωρουνται για την αργοπορια τους.

Ο καταναλωτης προχωρα στην αποστολη εξωδικου προς την εταιρεια υποστηριξης και μονον, οχι δηλαδη και στο καταστημα αγορας, απαιτωντας οσα θεωρει ( εδω ισχυει το "θεωρει" καθως ειπαμε πως δεν υπαρχει ακομη επισημη ερμηνεια του νομου ).

Ο καταναλωτης πριν λαβει την οποιαδηποτε απαντηση, ειτε απο την εταιρεια υποστηριξης , ειτε απο τις δημοσιες αρχες εκτος οπως αναφερει απο προφορικες διαβεβαιωσεις περι του δικαιου του αιτηματος του, αναρτα την περιπτωση του, σε δημοσια θεα και  με χαρακτηρισμους σε μεσο το οποιο επηρεαζει 100% την δραστηριοτητα της εταιρειας υποστηριξης ( blog, forum αναφορα σε εταιρεια υπολογιστων, οι χρηστες που διαβαζουν εχουν οπωσδηποτε υπολογιστη και ειναι μαλλον χρηστες της συγκεκριμενης πλατφορμας ) 

Η εταιρεια υποστηριξης απαντα, δεν διαψευδει το συμβαν γενικοτερα, ομως τονιζει πως ο καταναλωτης δεν δεχτηκε επισκευη αλλα απαιτησε αντικατασταση και δηλωσε προσβεβλημενη απο τους τους προφορικους και γραπτους χαρακτηρισμους του και επιφυλαχθηκε των νομιμων δικαιωματων της.

Η εταιρεια, κανει αγωγη και οχι μηνυση, μεσα στα πλαισια των νομιμων δικαιωματων της, για συκοφαντικη δυσφημιση εναντι του καταναλωτη, με βαση τους χαρακτηρισμους του οι οποιοι ξεφευγουν κατα την ιδια απο τα πλαισια της *διαμαρτυριας*. Ο ιδιος ο καταναλωτης παραδεχεται πως η αγωγη αναφερεται σαφως σε αναρτηση σε blog και μηνυματα σε φορουμ τα οποια και σχολιαζουν την εταιρεια υποστηριξης.

Το σφαλμα λοιπον που γινεται, βρισκεται *στον λογο της αγωγης.*

----------


## hadderakk

τεχνικα παντως, το προβλημα υπαρχει καιρο και η Apple σφυριζει κλεφτικα...
http://gizmodo.com/5459384/the-fault...nal-memo-apple

παντως τετοια αυτοκτονικη διαθεση απο εταιρεια, ειχα καιρο να δω...

Περα απο τον τραγελαφο της υποθεσης, οσοι παρακολουθουν τον χωρο απο εποχης RC, θα μπορεσουν να δουν πολλες ομοιοτητες με το πολυπαθο αυτο "παρελθον": ενας επισημος διανομεας (distributor) με ενα χαλαρο δικτυο ανεξαρτητων μεταπωλητων, μερικοι εκ των οποιων εχουν και δυνατοτητα service (με ελευθερο ομως τιμολογιο).
Εντος των τοιχων, η μονη διαφορα με τις μερες του oυρανιου τοξου ειναι η υπαρξη εκτενους δικτου retailers, για αυξηση αναγνωρισιμοτητας/πωλησεων και που κατα τα φαινομενα (Public) δεν εχει γινει σωστα. 

Δεν αλλαξε τιποτα ουσιαστικο, εκτος απο γραφεια/ταμπελες/ιδιοκτητες και ελαχιστα νεα προσωπα για προσωπικο.
Ακομη και το συγκεκριμενο θεμα, που απτεται της εγγυησης προϊοντων, ειναι μια παλια πληγη και παραμενει ομιχλωδες μεταξυ των ελληνικων apple resellers. 

Ας μη γελιομαστε ομως, μερικες μικρες εταιρειες δεν μπορουν να υποκαταστησουν μια επισημη αντιπροσωπεια, με την οποια ο καθε πελατης θα εχει σαφεστερη σχεση - πολλω δε μαλλον οταν οι εταιρειες αυτες δεν υποκεινται σε κανενα ελεγχο και η μητρικη εταιρεια αγνοει μια ολοκληρη γεωγραφικη περιοχη (Ελλαδα-Κυπρο)... 

Αποτελεσμα: ο πελατης εκραξε την "εταιρεια", αλλα παραμενει με ενα χαλασμενο υπολογιστη και μια Δαμοκλειο σπαθη 200k €...

ενω ο εταιρικος εφιαλτης συνεχιζεται...
http://www.tuaw.com/2011/01/03/apple...lshare_twitter
http://www.macnn.com/articles/11/01/...lity.backlash/
http://www.macnews.de/news/68313/app...rklagt-kunden/
http://gospodarka.gazeta.pl/gospodar..._na_forum.html

----------


## Banditgr

> Ο καταναλωτης εχει παει *προετοιμασμενος* να μην δεχτει τιποτε αλλο απο αντικατασταση και μαλιστα κανει και σαματα την ωρα που η εταιρεια εξακολουθει να μην αρνειται των υποχρεωσεων της αλλα δεν δεχεται και τις επιπλεον που θεωρει πως ζητα ο πελατης.


Εδώ είναι το όλο ζουμί της υπόθεσης. Χωρίς να γνωρίζουμε τι ακριβώς συνέβη εκείνη τη στιγμή μόνο υποθέσεις μπορούμε να κάνουμε από τα συμφραζόμενα των 2 πλευρών. Η εταιρεία θα έπρεπε να εξηγήσει στον καταναλωτή τι προβλέπεται για τις περιπτώσεις αντικατάστασης από πλευράς Apple και κατά πόσο η περίπτωση του καταναλωτή καλύπτεται ή δεν καλύπτεται από αυτό το policy. Από εκεί και πέρα θα έπρεπε να του εξηγήσει γιατί δεν διορθώθηκε η βλάβη (εφόσον φυσικά ισχύει κάτι τέτοιο) και να του αναφέρει τι μπορεί να κάνει για να λυθεί το πρόβλημα. Εφόσον δεν μπορούσαν να του αντικαταστήσουν το προϊόν σύμφωνα με την ισχύουσα νομοθεσία, ναι θα έπρεπε ο άνθρωπος να ζητήσει αντικατάσταση (αν αυτό ήθελε διακαώς) από το Public. Έλα όμως που αναφέρει ότι το Public τον παρέπεμπε στα εξουσιοδοτημένα service (προφανώς λόγω του προβλήματος και λόγω του γεγονότος ότι οι άνθρωποι εκεί είναι resellers και ΔΕΝ προσφέρουν υποστήριξη γιατί απλά τις εγγυήσεις της παρέχει η Apple και αυτοί ΔΕΝ είναι εξουσιοδοτημένο service Apple). Θα του αντικαθιστούσε άραγε το Public το προϊόν αν ξαναπήγαινε εκεί και ζητούσε κάτι τέτοιο ? Δεν θα το μάθουμε ποτέ.


Από εκεί και πέρα το να δημοσιοποιήσει την ιστορία του οπουδήποτε, χωρίς φυσικά να προσβάλει (που προσωπικά δεν πιστεύω ότι το έκανε, τουλάχιστον σε βαθμό ικανό για να του γίνει η αγωγή που του έγινε, αλλά αυτό θα το κρίνει το δικαστήριο στην τελική) δεν νομίζω ότι είναι κάτι καινούργιο ή πρωτότυπο. Αν ήταν να γίνονται αγωγές κάθε φορά σε απογοητευμένους καταναλωτές που δεν έχουν εξυπηρετηθεί σωστά (ή και καθόλου) δεν θα κάναμε άλλη δουλειά.

Εν κατακλείδι, εγώ βλέπω...ταλαιπωρία και μάλιστα ταλαιπωρία χωρίς αποτέλεσμα. Έχω...κουραστεί και μόνο που διάβασα την υπόθεση, πόσο μάλλον ο άνθρωπος που πλήρωσε ένα κάρο λεφτά και μηχάνημα ακόμα δεν έχει. Θα υπήρχε άραγε η ίδια αντιμετώπιση αν το μηχάνημα/οθόνη κτλ το είχε αγοράσει από κάποιο Apple Store εδώ (αν φυσικά υπήρχε τέτοιο πράγμα στην Ελλάδα) ? Πάλι είναι ένα καλό ερώτημα στο οποίο απάντηση δεν μπορεί να υπάρξει, μόνο υποθέσεις με βάση του τι γίνεται συνήθως στο εξωτερικό, σε παρόμοιες περιπτώσεις. Πέραν αυτού όμως, το μόνο σίγουρο είναι ότι η Systemgr*** τράβηξε αρκετά το σκοινί και η στάση της αυτή δημιουργεί εύλογα ερωτηματικά, στο που δηλαδή αποσκοπεί, διότι αν αποσκοπεί στην αποκατάσταση της "φήμης" της, τότε τσάμπα κόπος. Αυτή έχει ήδη πληγεί ανεπανόρθωτα. Όταν ο πελάτης γίνεται ping pong μεταξύ μεταπωλητών, αντιπροσωπειών και service για να μπορέσει να κάνει τη δουλειά του, προσπαθείς να τον βοηθήσεις όσο οργισμένος και να είναι (που έχει το δικαίωμα να είναι). Απλή λογική.

----------


## 29gk

> Πέραν αυτού όμως, το μόνο σίγουρο είναι ότι η Systemgr*** τράβηξε αρκετά το σκοινί και η στάση της αυτή δημιουργεί εύλογα ερωτηματικά, στο που δηλαδή αποσκοπεί, διότι αν αποσκοπεί στην αποκατάσταση της "φήμης" της, τότε τσάμπα κόπος. Αυτή έχει ήδη πληγεί ανεπανόρθωτα. Όταν ο πελάτης γίνεται ping pong μεταξύ μεταπωλητών, αντιπροσωπειών και service για να μπορέσει να κάνει τη δουλειά του, προσπαθείς να τον βοηθήσεις όσο οργισμένος και να είναι (που έχει το δικαίωμα να είναι). Απλή λογική.


Εχουμε μια εξηγηση, πιθανολογωντας παντοτε, για την σταση της εταιρειας, απο την στιγμη που η αγωγη ακολουθησε τον σαματα, τα διαφορα προφορικα σχολια και χαρακτηρισμους εκατερωθεν ισως, το εξωδικο που εστειλε ο πελατης  και την αναρτηση σε blog αλλα και τα επαναλαμβανομενα σχολια σε forum τα οποια και δειχνει να παρακολουθει η εταιρεια καθως αναρτα και η ιδια απαντηση στο ιδιο ακριβως forum και θεμα. 
Το εξωδικο. Οχι την απλη διαμαρτυρια, οχι μονον τις καταγγελιες, αλλα την γραπτη απαιτηση.

Επισης, κανεις εκτος ελαχιστων, δεν εχει ασχοληθει ιδιαιτερα με το παρακατω, που αναρτα και σημειωνει ο ιδιος ο πελατης αμεσως μετα την απαντηση της εταιρειας και μεσα στην δικη του ανταπαντηση.




> Τέλος, με την ευκαιρία του μηνύματος αυτού, αναφέρω χωρίς να  υπαινίσσομαι ο,τιδήποτε περί των εταιρειών, ότι δέχτηκα ΑΠΕΙΛΗΤΙΚΑ και  ΧΥΔΑΙΑ μηνύματα μέσω ανώνυμης email διεύθυνσης (που έχουν αναφορές σε  προσωπικά δεδομένα μου αποθηκευμένα στον ελαττωματικό η/υ), το static IP  της οποίας ανώνυμης διεύθυνσης ωστόσο έχει καταγραφεί και υπάρχει στη  μηνυτήρια αναφορά μου που κατατέθεσα στη Δίωξη Ηλεκτρονικού Εγκλήματος  την περασμένη βδομάδα και έχει πάρει το δρόμο για τον εισαγγελέα, όπως  έχουν πάρει το δρόμο τους και οι αξιώσεις μου επί των δικαιωμάτων μου  που απορρέουν από το νόμο για την υπόθεση που σχολιάζουμε εδώ.


Απο οτι βλεπω, χωρις φυσικα να εχω ολη την εικονα αλλα και χωρις να σχολουμαι με το αν εκανε καλα ή οχι η συγκεκριμενη εταιρεια απο εμπορικη σκοπια, τα πραγματα ειναι περισσοτερο βαθυτερα και υπαρχουν ισως και κρυφες πτυχες. 

Απο ποιον ομως ?  :Thinking:

----------


## atj++

> Ο καταναλωτης εχει παει *προετοιμασμενος* να μην δεχτει τιποτε αλλο απο αντικατασταση [/B]


Σύμφωνα με το άρθρο στην main του το "επισκεύασαν" μια φορά

----------


## 29gk

> Σύμφωνα με το άρθρο στην main του το "επισκεύασαν" μια φορά


Δηλαδη μια επισκευη συνιστα λογο αντικαταστασης ? Εαν χαλασει η καρτα δικτυου του pc που αγορασες, επισκευαστει ή αλλαχτει, και την επομενη μερα τα "παιξει" το cdrom, θα πρεπει να αλλαχτει ολοκληρο το μηχανημα για σενα ?

Χοντροκομμενο το παραδειγμα, αλλα οι 2 επισκευες ακομα και αν προκειται για το ιδιο υποσυστημα και οι 2 ημερες ή και η 1 εβδομαδα χρονος επισκευης, δεν νομιζω οτι μπορουν να θεωρηθουν τραγικα πολλες.

----------


## Seitman

Σε καινούργιο "μηχάνημα" δύο επισκευές στο ίδιο υποσύστημα είναι πολλές. Και μάλιστα σε ένα "αλμυρό" μηχάνημα.

----------


## iasonakos

Την οθόνη την επισκεύασαν μια φορά ανεπιτυχώς. Αφού δεν μπορεί να την επισκευάσει το επίσημο service και ενώ είναι εντός εγγύησης, τότε υποχρεωτικά η εξουσιοδοτημένη εταιρία πρέπει να προβεί σε αντικατάσταση.
Ο άνθρωπος κινήθηκε σωστά. Πρώτα στο εξουσιοδοτημένο service και μετά, αφότου ΔΕΝ μπόρεσε ο εξουσιοδοτημένος εκπρόσωπος της apple να επισκευάσει την οθόνη, ο πελάτης ζήτησε αντικατάσταση!
Δηλαδή το public, και το κάθε public, θα αλλάζει τα χαλασμένα με καινούρια προϊόντα στα οποία έχει γίνει προσπάθεια επισκευής?

----------


## geo71

Ας ανακατέψουμε λίγο την τράπουλα και ας βάλουμε στο παιχνίδι και το σημείο πώλησης (Pubblic), που έχει και αυτό το δικό του μερίδιο ευθύνης για το θέμα. 

Υπεύθυνος εγγύησης είναι ο τελικός πωλητής (όπως αναφέρω και σε άλλο ποστ για iphone) http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showpost...0&postcount=19 




> * Το άρθρο 537 (ευθύνη για ελλείψεις) αναφέρει "Ο πωλητής ευθύνεται ανεξάρτητα από υπαιτιότητά του αν το πράγμα, κατά τον χρόνο που ο κίνδυνος μεταβαίνει στον αγοραστή, έχει πραγματικά ελαττώματα ή στερείται τις συνομολογημένες ιδιότητες (...)"
> 
> * Το άρθρο 537 (ευθύνη για ελλείψεις) αναφέρει "Ο πωλητής ευθύνεται ανεξάρτητα από υπαιτιότητά του αν το πράγμα, κατά τον χρόνο που ο κίνδυνος μεταβαίνει στον αγοραστή, έχει πραγματικά ελαττώματα ή στερείται τις συνομολογημένες ιδιότητες (...)"
> 
> * Το άρθρο 540 (Δικαιώματα του αγοραστή) αναφέρει "Στις περιπτώσεις ευθύνης του πωλητή για πραγματικό ελάττωμα ή για έλλειψη συνομολογημένης ιδιότητας ο αγοραστής δικαιούται κατ'επιλογήν του: 1. να απαιτήσει, χωρίς επιβάρυνσή του, την διόρθωση ή αντικατάσταση του πράγματος με άλλο, εκτός αν μια τέτοια ενέργεια είναι αδύνατη ή απαιτεί δυσανάλογες δαπάνες. 2. να μειώσει το τίμημα. 3. να υπαναχωρήσει από την σύμβαση, εκτός αν πρόκειται για επουσιώδες πραγματικό ελάττωμα. Ο πωλητής οφείλει να πραγματοποιήσει τη διόρθωση ή την αντικατάσταση σε εύλογο χρόνο και χωρίς σημαντική ενόχληση του αγοραστή".
> 
> * Το άρθρο 560 (Αναγωγή) αναφέρει "Σε περίπτωση διαδοχικών πωλήσεων και ευθύνης του τελικού πωλητή λόγω πραγματικού ελαττώματος (...)" για την ευθύνη του τελικού πωλητή.


To service λοιπόν, μπορεί να γνωμοδοτήσει για το ελάττωμα και να προτείνει την αντικατάσταση με καινούργιο εφόσον είναι εντός εγγύησης ή την επιδιόρθωση εφόσον είναι εφικτή. 

Και μιλάμε για ένα προϊόν εντός εγγύησης με δεδομένο πρόβλημα βλάβης που θα έπρεπε από την πρώτη στιγμή να αντικατασταθεί. Δεν είναι θέμα των πόσων επισκευών πρέπει να κάνει κάποιος, αν είναι κάθε λίγο και λγάκι να το στέλνει για service. 

Ανεξάρτητα από τι ισχύει στην Apple (ποιος το στέλνει και πού), στην συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση, θα έπρεπε το Pubblic να στείλει τον υπολογιστή στο αντίστοιχο service και να ενημερώσει τον πελάτη με την τελική έκβαση. Τότε θα μπορούμε ο πελάτης να κινηθεί όπως νόμιζε καλύτερα για το συμφέρον του, πάντοτε με τις προβλεπόμενες απο τον νόμο επιλογές.  

Επειδή είναι θέμα κέντρου κόστους, κανείς δεν θέλει να γράψει χασούρα, ούτε το Pubblic ούτε το service (όποιο και να ήταν).

----------


## Banditgr

Ρε παιδιά τι 2, τι δεκαδύο επισκευές. Δεν έχει σημασία αν τις θεωρούμε εμείς πολλές ή λίγες αλλά :

α) Τι προβλέπει ο (ελληνικός) νόμος για το πότε μπορεί να επικαλεστεί κάποιος το δικαίωμα αντικατάστασης (και αν μπορεί).
β) Τι προβλέπει το policy της Apple, δηλαδή αν μπορεί *εξουσιοδοτημένο service να προβεί σε αντικατάσταση, χωρίς το προϊόν να έχει αγοραστεί από εκεί* (προσοχή στο 2ο σκέλος είναι σημαντικό).

29jk συμφωνούμε στα υπόλοιπα και χαίρομαι που βλέπω ότι έχεις μια λογική προσέγγιση. Τα ερωτήματά σου είναι επίσης πολύ ενδιαφέροντα και σαφέστατα υπάρχουν κρυφές πτυχές (είτε από τη μία πλευρά, είτε από την άλλη).

----------


## 29gk

> Σε καινούργιο "μηχάνημα" δύο επισκευές στο ίδιο υποσύστημα είναι πολλές. Και μάλιστα σε ένα "αλμυρό" μηχάνημα.


Στο service πηγε για πρωτη φορα στις 2/10/2010 και το παρελαβε στις 4/10/2010. Το ξαναπηγε στις 7/10/2010 οπου και ζητησε αντικατασταση. Ποτε το αγορασε για να δουμε το " καινουργιο μηχανημα " ?

----------


## sotos65

> Δηλαδη μια επισκευη συνιστα λογο αντικαταστασης ? Εαν χαλασει η καρτα δικτυου του pc που αγορασες, επισκευαστει ή αλλαχτει, και την επομενη μερα τα "παιξει" το cdrom, θα πρεπει να αλλαχτει ολοκληρο το μηχανημα για σενα ?
> 
> Χοντροκομμενο το παραδειγμα, αλλα οι 2 επισκευες ακομα και αν προκειται για το ιδιο υποσυστημα και οι 2 ημερες ή και η 1 εβδομαδα χρονος επισκευης, δεν νομιζω οτι μπορουν να θεωρηθουν τραγικα πολλες.


Πόσες επισκευές είσαι διαθετειμένος να δεχθείς για μία συσκευή που αγόρασες μόλις πρόσφατα, δίνοντας 1500-2000 ευρώ; Οι περισσότεροι μάλλον δεν θα δεχόντουσαν καμία επισκευή, ασχέτως τι λέει ο νόμος...

----------


## Banditgr

> Ανεξάρτητα από τι ισχύει στην Apple (ποιος το στέλνει και πού), στην συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση, θα έπρεπε το Pubblic να στείλει τον υπολογιστή στο αντίστοιχο service και να ενημερώσει τον πελάτη με την τελική έκβαση. Τότε θα μπορούμε ο πελάτης να κινηθεί όπως νόμιζε καλύτερα για το συμφέρον του, πάντοτε με τις προβλεπόμενες απο τον νόμο επιλογές.


Υπεύθυνος εγγύησης είναι ο τελικός πωλητής παρόλο που ουσιαστικά δεν παρέχει αυτός την εγγύηση ?

----------


## sotos65

> Στο service πηγε για πρωτη φορα στις 2/10/2010 και το παρελαβε στις 4/10/2010. Το ξαναπηγε στις 7/10/2010 οπου και ζητησε αντικατασταση. Ποτε το αγορασε για να δουμε το " καινουργιο μηχανημα " ?


"Είχε αγοράσει αυτό τον υπολογιστή προς πολλά, πολλά, πολλά ευρώ, τον Ιανουάριο της ίδιας χρονιάς."

http://maga.gr/2010/10/09/apple_greece_tragedy/

----------


## ZORO

Πάντως, θεωρώ απίθανο η apple να μην έχει αντιδράσει. Γιατί τελικά πλήτεται και η δικιά της η φήμη από ενέργειες ενός συνεργάτη της. Και για της μεγάλες εταιρίες, αν όχι η μεγαλύτερη, πάντως από της μεγαλύτερες περιουσίες τους είναι η φήμη της εταιρείας. Η apple δεν έχει αντιδράσει ακόμη, δημόσια, αλλά δεν θα μου έκανε καθόλου έκπληξη, εάν μαθουόταν ότι υπάρχει πίεση της apple προς τον συνεργάτη της να τελειώσι το ζήτημα, εξωδικαστικά, περιορίζωντας όσο περισσότερο γίνεται την ζημιά. Π.χ. μια πρόταση θα ήταν να δωθεί καινούργιο μηχάνημα στον πελάτη και ίσως και κάποιο εξτρά δωράκι, να ζητήσει η ελληνική εταιρεία από τον πελάτη να δημοσιευσεί μια δημόσια συγνώμη για κάποιους χαρακτηρισμούς που έκανε και να αποσυρθεί η αγωγή και έτσι όλοι να είναι ευχαριστημένοι. Όσον αφορά για την ελληνική εταιρεία, καταφερε με μια κινησή της, να πολαπλασιάσει τα αρνητικά σχόλια εναντίον της.

----------


## harris

> Υπεύθυνος εγγύησης είναι ο τελικός πωλητής παρόλο που ουσιαστικά δεν παρέχει αυτός την εγγύηση ?


Σύμφωνα με τον Νόμο, ναι  :Wink:

----------


## 29gk

> Πόσες επισκευές είσαι διαθετειμένος να δεχθείς για μία συσκευή που αγόρασες μόλις πρόσφατα, δίνοντας 1500-2000 ευρώ; Οι περισσότεροι μάλλον δεν θα δεχόντουσαν καμία επισκευή, ασχέτως τι λέει ο νόμος...


Οπωσδηποτε παραπανω απο μια ! Και το ποσο δεν εχει καμια απολυτως σημασια καθως θα μπορουσαν να ηταν 2 τα ευρω ή και 20000. Σημασια εχει μονον η χασουρα των οσων δεν μπορω να κανω καθως δεν μπορω να το χρησιμοποιησω αλλα και το χασιμο χρονου αν θες.

Οσοι βεβαια δεν δεχονται καμια επισκευη, εχουν και απαντηση πιστευω. Αλλα επειδη ( το ξαναεγραψα και νομιζω πως και εσυ στο ιδιο αναφερεσαι ) πολλοι την πατανε απο τα γυαλιστερα, τα αστραφτερα, τα φινετσατα, τα trendy βρε αδελφε και προσγειωνονται αποτομα στην θεα του "ξεκοιλιασμενου" και ανοιχτου μηχανηματος τους στα γρασσαρισμενα χερια του μαστρο - Παντελη  κραταω και μια πισινη στο ολο θεμα.  :Wink: 

........Auto merged post: 29gk πρόσθεσε 2 λεπτά και 28 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> "Είχε αγοράσει αυτό τον υπολογιστή προς πολλά, πολλά, πολλά ευρώ, τον Ιανουάριο της ίδιας χρονιάς."
> 
> http://maga.gr/2010/10/09/apple_greece_tragedy/


Αρα δεν ειναι ακριβως αυτο που θα λεγαμε "καινουργιο μηχανημα". Οι μηνες 9, οι ωρες εργασιας αρκετες, οι υπολογιστες γερνανε χρηματικα, σχετικα γρηγορα. Θα μου πεις η βλαβη επρεπε να βγει ? Οχι βεβαια. Ομως αλλο το "του κουτιου" και αλλο το "στη διαρκεια". Οπως και αλλο το 2 μερες και αλλο το 2 μηνες στο συνεργειο.

----------


## sotos65

Πως δεν έχει σημασία και το κόστος, ιδιαίτερα όταν έχεις να κάνεις με συσκευές που στις πουλάνε με μότο "it just works"! Άλλο να αγοράσεις ένα κινέζικο κλώνο, εκεί έχεις και παραπάνω από ότι πρέπει ανεκτικότητα, κι άλλο αυτήν την trendy συσκευή όπως λες κι εσύ. Είναι θέμα ψυχολογίας πάνω απ' όλα...

........Auto merged post: sotos65 πρόσθεσε 2 λεπτά και 33 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> Αρα δεν ειναι ακριβως αυτο που θα λεγαμε "καινουργιο μηχανημα". Οι μηνες 9, οι ωρες εργασιας αρκετες, οι υπολογιστες γερνανε χρηματικα, σχετικα γρηγορα. Θα μου πεις η βλαβη επρεπε να βγει ? Οχι βεβαια. Ομως αλλο το "του κουτιου" και αλλο το "στη διαρκεια". Οπως και αλλο το 2 μερες και αλλο το 2 μηνες στο συνεργειο.


Προσωπικά πάω στοίχημα ότι και ενός - δύο μηνών να ήταν το iMac (κι όχι εννέα, που και πάλι δε νομίζω τώρα στα σοβαρά να θεωρεί κανείς "παλιό") και παρουσίαζε τα ίδια προβλήματα, η αντιμετώπιση από την εταιρεία θα ήταν ακριβώς ίδια.

----------


## 29gk

> Πως δεν έχει σημασία και το κόστος, ιδιαίτερα όταν έχεις να κάνεις με συσκευές που στις πουλάνε με μότο "it just works"! Άλλο να αγοράσεις ένα κινέζικο κλώνο, εκεί έχεις και παραπάνω από ότι πρέπει ανεκτικότητα, κι άλλο αυτήν την trendy συσκευή όπως λες κι εσύ. Είναι θέμα ψυχολογίας πάνω απ' όλα...


Καταρχην κοστος δεν ζητηθηκε παρα μονον απο τον καταναλωτη. Οχι απο τον επισκευαστη. Κατα δευτερον, ποσο ζυγιζεις εσυ την υποσχεση του πωλητη, το σλογκαν της εταιρειας, το trendy και την ψυχολογια της στιγμης της αγορας και ποσο το οτι μιλαμε για μαζικης παραγωγης μηχανημα, τις γραπτες εγγυησεις και πιστοποιητικα και τους νομους της πολιτειας που διεπουν το εμποριο ? Θα δεχτει δηλαδη κανεις δικαστης την επιφαση της εικονας που δημιουργει ενα σλογκαν ή την γραπτη εγγυηση και το manual λειτουργιας ?
Κι αν αλλαξουμε τo mac και βαλουμε στην θεση του ενα αυτοκινητο, ενα μιξερ, ενα μοντεμ, αλλαζει κατι πραγματικα ? Επειδη δεν θα "στραφταλιζουν" το ιδιο εχουν αλλες καλυψεις και εχουμε αλλες απαιτησεις ? Ας μην μπλεκουμε τα εμπορικα και την εικονα με την πραγματικοτητα. Κατι που τεινω να πιστεψω για τον γιατρο.

----------


## atj++

> Πως δεν έχει σημασία και το κόστος, ιδιαίτερα όταν έχεις να κάνεις με συσκευές που στις πουλάνε με μότο "it just works"!


ακριβώς, τα νομικά δικαιώματα και οι υποχρεώσεις είναι τα "κάτω όρια" και υπόθεση της δικαιοσύνης να κρίνει αν παραβιάστηκαν όμως το πόσο πάνω από αυτά τα όρια είσαι υποτίθεται ότι αποτελεί μέτρο ποιότητας και σίγουρα θέμα ενός good or bad review

----------


## 29gk

> Προσωπικά πάω στοίχημα ότι και ενός - δύο μηνών να ήταν το iMac (κι όχι εννέα, που και πάλι δε νομίζω τώρα στα σοβαρά να θεωρεί κανείς "παλιό") και παρουσίαζε τα ίδια προβλήματα, η αντιμετώπιση από την εταιρεία θα ήταν ακριβώς ίδια.


Εικασια ομως και αυτο οπως και ολα οσα γραφω κι εγω αλλα και οι υπολοιποι εδω κι αλλου. Το μονο σιγουρο ειναι το εξωδικο, η αγωγη, η καταγγελια στο υπουργειο και τελικα το δικαστηριο και η αποφαση.

Και για να μην παρεξηγηθω, ειπα πως δεν σχολιαζω καθολου τον τροπο αντιδρασης της εταιρειας ( αγωγη ) και την αποτελεσματικοτητα του αλλα ουτε και τα MAC ειδικοτερα. Ειμαι αλλωστε χρηστης - κατα 99% - pc.

----------


## sotos65

> Καταρχην κοστος δεν ζητηθηκε παρα μονον απο τον καταναλωτη. Οχι απο τον επισκευαστη. Κατα δευτερον, ποσο ζυγιζεις εσυ την υποσχεση του πωλητη, το σλογκαν της εταιρειας, το trendy και την ψυχολογια της στιγμης της αγορας και ποσο το οτι μιλαμε για μαζικης παραγωγης μηχανημα, τις γραπτες εγγυησεις και πιστοποιητικα και τους νομους της πολιτειας που διεπουν το εμποριο ? Θα δεχτει δηλαδη κανεις δικαστης την επιφαση της εικονας που δημιουργει ενα σλογκαν ή την γραπτη εγγυηση και το manual λειτουργιας ?
> Κι αν αλλαξουμε τo mac και βαλουμε στην θεση του ενα αυτοκινητο, ενα μιξερ, ενα μοντεμ, αλλαζει κατι πραγματικα ? Επειδη δεν θα "στραφταλιζουν" το ιδιο εχουν αλλες καλυψεις και εχουμε αλλες απαιτησεις ? Ας μην μπλεκουμε τα εμπορικα και την εικονα με την πραγματικοτητα. Κατι που τεινω να πιστεψω για τον γιατρο.


Τι να σου πω, νομίζω πάντως πως άλλες απαιτήσεις από το αμάξι του, την αξιοπιστία του, αλλά και την εταιρεία που το αγοράζει και αυτήν που παρέχει το service, έχει ο αγοραστής ενός Opel Astra, σε σχέση με κάποιον που αγοράζει ένα Mercedes SLS AMG. Η αγορά ενός Apple μοιάζει κάπως με αυτήν ενός τέτοιου αμαξιού. Anyway, το θέμα δεν είναι καν οι απαιτήσεις του γιατρού από το service, το θέμα είναι η αγωγή επειδή "τόλμησε" να πει τη γνώμη του δημοσίως για τις υπηρεσίες της συγκεκριμένης εταιρείας, και μάλιστα δεν φαίνεται από κάπου να λέει ψέμματα για την ακολουθία των γεγονότων...

----------


## 29gk

> Anyway, το θέμα δεν είναι καν οι απαιτήσεις του γιατρού από το service, το θέμα είναι η αγωγή επειδή "τόλμησε" να πει τη γνώμη του δημοσίως για τις υπηρεσίες της συγκεκριμένης εταιρείας, και μάλιστα δεν φαίνεται από κάπου να λέει ψέμματα για την ακολουθία των γεγονότων...


Βρε Σωτηρη, αυτο εχω και γραφω απο την αρχη. Οτι η αγωγη ΔΕΝ φαινεται να εγινε για το περιστατικο, το οποιο και επισης ΔΕΝ αρνειται η εταιρεια αλλα για τα σχολια και τους χαρακτηρισμους τα οποια ειναι μεν αδικαιολογητα απο ολους αλλα επιπλεον θεωρει και η εταιρεια πως εγιναν και αδικαιολογητα γρηγορα και χωρις να φταιει αυτη καθως ηταν ενταξει με τις συμβατικες της υποχρεωσεις. Αυτο λεγεται δυσφημιση και για την εταιρεια στεκει.

Κι αν, αν λεω, αν, αυριο το δικαστηριο βγαλει καταδικαστικη αποφαση για τον γιατρο, αποδεχομενο τις αιτιασεις της εταιρειας, τι θα λεμε ? Κι αν ο γιατρος αποδειχτει αυτο που λεμε "κακος καταναλωτης", δεν θα το δεχτουμε ? Γιατι οχι ? Επειδη θα μας βγαζει στην επιφανεια τον δον Κιχωτη δηλαδη ? Τοτε τι σοι αξια θα εχει αυτο που λεμε "γραπτη εγγυηση", νομολογια και "εξουσιοδοτημενος αντιπροσωπος και service " ?

----------


## sotos65

Εφόσον η αγωγή γίνεται για τους υποτιθέμενους δυσφημιστικούς χαρακτηρισμούς στο φόρουμ και στο blog (σιγά τα ωά δηλαδή, αν αυτοί ήταν δυσφημιστικοί χαρακτηρισμοί, τότε οι περισσότεροι θα είχαμε δεκάδες αντίστοιχες αγωγές γι αυτά που κατά καιρούς γράφουμε για διάφορες εταιρείες), τότε το δικαστήριο *δεν θα δικάσει με βάση το δίκιο ή άδικο* του καταναλωτή γι αυτά που ζητά από την εταιρεία (αυτό θα το κάνει ο Συνήγορος του Καταναλωτή, που όπως αναφέρθηκε θα συνεδριάσει στις 18 του μηνός) αλλά για το αν οι χαρακτηρισμοί αυτοί είναι όντως συκοφαντικοί και δυσφημιστικοί για την εταιρεία. Αν δικαιώσει την εταιρεία ζήτω που καήκαμε! Κανείς δεν θα μπορεί να μιλά για τα προβλήματα που έχει με διάφορες εταιρείες πλέον υπό τον φόβο μίας εξοντωτικής αγωγής...

----------


## 29gk

> Εφόσον η αγωγή γίνεται για τους υποτιθέμενους δυσφημιστικούς χαρακτηρισμούς στο φόρουμ και στο blog (σιγά τα ωά δηλαδή, αν αυτοί ήταν δυσφημιστικοί χαρακτηρισμοί, τότε οι περισσότεροι θα είχαμε δεκάδες αντίστοιχες αγωγές γι αυτά που κατά καιρούς γράφουμε για διάφορες εταιρείες), τότε το δικαστήριο *δεν θα δικάσει με βάση το δίκιο ή άδικο* του καταναλωτή γι αυτά που ζητά από την εταιρεία (αυτό θα το κάνει ο Συνήγορος του Καταναλωτή, που όπως αναφέρθηκε θα συνεδριάσει στις 18 του μηνός) αλλά για το αν οι χαρακτηρισμοί αυτοί είναι όντως συκοφαντικοί και δυσφημιστικοί για την εταιρεία. Αν δικαιώσει την εταιρεία ζήτω που καήκαμε! Κανείς δεν θα μπορεί να μιλά για τα προβλήματα που έχει με διάφορες εταιρείες πλέον υπό τον φόβο μίας εξοντωτικής αγωγής...


Αυτο ναι, με βρισκει απολυτα συμφωνο. 
Υπαρχει ενας τετοιος σοβαρος κινδυνος, με μια τετοια δικαστικη αποφαση που ομως πιστευω πως δεν θα προκυψει πριν βγαλει αποφαση ο συνηγορος του καταναλωτη, ενδεχομενη αναβολη δηλαδη με αοριστη δικασιμο και με το θεμα να σερνεται και την ζημια και του service αλλα και της APPLE δεδομενη,  ομως πιστευω επισης πως οποτε και να γινει το δικαστηριο, ο γιατρος θα πληρωσει τους χαρακτηρισμους ακομα κι αν δικαιωθει για την διαδικασια επισκευης - αλλαγης.

Αρα και οι δυο αυτοι χαμενοι και ενδεχομενως, αναλογα της διατυπωσης της αποφασης, και εμεις χαμενοι που οπως λες δεν θα τολμαμε να αναφερουμε τιποτα και για κανεναν πλεον. Και εδω, υπαρχει και μια αλλη ενδιαφερουσα παραπλευρη πτυχη. Το συγκεκριμενο φορουμ, το οποιο πιθανον και να εμπλακει στην διαμαχη ή να εχει ηδη εμπλακει καθως πλεον ζητα ονοματεπωνυμα απο τους χρηστες, μολις γραψουν κατι παραπανω !

----------


## atheatos

Είναι γνωστό ότι οι iMac 27" έιχαν,πολλά κομμάτια,  πρόβλημα με την οθόνη.Στο εξωτερικό η αντικατάσταση γινόταν άμεσα γιατί η αλλαγή του panel ήταν χρονοβόρα λόγω έλλειψης ανταλλακτικών.
Στην Ελλάδα θεώρησαν σωστό να "σκουπίσουν" με υγρό πανί ένα πρόβλημα πασίγνωστο σε όσους ασχολούνται με Mac.(Ναι,υπάρχουν άνθρωποι ακόμα,που ξέρουν πως ότι λάμπει δεν είναι χρυσός...)
Η system graph είναι απαράδεκτη....γιατί δεν αντικατέστησε το panel από την αρχή και ύποπτη για την άνεση που έχει στο να κάνει μήνυση......
ΥΓ.Μπορεί να παρασύρθηκε από τα προσβλητικά σχόλια για" Έλληνες πελάτες της Apple" γενικότερα, που εμφανίζονται κατά καιρούς στα διάφορα forum και να πίστεψε ότι θα εκμεταλευτεί τον πλούσιο γιατρό επειδή στην Ελλάδα υπάρχει φτώχεια.....

----------


## sotos65

> ομως πιστευω επισης πως οποτε και να γινει το δικαστηριο, ο γιατρος θα πληρωσει τους χαρακτηρισμους ακομα κι αν δικαιωθει για την διαδικασια επισκευης - αλλαγης.


Ξέρεις ποιο είναι το πρόβλημα μου εμένα τώρα; Διαβάζω και ξαναδιαβάζω τα κείμενα στο blog και στο forum και δεν μπορώ να βρω καν ποιοι είναι αυτοί οι "δυσφημιστικοί" χαρακτηρισμοί! Μία τυπική περιγραφή των γεγονότων βλέπω, τίποτα παραπάνω και αν η παρακάτω φράση (η μόνη που έχει κάποιο χαρακτηρισμό) μπορεί να θεωρηθεί ως "δυσφήμιση" κι όχι κάτι άλλο από στιγμιαία έκφραση αγανάκτισης (ασχέτως αν αυτή είναι δικαιολογημένη ή όχι), εγώ είμαι αστροναύτης που μόλις γύρισε από τον Α' Sirius (έπινα καφέ με τους Λ  :Laughing:  )




> Τους είπε ο Μήτσος ότι *τα κάρφωσε όλα στην Ανεξάρτητη Αρχή*,  αλλά η κυρία εξήγησε του Μήτσου ότι η Ανεξάρτητη Αρχή θα κάνει μήνες να  τους ενοχλήσει! “έχουν εμπειρία” παιδί μου!!! Μπουχαχα! Ξέρουν ότι  πρόκειται για το δημόσιο και δεν τρομάζει η Apple αγόρι μου. Βρε ακόμα  να καταλάβεις τι εστί Apple έτσι;;
> 
> 
> Βρε *σαν δεν ντρέπεστε λίγο, λαμόγια*. Εξώδικα τώρα ο  Μήτσος, καταγγελίες, δελτία τύπου, γιατί ο μικρός Μήτσος θύμωσε και τα  πήρε κράνα που εδώ στην Ελλαδίτσα μας περνάνε για κορόϊδα. Κατάλαβες  Apple;;; *iΧΑΣΟΥ Αpple.*

----------


## 29gk

Και παλι συμφωνω, αν και σιγουρα αλλιως το παιρνεις εσυ κι αλλιως εγω, αν πει ο ενας τον αλλο "βλακα". Ομως θα επιμεινω και στο μεσο δημοσιευσης και στην εμπορικη αξια του σηματος APPLE ( στην Ελλαδα τωρα ) αναποδα δηλαδη το προηγουμενο "γυαλιστερο" επιχειρημα, στις λιγες δουλειες καθοτι λιγοι οι χρηστες και πολλα τα λεφτα για να μοιραζονται σε 3 αντιπροσωπους.

Δηλαδη ουτε και εγω θα αφηνα τα πραγματα να λυλησουν τοσο πολυ, ουτε αγωγη πιστευω πως θα εκανα, ομως κατι ο γιατρος που το συνεχισε κατι τα υπολοιπα που δεν ξερουμε, κατι το οτι και ο αντιπροσωπος εχει 15 χρονια πειρα και υποθετω δεν ειναι αυτοκτονικος, υποθετω λεω τωρα, με οδηγουν σε αμφιβολιες.

----------


## atheatos

Δεν νομίζω αν ήταν ένα παιδάκι που μάζεψε με κόπο τα λεφτά για να πάρει iMac,να του έκαναν αγωγή....Είπαν αυτός έχει λεφτά,θα του τα πάρουμε....το πολυ πολυ να του πούνε καλά να πάθεις στα forum(που έτσι και έγινε απο μερικούς...)

----------


## sotos65

Ένα ενδιαφέρον κείμενο από εδώ για το θέμα,

http://www.twitlonger.com/show/7pvb8f




> ....................
> 
> Το διακύβευμα είναι τρομερό:
> 
> Όχι μόνο η προστασία του καταναλωτή απέναντι στα ελαττωματικά προιόντα, αλλά ακόμα χειρότερα η δυνατότητά του να διατυπώσει τη διαμαρτυρία του δημόσια και να ενημερώσει, απέναντι στις εταιρείες που τον απειλούν με μηνύσεις εξοντωντικές σε χρόνο, προσπάθεια και κόστος.
> 
> Όμως υπάρχει και κάτι τραγικό για την εταιρεία που κάνει την μήνυση: δεν υπάρχει τρόπος να έχει καλό αποτέλεσμα για αυτήν αυτός ο δρόμος που έχει διαλέξει.
> 
> Δεν υπάρχει καλό σενάριο για την Systemgraph. Είναι ο ορισμός του "lose-lose." Αν χάσει θα αποτελέσει κορυφαία υπόθεση καταδίκης εταιρείας που στρέφεται ενάντια σε καταναλωτή  που είπε δημόσια τη γνώμη του. Αλλά και ακόμα και στην απίθανη περίπτωση που κερδίζει τη δίκη, η Systemgraph θα χάσει. Τα χρήματα που τελικά θα λάβει δε πρόκειται να επανόρθωναν το κακό της όνομα στην αγορά.
> ...

----------


## amoydar

> Ένα ενδιαφέρον κείμενο από εδώ για το θέμα,
> 
> http://www.twitlonger.com/show/7pvb8f


Καλά δεν μας λέει και τίποτα καινούργιο. Δημιουργήθηκε συνθήκη Δαβίδ-Γολιάθ, Ισχυρού-Αδύναμου και η ψυχολογογία του κόσμου που ενημερώθηκε για το συμβάν τον καλεί να στηρίξει τον πιο αδύναμο στην υπόθεση και αυτόν που νιώθει περισσότερο κοντά στον εαυτό του ( δλδ το γιατρό ).  Τα υπλολοιπα περί εγχειριδίων διαχείρησης κρίσεων δεν μου λένε απολύτος τίποτα καθώς από τέτια εγχιερίδια και μερικούς υποστηρικτές αυτών είδαμε παγκόσμιες οικονομικές αλλά και επικοινωνιακές αποτυχίες ( από τους πιο έμπειρους μάλιστα ). ΑΝ ψάξει κάποιος το θέμα στο διαδυκτίο  θα καταλάβει πως πλεόν η SG έχει πάθει τεράστια επικοινωνική ζημιά άρα θα υποστεί και μεγάλη οικονομική καθίζηση στο άμεσο μέλλον. Και εμένα μου φένεταοι περίεργο που προχώρησε στην αγωγή. Ίσως θέλει τα 200Κ και μετά να την κάνει ο ιδιοκτήτης με ελαφρά ..(?). Τι να πω, δεν μπορώ να θεωρήσω πως όλα έγιναν υπό την ανοχη ή καθοδήγηση της Αpple ώστε να δουν τι ψάρια μπορεί να πιάσουν στα δικαστήρια..

----------


## 29gk

Η παρακατω δημοσιευση παντως, στο macrumors, κατεβηκε γρηγορα. Δειτε πως την κρατησε το cache της google

http://webcache.googleusercontent.co...&client=safari

----------


## cca

Πέρα απο όλα τα ηθικά και νομικά ζητήματα, η ουσία είναι μια: αν δε γινόταν μήνυση το θέμα δε θα έπαιρνε τόση δημοσιότητα, εγχώρια αλλά και διεθνή.

Σε άρθρο που είδα προ ημερών στο twitter απο κάποιο retweet ξένος δημοσιογράφος εξέθετε την υπόθεση αλλά έριχνε βάρος και στο "ελευθερία του λόγου στην Ελλάδα" παρά στην Apple και το όλο σκηνικό. Γινόμαστε ρεζίλι και σαν χώρα για άλλη μια φορά, πέρα από όλα τα υπόλοιπα.

----------


## npats

> Κι αν, αν λεω, αν, αυριο το δικαστηριο βγαλει καταδικαστικη αποφαση για τον γιατρο, αποδεχομενο τις αιτιασεις της εταιρειας, τι θα λεμε ? Κι αν ο γιατρος αποδειχτει αυτο που λεμε "κακος καταναλωτης", δεν θα το δεχτουμε ? Γιατι οχι ? ?


Ότι απόφαση και να βγάλει το δικαστήριο εγώ και πολλοί άλλοι το λάβαμε το μηνυματάκι μας  ......

Μακρυά από αυτήν την εταιρία και αυτά τα μηχανήματα .
Ε, να δίνεις και 2000 ευρώ και να βγαίνεις και κατηγορούμενος , πάει πάρα πολύ!
Στο κάτω -κάτω της γραφής πόσο κακή συμπεριφορά να επέδειξε ένας ταλαιπωρημένος πελάτης ; Γιατρός είναι ο ανθρωπος δεν ειναι και φορτηγατζής...
Εγώ πάντως το έχω διαδώσει σε κάθε γνωστό και φίλο .

----------


## amoydar

> Ότι απόφαση και να βγάλει το δικαστήριο εγώ και πολλοί άλλοι το λάβαμε το μηνυματάκι μας  ......
> 
> Μακρυά από αυτήν την εταιρία και αυτά τα μηχανήματα .
> Ε, να δίνεις και 2000 ευρώ και να βγαίνεις και κατηγορούμενος , πάει πάρα πολύ!
> Στο κάτω -κάτω της γραφής πόσο κακή συμπεριφορά να επέδειξε ένας ταλαιπωρημένος πελάτης ; Γιατρός είναι ο ανθρωπος δεν ειναι και φορτηγατζής...
> Εγώ πάντως το έχω διαδώσει σε κάθε γνωστό και φίλο .


Τη σύγκριση φορτηγατζή και γιατρού να την θεωρήσω ατυχής..γιατί εξάγεται άμεσα ο συνειρμός φορτηγατζής=κανίβαλος, γιατρός=ευγενέστατος.

----------


## 29gk

> Ότι απόφαση και να βγάλει το δικαστήριο εγώ και πολλοί άλλοι το λάβαμε το μηνυματάκι μας  ......
> 
> Μακρυά από αυτήν την εταιρία και αυτά τα μηχανήματα .
> Ε, να δίνεις και 2000 ευρώ και να βγαίνεις και κατηγορούμενος , πάει πάρα πολύ!
> Στο κάτω -κάτω της γραφής πόσο κακή συμπεριφορά να επέδειξε ένας ταλαιπωρημένος πελάτης ; Γιατρός είναι ο ανθρωπος δεν ειναι και φορτηγατζής...
> Εγώ πάντως το έχω διαδώσει σε κάθε γνωστό και φίλο .


Δυστηχως φιλε npats δεν καταλαβαινεις πως τα πραγματα, ολα τα πραγματα, δεν ειναι ποτε λευκα ή μαυρα. Εχουν απειρους τονους του γκρι. Φιλοσοφιες θα μου πεις, ομως ξαναδιαβασε τα μηνυματα, ξανασκεψου γιατι εδινες τα 2000 €, γνωρισε και κανα γιατρο ( φιλικα παντα και οχι επαγγελματικα ) και κανα φορτηγατζη και τα ξαναλεμε.

----------


## PopManiac

Συμφωνώ απολύτως με το ποστ του 29gk.

Yπάρχει αρκετό γκρίζο εδώ και σφάλματα μάλλον και από τις 2 πλευρές.

Από εκεί και πέρα - και αν και έχω δυσάρεστη ιστορία με την όλη service πολιτική της Apple για Ipods στο Βέλγιο δεν αναφέρομαι σε αυτή - να σας μεταφέρω μια εμπειρία μου στο Βέλγιο:

Προ 3ετίας αγόρασα brand new υπολογιστή και μάλιστα εξαιρετικά ακριβό, αλλά σε components τα οποία και θα συναρμολογούσα εγώ.

Η αγορά έγινε από standard κατάστημα reseller στο Βέλγιο, σα να λέμε από το Πλαίσιο και μικρότερης μάλιστα εθνικής εμβέλειας και σε αρκετά χρειάστηκε να γίνει παραγγελία από το κατάστημα προς τις κατασκευάστριες.

Δύο components βγήκαν ελαττωματικά: Αρχικά ένα σετ 7.1 ηχείων της Logitech και 2 εβδομάδες μετά μνήμες RAM της Corsair.

Στο πρώτο, το woofer απλά δεν λειτουργούσε και ήταν DOA. Το άφησα εκεί, του έκαναν ένα τεστ και μετά το έστειλαν πίσω στη Logitech και περίμενα για καινούργιο. Δεν υπήρξε πρόβλημα πλην του ότι χρειάστηκε να αναμένω περί τις 2 εβδομάδες.

Στις μνήμες το πράγμα άλλαξε γιατί εκεί ήταν ένα error πολύ περίεργο και χρειαζόταν ουσιαστικά να τρέξουν memtests για άνω τις 12 ώρες προτού εκδηλωθεί - ακόμα και εγώ άργησα να το ανακαλύψω. Όταν πλέον το ανακάλυψα, τις πήγα πίσω στο κατάστημα που τις αγόρασα με συγκεκριμένες οδηγίες για να τρέξουν το τεστ, αλλά επειδή δεν μπορούσα να περιμένω, πήγα σε άλλο μαγαζί και αγόρασα καινούργιες.

Τελικά, το κατάστημα από όπου τις αγόρασα, έκανε τα τεστ και μου άφησε το ποσό της αξίας τους σε αγορά άλλου πράγματος μέσω voucher.

Μπορεί να ήταν εξοργιστικά αργές οι διαδικασίες αλλά ουδέποτε το κατάστημα αρνήθηκε να μου αντικαταστήσει κάτι θα το θεωρούσα ανήκουστο!!!

----------


## chrismasgr

Δεν είναι μόνο τα 2000 ευρώ που έδωσε ο Γιατρός . Βάλτε και τον δικηγόρο που θα πρέπει να προσλάβει και τα έξοδα του δικαστηρίου . Πάντως είχα μια ανάλογη περίπτωση πέρσυ το καλοκαίρι με την samsung . Μετά από 13 ημέρες ανακαλύπτω πρόβλημμα στη 1500 ευρώ τηλεόραση . Σε καμία περίπτωση δεν θέλενε να την αλάξουν με καινούργια . Και ευτυχώς που έχω νομική προστασία η όποια με συμβούλεψε να δεχτώ την επισκευή και αν έχω άλλο πρόβλημμα ζητάω ή απαιτώ αντικατάσταση . Τυχερός στην ατυχία μου όταν μου την έφεραν διαπύστωσα άλλο πρόβλημμα συνέπεια του service και δεν ζήτησα εγώ αλλαγή αλλά από μόνος του ο τεχνικός του service είπε ότι θα ζητήσει αλλαγή οπότε γλύτωσαν το εξώδικο που θα έστελνα.Με λίγα λόγια θέλω να πω ότι άμα πει ο τεχνικός ότι θέλει αλλαγή θα γίνει αλλαγή . Εγώ πάντως πιστεύω ότι δεν ήθελαν να την αλλάξουν την οθόνη και τα πήρε ο γιατρός .

----------


## Rebel Scum

> Συμφωνώ απολύτως με το ποστ του 29gk.
> 
> Yπάρχει αρκετό γκρίζο εδώ και σφάλματα μάλλον και από τις 2 πλευρές.
> 
> Από εκεί και πέρα - και αν και έχω δυσάρεστη ιστορία με την όλη service πολιτική της Apple για Ipods στο Βέλγιο δεν αναφέρομαι σε αυτή - να σας μεταφέρω μια εμπειρία μου στο Βέλγιο:
> 
> Προ 3ετίας αγόρασα brand new υπολογιστή και μάλιστα εξαιρετικά ακριβό, αλλά σε components τα οποία και θα συναρμολογούσα εγώ.
> 
> Η αγορά έγινε από standard κατάστημα reseller στο Βέλγιο, σα να λέμε από το Πλαίσιο και μικρότερης μάλιστα εθνικής εμβέλειας και σε αρκετά χρειάστηκε να γίνει παραγγελία από το κατάστημα προς τις κατασκευάστριες.
> ...


Κάθε λογικός άνθρωπος αυτά θα περίμενε.... εντάξει κάποιες καθυστερήσεις μπορεί να προκύψουν γιατί και η εταιρεία/μεταπωλητής πρέπει να εξασφαλίσει ότι πράγματι υπάρχει πρόβλημα (αυτά στην Ευρώπη γιατί στην Αμερική έχουν γενικά μια πολιτική no questions asked λόγω της καταναλωτικής, επαγγελματικής τους νοοτροπίας και βέβαια των *δικαστηρίων* :Wink:  )

Στο εν λόγω κατάστημα που αγοράστηκε το προϊόν αν είναι ελαττωματικό σου δίνουν πίστωση η οποία μάλιστα πρέπει να χρησιμοποιηθεί εντός ενός μήνα (γιατί μετά χαλάει και σαπίζει σαν τα πεπόνια).

----------


## mathaiosside

> Στο εν λόγω κατάστημα που αγοράστηκε το προϊόν αν είναι ελαττωματικό σου δίνουν πίστωση η οποία μάλιστα πρέπει να χρησιμοποιηθεί εντός ενός μήνα (γιατί μετά χαλάει και σαπίζει σαν τα πεπόνια).


Στην Γαλλία γίνεται συνήθως επιτόπου επιστροφή χρημάτων. Ούτε voucher,ούτε αλλάγη με άλλο προιόν.

Το βασικό ζήτημα που μας αφορά και θα κριθεί(αν τελικά το δικαστήριο εκδώσει απόφαση) είναι αν η λειτουργία των blog και των forum μπορεί να βασιστεί στις ίδιες αρχές και νόμους που καθορίζουν το πλαίσιο της λειτουργίας των ΜΜΕ στην Ελλάδα.




> Ρε παιδιά τι 2, τι δεκαδύο επισκευές. Δεν έχει σημασία αν τις θεωρούμε εμείς πολλές ή λίγες αλλά :
> 
> α) Τι προβλέπει ο (ελληνικός) νόμος για το πότε μπορεί να επικαλεστεί κάποιος το δικαίωμα αντικατάστασης (και αν μπορεί).
> β) Τι προβλέπει το policy της Apple, δηλαδή αν μπορεί *εξουσιοδοτημένο service να προβεί σε αντικατάσταση, χωρίς το προϊόν να έχει αγοραστεί από εκεί* (προσοχή στο 2ο σκέλος είναι σημαντικό).


Φυσικά και το α) που γράφεις είναι πολύ παραπάνω απο το β). Κοινώς, δεν πα να λέει οτι θέλει η Apple και η κάθε Apple; Προσωπικά δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση να πάω πίσω απο τα δικαιωματά μου ως πολίτη της Ελλάδας και της ΕΕ. Βλέπε παράδειγμα το ζήτημα με της εγγυήσης για 1 χρόνο που δίνουν μερικές εταιρίες και τα 2 έτη που επιβάλλει η νομοθεσία.

----------


## Πληκτροκράτορας

> Το βασικό ζήτημα που μας αφορά και θα κριθεί(αν τελικά το δικαστήριο εκδώσει απόφαση) είναι αν η λειτοργία των blog και των forum μπορεί να βασιστεί στις ίδιες αρχές και νόμους που καθορίζουν το πλαίσιο της λειτουργίας των ΜΜΕ στην Ελλάδα.





> Αξίζει να σημειωθεί ότι το Πρωτοδικείο Πειραιά ήταν το πρώτο Ελληνικό δικαστήριο που αναγνώρισε τεκμηριωμένα ότι οι διατάξεις περί Τύπου δεν εφαρμόζονται στα ιστολόγια, σε υπόθεση στην οποία υπερασπιστήκαμε blogger εναγόμενο από Νομάρχη (απόφαση 4980/2009).


Αρα...

----------


## mathaiosside

> Αρα...


Άρα σκ@τα..  :Mad: Το χα υπόψην μου αυτό αλλά ίσως, λέω ίσως να παρθεί διαφορετική απόφαση. Βέβαια δεν είμαι νομικός και δεν ξέρω αν αυτό είναι εφικτό....

----------


## Xouzouris

Όσον αφορά πάντως στο αντικείμενο της δικαστικής διαμάχης, ελέχθη προηγουμένως ότι δεδομένου ότι πρόκειται για κατηγορία δυσφήμισης ουδεμία σχέση έχει η επίλυση η όχι του προβλήματος που αντιμετώπισε ο πελάτης. 

Δεν είναι ακριβώς έτσι παίδες. Η αγωγή γίνεται για ΣΥΚΟΦΑΝΤΙΚΗ δυσφήμιση. Αυτό σημαίνει ότι ο πελάτης *ψευδως* και ενδεχομένως με δόλο δυσφημει την εταιρεία. 

Καταλαβαίνετε ότι εφ´οσον ο πελάτης έχει αναφέρει τα γεγονότα ως συνέβησαν, η οποιαδήποτε αναφορά παύει να έχει συκοφαντικο χαρακτήρα, άρα η κατηγορία εκπίπτει, καθώς το να διατυμπανισεις όσο θες τις κακές υπηρεσίες που έλαβες από κάποια επιχείρηση, μπορεί να είναι δυσφήμιση, σίγουρα όμως δεν είναι ποινικά η αστικά κολασιμη καθώς τελικά είναι η ίδια η επιχείρηση που δυσφημει τον εαυτό της με τις χαμηλού επιπέδου υπηρεσίες που προσφέρει.  :Wink: 

Τέλος, η λέξη "λαμόγια" μάλλον καμία σχέση μετην αγωγή έχει, μιας που μάλλον εξύβριση συνιστά και όχι δυσφήμιση.

----------


## emeliss

> Καταλαβαίνετε ότι εφ´οσον ο πελάτης έχει αναφέρει τα γεγονότα ως συνέβησαν, η οποιαδήποτε αναφορά παύει να έχει συκοφαντικο χαρακτήρα


Έχεις απόλυτο δίκιο, αλλά αυτό είναι κάτι που έπρεπε να έχει δει ο δικηγόρος της εταιρίας. Εξάλλου δεν νομίζω να ενδιαφέρει πολλούς το ενδεχόμενο ο πελάτης να βρεθεί ένοχος (σίγουρα ενδιαφέρει τον ίδιο) αλλά ενοχλεί η κίνηση της εταιρίας να τον πάει δικαστικά.

----------


## sdikr

> Όσον αφορά πάντως στο αντικείμενο της δικαστικής διαμάχης, ελέχθη προηγουμένως ότι δεδομένου ότι πρόκειται για κατηγορία δυσφήμισης ουδεμία σχέση έχει η επίλυση η όχι του προβλήματος που αντιμετώπισε ο πελάτης. 
> 
> Δεν είναι ακριβώς έτσι παίδες. Η αγωγή γίνεται για ΣΥΚΟΦΑΝΤΙΚΗ δυσφήμιση. Αυτό σημαίνει ότι ο πελάτης *ψευδως* και ενδεχομένως με δόλο δυσφημει την εταιρεία. 
> 
> Καταλαβαίνετε ότι εφ´οσον ο πελάτης έχει αναφέρει τα γεγονότα ως συνέβησαν, η οποιαδήποτε αναφορά παύει να έχει συκοφαντικο χαρακτήρα, άρα η κατηγορία εκπίπτει, καθώς το να διατυμπανισεις όσο θες τις κακές υπηρεσίες που έλαβες από κάποια επιχείρηση, μπορεί να είναι δυσφήμιση, σίγουρα όμως δεν είναι ποινικά η αστικά κολασιμη καθώς τελικά είναι η ίδια η επιχείρηση που δυσφημει τον εαυτό της με τις χαμηλού επιπέδου υπηρεσίες που προσφέρει. 
> 
> Τέλος, η λέξη "λαμόγια" μάλλον καμία σχέση μετην αγωγή έχει, μιας που μάλλον εξύβριση συνιστά και όχι δυσφήμιση.



Αν όμως ο πελάτης δεν δέχτηκε κάτι  που είναι στον νόμο,  και μετά βγήκε δεξιά και αριστερά και λέει τι έγινε με ονόματα που δεν έχει δικαίωμα να βγάλει εξώ (γιατί ακόμα και το avclub  το είχε κλειδώσει μέχρι να πάρει στοιχεία )

Κάποιοι λένε για το τι γίνεται στο εξωτερικό,  δεν είναι πάντα υπερ του "πελάτη"


ΥΓ ο πελάτης ανάφερει κάποια email που έλαβε,  εκεί αναλαμβάνει άλλο πράγμα
αν αυτό που έχει πει είναι λάθος τότε έκανε μεγάλο λάθος

----------


## ares

H Apple στην ιστοσελίδα της δίνει σαφέστατες οδηγίες για το που θα πας τον υπολογιστή αν χαλάσει στην Ελλάδα. http://www.apple.com/gr/support/ . Ο πελάτης στη συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση ακολούθησε πιστά τις οδηγίες της Apple, η οποία είναι και ο εγγυητής. Πουθενά δε λεει η Apple να το πας στο κατάστημα που το αγόρασες (τα public δεν είναι authorized reseller). Προσωπικά στη θέση του θα ακολουθούσα τις οδηγίες του εγγυητή ( Apple ) και δε θα αυτοσχεδίαζα όπως προτείνουν πολλοί εδώ.. 

 Το μηχάνημα ήταν εντός της εγγύησης. Δεν υπάρχει "πολύ" και "λιγο" εντος της εγγύησης. Ή είσαι εντός της εγγύησης ή όχι. Απλά πράγματα. Το service απέτυχε να διορθώσει την βλάβη για την οποία ο πελάτης πήγε το μηχάνημα εκεί.  Πολύ σωστά λοιπόν  ζήτησε αλλαγή.

----------


## Xouzouris

> Αν όμως ο πελάτης δεν δέχτηκε κάτι  που είναι στον νόμο,  και μετά βγήκε δεξιά και αριστερά και λέει τι έγινε με ονόματα που δεν έχει δικαίωμα να βγάλει εξώ (γιατί ακόμα και το avclub  το είχε κλειδώσει μέχρι να πάρει στοιχεία )
> 
> Κάποιοι λένε για το τι γίνεται στο εξωτερικό,  δεν είναι πάντα υπερ του "πελάτη"
> 
> 
> ΥΓ ο πελάτης ανάφερει κάποια email που έλαβε,  εκεί αναλαμβάνει άλλο πράγμα
> αν αυτό που έχει πει είναι λάθος τότε έκανε μεγάλο λάθος


Αν λέει την αλήθεια, πρόβλημα του. 

Αν έβγαινε κι έλεγε "χάλασε, εγώ ήθελα καινούργιο απο την πρωτη φορα και αυτοί ήθελαν να μου το φτιάξουν" θα τους δυσφημουσε δηλαδή; Μάλλον θα γελαγαν και οι πέτρες.

Για την πολιτική του avclub είπα κ παραπάνω ότι είναι για τα πανηγύρια. Επρεπε νασβησουν τα προσωπικά στοιχεία, όχι να ζητάνε στοιχεία με ΠΜ από όποιον διανοηθεί να πει το παράπονο του για κάποια εταιρεία. Τρομοκρατία είναι αυτό.

----------


## sdikr

> H Apple στην ιστοσελίδα της δίνει σαφέστατες οδηγίες για το που θα πας τον υπολογιστή αν χαλάσει στην Ελλάδα. http://www.apple.com/gr/support/ . Ο πελάτης στη συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση ακολούθησε πιστά τις οδηγίες της Apple, η οποία είναι και ο εγγυητής. Πουθενά δε λεει η Apple να το πας στο κατάστημα που το αγόρασες (τα public δεν είναι authorized reseller). Προσωπικά στη θέση του θα ακολουθούσα τις οδηγίες του εγγυητή ( Apple ) και δε θα αυτοσχεδίαζα όπως προτείνουν πολλοί εδώ.. 
> 
>  Το μηχάνημα ήταν εντός της εγγύησης. Δεν υπάρχει "πολύ" και "λιγο" εντος της εγγύησης. Ή είσαι εντός της εγγύησης ή όχι. Απλά πράγματα. Το service απέτυχε να διορθώσει την βλάβη για την οποία ο πελάτης πήγε το μηχάνημα εκεί.  Πολύ σωστά λοιπόν  ζήτησε αλλαγή.



και που ακριβώς λέει  αντικατάσταση;

----------


## ares

Πουθενά.

----------


## sdikr

> Αν λέει την αλήθεια, πρόβλημα του. 
> 
> Αν έβγαινε κι έλεγε "χάλασε, εγώ ήθελα καινούργιο απο την πρωτη φορα και αυτοί ήθελαν να μου το φτιάξουν" θα τους δυσφημουσε δηλαδή; Μάλλον θα γελαγαν και οι πέτρες.
> 
> Για την πολιτική του avclub είπα κ παραπάνω ότι είναι για τα πανηγύρια. Επρεπε νασβησουν τα προσωπικά στοιχεία, όχι να ζητάνε στοιχεία με ΠΜ από όποιον διανοηθεί να πει το παράπονο του για κάποια εταιρεία. Τρομοκρατία είναι αυτό.



Πλέον το θέμα έχει πάει δικαστικά 
το 2η φόρα ή το 3η δεν λέει κάτι 


Στην Αμερική που τόσο γουστάρουμε θα του είχανε πάρει το σπίτι τώρα

----------


## ipo

> και που ακριβώς λέει  αντικατάσταση;


Δεν το βρήκα ακριβώς, αλλά μάλλον επιδέχεται ερμηνείας του πελάτη και του εκπροσώπου.
http://images.apple.com/legal/warran...puwarranty.pdf



> If a hardware defect arises and a valid claim is received within the Warranty Period, at its option and to the extent permitted by law, Apple will either (1) repair the hardware defect at no charge, using new or refurbished parts that are equivalent to new in performance and reliability, (2) exchange the product with a product that is new or refurbished that is equivalent to new in performance and reliability and is at least functionally equivalent to the original product, or (3) refund the purchase price of the product.


Αν λοιπόν το εξουσιοδοτημένο service έκανε μία απόπειρα που δεν πέτυχε, κατά τα λεγόμενα του πελάτη, αλλά του επέστρεψε προϊόν σε χειρότερη κατάσταση, τότε ο πελάτης είναι λογικό να χάσει την εμπιστοσύνη του και να ζητάει το (2).

Το να τον στείλουν αλλού για αντικατάσταση, πάλι δε μου φαίνεται σύμφωνο με την πολιτική της Apple. Η Apple λέει να πας σε εξουσιοδοτημένο αντιπρόσωπο, όχι στο κατάστημα αγοράς.

----------


## emeliss

> Αν λοιπόν το εξουσιοδοτημένο service έκανε μία απόπειρα που δεν πέτυχε, κατά τα λεγόμενα του πελάτη, αλλά του επέστρεψε προϊόν σε χειρότερη κατάσταση, τότε ο πελάτης είναι λογικό να χάσει την εμπιστοσύνη του και να ζητάει το (2).


To 2 γράφει "new or refurbished". Refurbished από ότι φάνηκε δεν υπήρχε περίπτωση να δεχθεί.

----------


## Banditgr

> Στην Αμερική που τόσο γουστάρουμε θα του είχανε πάρει το σπίτι τώρα


Ρε Σπύρο σοβαρά πιστεύεις ότι στην Αμερική θα είχε φτάσει στα δικαστήρια το θέμα ?

----------


## emeliss

> Το να τον στείλουν αλλού για αντικατάσταση, πάλι δε μου φαίνεται σύμφωνο με την πολιτική της Apple. Η Apple λέει να πας σε εξουσιοδοτημένο αντιπρόσωπο, όχι στο κατάστημα αγοράς.


Ο πελάτης επικαλέστηκε ελληνικό νόμο για αντικατάσταση ο οποίος λέει για υποχρέωση του πωλητή.

........Auto merged post: emeliss πρόσθεσε 1 λεπτά και 19 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> Ρε Σπύρο σοβαρά πιστεύεις ότι στην Αμερική θα είχε φτάσει στα δικαστήρια το θέμα ?


Και για τα μέτρα των δικομανών Ελλήνων μου κάνει εντύπωση που δεν έχει κλείσει (αν δεν έχει κλείσει) ακόμα το θέμα.

----------


## ares

> Δεν το βρήκα ακριβώς, αλλά μάλλον επιδέχεται ερμηνείας του πελάτη και του εκπροσώπου.
> http://images.apple.com/legal/warran...puwarranty.pdf
> 
> 
> Αν λοιπόν το εξουσιοδοτημένο service έκανε μία απόπειρα που δεν πέτυχε, κατά τα λεγόμενα του πελάτη, αλλά του επέστρεψε προϊόν σε χειρότερη κατάσταση, τότε ο πελάτης είναι λογικό να χάσει την εμπιστοσύνη του και να ζητάει το (2).
> 
> Το να τον στείλουν αλλού για αντικατάσταση, πάλι δε μου φαίνεται σύμφωνο με την πολιτική της Apple. Η Apple λέει να πας σε εξουσιοδοτημένο αντιπρόσωπο, όχι στο κατάστημα αγοράς.


Το λέει το άρθρο 540 του αστικού κώδικα το οποίο υπερισχύει του όποιου ιδιωτικού συμφωνητικού (όπως η εγγυηση). Δεν χρειάζεται να το πει η Apple. Άλλωστε, η ίδια η Apple στην εγγύηση της γράφει πως οι νόμοι που ισχύουν σε μια χώρα υπερισχύουν των όρων της εγγύησης.

----------


## ipo

> Ο πελάτης επικαλέστηκε ελληνικό νόμο για αντικατάσταση ο οποίος λέει για υποχρέωση του πωλητή.


Ενδεχομένως ο εξουσιοδοτημένος αντιπρόσωπος ξέρει ότι μπορεί να αντικαταστήσει το προϊόν βάσει της πολιτικής της Apple, αλλά αντιθέτως ταλαιπωρεί τον πελάτη με επιπλέον αναμονή για νέα επισκευή (με άγνωστη επιτυχία και κατεστραμμένη την εμπιστοσύνη του πελάτη) και τον αναγκάζει να επικαλεστεί νόμους της χώρας. Δε νομίζω ότι φταίει ο πελάτης τότε που αντιδρά όπως μπορεί.

........Auto merged post: ipo πρόσθεσε 4 λεπτά και 1 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> Το λέει το άρθρο 540 του αστικού κώδικα το οποίο υπερισχύει του όποιου ιδιωτικού συμφωνητικού (όπως η εγγυηση). Δεν χρειάζεται να το πει η Apple. Άλλωστε, η ίδια η Apple στην εγγύηση της γράφει πως οι νόμοι που ισχύουν σε μια χώρα υπερισχύουν των όρων της εγγύησης.


Είναι διαφορετικές περιπτώσεις το τι λέει ο αστικός κώδικας με το τι λέει η εγγύηση μίας εταιρείας.

Π.χ. μία εταιρεία σου δίνει εγγύηση 5 έτη, ενώ ο αστικός κώδικας προβλέπει 2 έτη. Αν σου χαλάσει στα 3 χρόνια, τότε πάλι καλύπτεσαι από την εγγύηση. Δεν μπορεί να σου πει η εταιρεία ότι δεν το προβλέπει ο αστικός κώδικας.

Έτσι λοιπόν και με την περίπτωση που συζητάμε:
Ο πελάτης μπορεί είτε να απαιτήσει από το Public αντικατάσταση, βάσει αστικού κώδικα, είτε να κάνει το ίδιο από εξουσιοδοτημένο αντιπρόσωπο της Apple, βάσει της εγγύησης.

Ο αστικός κώδικας, δηλαδή, δεν σου λέει ότι απαγορεύεται να ζητήσεις αντικατάσταση προϊόντος από εξουσιοδοτημένο αντιπρόσωπο, αν αυτό ορίζει η εγγύηση που έδωσε η εταιρεία.

----------


## sdikr

> Δεν το βρήκα ακριβώς, αλλά μάλλον επιδέχεται ερμηνείας του πελάτη και του εκπροσώπου.
> http://images.apple.com/legal/warran...puwarranty.pdf
> 
> 
> Αν λοιπόν το εξουσιοδοτημένο service έκανε μία απόπειρα που δεν πέτυχε, κατά τα λεγόμενα του πελάτη, αλλά του επέστρεψε προϊόν σε χειρότερη κατάσταση, τότε ο πελάτης είναι λογικό να χάσει την εμπιστοσύνη του και να ζητάει το (2).
> 
> Το να τον στείλουν αλλού για αντικατάσταση, πάλι δε μου φαίνεται σύμφωνο με την πολιτική της Apple. Η Apple λέει να πας σε εξουσιοδοτημένο αντιπρόσωπο, όχι στο κατάστημα αγοράς.




αν το πήρε σε χειρότερη κατάσταση τότε κάτι κάνανε, όποτε  απο αριστερά πήγε δεξιά




> Ρε Σπύρο σοβαρά πιστεύεις ότι στην Αμερική θα είχε φτάσει στα δικαστήρια το θέμα ?


Φυσικά, το θέμα είναι ποιος θα έκανε την μήνυση 

Στην Αμερική μπορεί και να του περνάνε τα ¨"σωβρακα"

........Auto merged post: sdikr πρόσθεσε 1 λεπτά και 10 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> Π.χ. μία εταιρεία σου δίνει εγγύηση 5 έτη, ενώ ο αστικός κώδικας προβλέπει 2 έτη. Αν σου χαλάσει στα 3 χρόνια, τότε πάλι καλύπτεσαι από την εγγύηση. Δεν μπορεί να σου πει η εταιρεία ότι δεν το προβλέπει ο αστικός κώδικας.
> 
> Έτσι λοιπόν και με την περίπτωση που συζητάμε:
> Ο πελάτης μπορεί είτε να απαιτήσει από το Public αντικατάσταση, βάσει αστικού κώδικα, είτε να κάνει το ίδιο από εξουσιοδοτημένο αντιπρόσωπο της Apple, βάσει της εγγύησης.
> 
> Ο αστικός κώδικας, δηλαδή, δεν σου λέει ότι απαγορεύεται να ζητήσεις αντικατάσταση προϊόντος από εξουσιοδοτημένο αντιπρόσωπο, αν αυτό ορίζει η εγγύηση που έδωσε η εταιρεία.


Αντικατάσταση ΟΧΙ, δεν το λέει πουθένα

----------


## emeliss

> Δε νομίζω ότι φταίει ο πελάτης τότε που αντιδρά όπως μπορεί.


Ούτε εγώ λέω κάτι τέτοιο. Αλλά είχε κανείς την ψευδαίσθηση ότι η apple έχει καλό service στην Ελλάδα;

----------


## ipo

> Ούτε εγώ λέω κάτι τέτοιο. Αλλά είχε κανείς την ψευδαίσθηση ότι η apple έχει καλό service στην Ελλάδα;


Όχι, αλλά είναι στο χέρι μας να διεκδικήσουμε πελατοκεντρικές υπηρεσίες, όπως αυτές που προσφέρει η Dell.

Αυτός που αποφάσισε να κάνει την αγωγή, αντί να εξυπηρετήσει τον πελάτη και να αναλάβει την ευθύνη της ταλαιπωρίας στην οποία υπεβλήθη, πιστεύω ότι έκανε σημαντικό σφάλμα. Κατά τη γνώμη μου τέτοιες αντιδράσεις δεν έχουν θέση στην κοινωνία μας.

----------


## ares

> Είναι διαφορετικές περιπτώσεις το τι λέει ο αστικός κώδικας με το τι λέει η εγγύηση μίας εταιρείας.
> 
> Π.χ. μία εταιρεία σου δίνει εγγύηση 5 έτη, ενώ ο αστικός κώδικας προβλέπει 2 έτη. Αν σου χαλάσει στα 3 χρόνια, τότε πάλι καλύπτεσαι από την εγγύηση. Δεν μπορεί να σου πει η εταιρεία ότι δεν το προβλέπει ο αστικός κώδικας.
> 
> Έτσι λοιπόν και με την περίπτωση που συζητάμε:
> Ο πελάτης μπορεί είτε να απαιτήσει από το Public αντικατάσταση, βάσει αστικού κώδικα, είτε να κάνει το ίδιο από εξουσιοδοτημένο αντιπρόσωπο της Apple, βάσει της εγγύησης.
> 
> Ο αστικός κώδικας, δηλαδή, δεν σου λέει ότι απαγορεύεται να ζητήσεις αντικατάσταση προϊόντος από εξουσιοδοτημένο αντιπρόσωπο, αν αυτό ορίζει η εγγύηση που έδωσε η εταιρεία.


Φυσικά. Ο αστικός κώδικας ορίζει τα ελάχιστα δικαιώματα που έχει ο καταναλωτής. Αν κάποιος θέλει να προσφέρει κάτι παραπάνω, ασφαλώς και είναι δικαίωμά του, δεν τον εμποδίζει κανείς. Απλά, πρόσθεσα στο συλλογισμό σου προηγουμένως το νόμο που προστατεύει τον καταναλωτή στην συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση.

----------


## emeliss

> Όχι, αλλά είναι στο χέρι μας να διεκδικήσουμε πελατοκεντρικές υπηρεσίες, όπως αυτές που προσφέρει η Dell.
> 
> Αυτός που αποφάσισε να κάνει την αγωγή, αντί να εξυπηρετήσει τον πελάτη και να αναλάβει την ευθύνη της ταλαιπωρίας στην οποία υπεβλήθη, πιστεύω ότι έκανε σημαντικό σφάλμα. Κατά τη γνώμη μου τέτοιες αντιδράσεις δεν έχουν θέση στην κοινωνία μας.


Σφάλμα έκανε σίγουρα. Μπορεί όλες οι εταιρίες να ακολουθούν τα νόμιμα αλλά στην πράξη να έχουν απόσταση φωτός στην υποστήριξη. Το κάτι παραπάνω δεν μπορείς να το απαιτήσεις. Μπορείς να το επιλέξεις στους λίγους που το δίνουν, δωρεάν ή επί πληρωμή.

----------


## sdikr

> Όχι, αλλά είναι στο χέρι μας να διεκδικήσουμε πελατοκεντρικές υπηρεσίες, όπως αυτές που προσφέρει η Dell.
> 
> Αυτός που αποφάσισε να κάνει την αγωγή, αντί να εξυπηρετήσει τον πελάτη και να αναλάβει την ευθύνη της ταλαιπωρίας στην οποία υπεβλήθη, πιστεύω ότι έκανε σημαντικό σφάλμα. Κατά τη γνώμη μου τέτοιες αντιδράσεις δεν έχουν θέση στην κοινωνία μας.



η dell ξέρεις  όταν σου φέρνει μια αλλαγή,  μπορεί να είναι και refurbishment

----------


## sotos65

> Αντικατάσταση ΟΧΙ, δεν το λέει πουθένα


Δεν υπάρχει νόμος "Apple", υπάρχει όμως ελληνικός νόμος...




> * Αρθ. 540. - Δικαιώματα του αγοραστή.*
> *
> *
>   Στις περιπτώσεις ευθύνης του πωλητή για πραγματικό ελάττωμα ή για έλλειψη  συνομολογημένης ιδιότητας ο αγοραστής δικαιούται κατ' επιλογήν του: 
> 
> 1. να  απαιτήσει, χωρίς επιβάρυνσή του, τη διόρθωση ή *αντικατάσταση* του πράγματος με  άλλο, εκτός αν μια τέτοια ενέργεια είναι αδύνατη ή απαιτεί δυσανάλογες δαπάνες. 
> 2. να μειώσει το τίμημα. 
> 3. να υπαναχωρήσει από τη σύμβαση, εκτός αν πρόκειται  για επουσιώδες πραγματικό ελάττωμα. Ο πωλητής οφείλει να πραγματοποιήσει τη  διόρθωση ή την αντικατάσταση σε εύλογο χρόνο και χωρίς σημαντική ενόχληση του  αγοραστή. 
> (Όπως το άρθρο αντικαταστάθηκε από το άρθρο 1 παρ.1 του ν. 3043/2002  ΦΕΚ 192Α/21-08-2002)


Ειδικά σε συνδυασμό με το 535, παράγραφος 4 (σε σχέση με κάποια πράγματα που αναφέρθηκαν σε προηγούμενα μηνύματα).




> * Αρθ. 535. - Έλλειψη συμφωνημένων  ιδιοτήτων.*
> 
>  Ο  πωλητής δεν εκπληρώνει την κατά το προηγούμενο άρθρο υποχρέωση του, αν το πράγμα  που παραδίδει στον αγοραστή δεν ανταποκρίνεται στη σύμβαση και ιδίως: 
> 
> 1. δεν  ανταποκρίνεται στην περιγραφή που έχει γίνει από τον πωλητή ή στο δείγμα ή  υπόδειγμα που ο πωλητής είχε παρουσιάσει στον αγοραστή. 
> 
> 2. δεν είναι κατάλληλο  για το σκοπό της συγκεκριμένης σύμβασης και ιδιαίτερα για τη σύμφωνη με το σκοπό  αυτόν ειδική χρήση. 
> 
> 3. δεν είναι κατάλληλο για τη χρήση για την οποία  προορίζονται συνήθως πράγματα της ίδιας κατηγορίας. 
> ...

----------


## npats

> Τη σύγκριση φορτηγατζή και γιατρού να την θεωρήσω ατυχής..γιατί εξάγεται άμεσα ο συνειρμός φορτηγατζής=κανίβαλος, γιατρός=ευγενέστατος.




Off Topic


		Μάλλον αστειεύεσαι ή κάνεις ότι δεν καταλαβαίνεις!!
Δηλαδή εσύ δεν έχεις διακρίνει ποτέ καμιά διαφορά στην δυναμική και στον τρόπο διεκδίκησης αιτημάτων  ανάλογα με το μορφωτικό επίπεδο της πλειοψηφίας τουλάχιστον των ανθρώπων ενός συγκεκριμένου κλάδου?
Διεκδικούν πχ  με τον ίδιο τρόπο την ικανοποίηση των αιτημάτων τους οι φορτηγατζήδες  , με τους φαρμακοποιούς (για να αναφέρω ένα πρόσφατο παράδειγμα)
Αυτό βέβαια εννοείται ότι δεν κάνει κάποιους ανώτερους ή κατώτερους απλά διαφορετικούς .Μάλιστα καμιά φορά η δυναμική που επιδεικνύουν κάποιες κοινωνικές ομάδες λειτουργεί και εμψυχωτικά στους λαϊκούς αγώνες (πχ οικοδόμοι)
Αλλά οπως και να το κάνουμε η πιθανότητα να μπήκε ο γιατρός μέσα στο κατάστημα βρίζοντας χριστοπαναγίες και απειλώντας να τα σπάσει όλα ,δεν είναι και μεγάλη.

----------


## sdikr

> Δεν υπάρχει νόμος "Apple", υπάρχει όμως ελληνικός νόμος...
> 
> 
> 
> Ειδικά σε συνδυασμό με το 535, παράγραφος 4 (σε σχέση με κάποια πράγματα που αναφέρθηκαν σε προηγούμενα μηνύματα).



Μα το λες μόνος σου




> αν μια τέτοια ενέργεια είναι αδύνατη ή απαιτεί δυσανάλογες δαπάνες.

----------


## sotos65

> Μα το λες μόνος σου


Υπάρχει τρόπος να διαπιστωθεί νομίζω αν κάποια τέτοια ενέργεια είναι "αδύνατη" ή υπέρμετρα ακριβή. Και σίγουρα αυτός ο τρόπος *δεν* είναι η μονόπλευρη δήλωση της όποιας εταιρείας ότι δεν κάνει αντικαταστάσεις...

----------


## emeliss

> Και σίγουρα αυτός ο τρόπος *δεν* είναι η μονόπλευρη δήλωση της όποιας εταιρείας ότι δεν κάνει αντικαταστάσεις...


Ούτε όμως του πελάτη να αρνηθεί την επισκευή.

ps. επαναλαμβάνω να μην παρεξηγηθώ, θεωρώ ότι η εταιρία έχει κάνει λάθος με την συγκεκριμένη αντίδραση.

----------


## ares

> Μα το λες μόνος σου


Το " αν μια τέτοια ενέργεια είναι αδύνατη " αφορά για παράδειγμα την περίπτωση να μην παράγεται πλεόν το συγκεκριμένο μηχάνημα, οπότε η αντικατάσταση να είναι αδύνατη. Ο νομοθέτης πρέπει να τα προβλέπει όλα, ακόμα και τα απίθανα. " δυσανάλογες δαπάνες" έχεις όταν η διαδικασία της αλλαγής στοιχίζει πολλαπλάσια από την αξία του προϊόντος. Δεν ισχύει σε καμία περίπτωση εδώ.

----------


## ipo

> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 
> Αλλά οπως και να το κάνουμε η πιθανότητα να μπήκε ο γιατρός μέσα στο κατάστημα βρίζοντας χριστοπαναγίες και απειλώντας να τα σπάσει όλα ,δεν είναι και μεγάλη.


Έχεις διαβάσει το blog του τύπου, για να δεις πώς εκφράζεται;

----------


## sotos65

> Ούτε όμως του πελάτη να αρνηθεί την επισκευή.
> 
> ps. επαναλαμβάνω να μην παρεξηγηθώ, θεωρώ ότι η εταιρία έχει κάνει λάθος με την συγκεκριμένη αντίδραση.


Πάμε παρακάτω λοιπόν να δούμε αν ισχύει και αυτό...
 (στην προκειμένη περίπτωση ήδη είχε πάει το αντικείμενο μία φορά για επισκευή)




> * Αρθ. 541. - Νέα μείωση του τιμήματος ή  αναστροφή της πώλησης - αν ανακαλυφθεί και άλλο ελάττωμα.*
> *
> *
>  Ο  αγοραστής μπορεί, *αν διαπιστωθεί αργότερα και άλλο ελάττωμα*, να ασκήσει εκ νέου  ένα από τα δικαιώματα του προηγούμενου άρθρου. Το ίδιο ισχύει και όταν λείπει  συνομολογημένη ιδιότητα. (Όπως το άρθρο αντικαταστάθηκε από το άρθρο 1 παρ.1 του  ν. 3043/2002 ΦΕΚ 192Α/21-08-2002)

----------


## emeliss

> Πάμε παρακάτω λοιπόν να δούμε αν ισχύει και αυτό...
>  (στην προκειμένη περίπτωση ήδη είχε πάει το αντικείμενο μία φορά για επισκευή)


Με αυτό δεν αλλάζει κάτι. Πάλι μπορεί η εταιρία να πάει σε επισκευή. Απλά αποδεικνύεται ότι, αν και παραμένει στα νόμιμα, η συγκεκριμένη φίρμα δεν έχει καλή υποστήριξη στα οικιακά προϊόντα της, παρά τα πολλές χιλιάδες ευρώ που κοστίζουν.

----------


## sotos65

Μα συγνώμη, δεν μπορείς να παραβλέπεις τα δικαιώματα που σου δίνει ο νόμος. Η επισκευή είναι μεν ένα από αυτά, αλλά λέει και για αντικατάσταση, και μάλιστα η επιλογή για το ποιο δικαίωμα θα ασκηθεί είναι του αγοραστή. Οπότε δεν μπορούμε να λέμε ότι ο γιατρός ζητούσε κάτι που ξέφευγε από τα πλαίσια των δικαιωμάτων του...

----------


## emeliss

> και μάλιστα η επιλογή για το ποιο δικαίωμα θα ασκηθεί είναι του αγοραστή


Συγνώμη; Βάζει ο άλλος τις "δυσανάλογες δαπάνες" και καθαρίζει.

----------


## ipo

> Μα συγνώμη, δεν μπορείς να παραβλέπεις τα δικαιώματα που σου δίνει ο νόμος. Η επισκευή είναι μεν ένα από αυτά, αλλά λέει και για αντικατάσταση, και μάλιστα η επιλογή για το ποιο δικαίωμα θα ασκηθεί είναι του αγοραστή. Οπότε δεν μπορούμε να λέμε ότι ο γιατρός ζητούσε κάτι που ξέφευγε από τα πλαίσια των δικαιωμάτων του...


Ο νόμος που αναφέρεις ορίζει σχέση πωλητή-αγοραστή. Δεν υπάρχει τέτοια σύνδεση μεταξύ των δύο μερών.

----------


## sotos65

> Συγνώμη;


Λίγο πιο προσεκτικά αν διαβάζουμε...




> Στις περιπτώσεις ευθύνης του πωλητή για πραγματικό ελάττωμα ή για έλλειψη  συνομολογημένης ιδιότητας *ο αγοραστής δικαιούται κατ' επιλογήν του*: 
> 1. να  απαιτήσει, χωρίς επιβάρυνσή του, τη διόρθωση ή αντικατάσταση του πράγματος με  άλλο, εκτός αν μια τέτοια ενέργεια είναι αδύνατη ή απαιτεί δυσανάλογες δαπάνες.  
> 2. να μειώσει το τίμημα. 
> 3. να υπαναχωρήσει από τη σύμβαση, εκτός αν πρόκειται  για επουσιώδες πραγματικό ελάττωμα. Ο πωλητής οφείλει να πραγματοποιήσει τη  διόρθωση ή την αντικατάσταση σε εύλογο χρόνο και χωρίς σημαντική ενόχληση του  αγοραστή. (Όπως το άρθρο αντικαταστάθηκε από το άρθρο 1 παρ.1 του ν. 3043/2002  ΦΕΚ 192Α/21-08-2002)

----------


## emeliss

Ξαναδες παραπάνω. Να προσθέσω ότι του φέρνει ένα άλλο μεταχειρισμένο και ξανακαθαρίζει.

Αντί να τρώμε σελίδες και σελίδες με νόμους και επιχειρήματα πρέπει να συνειδητοποιήσουμε ότι στην σχέση πωλητής-αγοραστής ο αγοραστής έχει την πραγματική δύναμη. Αρκεί να ξέρει να την χρησιμοποιήσει (και αυτό δεν απαιτεί γνώση νόμων και υποχρεώσεων).

----------


## sotos65

> Ο νόμος που αναφέρεις ορίζει σχέση πωλητή-αγοραστή. Δεν υπάρχει τέτοια σύνδεση μεταξύ των δύο μερών.


Υπάρχει απόλυτη. Η εταιρεία είναι ή δεν είναι εγκεκριμένο service στην Ελλάδα (άσε που πουλάει και η ίδια, αλλά αυτό είναι άλλο θέμα); Σε αυτήν πήγε ακολουθώντας τις προβλεπόμενες διαδικασίες που δίνει η ίδια η Apple. Λοιπόν, εφόσον η επισκευή δεν έγινε σωστά, ο αγοραστής θα ασκήσει τα δικαιώματα του βάση του νόμου. Τι στο καλό είναι δηλαδή αυτό, άλλο κόλπο, από τον ένα στον άλλο για να μην φαίνεται ποιος έχει τελικά την ευθύνη και για ποιο λόγο πρέπει να γίνεται μπαλάκι ο αγοραστής με αυτές τις λογικές, να χάνει ώρες και να ταλαιπωρείται; Ας τα βρουν επιτέλους μεταξύ τους οι διάφορες εμπλεκόμενες εταιρείες ή να πάνε να πουλάνε ραπανάκια στην λαϊκή αν θέλουν μόνο τα πλεονεκτήματα να έχεις αντιπροσωπείες, service, κλπ, αλλά όχι και τις υποχρεώσεις....

........Auto merged post: sotos65 πρόσθεσε 4 λεπτά και 44 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> Ξαναδες παραπάνω. Να προσθέσω ότι του φέρνει ένα άλλο μεταχειρισμένο και ξανακαθαρίζει.


Και αυτό θα μπορούσε να ισχύει, αλλά ούτε καν προτάθηκε...




> Αντί να τρώμε σελίδες και σελίδες με νόμους και επιχειρήματα πρέπει να συνειδητοποιήσουμε ότι στην σχέση πωλητής-αγοραστής ο αγοραστής έχει την πραγματική δύναμη. Αρκεί να ξέρει να την χρησιμοποιήσει (και αυτό δεν απαιτεί γνώση νόμων και υποχρεώσεων).


Δεν μπορούμε να αναφερόμαστε αόριστα στην δύναμη αυτή, από κάπου πηγάζει και η πηγή είναι οι νόμοι τους οποίους θα επικαλεστεί ο αγοραστής εφόσον θεωρεί ότι κάποια πράγματα δεν έγιναν όπως πρέπει...

----------


## ipo

> Υπάρχει απόλυτη. Η εταιρεία είναι ή δεν είναι *εγκεκριμένο service στην Ελλάδα* (άσε που πουλάει και η ίδια, αλλά αυτό είναι άλλο θέμα); Σε αυτήν πήγε ακολουθώντας τις *προβλεπόμενες διαδικασίες που δίνει η ίδια η Apple*. Λοιπόν, εφόσον η επισκευή δεν έγινε σωστά, ο αγοραστής* θα ασκήσει τα δικαιώματα του βάση του νόμου*.


Από το κόκκινο στο πράσινο κάνεις λογικό άλμα. Είτε θα ακολουθήσεις τις διαδικασίες της Apple, είτε τον αστικό κώδικα. Η Apple λέει αντικατάσταση από τη Systemgraph, ενώ ο αστικός κώδικας από το Public. Διαλέγεις και παίρνεις.

----------


## emeliss

Η δύναμη πηγάζει από την πραγματική δυνατότητα επιλογής. Και στην συγκεκριμένη αγορά αυτή υπάρχει. Απλά ψάξε για "προβλήμα imac". Θα πάθεις πλάκα με το τι έχει συμβεί στα πανάκριβα αυτά μηχανάκια και από το πόσοι έχουν ταλαιπωρηθεί.

Οι εταιρίες δεν θα πάνε από μόνες τους να πουλήσουν ραπανάκια, εμείς όμως μπορούμε να τις στείλουμε.

----------


## sotos65

Εντάξει τώρα, αυτό είναι άλλη συζήτηση. Προσωπικά δεν έχω ούτε σκοπεύω να πάρω σύντομα κάποια συσκευή της Apple. Αλλά δεν μπορούμε να πούμε στον άλλο τι θα αγοράσει. Λοιπόν, από την στιγμή που η Apple έχει παρουσία στην Ελλάδα με αντιπροσώπους της και με εγκεκριμένα service, την ευθύνη για ότι συμβαίνει την έχουν αυτά, και είναι υποχρεωμένοι όλοι τους να σέβονται και ακολουθούν την ελληνική νομοθεσία. Ειδικά όταν, όπως λες, υπάρχουν συστημικά προβλήματα με μηχανήματα τους, ακόμα περισσότερο.

........Auto merged post: sotos65 πρόσθεσε 6 λεπτά και 31 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> Από το κόκκινο στο πράσινο κάνεις λογικό άλμα. Είτε θα ακολουθήσεις τις διαδικασίες της Apple, είτε τον αστικό κώδικα. Η Apple λέει αντικατάσταση από τη Systemgraph, ενώ ο αστικός κώδικας από το Public. Διαλέγεις και παίρνεις.


Δεν υπάρχει κανένα λογικό άλμα, μιας και οι διαδικασίες δεν αναιρούνται μεταξύ τους ούτε αντιβαίνει ο νόμος με αυτά που λέει η Apple (τουλάχιστον μέχρι του σημείου που αφορούσε την επίσημη διαδικασία επισκευής). Εδώ έγινε απλά μία μετάθεση ευθυνών από τον ένα στον άλλο, με τον αγοραστή να γίνεται μπαλάκι του ping pong. Και να τρώει και αγωγές 200000 από πάνω...

----------


## ipo

> Δεν υπάρχει κανένα λογικό άλμα, μιας και οι διαδικασίες δεν αναιρούνται μεταξύ τους ούτε αντιβαίνει ο νόμος με αυτά που λέει η Apple.


Δε διακρίνω κάποιο επιχείρημα στην παραπάνω πρόταση. Ο νόμος δεν αντιβαίνει σε αυτά που λέει η Apple, αλλά δεν τα στηρίζει. Επομένως η επίκληση στο νόμο δεν οδηγεί στην εγγύηση της Apple.

Να στο θέσω απλά.* Βρες μου σε παρακαλώ σε ποιο σημείο αναφέρει ο αστικός κώδικας ότι είναι υποχρεωμένο το εξουσιοδοτημένο service να προβεί σε αντικατάσταση συσκευής, την οποία όμως έχει πουλήσει άλλος.
*
Ο αστικός κώδικας αναφέρει τις υποχρεώσεις του πωλητή (Public). Όποια διάταξη έχεις παραθέσει μέχρι στιγμής, αναφέρεται σε υποχρεώσεις του πωλητή. Πωλητής είναι αυτός που πούλησε το προϊόν. Όχι αυτός που παρέχει τεχνική υποστήριξη.

----------


## sotos65

Και ο πωλητής στέλνει τον αγοραστή στο service. Γιατί όταν πήγε για δεύτερη φορά στο service δεν του είπαν να απευθυνθεί στο Public για το αίτημα αντικατάστασης, αλλά απλά το ξέκοψαν τελείως;

----------


## emeliss

> Γιατί όταν πήγε για δεύτερη φορά στο service δεν του είπαν να απευθυνθεί στο Public για το αίτημα αντικατάστασης, αλλά απλά το ξέκοψαν τελείως;


Αυτό ακριβώς του είπαν.

----------


## sotos65

Που, κάπου, οπουδήποτε;




> -Αρπάει ο μάγκας την κόλλα Α4 από τα χέρια του Δημήτρη και συμπληρώνει χειρόγραφα ότι “παρέλαβε την επιστολή του Δημήτρη αλλά δεν τη διαβάζει”… και γράφει ακόμη ότι “δεν παραλαμβάνει στο service του τον iMAC γιατί του ζητήθηκε αντικατάσταση με καινούριο και τέτοιο αίτημα δεν το αποδέχεται” (βλ. επισυναπτόμενα PDF στο τέλος αυτού του άρθρου).
> 
> Ρε, εδώ είναι APPLE! Ξέρεις τι θα πει Apple φίλε; Γράφει όλα αυτά περί απαξίωσης του αιτήματος και μη παραλαβής του ελαττωματικού υπολογιστή ο μάγκας και λέει στον έκπληκτο καταναλωτή, *“πάρε τώρα τον υπολογιστή σου και φύγε, να πας αλλού!”.*


...και ο Μήτσος να ψάχνει μετά ποιος είναι ο αντιπρόσωπος, 




> Έψαξε ο Δημήτρης να βρει που είναι το αλλού. Κατέληξε σε άλλο ένα από τα 3 στο σύνολο εξουσιοδοτημένα service. Τον αφήνει για διάγνωση. Ψάχνει να μιλήσει με την επίσημη αντιπροσωπεία της Apple στην Ελλάδα αλλά όλοι του λένε ότι αντιπροσωπεία δεν υπάρχει! Μια εταιρεία υπάρχει μόνο, που είναι θυγατρική εκείνης στην οποία ανήκει το service, που διανέμει και εμπορεύεται… απλώς!


και να μην καταλήγει πουθενά...




> Ε πήγε και σε αυτούς.. κάποιους iSQUARE A.E. που έχουν ανοίξει κι ένα μαγαζί -το iSTORM- πολύ design και όλο στυλ- στην πλατεία κολωνακίου, για να προωθήσουν *επιθετικά*, όπως λένε στο internet site τους, τα προϊόντα Apple στην Ελλάδα. Είδες τι σου κάνει το iPhone που το κρατάει και ο τελευταίος έλληνας πιτσιρικάς στην πιο απομακρυσμένη βουνοκορφή και ακριτικό χωριό;
> 
> Εκεί ζητάει κάποιον να τα πούνε. Είναι μαζί και ο φίλος του ο άλλος γιατρός. Έρχεται μια κυρία ευγενέστατη και τον συναντάει στα όρθια στην είσοδο.. γιατί φαίνεται αυτή η iSQUARE A.E. που έχει λέμε και επιθετική πολιτική, δεν διαθέτει ακόμα καθίσματα, σαλόνια, ή γραφεία, ή είναι τόσο πολυτελή που θα της τα λερώσουν οι ταπεινοί καταναλωτές.
> 
> Τους εξηγεί εκεί στο πόδι η κυρία ότι δεν πρέπει να το κάνουν τόσο μεγάλο θέμα…χαμένος από χέρι είναι ο καταναλωτής που ζητάει αντικαταστάσεις ή επιστροφές χρημάτων, γιατί η πολιτική της Apple δεν είναι να αντικαθιστά βλαμμένους υπολογιστές παιδί μου. Κι ας είναι στην εγγύηση. Εδώ είναι Apple σου λέω Μήτσο, κατάλαβες; Μα η Ελληνική νομοθεσία και η Ευρωπαϊκή λένε άλλα! Τι λε ρε Μήτσο που θα τους τρομάξουν οι νόμοι… εδώ πουλάνε υπολογιστές σου λέει και δεν έχουν καν αντιπροσωπεία!
> 
> Ένα αριθμό 00800 του δώσανε του Μήτσου να καλέσει να πει τα προβλήματά του.. Αυτός ο αριθμός, του είπαν, είναι ό,τι πιο κοντά σε αυτή την Apple εδώ στην Ελλάδα, αλλά δεν έχει σχέση με την iSQUARE A.E.
> 
> Εγώ θυμάμαι από παιδί ότι με “00″ καλούσαμε εξωτερικό όμως! “Βρε τι σε νοιάζει που είναι”, του λέει η κυρία. “Ούτε εμείς ξέρουμε ακριβώς”! “Κάπου εδώ στην Αθήνα”, αλλά φαίνεται είναι μυστικό!
> ...

----------


## emeliss

> Που, κάπου, οπουδήποτε;


Η άλλη πλευρά λέει:
"Του εξήγησα πως το άρθρο 540 του Αστικού κώδικα, το οποίο επικαλέστηκε κατ’ επανάληψη, αφορά τις υποχρεώσεις του πωλητή προς τον αγοραστή. Επομένως το αίτημά του για αντικατάσταση θα έπρεπε να το απευθύνει στο κατάστημα Public από όπου αγόρασε τον iMac."

Σε κάθε περίπτωση (με το ένα ύφος ή το άλλο) ο αγοραστής ενημερώθηκε.

----------


## ipo

> Και ο πωλητής στέλνει τον αγοραστή στο service. Γιατί όταν πήγε για δεύτερη φορά στο service δεν του είπαν να απευθυνθεί στο Public για το αίτημα αντικατάστασης, αλλά απλά το ξέκοψαν τελείως;


Εδώ Σωτήρη συμφωνούμε. Ήταν μη πελατοκεντρική πολιτική και ενάντια στην πολιτική της Apple.

Κατά τη γνώμη μου, ο πελάτης υπέπεσε σε δύο σφάλματα (ανθρώπινα αμφότερα, με βάση την ταλαιπωρία που υπέστη):

1. Μίλησε απαιτητικά και έγραψε με πάθος στο blog (σε αυτές τις περιπτώσεις πρέπει να ξαναδιαβάσεις το κείμενό σου και να το γράψεις πιο ήρεμος μετά). Οπότε έχασε μέρος του δίκιου του και έδωσε επιχειρήματα στην αντίθετη πλευρά.
2. Απαίτησε από λάθος νομικό πρόσωπο (επιχείρηση) την εφαρμογή του αστικού κώδικα.

Δεν το παίζω μάγκας ή έμπειρος, αλλά έχουμε συζητήσει πολύ το θέμα αυτές τις μέρες και το βλέπουμε απ' έξω, οπότε είμαστε πιο ψύχραιμοι και αντικειμενικοί. Κι εγώ θα μπορούσα να είχα κάνει αντίστοιχα λάθη.

Η εταιρεία όμως έκανε χειρότερα λάθη (κατά τα λεγόμενα του πελάτη της):
1. Παρέδωσε προϊόν με ελάττωμα στον πελάτη, μετά από επισκευή.
2. Παρέτεινε την ταλαιπωρία του, αντί να του προτείνει μόνη της αντικατάσταση, όπως προβλέπει η Apple σε περιπτώσεις ελαττωματικών συσκευών.
3. Ζήτησε γραπτό αίτημα από τον πελάτη, το οποίο αρνήθηκε να διαβάσει (αυτό μου φαίνεται αδιανόητο), όταν εκείνος το προσκόμισε.
4. Αντί να βοηθήσει τον πελάτη να λύσει εύκολα και γρήγορα το πρόβλημα της συσκευής του, στράφηκε εναντίον του με αγωγή.


Τον έκαναν μπαλάκι κι αυτό πρέπει να το μάθει η Apple. Για όλες τις εταιρείες που ενεπλάκησαν.

----------


## sotos65

> Η άλλη πλευρά λέει:
> "Του εξήγησα πως το άρθρο 540 του Αστικού κώδικα, το οποίο επικαλέστηκε κατ’ επανάληψη, αφορά τις υποχρεώσεις του πωλητή προς τον αγοραστή. Επομένως το αίτημά του για αντικατάσταση θα έπρεπε να το απευθύνει στο κατάστημα Public από όπου αγόρασε τον iMac."
> 
> Σε κάθε περίπτωση (με το ένα ύφος ή το άλλο) ο αγοραστής ενημερώθηκε.


Και η απάντηση του σε αυτό, και στο θέμα αν έπρεπε ή όχι να απευθυνθεί στο Public μετά την πρώτη αποτυχημένη (όπως λέει) επισκευή (πράγμα που εφόσον ισχύει, δεν έχει άδικο, αν πας σε service για επισκευή και δεν σου κάνουν καλή δουλειά είναι λογικό να ζητάς από αυτούς τις ευθύνες).




> Ευχαριστώ για την όψιμη συγγνώμη της Systemgraph Technologies ΕΠΕ. Τους θυμίζω όμως ότι στο κατάστημά τους δεν πήγα μόνος μου, αλλά συνοδευόμενος...
> Όμως, με απλά ελληνικά: με ρώτησαν, κατόπιν της πρώτης επισκευής, αν αγόρασα από αυτούς και κατόπιν του γραπτού αιτήματός μου μου ζήτησαν να πάρω το μηχάνημα και να πάω ΑΛΛΟΥ (…).
> Είστε όμως ΕΞΟΥΣΙΟΔΟΤΗΜΕΝΟ κέντρο τεχνικής υποστήριξης με πιστοποιημένους από την APPLE τεχνικούς. Κάνατε πράγματι μια αλλαγή στην οθόνη και η επισκευή σας απέτυχε. Αυτό τεκμηριώνεται στην από 14ης Οκτωβρίου Αναφορά Επισκευής του επίσης εξουσιοδοτημένου κέντρου INFOQUEST. Σε αυτή την αναφορά της INFOQUEST, όπως εξάλλου και στην αναφορά ανεξάρτητου πραγματογνώμονα μηχανικού ηλεκτρονικών υπολογιστών (μέλους ΤΕΕ), αναγράφεται αναλυτικά η βλάβη στην οθόνη (μεταξύ άλλων, "φωτεινότερη γραμμή πλάτους 3 εκατοστών κατά μήκος της οθόνης") η οποία απουσιάζει εντελώς από τη δική σας τεχνική αναφορά, στην οποία αναγράφετε ότι "έγινε εκτεταμένος έλεγχος, έλεγχος για καμμένα pixels κτλ". Κάτι σας διέφυγε.
> Αυτό το κάτι που σας διέφυγε, κοστίζει στη δουλειά μου ΩΡΕΣ εργασίας, ΧΡΟΝΟ και ΚΟΠΟ για τις επισκέψεις στα SERVICE. Κοστίζει επίσης την υπομονή μου και του καθενός στη θέση μου. Επίσης, αποτελεί ΔΙΚΟ ΣΑΣ σφάλμα και όχι σφάλμα του PUBLIC.

----------


## emeliss

Αυτό όμως δεν αφορά την νομική απαίτηση που είχε για αντικατάσταση.

Μπήκαμε σε loop. Συμφωνώ απόλυτα με το παραπάνω ποστ του ipo.

----------


## sotos65

Anyway, επειδή είναι και προχωρημένη η ώρα, μπήκαμε όντως και σε loop και θα λέμε ξανά τα ίδια, ας καληνυχτίσω και thanks για την συζήτηση!  :One thumb up:

----------


## ipo

Καληνύχτα και μακριά από Apple στην Ελλάδα.  :Razz:

----------


## emeliss

> Καληνύχτα και μακριά από Apple στην Ελλάδα.


Μέχρι να βγάλει next business day on site support.

----------


## euri

> Μέχρι να βγάλει next business day on site support.


Τότε θα αλλάξει και όνομα  :Whistle:

----------


## ares

> 2. Απαίτησε από λάθος νομικό πρόσωπο (επιχείρηση) την εφαρμογή του αστικού κώδικα.


Το πρόβλημα εδώ είναι το εξής : ο πελάτης αρχικά δεν ζήτησε αντικατάσταση αλλά δέχθηκε την επιδιόρθωση από το service. To service παρέλαβε το μηχάνημα, το άνοιξε και το ¨επιδιόρθωσε". Το παρέδωσε εκείνο στον πελάτη ισχυριζόμενο πως λειτουργεί πλέον κανονικά. Ποιός είναι απο αυτή τη στιγμή και μετά υπεύθυνος απέναντι στον πελάτη νομικά ως "πωλητής"; Το μηχάνημα πλέον δεν είναι ακριβώς αυτό που αγόρασε αρχικά ο πελάτης. Άλλαξε πλέον η σχέση μεταξύ πελάτη και service;

Δεν παιρνω θέση, απλά ρωτάω.

----------


## ipo

Αν βρεις σημείο του αστικού κώδικα που να αναφέρει την ευθύνη επισκευαστή, το συζητάμε. Ούτε εγώ ξέρω.

----------


## ares

> Αν βρεις σημείο του αστικού κώδικα που να αναφέρει την ευθύνη επισκευαστή, το συζητάμε. Ούτε εγώ ξέρω.


Δεν το βρήκα, αυτό είναι το θέμα. Τέλος πάντων, ας τα βρουν οι νομικοί.

----------


## bored01

Δυστυχώς η κατάσταση αυτή με το service της Apple στις χώρες που δεν έχει η ίδια ιδιόκτητη παρουσία (όπως π.χ συμβαίνει στην Ελλάδα) είναι τραγική. Και δεν έχει καμία απολύτως σχέση με τόσο άριστη εξυπηρέτηση των Apple Stores (που μπαίνεις μέσα και μόνο που δεν σου παίρνουν π@*ες οι υπάλληλοι) και των Authorized Service Providers στις χώρες που υπάρχει Αpple, που σε κάνει να ξεχνάς τη μέτρια εγγύηση που παρέχουν. Όποιος έχει επισκεφτεί ένα Apple Store και έχει απευθυνθεί στο Genius Bar ξέρει τι εννοώ.

Σίγουρα έχουν γίνει κάποια θετικά βήματα και στη χώρα μας τα τελευταία χρόνια μια και η iSquare το έχει πάρει πιο ζεστά το θέμα. Για παράδειγμα υπάρχει και στην Ελλάδα το πρόγραμμα επέκτασης εγγύησης Apple Care (που δυστυχώς μόνο με αυτό έχεις δωρεάν pick up & return με courier από τα κέντρα service), υπάρχει τηλεφωνική εξυπηρέτηση της ίδιας της Apple η οποία είναι άριστη και ανοίγουν Apple Premium Resselers όπως το iStorm ή το Golden-i που θυμίζουν κάτι από Apple Store. Aλλά και πάλι είμαστε πολύ πίσω.

Για την on-site υποστήριξη που αναφέρθηκε πιο πάνω στο εξωτερικό ισχύει αλλά μόνο με το Apple Care. Στην Ελλάδα δεν υποστηρίζεται καθόλου (ας ελπίσουμε προς το παρόν).

Σε ότι αφορά το συγκεριμένο περιστατικό, κατ'αρχάς δεν έχει κανένα απολύτως νόημα να συζητάτε τα περι διατάξεων του ΑΚ. Όλοι οι κατασκευαστές ορίζουν μεν στην εγγύηση τους ότι οι νομικές διατάξεις κάποιας χώρας υπερτερούν αλλά άντε να το αποδείξεις εσύ αυτό στον τεχνικό ο οποίος ούτε δικηγόρος είναι ούτε μπορεί να παρακάμψει τις εντολές που έχει από την εταιρεία του και ως εκ τούτου από την Apple και το κάθε κατασκευαστή. Θα ακολουθήσει προφανώς τις διαδικασίες της κατασκευάστριας. Στην Ελλάδα ζούμε και ξέρουμε πως αυτά μόνο με δικηγόρους, εξώδικα και δικαστικώς τα διεκδικείς.

Για μένα λοιπόν είναι λογικό η Systemgraph, εφόσον δεν είναι γραμμή της Apple (γιατι και στην εγγύηση η αντικατάσταση αναφέρεται ως δυνατότητα της Apple, όπως το κάνει π.χ στα iPhone, όχι ως υποχρέωση) , να μην δεχτεί να αντικαταστήσει το μηχάνημα γιατι κάτι τέτοιο ενδεχομένως να εμπεριείχε κόστος δικό της. Ούτε η iSquare είναι υποχρεωμένη ως εταιρεία διανομής να κάνει κάτι τέτοιο (δεν έχει καμία σχέση με τέτοια θέματα), ούτε το δικό της service (InfoQuest) ούτε η Document (έτερο εξουσιοδοτημένο service της Αθήνας) για τους ίδιους λόγους με τη Systemgraph. 
Ίσως η InfoQuest λόγω αντιππροσωπείας να είχε οικονομικά τη δυνατότητα να κάνει τα στραβά μάτια και να προχωρήσει σε αντικατάσταση για να μην ταλαιπωρηθεί άλλο ο πελάτης αλλά και πάλι υποχρεωμένη δεν είναι.

Το απαράδεκτο της υπόθεσης από πλευράς Systemgraph ήταν ξεκάθαρα η παραπομπή του πελάτη σε μεταπωλητές και διανομείς (τη στιγμή που αυτή είναι το service) και η μήνυση, κίνηση απαράδεκτη. Για την άρνηση της για αντικατάσταση ευθύνεται αποκλειστικά και μόνο η πολιτική της Apple και το μόνο που μπορεί να κάνει πέρα από τη νομική διεκδίκηση από τον αρμόδιο στην Ελλάδα κατα το νόμο είναι να παραπονεθεί με ένα e-mail στο Δουβλίνο (Apple Europe). Tώρα τη ποιότητα του service της Systemgraph δεν μπορώ να τη κρίνω. Αν φταίει δηλαδή το ανταλλακτικό ή ο τεχνικός και αν έγινε έλεγχος και το πρόβλημα εμφανίστηκε μετά ή αν ήταν πλημμελής. Δεν έχω απευθυνθεί ποτέ στη Systemgraph, όποτε έχω χρειαστεί κάτι πάω Document που είναι άψογοι.

Ας ελπίσουμε ότι τώρα που το περιστατικό έφτασε στα αυτιά της μαμάς Apple θα δώσουν λύση στο πρόβλημα του πελάτη μαζί με κάποιο δώρο και θα βάλουν χέρι στην εν λόγω εταιρεία που μηνύει πελάτες. Κανονικά θα πρέπει να της αφαιρέσουν και το τίτλο του AASP.

Πάντως μην τα μηδενίζουμε όλα. Εγώ από τη Document π.χ έχω μείνει πολύ ευχαριστημένος. Βέβαια και για τη Systemgraph καλά λόγια είχα ακούσει. Τι να πω. Ας ελπίσουμε ότι κάποτε η Apple θα αναβαθμίσει τις υπηρεσίες υποστήριξης στη χώρα μας. Καλώς ή κακώς αν έχεις μάθει να κάνεις τη δουλειά σου σε mac και σε βολεύει, δύσκολα αλλάζεις μόνο και μόνο επειδή το service στην Ελλάδα είναι μέτριο.

----------


## Frontier

> Καλώς ή κακώς αν έχεις μάθει να κάνεις τη δουλειά σου σε mac και σε βολεύει, δύσκολα αλλάζεις μόνο και μόνο επειδή το service στην Ελλάδα είναι μέτριο.


Αυτό ακριβώς είναι το πρόβλημα: κακώς επικρατεί το βόλεμα (γενικότερο και ειδικότερο στην περίπτωσή μας).

Αυτό εκμεταλλεύονται διάφοροι (εταιρίες, πρόσωπα κ.λπ) και πράττουν αυτά που πράττουν...

----------


## nightfall2k5

Το Apple Service στην Ελλαδα ειναι πονεμενη ιστορια...

Την εχω πατησει με την Rainbow 2 φορες ως τωρα (!), τη μια γιατι 1 pixel ενο φρεσκοαγορασμενου macbook pro αξιας 4500€ (!) ηταν καμμενο απο την πρωτη στιγμη που ανοιξε το λαπτοπ και δεν δεχοταν να το αλλαξουν (απο 7 πιξελ και πανω...) και την δευτερη γιατι εδωσα να μου φτιαξουν το case του προαναφερθεντος λαπτοπ καθως στραβωσε (το συγκεκριμενο μοντελο εβγαλε σε πολλους αυτο το προβλημα) και την επομενη δεν δουλευε η καρτα γραφικων...  Το ανοιξα μονος μου και ειδα το καλωδιακι μισοσυνδεμενο... Απλα το συνδεσα και ολα καλά. Σημειωτεον μου εκαναν και λακουβιτσα στο αλουμινιο του λαπτοπ και το αρνιοντουσαν... Ετσι μας το φερατε... Τους θεωρησα γελοιους και απο τοτε δεν ξαναασχοληθηκα. Δυστυχως επρεπε να αγοραστει αππλ προιον με αυτο το ποσο, απο τη στιγμη που εγω ομως δεν το πληρωσα (να ναι καλα η εταιρεια  :Very Happy: ) δεν τρελαθηκα κιολας  :ROFL: 

Παρομοια περιστατικα σε ολες τις εταιρειες με αππλ σερβις παιδιά, ειτε λεγονται Rainbow, είτε systemgraph ειτε iSquare. Επισημοι διανομεις αλλα απο service... τραγικοι.

(Ελπίζω να μη φαω και γω καμια μυνηση τωρα και τρεχω  :ROFL: )

----------


## eMike

Κλασσικός κουτοπόνηρος ελληνάρας τραμπουκίζει γιατί πληγώθηκε η περηφάνια του που πήγε στο σέρβις 2η φορά..

Και τι να κάνει, είπε να βγει σε ένα blog να τους βρίσει.. Αστροπελέκι ο τύπος..

Και επειδή η εταιρεία όπως και η κάθε εταιρεία δε μπορεί να βγαίνει στα blogs να βρίζεται, αμύνθηκε με αγωγή..όπως αμύνονται όλες οι εταιρείες παγκοσμίως..

Απλά συνήθως οι εταιρείες δεν ασχολούνται. Οπότε είμαι βέβαιος ότι για να φτάσει η υπόθεση σε αγωγή, ο τύπος απέχει πολύ από την αθωότητα και την ταλαιπωρία που επικαλείται..

Καλά να πάθει..Με σωστό τρόπο, δε χάνεις ποτέ...

Το πάνελ αντικαταστάθηκε, δεν επισκευάστηκε, και αν είχε εκ νέου πρόβλημα θα γινόταν εκ νέου αντικατάσταση.. Αντικατάσταση όχι επισκευή.. :Wink: 

Δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση να δικαιωθεί σε αυτή τη ζωή.....

----------


## sotos65

Μάλλον δεν διάβασες καν όσα γράφει....

----------


## eMike

> Μάλλον δεν διάβασες καν όσα γράφει....


Τα διάβασα φίλε, και πολύ προσεκτικά

----------


## amoydar

> Μάλλον δεν διάβασες καν όσα γράφει....


Μπορεί να μην τα διάβασε άλλα έχουν κάποια βάση όσα λεέι. Στην Ελλάδα έτσι μας έχουν κάνει και μας έχουν μάθει. Νομίζει ο καθένας μας ότι ο bloger θα βγάλει κατσαβίδια και θα του φτιάξει τον η/υ. Τα υπόλοιπα όμως έιναι θέμα ψυχολογίας του κοινού παίρνει λογκά τη θέση του αδύναμου. Αλλά ας βάλουμε λίγο τον εαυτό μας και στη θέση της εταιρίας ή του υπευθύνου αυτής. Έρχεται ένας τύπος και ζητάει αντικατάσταση σύμφωνα με νόμο που δεν αφορά την ετιαρίας μας , του εξηγούμε πως δεν προβλέπεται, οργίζεται , φωνάζει δεν καταλαβαίνει και τελικά μας κατηγορεί σε διάφορες ιντερνετικές σελίδες με αρκετά καλή ανγωνρισιμότητα. Τι κάνουμε δλδ? Αφήνουμε τον κάθε κατσαπλιά ( δεν ισχύει για το γιατρό ) να μας κατηγορεί ανενόχλητος από δω και από εκεί χωρίς να υπάρχει και πραγματικός λόγος ? Δεν θέλω να υποστηρίξω πως καλά έκανε η εταιρία απλά προσαπθώ να έρθω λίγο και στη θέση της.

----------


## sotos65

Τι βάση βρε παιδιά; Που είναι ο υποτιθέμενος *τσαμπουκάς* και οι *βρισιές*; Δουλευόμαστε μεταξύ μας ή για την περίσταση κάνουμε την τρίχα τριχιά;

ΥΓ. Παρεμπιπτόντως, *διαβάστε όλο* το νήμα στο avclub που αφορά την υπόθεση! Θα πάθετε πλάκα για τα προβλήματα που παρουσιάζουν οι συγκεκριμένοι υπολογιστές, και μάλιστα συνεχώς ακόμα και μετά την αντικατάσταση τους. Πως να μην τα πάρει στο κρανίο κάποιος λοιπόν, μου αρέσει που το συζητάμε κιόλας...

----------


## Banditgr

> Μπορεί να μην τα διάβασε άλλα έχουν κάποια βάση όσα λεέι. Στην Ελλάδα έτσι μας έχουν κάνει και μας έχουν μάθει. Νομίζει ο καθένας μας ότι ο bloger θα βγάλει κατσαβίδια και θα του φτιάξει τον η/υ. Τα υπόλοιπα όμως έιναι θέμα ψυχολογίας του κοινού παίρνει λογκά τη θέση του αδύναμου. Αλλά ας βάλουμε λίγο τον εαυτό μας και στη θέση της εταιρίας ή του υπευθύνου αυτής. Έρχεται ένας τύπος και ζητάει αντικατάσταση σύμφωνα με νόμο που δεν αφορά την ετιαρίας μας , του εξηγούμε πως δεν προβλέπεται, οργίζεται , φωνάζει δεν καταλαβαίνει και τελικά μας κατηγορεί σε διάφορες ιντερνετικές σελίδες με αρκετά καλή ανγωνρισιμότητα. Τι κάνουμε δλδ? Αφήνουμε τον κάθε κατσαπλιά ( δεν ισχύει για το γιατρό ) να μας κατηγορεί ανενόχλητος από δω και από εκεί χωρίς να υπάρχει και πραγματικός λόγος ? Δεν θέλω να υποστηρίξω πως καλά έκανε η εταιρία απλά προσαπθώ να έρθω λίγο και στη θέση της.


Μου φαίνεται ούτε εσύ διάβασες προσεκτικά (καλά ο eMike είναι σίγουρο ότι ΔΕΝ διάβασε ή πιο σωστά διάβασε αλλά κατάλαβε αυτά που ήθελε να καταλάβει)  :Razz:  Η εταιρεία ή εκπρόσωπός της εν πάση περιπτώσει, απάντησε στο AVClub και έδωσε τη δική της εκδοχή στην ιστορία και αυτό θα έπρεπε να είναι αρκετό και ο καθένας να αφεθεί να πιστέψει ότι θέλει, ούτως ή άλλως κανείς δεν ήταν μπροστά για να ξέρει τι ακριβώς έγινε και τι ειπώθηκε. Η εταιρεία δεν άφησε δηλαδή τον κάθε κατσαπλιά να την κατηγορεί ανενόχλητος. Από εκεί και πέρα, εγώ το μόνο χαρακτηρισμό που είδα ως "υβριστικό" ήταν το "λαμόγια" ο οποίος χαρακτηρισμός σύμφωνα με τον ίδιο τον καταναλωτή δεν αναφερόταν στη Systemgraph. Το δικαστήριο καλείται να βρει τα υπόλοιπα.

----------


## amoydar

> Μου φαίνεται ούτε εσύ διάβασες προσεκτικά (καλά ο eMike είναι σίγουρο ότι ΔΕΝ διάβασε ή πιο σωστά διάβασε αλλά κατάλαβε αυτά που ήθελε να καταλάβει)  Η εταιρεία ή εκπρόσωπός της εν πάση περιπτώσει, απάντησε στο AVClub και έδωσε τη δική της εκδοχή στην ιστορία και αυτό θα έπρεπε να είναι αρκετό και ο καθένας να αφεθεί να πιστέψει ότι θέλει, ούτως ή άλλως κανείς δεν ήταν μπροστά για να ξέρει τι ακριβώς έγινε και τι ειπώθηκε. Η εταιρεία δεν άφησε δηλαδή τον κάθε κατσαπλιά να την κατηγορεί ανενόχλητος. Από εκεί και πέρα, εγώ το μόνο χαρακτηρισμό που είδα ως "υβριστικό" ήταν το "λαμόγια" ο οποίος χαρακτηρισμός σύμφωνα με τον ίδιο τον καταναλωτή δεν αναφερόταν στη Systemgraph. Το δικαστήριο καλείται να βρει τα υπόλοιπα.


Φίλε μου την ιστορία την ξέρω εδώ και μέρες πριν καν εμφανιστεί εδώ. Έχω διαβάσει και έχω δει και τα έγγραφα που έβγαλε στη φόρα ο γιατρός. Εγώ δεν εξετάζω πιος έχει δίκιο νομικά και πιος όχι. Δε με νοιάζει κιόλας να σου πω την αλήθεια. Πάνω στη νοοτροπία που έχει καλλιεργηθεί μίλησα και μας επηρεάζει όλους μας. Το να ζητάς ένα Χ αίτημα από μια εταιρία service να μην στο ικανοποιέι και η επόμενη κίνηση σου είναι να βγείς στο ίντερνετ σε διάφορα site  είναι ένα θέμα προς προβληματισμό. Αυτό λέω. 
Το μόνο που έκανε σίγουρα λάθος ο γιατρός είναι η δημοσιοποίηση ονομάτων υπαλλήλων στο διαδύκτιο. Εκεί θεωρώ πως έκανε φάουλ σοβαρό και ερχόμενος στη θέση του υπαλλήλου δε μου άρσε καθόλου κάτι τέτιο. 

Επίσης δεν μπορώ να δικαιολογήσω τόσο εύκολα την οργή του άλλου και να θεωρήσω φυσιολογικότατο πως εκνευρίστηκε τόσο πολύ επειδή δεν του έφτιαξαν τον η/υ. Του πατέρα μου του εχουνε κόψει τη σύνταξη από τον Οκτώβριο με επίσημη δικαιολογία από το ΙΚΑ την έλλειψη υπαλλήλων ! Τι θα έπρεπε να κάνει δλδ ? Να αφισοκολλήσει τα ονόματα όσων υπαλλήλων έχει μιλήσει και να πάει μια μέρα να πετάξει χειροβομβιδες εκεί μέσα? Μπορεί ο καθένας μας να αντιμετωπίζει καθημερινά τραγικές καταστάσεις αλλά δεν χρειάζεται να φτάσουμε στο άλλο άκρο που να δικαιολογούμε το " φόρτωμα " και το " παρσιμο στο κρανίο " τόσο εύκολα. Και για όσους έχουν εμπειρία από εξυπηρέτηση θα γνωρίζουν πως ο ήρεμος νηφάλιος και αποφσιστικός θα εξυπηρετηθεί πολύ καλύτερα και πολύ πιο γρήγορα από τον τσαμπουκά, φωνακλη, δήθεν .

----------


## ZORO

> Κλασσικός κουτοπόνηρος ελληνάρας τραμπουκίζει γιατί πληγώθηκε η περηφάνια του που πήγε στο σέρβις 2η φορά..
> 
> Και τι να κάνει, είπε να βγει σε ένα blog να τους βρίσει.. Αστροπελέκι ο τύπος..
> 
> Και επειδή η εταιρεία όπως και η κάθε εταιρεία δε μπορεί να βγαίνει στα blogs να βρίζεται, αμύνθηκε με αγωγή..όπως αμύνονται όλες οι εταιρείες παγκοσμίως..
> 
> Απλά συνήθως οι εταιρείες δεν ασχολούνται. Οπότε είμαι βέβαιος ότι για να φτάσει η υπόθεση σε αγωγή, ο τύπος απέχει πολύ από την αθωότητα και την ταλαιπωρία που επικαλείται..
> 
> Καλά να πάθει..Με σωστό τρόπο, δε χάνεις ποτέ...
> ...


Οι οικονομολόγοι λένε, ότι 3 πράγματα είναι απαραίτητα να έχει μια επιχείρηση για να επιβιώσει.
Κεφάλαια, εργαζομένους και πελάτες.
Ο κύριος αυτός, έστω και έμεσα ήταν για την εταιρεία πελάτης.
Έμεσα γιατί η εταιρεία για της υπηρεσίες που παρέχει, εντός περιόδου υποστήριξης, παίρνει λεφτά από την apple.
Πολλές φορές κάποιος πελάτης, μπορεί να χάσει την ψυχραιμία του, συνήθως οι εργαζόμενοι μιας εταιρείας, προσπαθούν να τον ηρεμήσουν και εάν έχει κάποια παράλογη απαίτηση, να του εξηγήσουν γιατί δεν μπορούν να ικανοποιήσουν το αιτημά του.
Στην συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση, η εταιρεία στον τσαμπουκά του πελάτη τους, αντιπαρέβαλαν τον δικό τους τσαμπουκά. Φέρε αυτό το χαρτί, αλλά δεν το διαβάζω και πάρε το μηχανημά σου και φύγε από εδώ.
Μόνο που μια επιχείρηση, έχει ανάγκη τους πελάτες και όχι οι πελάτες την επιχείρηση.
Αν δεις σε αυτό μόνο το φόρουμ, έχουν γραφτεί πάνω από 200 μηνύματα και υπάρχουν πάνω από 10000 εμφανίσεις.
Σχεδόν όλοι ήτε συμφωνούν ότι είχε δίκιο ο πελάτης, ήτε θεωρούν ότι ήχε δίκιο η εταιρεία, αποδοκιμάζουν την αγωγή.
Όπωτε με αυτή την κίνηση η εταιρεία, έχει δώσει τρομακτικές διαστάσεις δημοσιότητας στο ζήτημα και έχει καταφέρει να δυσφημίσει το ονομά της σε βαθμό που δεν θα μπορούσε ποτέ να κάνουν, ούτε και οι 100 από τους πιο εξοργισμένους πελάτες της.
Και ενώ θα ήταν απλά μια υπόθεση κάποιου δυσαρεστημένου πελάτη, που λέει τα παράπονα του στο internet, όμοια με 100άδες άλλες, με την αγώγη, κατάφερε η εταιρεία να ασχολείτε με την υπόθεση, το σύνολο σχεδόν του ελληνικού internet. Τουλάχιστον το κομμάτι που ασχολείτε με την τεχνολογία. Αυτό το κομμάτι δηλαδή που είναι κα εν δυνάμει πελάτες της εταιρείας.

----------


## jkoukos

Και να ήταν μόνο το ελληνικό internet, πάει κι έρχεται.
Μας πήραν χαμπάρι και στο εξωτερικό.

----------


## ares

> Επίσης δεν μπορώ να δικαιολογήσω τόσο εύκολα την οργή του άλλου και να θεωρήσω φυσιολογικότατο πως εκνευρίστηκε τόσο πολύ επειδή δεν του έφτιαξαν τον η/υ.


Τον συγκεκριμένο υπολογιστή τον χρησιμοποιούσαν για να βλέπουν ακτινογραφίες και αξονικές τομογραφίες. Προσωπικά αντιλαμβάνομαι πλήρως την οργή του, όταν χαλάει σε τόσο σύντομο χρονικό διάστημα από την αγορά του, τον πάει για επιδιόρθωση και τον ξαναπαίρνει χαλασμένο δημιουργώντας τ σοβαρά προβλήματα στην εργασία του.

Το λάθος του για μένα ήταν πως, όταν πας να αγοράσεις κάτι τόσο σημαντικό για τη δουλειά σου, κάνεις σοβαρή και εκτεταμένη έρευνα αγοράς. Δεν αγοράζεις κάτι απλά και μόνο λόγω brand name. Έρευνα αγοράς τόσο όσο αφορά την ποιότητα της συσκευής που θα πάρεις, όσο και της ποιότητας του service. Ειδικά όταν πρόκειται για επαγγελματική χρήση, το τελευταίο είναι  το πρώτο και σημαντικότερο που χρειάζεται να ψάξεις. Γι' αυτό και απορώ, με τόσο περιορισμένη παρουσία που έχει η Apple στην Ελλάδα, πως οποιοσδήποτε σκέφτεται σοβαρά να αγοράσει υπολογιστή Apple για σοβαρή επαγγελματική χρήση.

Με αυτήν την έννοια βέβαια, ας πρόσεχε.. Ίσως με ευκαιρία αυτή την ιστορία, να βάλουν μυαλό και άλλοι επαγγελματίες και να αντιληφθούν την σημασία της σωστής υποστήριξης όταν αγοράζουν επαγγελματικά μηχανήματα.

----------


## amoydar

> Τον συγκεκριμένο υπολογιστή τον χρησιμοποιούσαν για να βλέπουν ακτινογραφίες και αξονικές τομογραφίες. Προσωπικά αντιλαμβάνομαι πλήρως την οργή του, όταν χαλάει σε τόσο σύντομο χρονικό διάστημα από την αγορά του, τον πάει για επιδιόρθωση και τον ξαναπαίρνει χαλασμένο δημιουργώντας τ σοβαρά προβλήματα στην εργασία του.
> 
> Το λάθος του για μένα ήταν πως, όταν πας να αγοράσεις κάτι τόσο σημαντικό για τη δουλειά σου, κάνεις σοβαρή και εκτεταμένη έρευνα αγοράς. Δεν αγοράζεις κάτι απλά και μόνο λόγω brand name. Έρευνα αγοράς τόσο όσο αφορά την ποιότητα της συσκευής που θα πάρεις, όσο και της ποιότητας του service. Ειδικά όταν πρόκειται για επαγγελματική χρήση, το τελευταίο είναι  το πρώτο και σημαντικότερο που χρειάζεται να ψάξεις. Γι' αυτό και απορώ, με τόσο περιορισμένη παρουσία που έχει η Apple στην Ελλάδα, πως οποιοσδήποτε σκέφτεται σοβαρά να αγοράσει υπολογιστή Apple για σοβαρή επαγγελματική χρήση.
> 
> Με αυτήν την έννοια βέβαια, ας πρόσεχε.. Ίσως με ευκαιρία αυτή την ιστορία, να βάλουν μυαλό και άλλοι επαγγελματίες και να αντιληφθούν την σημασία της σωστής υποστήριξης όταν αγοράζουν επαγγελματικά μηχανήματα.


Αδικαιολόγητος αν έιχε αυτόν και μόνο και τον η/υ για να βλέπει ακτινογραφίες. Θα έπρεπε να προβλέψει ότι μπορεί να χαλάσει οποτεδήποτε και να έχει προνοήσει για ενναλακτική. Δεν είναι δικαιολογία αυτό φίλε αλλά αστείο. Και εμένα δεν με νοιάζει τι τον ήθελε και τι τον θέλει ο καθένας. Αν έχει διαφυγόντα κερδη και τόσο σημαντικά ζητήματα να ασφαλιστεί καλύτερα. 

@ZORO έτσι είναι. Η εταιρία αυτή κάηκε. θα είναι αυτό όμως προσ όφελος του καταναλωτή?

----------


## ironfist

Η άλήθεια του καθενός είναι καθαρά υποκειμενική. 
Ισχύει και για τα λεγόμενα του γιατρού και της εταιρίας.
Ο καθένας μπορεί να στέκεται σε αυτά και να παίρνει θέση είτε να σχολιάσει την πραγματικότητα,τα γεγονότα.
 Και γεγονός είναι πως πελάτης σε πρόβλημα που είχε, δεν βρήκε λύση.
 Όπως επίσης γεγονός είναι πως πολλοί (σε όλους τους τομείς) που τυγχάνει να έχουν μια αντιπροσωπεία,service κ.ο.κ λειτουργούν με ύφος δερβέναγα, χωρίς η εταιρία, τα προιόντα της οποίας αντιπροσωπεύουν να έχει γνώση, διότι οι περισσότεροι καταναλωτές δεν ξέρουν τα δικαιώματα τους. 


Off Topic


		Φίλος έκλεισε αυτοκίνητο, του το αργούσαν υπερβολικά, ζήτησε τα χρήματα του πίσω,του άρχισαν τις δικαιολογίες,πήγε,ξαναπήγε,μίλησε,μάλωσε και συνέχισε να περιμένει, μέχρι που εδέησαν να του το παραδώσουν.
 Γνώστος σε παρόμοια περίπτωση, ζήτησε 1 φορά τα χρήματα του πίσω, δεν του τα έδωσαν, επικοινώνησε με τον κεντρικό αντιπρόσωπο,ζήτησε να λυθεί το θέμα αλλιώς θα επικοινωνούσε με την μαμά εταιρία και την άλλη μέρα η προκαταβολή του επιστράφηκε.

----------


## psyxakias

> Η άλήθεια του καθενός είναι καθαρά υποκειμενική. 
> Ισχύει και για τα λεγόμενα του γιατρού και της εταιρίας.
> Ο καθένας μπορεί να στέκεται σε αυτά και να παίρνει θέση είτε να σχολιάσει την πραγματικότητα,τα γεγονότα.


Μέχρι εδώ ΟΚ, κρατάς ισορροπία και στις 2 πλευρές.




> Και γεγονός είναι πως πελάτης σε πρόβλημα που είχε, δεν βρήκε λύση. Όπως επίσης γεγονός είναι πως πολλοί (σε όλους τους τομείς) που τυγχάνει να έχουν μια αντιπροσωπεία,service κ.ο.κ λειτουργούν με ύφος δερβέναγα, χωρίς η εταιρία, τα προιόντα της οποίας αντιπροσωπεύουν να έχει γνώση, διότι οι περισσότεροι καταναλωτές δεν ξέρουν τα δικαιώματα τους.


Εδώ όμως πλέον παρουσιάζεις μόνο την θέση του πελάτη και καθόλου της εταιρείας, όπως και την πιθανότητα να δυσφημίστηκε η εταιρεία ή να αντιμετώπισαν επιθετική & μη συνεργάσιμη συμπεριφορά (όπως ισχυρίζονται).

Εγώ ξαναλέω ότι κρατάω μικρό καλάθι και για τις 2 πλευρές και τα λεγόμενά τους, αλλά θεωρώ ότι η εταιρεία πιθανόν να μπορούσε να το διευθετήσει καλύτερα έστω και αν ο πελάτης ήταν μη συνεργάσιμος με την πολιτική τους (βλέπε αλλαγή χωρίς επιδιόρθωση) όπως ισχυρίζονται.

----------


## Xouzouris

Η θέση της εταιρείας είναι αδιάφορη καθώς ο,τι και να λέει παραμένει το γεγονός ότι το μηχάνημα ΔΕΝ το έφτιαξε. 

Άρα μοναχή της δυσφημιζεται και καλώς δυσφημιζεται. 

Αν ο πελάτης έλεγε ψέμματα τότε θα είχαν έδαφος για να δικαιωθούν, αλλά από την στιγμή που (ξαναλέω) το μηχανάκι ΔΕΝ το έφτιαξαν, "φωνάζει ο κλέφτης να φοβηθεί ο νοικοκύρης".

----------


## psyxakias

Ε να μη το αναλύουμε τότε, "ο πελάτης έχει πάντα δίκιο".  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## redcom7

πραγματικα νομιζω οτι η αντιπροσωπεια της apple εδω εκανε λαθος . δεν επρεπε να τραβηξει το θεμα τοσο πολυ .. χωρις να ξερω λεπτομερειες θα πω οτι το θεμα θα μπορουσε να ληξει πιο ομορφα και για τους δυο....

----------


## Xouzouris

> Ε να μη το αναλύουμε τότε, "ο πελάτης έχει πάντα δίκιο".


Δεν ειπα αυτο, μιλησα για την συγκεκριμενη περιπτωση. 

Χαλαει κατι. Το πας για σερβις. Στο δινουν λεγοντας οτι το εφτιαξαν και οτι το ελεγξαν και δουλευει κανονικα κ.ο.κ. Πας σπιτι και βρισκεις οτι ειναι χειροτερα απο πριν. 

Επειδη πιστευεις οτι το σερβις οντως το κοιταξε, το επισκευασε κλπ και επειδη το χρησιμοποιεις για δουλεια οπου η πιστοτητα της απεικονισης ειναι ζωτικης σημασιας, θεωρεις οτι το μηχανημα ειναι γενικα ελαττωματικο και πως εχει χασει την αξιοπιστια του (οπως και ο μαστορας που απετυχε ηδη να διορθωσει το προβλημα την πρωτη φορα) και ζητας αντικατασταση του, πραγμα που υπο συνθηκες προβλεπεται και απο τον κατασκευαστη, αλλα και απο το Ελληνικο Δικαιο. Ο εξουσιοδοτημενος μαστορας ομως δεν δεχεται καν να εξετασει τις συνθηκες αυτες, και σε διωχνει κακην-κακως απο το μαγαζι στελνοντας σε στο μαγαζι, στο διαλα και οπου αλλου θες.

Αυτη την ιστορια ουσιαστικα δεν την εχει διαψευσει καμια απο τις δυο πλευρες. Αν ειπανε καμια κουβεντα παραπανω ή παρακατω δεν εχει σημασια, σε αδρες γραμμες τα πραγματα εγιναν ετσι.

Βγαινεις λοιπον εσυ και λες την ΑΛΗΘΗ σου ιστορια δεξια και αριστερα.

Εχεις δικαιωμα να το κανεις? Καθε δικαιωμα ΙΜΗΟ. 

Ακομη και εαν δυσφημιζεται η εταιρεια? Ακομη και τοτε. Εφ'οσον λεγεται η αληθεια και η αληθεια ειναι δυσφημιστικη για την εταιρεια, ας προσεχε. Οι πραξεις της την δυσφημισαν αλλωστε.

----------


## ironfist

> Εγώ ξαναλέω ότι κρατάω μικρό καλάθι και για τις 2 πλευρές και τα λεγόμενά τους, αλλά θεωρώ ότι η εταιρεία πιθανόν να μπορούσε να το διευθετήσει καλύτερα έστω και αν ο πελάτης ήταν μη συνεργάσιμος με την πολιτική τους (βλέπε αλλαγή χωρίς επιδιόρθωση) όπως ισχυρίζονται.



Κι εγώ κρατάω μικρό καλάθι.
Το γιατί αντέδρασε έτσι ο πελάτης, γιατί αντέδρασε έτσι η εταιρία, είναι δικό τους θέμα. Και δεν εξετάζουμε το ποιανού η αντίδραση είναι η σωστή.
 Το γεγονός πως το πρόβλημα παρέμεινε είναι το ζητούμενο.
Και δεν νομίζω πως σε περίπτωση που πελάτης/εταιρία θα ήταν στο εξωτερικό θα συζητούσαμε τώρα το συγκεκριμένο θέμα.
 Απλά εδώ όλα ξεκινάνε από την άγνοια των καταναλωτών και το ότι πολλές εταιρίες/αντιπροσωπείες/service και οι εργαζόμενοι σε αυτές,βασιζόμενες σε αυτό, θεωρούν πως μπορούν να αντιδρούν ανέλεγκτες/οι.
(χωρίς να σκέφτονται πως πρωτίστως πρέπει να διαφυλάσσουν το όνομα του προιόντος που αντιπροσωπεύουν).
 Και όταν κάποιος αντιδρά πέρα από αυτό που έχουν συνηθίσει να αντιμετωπίζουν, συμβαίνουν αυτά τα φαινόμενα. Να συζητάμε για το αυτονόητο και να αναλωνόμαστε στο να παίρνουμε θέση σε "γελοίες" κοκορομαχίες.
 (Και η αντίδραση της ανεξάρτητης αρχης που κλήθηκε να πάρει θέση,να καλέσει τις δυο πλευρές για να λυθεί το θέμα, αυτό υποδηλώνει).

----------


## Verde

Καπου διαβασα οτι εχουν ξεχυθει στο ιντερνετ σε blog και forum διαφοροι εργαζομενοι του σερβις και της Apple μαζι με "fan boys" και προσπαθουν να μαζεψουν τα ασυμαζευτα και το πληγωμενο γοητρο του μηλου.... λετε να εχουμε κι εδω μεσα?? :Razz: 


Εγω θα μιλησω απο προσωπική περιπτωση σε p/c που μου χαλασε μετα απο αρκετους μηνες εντος εγγυησης, παω μου αλλαζουν τις 2 μνημες και μου λενε οτι ειναι ΟΚ! Γυρναω σπιτι το p/c δεν ανοιγε καν!!! Παω 2η μερα εκνευρισμενος στο σερβις και μου αλλαζουν την καρτα γραφικων, μου βαζουν πολυ καλυτερη και νεοτερη καρτα, κανανε και 10-20 τεστ οτι φορτωνει κανονικα Windows και μου δεινουν και καπου 100 ευρω εκπτωτικο κουπονι γιατι η νεα καρτα γραφικων ειναι φτηνοτερη απο την παλια!!! 
Με κερδισαν και πλεον ψωνιζω απο την συγκεκριμενη γνωστη αλυσιδα γιατι μου εμνπνεει εμπιστοσυνη! (δεν αναφερω ονομα για να μην θεωρηθει διαφημιση)
Αμα ειχα Apple μαλλον θα μου ειχαν κανει μυνηση! :Razz:  :Thumb down: 

Οτι και να εκανε ο πελατης, παει 2η φορα με το ιδιο και χειροτερο προβλημα και του κανουν και μυνηση! Σορρυ αλλα αυτο δεν στεκει! Οτι και να εκανε! 
Το οτι βγηκε στο ιντερνετ και ειπε την αρνητικη του αποψη για το σεβρις δεν ειναι αδικημα!
Οσοι το υποστηριζουν μαλλον ειναι υπερ της φίμωσης, της συγκάλυψης, του κουκουλώματος και αλλων "δημοκρατικων" διαδικασιων... :ROFL:

----------


## akis1009

> Αδικαιολόγητος αν έιχε αυτόν και μόνο και τον η/υ για να βλέπει ακτινογραφίες. Θα έπρεπε να προβλέψει ότι μπορεί να χαλάσει οποτεδήποτε και να έχει προνοήσει για ενναλακτική. Δεν είναι δικαιολογία αυτό φίλε αλλά αστείο. Και εμένα δεν με νοιάζει τι τον ήθελε και τι τον θέλει ο καθένας. Αν έχει διαφυγόντα κερδη και τόσο σημαντικά ζητήματα να ασφαλιστεί καλύτερα. 
> 
> @ZORO έτσι είναι. Η εταιρία αυτή κάηκε. θα είναι αυτό όμως προσ όφελος του καταναλωτή?


Δηλαδή κάθε εταιρεία πρέπει να αγοράζει δύο-δύο τους υπολογιστές μπας και χαλάσει ο ένας? Ή μήπως να απευθυνθεί σε ΣΟΒΑΡΗ εταιρεία για την οποία ξέρει ότι και να χαλάσει σήμερα ο υπολογιστής την επομένη θα είναι και πάλι λειτουργικός??
Και δεν είναι αστείο γιατί όταν αγοράζεις κάτι έχει ΕΓΓΥΗΣΗ ( η οποία στις ΣΟΒΑΡΕΣ εταιρείες αναφέρεται και σε χρόνο αποκατάστασης....), τώρα αν μπλέκεις με μπακάληδες είναι άλλο θέμα.!!!
Το συγκεκριμένο πρόβλημα στους iMac είναι πολύ γνωστό και κανονικά και από μόνη της η μαμά εταιρεία θα έπρεπε να είχε δώσει εντολή για άμεση αντικατάσταση!
Και αν αγόραζε και 2ο iMac και ήταν και αυτός προβληματικός??

Επίσης η "συμβουλή" για αγορά του AppleCare είναι εντελώς γελοία (για τους λόγους που ισχυρίζεται ο υπάλληλος της εταιρείας , και καλά ότι μπορεί να ξαναπαρουσιάσει πρόβλημα η οθόνη ) καθώς οποιοδήποτε ανταλλακτικό αλλαχθεί εντός εγγύησης ανανεώνεται αυτόματα η εγγύησή του (στην προκειμένη ηλεκτρονικό) για 2 χρόνια ή για όσο διάστημα είχε και το αρχικό κομμάτι σε περίπτωση που δεν είναι ηλεκτρονικό. 
Επίσης ο νόμος περί αντικατάστασης ή επισκευής από τον πωλητή είναι συμπληρωματικός ως προς την αρχική εγγύηση και προς προστασία του καταναλωτή. Ο ίδιος ο καταναλωτής αποφασίζει μόνος του ποιον από τους 2 θα χρησιμοποιήσει (αντικατάσταση από τον πωλητή ή τον εγγυητή).

----------


## DreamAxe

> Καπου διαβασα οτι εχουν ξεχυθει στο ιντερνετ σε blog και forum διαφοροι εργαζομενοι του σερβις και της Apple μαζι με "fan boys" και προσπαθουν να μαζεψουν τα ασυμαζευτα και το πληγωμενο γοητρο του μηλου.... λετε να εχουμε κι εδω μεσα??


Για εργαζόμενους του service δεν ξέρω, αλλά fanboys χτύπησαν και σε αυτό το νήμα  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
Βέβαια όταν ο φανατισμός οπαδών της συγκεκριμένης εταιρείας αγγίζει επίπεδα "ιερού πολέμου" περίμενε κάποιος το αντίθετο?  :Whistle: 

Hint:

*Spoiler:*




			Συνήθως τα apple fanboys εμφανίζονται να έχουν avatar κάτι που θυμίζει μήλο/OSX/iphone, αναγνωρίζονται εύκολα απο το επιπέδου ιεροκύρηκα ύφος τους και την δογματική αφοσίωση στο τρίπτυχο apple/jobs/αλάθητο. Μπορείται να τα παγιδέψετε μόνο με masterball αλλά ποτέ την ώρα που trollαρουν καθώς το trolling frenzy τους αυξάνει το evasiveness.

----------


## psyxakias

> Για εργαζόμενους του service δεν ξέρω, αλλά fanboys χτύπησαν και σε αυτό το νήμα 
> Βέβαια όταν ο φανατισμός οπαδών της συγκεκριμένης εταιρείας αγγίζει επίπεδα "ιερού πολέμου" περίμενε κάποιος το αντίθετο?


Εγώ πάλι ότι γενικότερα υπάρχει ισορροπία και υπάρχουν και αρκετά anti-fanboys, που κατηγορούν τα fanboys που με τη σειρά τους κατηγορούν τα anti-fanboys, κτλ και όταν κάποιο από αυτά ζοριστεί κατηγορεί την άλλη πλευρά για fanboyism ή antifaboyism.

Στο συγκεκριμένο νήμα δε βλέπω πάντως ιδιαίτερα ακραίες απόψεις υπέρ της apple. Εκτός αν θεωρούμαι και εγώ apple fanboy.  :Laughing:

----------


## fu.

Ωραίο ρεζουμέ σε δίγραμμο Ψύχ :)

----------


## amoydar

Fan Apple boy δεν είμαι. Δεν πήρα ποτε Apple καθώς είναι πολύ ακριβή εταιρία ( για εμένα ). Τώρα akis1009 αν ο τύπος χρησιμοποιούσε τον Η/Υ όντος για να βγάζει ακτινογραφίες και το επικαλέστηκε κιόλας ως δικαιολογία είναι αστείος ! Εστω ότι είσαι γιατρός , γιατρός ακτινολόγος . Βγάζεις και εξετάζεις ( λέμε ) καθημερινα πολλές ακτινογραφίες. Αυτό σημαίνει μεγάλη ευθύνη αλλά και αρκετά έσοδα ( γιατί δεν το κάνεις και τζάμπα ). Τοτε βασίζεις όλη σου την ευθύνη - φήμη - εργασία - πελατεία - οικονομία πάνω σε ένα Mac  και στηνικανότητα του υπαλλήλου της SG να στο επιδιορθώσει γρήγορα? Δηλαδή εσύ αυτό θα έκανες? Και αν σου χάλαγε ο Η/υ ( που η/υκαι θα χαλάσει βρε αδερφέ ) θα έμενες ξεκρέμαστος ? Εγώ προφανώς ΔΕΝ θα έκανα αυτό αλλά θα έιχα τουλάχισον ένα ενναλακτικό η/υ ικανό να μου κάνει την ίδια δουλειά. Μη τρελαθούμε τελείως. Είπαμε φταίει απόλυτα η εταιρία που δεν του έφτιαξε αλλά μην της φορτώνουμε τώρα όλα τα διαφυγόντα κέρδη και την εργασιακή ανεπάρκεια ( αν υπήρξε ) του γιατρού.

----------


## psyxakias

> Δηλαδή κάθε εταιρεία πρέπει να αγοράζει δύο-δύο τους υπολογιστές μπας και χαλάσει ο ένας? Ή μήπως να απευθυνθεί σε ΣΟΒΑΡΗ εταιρεία για την οποία ξέρει ότι και να χαλάσει σήμερα ο υπολογιστής την επομένη θα είναι και πάλι λειτουργικός??


Όταν πρόκειται για επαγγελματική δραστηριότητα, σαφώς και θα πρέπει να έχεις εφεδρικό σύστημα για να κάνεις προσωρινά τη δουλειά σου σε περίπτωση βλάβης και είναι το λιγότερο ανευθυνότητα να επικαλεστείς πρόβλημα στην δουλειά λόγω ενός Η/Υ. Σαφώς και επιλογή εξοπλισμού με συμβόλαιο συντήρησης on-site είναι εξίσου καλή ιδέα. Πάντως σε όποια εταιρεία και αν έχω εργαστεί (ακόμα και σε μικρή ~5 ατόμων), είχαμε spare εξοπλισμό (συσκευές κινητών, workstations, laptops, server, switches κτλ), ώστε σε περίπτωση βλάβης (που είχε συμβεί και πάντα θα συμβαίνει) να αντικατασταθούν άμεσα ώσπου να πάει/γυρίσει από service.

Ακόμα και σπίτι έχω 2 μηχανήματα stand-by, ώστε να αντικαταστήσουν  το βασικό σε περίπτωση βλάβης διότι συνδέομαι στη δουλειά και εξ'  αποστάσεως και 2 mobile internet συνδέσεις σε περίπτωση βλάβη ADSL,  καθώς και UPS να με καλύπτει για τουλάχιστον 1.5-2 ώρες σε περίπτωση  διακοπής ρεύματος. Εγώ δηλαδή, και πόσοι άλλοι, που έχουμε προνοήσει για τέτοιες καταστάσεις εφ'όσον θεωρούμε ότι θα επηρεάσει την εργασία μας... βλάκες είμαστε;

Τα παραπάνω όμως αφορούν τι μέτρα μπορεί να πάρει ο καθένας μας για να μην καταστραφεί η δουλειά του, και δε δικαιολογούν σε καμία περίπτωση το γεγονός της επιστροφής ενός μηχανήματος από το οποιοδήποτε support χωρίς να έχει λυθεί το πρόβλημα. Είναι άκρως απαράδεκτο να μην έχουν γίνει όλες οι απαραίτητες δοκιμές και θα πρέπει να το "κυνηγάμε", αρκεί να μη χάνουμε το δίκιο μας με παράλογη συμπεριφορά (απειλές, άσκοπες δημοσιοποιήσεις, χαρακτηρισμούς κτλ). Σε όλους έχει συμβεί όμως και δεν κάναμε έτσι, έχω γράψει παρόμοια ιστορία παλιότερα για laptop των >€2000, που τελικά αντικαταστάθηκε (μετά από 4 επισκέψεις τεχνικών). Στη συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση είχα τελικά ένα εφεδρικό μικρότερων specs, που έκανε προσωρινά τη δουλειά του.

----------


## Xouzouris

> Fan Apple boy δεν είμαι. Δεν πήρα ποτε Apple καθώς είναι πολύ ακριβή εταιρία ( για εμένα ). Τώρα akis1009 αν ο τύπος χρησιμοποιούσε τον Η/Υ όντος για να βγάζει ακτινογραφίες και το επικαλέστηκε κιόλας ως δικαιολογία είναι αστείος ! Εστω ότι είσαι γιατρός , γιατρός ακτινολόγος . Βγάζεις και εξετάζεις ( λέμε ) καθημερινα πολλές ακτινογραφίες. Αυτό σημαίνει μεγάλη ευθύνη αλλά και αρκετά έσοδα ( γιατί δεν το κάνεις και τζάμπα ). Τοτε βασίζεις όλη σου την ευθύνη - φήμη - εργασία - πελατεία - οικονομία πάνω σε ένα Mac  και στηνικανότητα του υπαλλήλου της SG να στο επιδιορθώσει γρήγορα? Δηλαδή εσύ αυτό θα έκανες? Και αν σου χάλαγε ο Η/υ ( που η/υκαι θα χαλάσει βρε αδερφέ ) θα έμενες ξεκρέμαστος ? Εγώ προφανώς ΔΕΝ θα έκανα αυτό αλλά θα έιχα τουλάχισον ένα ενναλακτικό η/υ ικανό να μου κάνει την ίδια δουλειά. Μη τρελαθούμε τελείως. Είπαμε φταίει απόλυτα η εταιρία που δεν του έφτιαξε αλλά μην της φορτώνουμε τώρα όλα τα διαφυγόντα κέρδη και την εργασιακή ανεπάρκεια ( αν υπήρξε ) του γιατρού.


Μιλας για πραγματα που δεν γνωριζεις και λες και "αστειο" τον κοσμο που δεν συμφωνει με τις ανακριβειες που εχεις φτιαξει στο μυαλο σου.

Κατ'αρχην κανενας υπολογιστης δεν "βγαζει" ακτινογραφιες κανενος ειδους, αυτες βγαινουν απο εξειδικευμενα μηχανηματα τα οποια, εφ'οσον ειναι ψηφιακα, ερχονται μαζι με υπολογιστη και software που παρεχει η εταιρεια που παρεχει και το μηχανημα (πχ Siemens, Toshiba, Esaote κ.ο.κ.) και συμπεριλαμβανεται στο service plan του μηχανηματος με on site και συνηθως same business day υποστηριξη.

Οποτε παει αυτο.

Απο την αλλη, ξερεις δεν ειναι αναγκη να εισαι ακτινολογος για να βλεπεις ακτινογραφιες και αξονικες, ολοι οι γιατροι χρειαζονται να το κανουν περισσοτερο ή λιγοτερο συχνα, ειναι εξετασεις που φερνουν οι ασθενεις τους-πιο συχνα απο τους υπολοιπους, ειδικοτητες οπως οι χειρουργοι ή οι ογκολογοι για ευνοητους λογους. 

Τα περισσοτερα διαγνωστικα κεντρα πλεον δινουν τις εξετασεις σε CD/DVD, οποιοσδηποτε λοιπον θελει να τις δει σε ολο τους το μεγαλειο (πολλες φορες στο DVD περιεχονται απεικονισεις που δεn τυπωνονται σε φιλμ, πχ 3D reconstructions) στο ιατρειο του χρειαζεται εναν υπολογιστη με DICOM viewer και μια καλη οθονη και τυγχανει το καλυτερο DICOM viewer εκει εξω να ειναι σε MacOS (Osirix) και ταυτοχρονα το 27" iMac να εχει μια απο τις καλυτερες οθονες και σε μεγεθος και σε ποιοτητα. Μια χαρα επιλογη εκανε λοιπον στα χαρτια. 

Οσο για το "η/υ ειναι θα χαλασει", σορρυ αλλα δεν ειναι λογικη αυτη. Εχω υπολογιστη του 2002 που δουλευει ακομα σαν την πρωτη μερα και δεν εχει χαλασει ποτε, και σιγουρα δεν ειμαι ο μονος, και σιγουρα δεν εκανε €2.000. Ειναι λογικο για τον αδαη σε σχεση με το σερβις της Apple να περιμενει οτι ενα ακριβοτερο μηχανημα θα ειναι και ποιοτικοτερο και δεν θα τον αφησει στα κρυα του λουτρου στο 8μηνο. Δηλαδη αν ηταν ταξιτζης επρεπε να εχει κι ενα δευτερο αυτοκινητο ευκαιρο επειδη "αυτοκινητο ειναι θα χαλασει" και ωστοσο πρεπει να δουλεψουμε? 


Εξ'αλλου, μπορει και να ειχε ενα λαπτοπ πχ για να κανει τη δουλεια του (η οποια ξαναλεω δεν ειναι να διαβαζει και να γνωματευει ακτινογραφιες/αξονικες/μαγνητικες), αλλα αυτος δεν ειναι λογος να στερηθει το πρωταρχικο εργαλειο του επειδη καποιοι δεν ξερουν ή δεν θελουν να κανουν τη δουλεια τους οπως πρεπει.

----------


## PopManiac

Πάντως εγώ όσο διαβάζω το νήμα τόσο μου δημιουργείται ο - αφελής ίσως και διορθώστε με - προβληματισμός:

Όντως είναι γκρίζα η ιστορία εδώ και η αλήθεια και το δίκιο βρίσκονται (θα βρεθούν; ) κάπου στη μέση.

Όμως γιατί εγώ πιστεύω πως ο αρχικός "ένοχος" (προσέξτε τα εισαγωγικά μην το πάρετε της μετρητοίς  :Wink: ) είναι το κατάστημα από όπου αγόρασε τον υπολογιστή ο συγκεκριμένος;

Γιατί το αρχικό κατάστημα δεν ανέλαβε το ίδιο να αποστείλει τον υπολογιστή για service και τα περεταίρω;

Μερικοί θα θυμηθείτε μια ιστορία που έγραψα εδώ για Βέλγιο. Έ, στη δική μου περίπτωση, ο reseller έστειλε το ελαττωματικό για έλεγχο και αντικατάσταση και μόνο μου πρότειναν να το κάνω ο ίδιος αν ήθελα να κόψω από τη διαδικασία 4-5 μέρες.

Γιατί, στην προκείμενη περίπτωση, ο αρχικός reseller (το Public δεν ήταν) έβγαλε την ουρά του απέξω;

Ή, μήπως πρότεινε το ίδιο να αναλάβει τη διαδικασία και επειδή θα έπαιρνε χρόνο ο πελάτης επέλεξε να πάει μόνος του για service;

Θεωρώ πάντως πως μεγάλο μέρος ευθύνης βρίσκεται και εκεί αλλά δεν ξέρω νομικά τι παίζει στην Ελλάδα αν και θα εκπλαγώ αν ο αρχικός reseller δεν είχε υποχρέωση ο ίδιος να παραπέμψει το μηχάνημα για service

----------


## ares

Ο πελάτης έχει πάντα άδικο.  Ή είναι πάντα παράξενος, περίεργος, "ελλατωματικός". Αυτή είναι η  νοοτροπία  που κυριαρχεί στην Ελλάδα. Οτιδήποτε άλλο προκαλεί το γέλιο και τον καγχασμό ανάμεσα στην πλειοψηφία, δυστυχώς, εκείνων που απασχολούνται στο χώρο παροχής υπηρεσιών.

*Δεν αντιλαμβάνονται καν πως το "ο πελάτης έχει πάντα δίκιο" είναι business moto  και όχι η αντικειμενική πραγματικότητα*. Νομίζουν πως θα τους πέσει η μαγκιά όταν έχουν απέναντί τους έναν πελάτη που έχει καταφανώς άδικο, αν του συμπεριφερθούν σα να είχε (κάποιο) δίκιο. Το "ποιος είσαι εσύ που θα μου πεις εμένα" είναι περισσότερο βαθιά ριζωμένο από την ψυχρή επαγγελματική λογική και ο πελάτης ( παράξενος η μη δεν έχει καμία σημασία) αντιμετωπίζεται ως προσωπικός αντίπαλος και όχι  σαν κομμάτι της δουλειάς.  Έτσι όλα καταλήγουν σε ένα προσωπικό διαγωνισμό μαγκιάς.

Απο ψυχρή επαγγελματική σκοπιά, το πόσο και αν ο πελάτης είχε δίκιο ή όχι, είναι παντελώς αδιάφορο. Άλλο πράγμα μια επιχείρηση , άλλο το παρθεναγωγείο και άλλο η ταβέρνα με τους μάγκες της.

----------


## vandekon

:One thumb up:

----------


## Manolis_karas

Μου έχουν τύχει αρκετές παραλλαγές σχετικά με την επισκευή ελαττωματικών - χαλασμένων μηχανημάτων. Π.χ. να αναλάβει το κατάστημα, από το οποίο αγοράστηκε το προϊόν, τα πάντα, να ασχοληθεί με αυτά το επίσημο service εξολοκλήρου, να γίνει συνεργασία καταστήματος - service και εγώ να τρέχω να μαζεύω χαρτιά ναι, αλλά να με βάλουν να ζητήσω συγνώμη και να με μηνύσουν επειδή αγόρασα προϊόν τους δεν μου έχει τύχει ακόμη.

----------


## 29gk

> Γιατί το αρχικό κατάστημα δεν ανέλαβε το ίδιο να αποστείλει τον υπολογιστή για service και τα περεταίρω;
> 
> ................
> 
> Γιατί, στην προκείμενη περίπτωση, ο αρχικός reseller (το Public δεν ήταν) έβγαλε την ουρά του απέξω;
> 
> Ή, μήπως πρότεινε το ίδιο να αναλάβει τη διαδικασία και επειδή θα έπαιρνε χρόνο ο πελάτης επέλεξε να πάει μόνος του για service;
> 
> Θεωρώ πάντως πως μεγάλο μέρος ευθύνης βρίσκεται και εκεί αλλά δεν ξέρω νομικά τι παίζει στην Ελλάδα αν και θα εκπλαγώ αν ο αρχικός reseller δεν είχε υποχρέωση ο ίδιος να παραπέμψει το μηχάνημα για service


Eπειδη απλουστατα ο πελατης δεν ζητησε ποτε απο το καταστημα οιαδηποτε συμμετοχη, οταν προεκυψε η βλαβη.

Και κανοντας ενα συνοπτικο ιστορικο, για μια ακομα φορα, μπορει να προκυψουν και αλλες εικασιες ή ισως και συμπερασματα. Γκριζα παντα. 

Ετσι λοιπον βασισμενοι στην περιγραφη του ιδιου του πελατη στο φορουμ του avclub, βλεπουμε με ημερομηνια αναρτησης την 11/10/2010,  τα εξης :




> Ο εν λόγω η/υ παρουσίασε πολλαπλές γκρίζες περιοχές στην 27'' οθόνη του. Ακολούθησα τις οδηγίες στο manual και στο www.apple.com/support και επισκέφτηκα εξουσιοδοτημένο συνεργείο της Systemgraph technologies ΕΠΕ στη Λ. Μεσογείων, Χαλάνδρι. 
> Κατά την πρώτη παραλαβή από το service της systemgraph 4/10 μου  επιδόθηκε "αναφορά επισκευής" στην οποία αναγράφεται ότι έγινε αλλαγή  της οθόνης (ΧΩΡΙΣ ΝΑ ΑΝΑΦΕΡΕΤΑΙ ΓΡΑΠΤΩΣ Ο ΛΟΓΟΣ) και εκτεταμένος έλεγχος  τόσο της οθόνης (κατόπιν επισκευής) όσο και όλων των υπολοίπων μερών  του η/υ, καθώς επίσης ξηρός εσωτερικός και εξωτερικός καθαρισμός. Ωστόσο  μου συνέστησαν να αγοράσω το APPLECARE προς 180 ευρώ για επέκταση της  εγγύησης, επειδή από την εμπειρία τους "αυτά χαλάνε συχνά και με τις  οθόνες στα νέα imac ποτέ δεν ξέρεις...".
> 
> Η διαπίστωση ότι η οθόνη συνεχίζει να μη λειτουργεί σωστά (συν ορισμένα  spots υγρασίας πίσω από το πλαστικό που βρίσκεται μπροστά στο panel  -υποθέτω από τον "ξηρό" καθαρισμό) έγινε σχεδόν άμεσα οπότε και  ξαναεπισκέφτηκα το service μαζί με συνάδεφλό μου. Εκεί μας είπαν ότι  πρέπει να *έτυχε* το ανταλλακτικό (νέα LCD) που τοποθετήθηκε να είναι  προβληματικό όπως και η LCD που αφαιρέθηκε. Η πρόταση ήταν να παραμείνει  άλλη μια βδομάδα για περαιτέρω επισκευή. 
> Εγώ επέμεινα ότι ο η/υ παύει να είναι αξιόπιστος και επικαλέστηκα το  άρθρο 540 του Αστικού Κώδικα και την παράγραφο 5 του Νόμου 2251, σύμφωνα  με τα οποία έχω νόμιμο δικαίωμα να ζητήσω επιστροφή των χρημάτων μου ή  αντικατάσταση με νέο η/υ εντός εγγύησης. 
> Η systemgraph μου ζήτησε να υποβάλω το αίτημα γραπτώς, όπως και έκανα  επιτόπου (αυτό δεν το περίμεναν) και τότε σημείωσαν οι ίδιοι στο  αντίγραφο κάτω από το γραπτό αίτημά μου ότι παρέλαβαν το κείμενο χωρίς  να το διαβάσουν και αρνούνται να παραλάβουν τον η/υ στο service γιατί  δεν αποδέχονται το αίτημά μου (..που δεν διάβασαν).  Μου είπαν  προφορικά,"δεν το αγόρασες από εδώ, πάρε το και φύγε, πήγαινε στην  iSQUARE ή στο Public". Aυτό ασφαλώς είναι αστείο, γιατί πρόκειται για  εξουσιοδοτημένο service και επίσης τοποθέτησαν οι ίδιοι τη νέα οθόνη που  έχει βλάβη. 
> 
> Κατόπιν αυτών κατέληξα στην ISQUARE με μια ακουλουθία άλλων αστείων  ενεργειών από την πλευρά τους, όπως η αποποίηση πάσας ευθύνης γιατί "δεν  αποτελούν αντιπροσωπεία αλλά απλό διανομέα". 
> Τώρα είμαι σε καταγγελία προς τον Συνήγορο του Πολίτη και στη Γενική  Γραμμ. Καταναλωτή του Υπ. Οικονομίας, εναντίον της systemgraph και  isquare. 
> O δε η/υ βρίσκεται στο service της infoquest. Επίσης στέλνω εξώδικο στη  systemgraph και την isquare γιατί δεν ανταποκρίθηκαν στις διατάξεις του Ν  2251 και 540 του αστικού κώδικα ως όφειλαν, βραδύνουν την αποκατάσταση  της ζημιάς μου και δεν μου έχουν ζητήσει ούτε μία συγγνώμη όντες πολύ  απασχολημένοι να τα ρίχνουν ο ένας στον άλλο και στα καταστήματα Public  και σε εμένα που δεν πήγα από την αρχή στα καταστήματα Public, αλλά στο  εξουσιοδοτημένο service (!?), αυτά δια στόματος κυρίων Π...... και  Κ....... του customer service της iSquare AE.


Δηλαδη :

1) ο υπολογιστης αγοραζεται τον Ιανουαριο του 2010
2) Τον Σεπτεμβριο του 2010 ( *8 μηνες μετα* ) παρουσιαζεται προβλημα
3) Πηγαινει για επισκευη στο εξουσιοδοτημενο service στις 2/10/2010
4) Παραλαμβανεται επισκευασμενος και στα πλαισια της *εγγυησης* στις 4/10/2010 ( *δηλαδη 2 ημερες αργοτερα* ) 
5) Πολυ συντομα, " *σχεδόν άμεσα* " κατα τον πελατη και για την ακριβεια στις 7/10/2010, επιστρεφει στο service με αναφορα στο ιδιο ή και χειροτερο προβλημα
6) Το service παραδεχεται την αστοχια της πρωτης επισκευης, και διατειθεται να ξαναεπισκευασει το μηχανημα, παντα στα πλαισια της εγγυησης, αλλα αυτην την φορα με διαρκεια επισκευης την 1 εβδομαδα. Υποθετω πως θα ηθελε να σιγουρεψει την σωστη επισκευη αυτην την φορα σκεπτομενος καλοπιστα οτι κατι απλα δεν πηγε καλα την πρωτη φορα, καθως δεν ειναι σπανιες οι περιπτωσεις αυτες.

Και, για μια ακομη φορα με τον κινδυνο να φανω κουραστικος,  επισημαινω πως εδω αρχιζουν τα παραξενα και οι διαφορες εικασιες :

1) Και ο πελατης αλλα και οι 2 εταιρειες και οχι η μια η οποια εκανε και την αγωγη, επιβεβαιωνουν πως ο πελατης *απαιτει* ( αυτη ειναι η σωστη λεξη και οχι το "ζητα" ) την πληρη αντικατασταση του επι 8 μηνες χρησιμοποιημενου μηχανηματος του, επικαλουμενος 2 αρθρα νομου, το ενα των οποιων  ( το ΑΚ 540 ) θα επρεπε να απευθυνθει στο καταστημα αγορας οπως και του επισημαινουν και τα 2 service, και το αλλο ( η παράγραφος 5 του Νόμου 2251 ) το οποιο η *κοινη λογικη* λεει πως θα μπορουσε να ισχυσει εαν και εφοσον του ειχαν αρνηθει καλυψη εγγυησης, υπηρχαν επαναλαμβανομενες αστοχες επισκευες, υπηρχε γενικοτερη αρνηση επισκευης ή αντικατασταση με αλλο *παρομοιας ή καλυτερης καταστασης*. Οχι δηλαδη απαραιτητα καινουργιου αλλα ισως καποιο μεταχειρισμενο 6μηνου ας πουμε.

2) Ο πελατης ομως, επαναλαμβανω και παλι, πηγε *προετοιμασμενος* ( μαρτυρας, απαιτηση, γραπτα αιτηματα ) μονον για ενα απο δυο ενδεχομενα. Ειτε εντελως καινουργιο μηχανημα ειτε επιστροφη χρηματων. Τιποτε αλλο.

3) Στις 11/10/2010 ο πελατης εχει ηδη αναρτησει την περιπτωση, *οπως την εχει αναρτησει*, σε blog, forum, εχει ηδη προβει σε καταγγελιες και αποστελλει και εξωδικα και προς τις 2 εταιρειες.

Αρα η κατασταση κλιμακωνεται απο τον ιδιο, πολυ πολυ γρηγορα, εναντια 2 εκ των 3 εταιρειων που αποτελουν τα εξουσιοδοτημενα service αλλα οχι και εναντιον του καταστηματος οπου και αγορασε το συστημα που αν δεν κανω λαθος και συμφωνα με την "ιδιαζουσα" εμπορικη πολιτικη της APPLE θεωρειται και αυτο "εξουσιοδοτημενο" και διαθετει και αναλογες εταιρικες περγαμηνες.

Τωρα, δεν γνωριζω τι συμβαινει εις την αλλοδαπην, ομως στην χωρα μας υπαρχουν, καλως ή κακως, συγκεκριμενες πρακτικες οι οποιες διεπονται και απο αντιστοιχους νομους. Το τι κανει παλι η καθε εταιρεια, αναφερθηκε και προηγουμενως, μονον πανω και περισσοτερο απο οσα δινει ο νομος μπορει να συμβαινει. Ομως στην συγκεκριμενη περιπτωση και σε αντιθεση με το τι κανει η APPLE σε ολοκληρο τον κοσμο, εδω ΔΕΝ το κανει. Δεν θελει, δεν μπορει, δεν την νοιαζει, δεν εχει τελικα καμια απολυτως σημασια. Αυτο το οποιο θα εχει ομως σημασια ειναι ο νομος.

Και αυτο το οποιο ειναι μεγαλης, μεγιστης σημασιας για εμενα, περα απο τις παραπλευρες επιπτωσεις στα περι ελευθεριας του λογου κτλ , ειναι η πολυ βαρια κι ασηκωτη απαντηση *της μιας* εκ των θιγομενων εταιρειων ( μην ξεχναμε πως υπαρχει και η αλλη ) σε ενα κατα τα αλλα πολυ συνηθισμενο προβλημα και κατασταση οπου και σιγουρα εχει ξανα αντιμετωπισει πολλακις τα 15 χρονια λειτουργιας της, οπως και ολοι οσοι εχουν επαγγελματικη τριβη με πολυ κοσμο. 

Γιατι λοιπον ? Δεν με καλυπτει το αυτοκτονικο και το αλαζονικο. Κατι συνεβη. Τι ομως ?

----------


## amoydar

> Μιλας για πραγματα που δεν γνωριζεις και λες και "αστειο" τον κοσμο που δεν συμφωνει με τις ανακριβειες που εχεις φτιαξει στο μυαλο σου.
> 
> Κατ'αρχην κανενας υπολογιστης δεν "βγαζει" ακτινογραφιες κανενος ειδους, αυτες βγαινουν απο εξειδικευμενα μηχανηματα τα οποια, εφ'οσον ειναι ψηφιακα, ερχονται μαζι με υπολογιστη και software που παρεχει η εταιρεια που παρεχει και το μηχανημα (πχ Siemens, Toshiba, Esaote κ.ο.κ.) και συμπεριλαμβανεται στο service plan του μηχανηματος με on site και συνηθως same business day υποστηριξη.
> 
> Οποτε παει αυτο.
> 
> Απο την αλλη, ξερεις δεν ειναι αναγκη να εισαι ακτινολογος για να βλεπεις ακτινογραφιες και αξονικες, ολοι οι γιατροι χρειαζονται να το κανουν περισσοτερο ή λιγοτερο συχνα, ειναι εξετασεις που φερνουν οι ασθενεις τους-πιο συχνα απο τους υπολοιπους, ειδικοτητες οπως οι χειρουργοι ή οι ογκολογοι για ευνοητους λογους. 
> 
> Τα περισσοτερα διαγνωστικα κεντρα πλεον δινουν τις εξετασεις σε CD/DVD, οποιοσδηποτε λοιπον θελει να τις δει σε ολο τους το μεγαλειο (πολλες φορες στο DVD περιεχονται απεικονισεις που δεn τυπωνονται σε φιλμ, πχ 3D reconstructions) στο ιατρειο του χρειαζεται εναν υπολογιστη με DICOM viewer και μια καλη οθονη και τυγχανει το καλυτερο DICOM viewer εκει εξω να ειναι σε MacOS (Osirix) και ταυτοχρονα το 27" iMac να εχει μια απο τις καλυτερες οθονες και σε μεγεθος και σε ποιοτητα. Μια χαρα επιλογη εκανε λοιπον στα χαρτια. 
> ...


Άν έκανες τον κόπο να διαβάσεις περισσότερο το θέμα θα έβλεπες πως δεν επικαλέστηκα εγώ πως ο άνθρωπος έβλεπε ακτινογραφίες από τον h/y του. Απάντησα σε επιχείρηματα που ακούστηκαν από άλλον περί ακτινογραφιών κτλ. Άρα ή όποια κριτική σου απενάντι μου για τις ανακρίβιες θεωρώ πως δεν έχει καμία βάση καθώς επαναλαμβάνω πως δεν έδωσα εγώ την πληροφορίρα για τις ακτινογραφίες αλλά απλώς  απάντησα στη θεωρητική περίπτωση ποου αυτή ίσχυε. Καλό είναι να διαβάζουμε λοιπόν λίγο παραπάνω πριν κατακρίνουμε. 

Τώρα εγώ θα επαναλάβω πως αν ΟΝΤΟΣ χρησιμοποιούσε τον Mac για να βλέπει-τυπώνει-εξετάζει-βγάζει ( δεν με νοιάζει τι ) ακτινογραφίες και δεν είχει προβλέψει μια ενναλακτική λύση στη περίπτωση βλάβης τότες είναι αστείος . Δεν μπορεί αυτό να σταθέι ως σοβαρή δικαιολογία από ένα γιατρό. Προφανώς θα έπρεπε να έχει 2ο και 3ο h/y και να έχεο φροντίσει να προμηθευτέι καλύτερης ποιότητας και πιο άμεση εγγύηση- service. Αυτά για εμένα είναι αυτονόητα.

----------


## ipo

> Και αυτο το οποιο ειναι μεγαλης, μεγιστης σημασιας για εμενα, περα απο τις παραπλευρες επιπτωσεις στα περι ελευθεριας του λογου κτλ , ειναι η πολυ βαρια κι ασηκωτη απαντηση *της μιας* εκ των θιγομενων εταιρειων ( μην ξεχναμε πως υπαρχει και η αλλη ) σε ενα κατα τα αλλα πολυ συνηθισμενο προβλημα και κατασταση οπου και σιγουρα εχει ξανα αντιμετωπισει πολλακις τα 15 χρονια λειτουργιας της, οπως και ολοι οσοι εχουν επαγγελματικη τριβη με πολυ κοσμο. 
> 
> Γιατι λοιπον ? Δεν με καλυπτει το αυτοκτονικο και το αλαζονικο. Κατι συνεβη. Τι ομως ?


Χμμμ.  :Thinking:  Για να απάντησε τόσο επιθετικά και τόσο απρόσμενα, κάτι πολύ κακό συνέβη που δεν το ξέρουμε. Αφού θα φωνάζει δυνατά, κάποιο δίκιο θα έχει, δε μπορεί. Σωστά;

Ως γνωστόν, αν κάποιος αντιδρά έντονα, δεν μπορεί παρά να έχει τους λόγους του. Άρα κάτι πολύ άσχημο συνέβη, που δε μας είπαν και πρέπει να σκεφτούμε μόνοι μας, δίνοντάς τους δίκιο. Ας αφήσουμε λοιπόν τη φαντασία μας να οργιάσει, δικαιολογώντας τις αναπάντεχες αντιδράσεις της εταιρείας, για να βγάλουμε σωστό συμπέρασμα.


*Δεν βρίσκω σωστό τον παραπάνω τρόπο σκέψης.*

----------


## 29gk

> Χμμμ.  Για να απάντησε τόσο επιθετικά και τόσο απρόσμενα, κάτι πολύ κακό συνέβη που δεν το ξέρουμε. Αφού θα φωνάζει δυνατά, κάποιο δίκιο θα έχει, δε μπορεί. Σωστά;
> 
> Ως γνωστόν, αν κάποιος αντιδρά έντονα, δεν μπορεί παρά να έχει τους λόγους του. Άρα κάτι πολύ άσχημο συνέβη, που δε μας είπαν και πρέπει να σκεφτούμε μόνοι μας, δίνοντάς τους δίκιο. Ας αφήσουμε λοιπόν τη φαντασία μας να οργιάσει, δικαιολογώντας τις αναπάντεχες αντιδράσεις της εταιρείας, για να βγάλουμε σωστό συμπέρασμα.
> 
> 
> *Δεν βρίσκω σωστό τον παραπάνω τρόπο σκέψης.*


Kαταλαβαινω τι λες και θα συμφωνουσα, εαν ομως γνωριζα και τις ενεργειες του γιατρου, ολες ισως τις ενεργειες και οχι μονον τις προφορικες εκφρασεις, που *προηγηθηκαν* της αγωγης.

Και ενα απο τα πραγματα που με εβαλαν εξαρχης σε σκεψη, εκτος απο τα προφανη που ηταν η πρωτοφανης αντιδραση του γιατρου με το να ζητησει απευθειας αντικατασταση χωρις να δεχτει δευτερη επισκευη αλλα και η αγωγη διεκδικησης 200.000€ εκ μερους της εταιρειας, ηταν τα συνεχομενα μηνυματα του καταγγελοντα, στο φορουμ, στα οποια περιγραφει ο ιδιος πως ηταν ηδη προβληματισμενος για τα προβληματα που εμφανιζε το συγκεκριμενο μοντελο και οχι το μηχανημα του, "απο εβδομαδες" μαλιστα πριν καν του παρουσιασει και το δικο του προβλημα, εκφρασεις του οπως "ποσες αλλαγες οθονης μπορει να δεχτει κανεις ? " οταν του εκαναν μονον μια και δεν προλαβαν να προχωρησουν καν  στην δευτερη, στο οτι και δηλωνει αλλα και επικαλειται τον νομο που προβλεπει αντικατασταση και που ο ιδιος επεξηγει οτι αναφερει "αντικατασταση οταν μια επισκευή που βραδύνει" την ωρα που η πρωτη και μοναδικη επισκευη δεν κρατησε πανω απο 2 ημερες και δεν δεχτηκε οπως ειπα την δευτερη !!

Αυτα, η ολη φασαρια και η μοναδικη καθως φαινεται απαντηση της εταιρειας γενικοτερα και με ενα και μοναδικο post στο εν λογω φορουμ, δειχνουν ποια πλευρα φωναζει και ποια οχι, αρα και με την δικη σου λογικη και παλι οδηγουμαστε στα ιδια συμπερασματα.  Οχι οτι ειναι "αθωες περιστερες", δεν μπορουμε να το ξερουμε αυτο, αλλα το οτι δεν φαινεται να φωναζουν ειναι νομιζω σιγουρο.

Και δεν θα  συμφωνησω τοσο με το "επιθετικα" της εταιρειας που αναφερεις, οσο με το "αντεπιθετικα" το οποιο θα δικαιολογουσε μια αμυντικη σταση στο ολο ξεφωνητο, αλλα και παλι μια αγωγη απο μονη της αλλα και τετοιου υψους, δειχνει παραλογη οπως και να το δει κανεις. Και ειπα πως τα "παραλογα" δεν με καλυπτουν.

----------


## ipo

> Αυτα, η ολη φασαρια και η μοναδικη καθως φαινεται απαντηση της εταιρειας γενικοτερα και με ενα και μοναδικο post στο εν λογω φορουμ, *δειχνουν ποια πλευρα φωναζει* και ποια οχι, *αρα και με την δικη σου λογικη* και παλι οδηγουμαστε στα ιδια συμπερασματα.  Οχι οτι ειναι "αθωες περιστερες", δεν μπορουμε να το ξερουμε αυτο, αλλα το οτι δεν φαινεται να φωναζουν ειναι νομιζω σιγουρο.


Δεν κατάλαβες τη "λογική" μου. Με αυτό που έγραψα παραπάνω, θέλω να σου δείξω ότι καλό είναι να κρίνουμε με βάση τα γεγονότα που ξέρουμε.

Αν η εταιρεία είχε να πει κάτι περισσότερο και δεν το είπε, δε θα κάνουμε εμείς το συνήγορό της, ψάχνοντας να δούμε τι δεν είπε. Ούτε θα κατασκευάσουμε θεωρίες συνωμοσίας, βασισμένοι στο αν φωνάζει κάποιος ή όχι.

Με υποθέσεις δεν καταλήγουμε κάπου. Ας αρκεστούμε στις ενδείξεις.

Τα επιβεβαιωμένα γεγονότα (και από τις δύο πλευρές) είναι ότι ο πελάτης έμεινε με ελαττωματικό υπολογιστή μετά το service και κατέληξε με αγωγή εναντίον του, όταν εξέφρασε τη δυσαρέσκειά του.

----------


## amoydar

> Kαταλαβαινω τι λες και θα συμφωνουσα, εαν ομως γνωριζα και τις ενεργειες του γιατρου, ολες ισως τις ενεργειες και οχι μονον τις προφορικες εκφρασεις, που *προηγηθηκαν* της αγωγης.
> 
> Και ενα απο τα πραγματα που με εβαλαν εξαρχης σε σκεψη, εκτος απο τα προφανη που ηταν η πρωτοφανης αντιδραση του γιατρου με το να ζητησει απευθειας αντικατασταση χωρις να δεχτει δευτερη επισκευη αλλα και η αγωγη διεκδικησης 200.000€ εκ μερους της εταιρειας, ηταν τα συνεχομενα μηνυματα του καταγγελοντα, στο φορουμ, στα οποια περιγραφει ο ιδιος πως ηταν ηδη προβληματισμενος για τα προβληματα που εμφανιζε το συγκεκριμενο μοντελο και οχι το μηχανημα του, "απο εβδομαδες" μαλιστα πριν καν του παρουσιασει και το δικο του προβλημα, εκφρασεις του οπως "ποσες αλλαγες οθονης μπορει να δεχτει κανεις ? " οταν του εκαναν μονον μια και δεν προλαβαν να προχωρησουν καν  στην δευτερη, στο οτι και δηλωνει αλλα και επικαλειται τον νομο που προβλεπει αντικατασταση και που ο ιδιος επεξηγει οτι αναφερει "αντικατασταση οταν μια επισκευή που βραδύνει" την ωρα που η πρωτη και μοναδικη επισκευη δεν κρατησε πανω απο 2 ημερες και δεν δεχτηκε οπως ειπα την δευτερη !!
> 
> Αυτα, η ολη φασαρια και η μοναδικη καθως φαινεται απαντηση της εταιρειας γενικοτερα και με ενα και μοναδικο post στο εν λογω φορουμ, δειχνουν ποια πλευρα φωναζει και ποια οχι, αρα και με την δικη σου λογικη και παλι οδηγουμαστε στα ιδια συμπερασματα.  Οχι οτι ειναι "αθωες περιστερες", δεν μπορουμε να το ξερουμε αυτο, αλλα το οτι δεν φαινεται να φωναζουν ειναι νομιζω σιγουρο.
> 
> Και δεν θα  συμφωνησω τοσο με το "επιθετικα" της εταιρειας που αναφερεις, οσο με το "αντεπιθετικα" το οποιο θα δικαιολογουσε μια αμυντικη σταση στο ολο ξεφωνητο, αλλα και παλι μια αγωγη απο μονη της αλλα και τετοιου υψους, δειχνει παραλογη οπως και να το δει κανεις. Και ειπα πως τα "παραλογα" δεν με καλυπτουν.


Εγώ δεν καταλαβαίνω που θέλετε να καταλήξετε ? Τι ακριβώς θεωρείς δλδ ? Πέστο μας έστω θεωρητικά να κατανοήσουμε όλοι μας τι μπορεί να εννοέις. 
φιλικά

----------


## 29gk

@ipo,

τα επιβεβαιωμενα γεγονοτα, ειναι μαλλον περισσοτερα απο τα περιγραφομενα απο τον πελατη. Τα αναφερω σε προηγουμενα μηνυματα μου.

@amoydar

απλα πιστευω πως ο γιατρος ηθελε καινουργιο υπολογιστη και θεωρουσε πως μπορουσε να τεκμηριωσει ανετα και ευκολα την ολη απαιτηση του. Κατι που δεν ειναι απαραιτητα μεμτο, κατι στο οποιο πολυ πιθανον να τον καλυπταν οι ισχυοντες νομοι και διαταξεις, αλλα και κατι που πιστευω πως το στερηθηκε λογω πολυ, μα πολυ κακου χειρισμου. Απο το λαθος καταστημα στο οποιο απευθυνθηκε, τον γρηγοροτερο χρονο - κακης μαλιστα- αντιδρασης απο οτι επρεπε,  εως και τον ιδιο τον τροπο διεκδικησης. 

Δεν βλεπω δηλαδη καλοπιστια εκ μερους του, κατι που θεωρω πως ειναι απολυτα βασικο. Θα μου πεις, ειναι καλοπιστη η τεραστια αγωγη ? Οχι θα απαντησω και παλι, ομως εδω που βρισκονται τα πραγματα, απλα χανουν και οι δυο.

----------


## Xouzouris

> Άν έκανες τον κόπο να διαβάσεις περισσότερο το θέμα θα έβλεπες πως δεν επικαλέστηκα εγώ πως ο άνθρωπος έβλεπε ακτινογραφίες από τον h/y του. Απάντησα σε επιχείρηματα που ακούστηκαν από άλλον περί ακτινογραφιών κτλ. Άρα ή όποια κριτική σου απενάντι μου για τις ανακρίβιες θεωρώ πως δεν έχει καμία βάση καθώς επαναλαμβάνω πως δεν έδωσα εγώ την πληροφορίρα για τις ακτινογραφίες αλλά απλώς  απάντησα στη θεωρητική περίπτωση ποου αυτή ίσχυε. Καλό είναι να διαβάζουμε λοιπόν λίγο παραπάνω πριν κατακρίνουμε. 
> 
> Τώρα εγώ θα επαναλάβω πως αν ΟΝΤΟΣ χρησιμοποιούσε τον Mac για να βλέπει-τυπώνει-εξετάζει-βγάζει ( δεν με νοιάζει τι ) ακτινογραφίες και δεν είχει προβλέψει μια ενναλακτική λύση στη περίπτωση βλάβης τότες είναι αστείος . Δεν μπορεί αυτό να σταθέι ως σοβαρή δικαιολογία από ένα γιατρό. Προφανώς θα έπρεπε να έχει 2ο και 3ο h/y και να έχεο φροντίσει να προμηθευτέι καλύτερης ποιότητας και πιο άμεση εγγύηση- service. Αυτά για εμένα είναι αυτονόητα.


Διάβασα πολύ καλά και αυτό το νήμα και το μακροσκελεστερο του avclub. Ο άνθρωπος απλώς είπε κάποια στιγμή ότι ο υπολογιστής χρησιμοποιείται επαγγελματικά στο ιατρείο για την θέαση αξονικων και μαγνητικων και, ως εκ τούτου, δεν μπορεί ούτε να είναι καθε τρεις και λίγο στο σέρβις αλλά ούτε και μπορει να φέρει αναξιόπιστη απεικονιστικα οθόνη καθώς σε αυτές τις δουλειές μια γκρι σκιά καταλαβαίνεις ότι μπορει να κάνει μεγάλη διαφορα. 

Όλα τα υπόλοιπα που λέτε είναι παραφιλολογια. Και, ξαναλέω, δεν είναι η δουλειά του να "βγάζει" ή να γνωματευει αξονικες με αυτόν τον υπολογιστή ώστε να πρέπει να έχει κι άλλον καβαντζα, αλλά αυτό δεν παει να πει ότι δεν είναι εργαλείο δουλειάς. Τέλος, δεν έκανε αυτος αγωγή για διαφυγοντα κέρδη...  :Wink:

----------


## amoydar

> Διάβασα πολύ καλά και αυτό το νήμα και το μακροσκελεστερο του avclub. Ο άνθρωπος απλώς είπε κάποια στιγμή ότι ο υπολογιστής χρησιμοποιείται επαγγελματικά στο ιατρείο για την θέαση αξονικων και μαγνητικων και, ως εκ τούτου, δεν μπορεί ούτε να είναι καθε τρεις και λίγο στο σέρβις αλλά ούτε και μπορει να φέρει αναξιόπιστη απεικονιστικα οθόνη καθώς σε αυτές τις δουλειές μια γκρι σκιά καταλαβαίνεις ότι μπορει να κάνει μεγάλη διαφορα. 
> 
> Όλα τα υπόλοιπα που λέτε είναι παραφιλολογια. Και, ξαναλέω, δεν είναι η δουλειά του να "βγάζει" ή να γνωματευει αξονικες με αυτόν τον υπολογιστή ώστε να πρέπει να έχει κι άλλον καβαντζα, αλλά αυτό δεν παει να πει ότι δεν είναι εργαλείο δουλειάς. Τέλος, δεν έκανε αυτος αγωγή για διαφυγοντα κέρδη...


Καλά όλα αυτά. Εσύ δλδ το βρίσκεις παράλογο να είχε και ένα δεύτερο h/y ως ενναλακτική λύση?

----------


## Xouzouris

> Καλά όλα αυτά. Εσύ δλδ το βρίσκεις παράλογο να είχε και ένα δεύτερο h/y ως ενναλακτική λύση?


Βρίσκω παράλογο να έχεις δεύτερο μηχάνημα παρόμοιων, υψηλών απαιτήσεων και χαρακτηριστικών, ναι. 

Βρίσκω βέβαια άλλο τόσο παράλογο να έχεις επαγγελματικό και απαραιτητο για την διεξαγωγη της δουλειας σου μηχάνημα που δεν είναι HP/Dell με on site next business day support.

----------


## ipo

> Καλά όλα αυτά. Εσύ δλδ το βρίσκεις παράλογο να είχε και ένα δεύτερο h/y ως ενναλακτική λύση?


Βρίσκω πιο λογικό το να απαιτείται μία μόνο επίσκεψη στο service, ώστε να βρεθείς με υπολογιστή πλήρως λειτουργικό και αξιόπιστο.

Αν στην Apple θεωρούν λογικό, να χάνει ο πελάτης ώρες από τη ζωή του, με επανειλημμένες επισκέψεις στο service, προκειμένου να έχει αξιόπιστο μηχάνημα, τότε ας λένε κατευθείαν στους εργαζόμενους: Αγοράστε Dell, εμείς δεν μπορούμε να κάνουμε κάτι παραπάνω. Άντε να σας κάνουμε και αγωγή, αν κάνετε δημοσιεύσεις στο διαδίκτυο.

Από τις εταιρείες service, σαν πελάτης θα ήθελα να επενδύουν σε τεχνικούς κι όχι σε δικηγόρους, ως προς το ανθρώπινο δυναμικό τους.

----------


## desertman

εγώ πάντως έχω άριστες εντυπώσεις από το service της Apple στην Ελλάδα... 
μια φορά που πήγα το δικό μου το Macbook στην Document για πρόβλημα στην μπαταρία, η οποία αντικαταστάθηκε με καινούργια την οποία έστειλε η Apple την επόμενη εργάσιμη..

και την δεύτερη Macbook φίλου μου στην Systemgraph από την οποία το είχε αγοράσει κιόλας... αντικατάσταση dvd drive..

από ότι διάβασα εδώ αρκετοί δεν έχουν κάποιο προιον apple αλλά παρόλα αυτά έβγαλαν άχρηστο το service χωρίς βέβαια να έχουν κάποια εμπειρία από αυτό...

----------


## ipo

> από ότι διάβασα εδώ αρκετοί δεν έχουν κάποιο προιον apple αλλά παρόλα αυτά έβγαλαν άχρηστο το service χωρίς βέβαια να έχουν κάποια εμπειρία από αυτό...


Edit: Ατυχές παράδειγμα.

Και οι δικαστές βάσει αποδείξεων κρίνουν, όχι βάσει εμπειρίας.

----------


## hemlock

> Αν μάθαινες ότι κάποιος βίασε μία κοπέλα (αποδεδειγμένα), θα είχες ενδοιασμό να τον "καταδικάσεις" ηθικά χωρίς να έχει βιάσει κι εσένα;
> 
> Και οι δικαστές βάσει αποδείξεων κρίνουν, όχι βάσει εμπειρίας.


Τουλαχιστον ο desertman δεν τσουβαλιαζει κανεναν...Την δικη του εμπειρια κατονομαζει...


Off Topic



Σταματα αυτου του ειδους τα σχολια-τα παραδειγματα....
ΔΕΝ προχωραει η συζητηση ετσι... :Wink:

----------


## desertman

> Αν μάθαινες ότι κάποιος βίασε μία κοπέλα (αποδεδειγμένα), θα είχες ενδοιασμό να τον "καταδικάσεις" ηθικά χωρίς να έχει βιάσει κι εσένα;
> 
> Και οι δικαστές βάσει αποδείξεων κρίνουν, όχι βάσει εμπειρίας.


πρώτον πιστεύω το παράδειγμα σου ήταν ατυχές...

και δεύτερον ποιες είναι οι αποδείξεις που έχεις...??
συζήτησες και με τις δύο πλευρές..??

και κάτι άλλο...
έχω παρατηρήσει ότι δεν γουστάρεις προιόντα της Apple και γενικώς ότι έχει σχέση με αυτή...
συνεχώς διαβάζω δικά σου post μη αντικειμενικά και ειρωνικά προς αυτή την εταιρεία και τους χρήστες των προϊόντων της...
περίμενα καλύτερα από έναν moderator του φόρουμ...

----------


## ipo

> πρώτον πιστεύω το παράδειγμα σου ήταν ατυχές...
> 
> και δεύτερον ποιες είναι οι αποδείξεις που έχεις...??
> συζήτησες και με τις δύο πλευρές..??
> 
> και κάτι άλλο...
> έχω παρατηρήσει ότι δεν γουστάρεις προιόντα της Apple και γενικώς ότι έχει σχέση με αυτή...
> συνεχώς διαβάζω δικά σου post μη αντικειμενικά και ειρωνικά προς αυτή την εταιρεία και τους χρήστες των προϊόντων της...
> περίμενα καλύτερα από έναν moderator του φόρουμ...


Η αγωγή από την εταιρεία έχει κατατεθεί επίσημα και έχει οριστεί το δικαστήριο για τις 19 του μήνα. Αν δεν σου αρκεί αυτό ως απόδειξη, δεν μπορώ να κάνω κάτι περισσότερο για να σε πείσω.

Σχετικά με τα σχόλια περί apple, σε παρακαλώ μη βάζεις λόγια στο στόμα μου. Σέβομαι τους χρήστες όλων των προϊόντων. Όμως εσύ, βλέπω ότι δεν ανέχεσαι διαφορετικές απόψεις. Ένα forum είναι ένας χώρος ελεύθερης έκφρασης, με όριο το σεβασμό προς τον άλλον. Όπως τον ζητάς, έτσι πρέπει και να τον αποδίδεις, ανεχόμενος απόψεις που δε σε εκφράζουν, χωρίς να τις χαρακτηρίζεις με απαξιωτικό τρόπο.

Είμαι ανοικτός προς συζήτηση, αρκεί να γράφεις με σεβασμό κι όχι επιθετικότητα ή χαρακτηρισμούς.

........Auto merged post: ipo πρόσθεσε 7 λεπτά και 17 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> Τουλαχιστον ο desertman δεν τσουβαλιαζει κανεναν...Την δικη του εμπειρια κατονομαζει...


Δεν αναφερθήκαμε σε τσουβάλιασμα. Ο καθένας γράφει τις εμπειρίες του ή κρίνει τις εμπειρίες που καταθέτουν άλλοι. Νομίζω ότι όλοι έχουν το δικαίωμα να εκφέρουν τη γνώμη τους.

Και η εμπειρία του desertman είναι σεβαστή και καλοπροαίρετα πιστευτή, όπως επίσης και η αγωγή που άσκησε η systemgraph ενάντια σε πελάτη της. Έχουμε κάποια γεγονότα και τα σχολιάζουμε.

Αυτό που δε μου αρέσει, είναι να προσπαθεί κάποιος να απαξιώσει τις θέσεις άλλων, γι' αυτό και έδωσα το παράδειγμα. Το γεγονός ότι δεν έχω πάει υπολογιστή στη systemgraph, δε σημαίνει ότι δεν έχω κρίση για να αξιολογήσω όσα διαβάζω και να εκφέρω τη γνώμη μου επί αυτών.

----------


## desertman

> Η αγωγή από την εταιρεία έχει κατατεθεί επίσημα και έχει οριστεί το δικαστήριο για τις 19 του μήνα. Αν δεν σου αρκεί αυτό ως απόδειξη, δεν μπορώ να κάνω κάτι περισσότερο για να σε πείσω.
> 
> Σχετικά με τα σχόλια περί apple, σε παρακαλώ μη βάζεις λόγια στο στόμα μου. Σέβομαι τους χρήστες όλων των προϊόντων. Όμως εσύ, βλέπω ότι δεν ανέχεσαι διαφορετικές απόψεις. Ένα forum είναι ένας χώρος ελεύθερης έκφρασης, με όριο το σεβασμό προς τον άλλον. Όπως τον ζητάς, έτσι πρέπει και να τον αποδίδεις, ανεχόμενος απόψεις που δε σε εκφράζουν, χωρίς να τις χαρακτηρίζεις με απαξιωτικό τρόπο.
> 
> Είμαι ανοικτός προς συζήτηση, αρκεί να γράφεις με σεβασμό κι όχι επιθετικότητα ή χαρακτηρισμούς.


δηλαδή η αγωγή της Systemgraph είναι απόδειξη η οποία αποδεικνύει ότι το service της apple στην Ελλάδα είναι χάλια...?

και ειλικρινά δεν καταλαβαίνω που ακριβώς διέκρινες επιθετικότητα στα μηνύματα μου και ότι δεν ανέχομαι διαφορετικές απόψεις...
όπως είπε και ο hemlock κατέθεσα την εμπειρία μου από το service της apple...
και επίσης επέτρεψε μου να συνεχίζω να πιστεύω ότι αρκετά post σου περί apple προιόντων και των  χρηστών της είναι μη αντικειμενικά και με διάθεση ειρωνείας μερικές φορές...
αυτό δεν σημαίνει ότι δεν ανέχομαι αντίθετες απόψεις...
απλώς αυτή είναι γνώμη μου...

και φυσικά να συνεχίσουμε την συζήτηση, ειδικότερα αφού γίνει η δίκη (εάν γίνει) και παρουσιαστούν τα γεγονότα και από τις δύο πλευρές...

----------


## atheatos

:One thumb up: 


> δηλαδή η αγωγή της Systemgraph είναι απόδειξη η οποία αποδεικνύει ότι το service της apple στην Ελλάδα είναι χάλια...?
> 
> και ειλικρινά δεν καταλαβαίνω που ακριβώς διέκρινες επιθετικότητα στα μηνύματα μου και ότι δεν ανέχομαι διαφορετικές απόψεις...
> όπως είπε και ο hemlock κατέθεσα την εμπειρία μου από το service της apple...
> και επίσης επέτρεψε μου να συνεχίζω να πιστεύω ότι αρκετά post σου περί apple προιόντων και των  χρηστών της είναι μη αντικειμενικά και με διάθεση ειρωνείας μερικές φορές...
> αυτό δεν σημαίνει ότι δεν ανέχομαι αντίθετες απόψεις...
> απλώς αυτή είναι γνώμη μου...
> 
> και φυσικά να συνεχίσουμε την συζήτηση, ειδικότερα αφού γίνει η δίκη (εάν γίνει) και παρουσιαστούν τα γεγονότα και από τις δύο πλευρές...


 :One thumb up:

----------


## ipo

> δηλαδή η αγωγή της Systemgraph είναι απόδειξη η οποία αποδεικνύει ότι το service της apple στην Ελλάδα είναι χάλια...?
> 
> και ειλικρινά δεν καταλαβαίνω που ακριβώς διέκρινες επιθετικότητα στα μηνύματα μου και ότι δεν ανέχομαι διαφορετικές απόψεις...
> όπως είπε και ο hemlock κατέθεσα την εμπειρία μου από το service της apple...
> και επίσης επέτρεψε μου να συνεχίζω να πιστεύω ότι αρκετά post σου περί apple προιόντων και των  χρηστών της είναι μη αντικειμενικά και με διάθεση ειρωνείας μερικές φορές...
> αυτό δεν σημαίνει ότι δεν ανέχομαι αντίθετες απόψεις...
> απλώς αυτή είναι γνώμη μου...
> 
> και φυσικά να συνεχίσουμε την συζήτηση, ειδικότερα αφού γίνει η δίκη (εάν γίνει) και παρουσιαστούν τα γεγονότα και από τις δύο πλευρές...


Με το να στέκεσαι σε χαρακτηρισμούς επί των μηνυμάτων μου, δε νομίζω ότι προάγεις τη συζήτηση. Σίγουρα με αποθαρρύνεις από το να συζητήσω μαζί σου.

----------


## emeliss

> δηλαδή η αγωγή της Systemgraph είναι απόδειξη η οποία αποδεικνύει ότι το service της apple στην Ελλάδα είναι χάλια...?


Σίγουρα πάντως δεν είναι θετικό στοιχείο. Εκτός αν θεωρείς ότι έκανε σωστά η εταιρία και μήνυσε τον πελάτη της.

----------


## desertman

εγώ απλά ανέφερα την εμπειρία μου δύο εξουσιοδοτημένων από την Apple μαγαζιών στα οποία μπορείς να απευθυνθείς για το service των προϊόντων της...
και αυτό γιατί πολλοί σχολιάσαν ότι το service της apple στην Ελλάδα δεν είναι καλό κτλ χωρίς να έχουν στην κατοχή τους προϊόντα apple και φυσικά χωρίς να έχουν εμπειρία από αυτό...
μου φαίνεται είναι άδικο και παραπληροφόρηση με αφορμή την αγωγή της systemgraph προς τον κάτοχο του iMac να γράφουν μερικοί πράγματα που δεν ισχύουν...

----------


## emeliss

Δεκτό. Επειδή όμως ο τίτλος του νήματος είναι "Πελάτης της Apple μηνύεται από εξουσιοδοτημένο ελληνικό service" θα ήθελα και την άποψη σου πάνω στο ουσιαστικό θέμα. Δηλαδή την μήνυση που έκανε η εταιρία στον πελάτη.

----------


## sdikr

> Μιλας για πραγματα που δεν γνωριζεις και λες και "αστειο" τον κοσμο που δεν συμφωνει με τις ανακριβειες που εχεις φτιαξει στο μυαλο σου.
> 
> Κατ'αρχην κανενας υπολογιστης δεν "βγαζει" ακτινογραφιες κανενος ειδους, αυτες βγαινουν απο εξειδικευμενα μηχανηματα τα οποια, εφ'οσον ειναι ψηφιακα, ερχονται μαζι με υπολογιστη και software που παρεχει η εταιρεια που παρεχει και το μηχανημα (πχ Siemens, Toshiba, Esaote κ.ο.κ.) και συμπεριλαμβανεται στο service plan του μηχανηματος με on site και συνηθως same business day υποστηριξη.
> 
> Οποτε παει αυτο.
> 
> Απο την αλλη, ξερεις δεν ειναι αναγκη να εισαι ακτινολογος για να βλεπεις ακτινογραφιες και αξονικες, ολοι οι γιατροι χρειαζονται να το κανουν περισσοτερο ή λιγοτερο συχνα, ειναι εξετασεις που φερνουν οι ασθενεις τους-πιο συχνα απο τους υπολοιπους, ειδικοτητες οπως οι χειρουργοι ή οι ογκολογοι για ευνοητους λογους. 
> 
> Τα περισσοτερα διαγνωστικα κεντρα πλεον δινουν τις εξετασεις σε CD/DVD, οποιοσδηποτε λοιπον θελει να τις δει σε ολο τους το μεγαλειο (πολλες φορες στο DVD περιεχονται απεικονισεις που δεn τυπωνονται σε φιλμ, πχ 3D reconstructions) στο ιατρειο του χρειαζεται εναν υπολογιστη με DICOM viewer και μια καλη οθονη και τυγχανει το καλυτερο DICOM viewer εκει εξω να ειναι σε MacOS (Osirix) και ταυτοχρονα το 27" iMac να εχει μια απο τις καλυτερες οθονες και σε μεγεθος και σε ποιοτητα. Μια χαρα επιλογη εκανε λοιπον στα χαρτια. 
> ...



Ξέρεις πολλά πράγματα είναι υπολογιστές,  μερικά έχουν καλύτερη εγγύηση 
πχ το να λές πήρα το τάδε μηχάνημα και εξαιτίας του έστειλα κάποιος χειρουργείο δεν στέκει,  όταν υπάρχουν επιλογές για τους χειρούργους (λίγο ακριβές βέβαια)

Το after sales service  είναι κάτι που κάποιοι νομίζουν ότι απλά υπάρχει, (μην το πείτε σε αυτούς που έχουν αξονικους)

Απλά πράγματα,  το να γυρνάς και να λες οτι ενα home computer (γιατί αυτό αγόρασες) μου κόστισε επαγγελματικά δεν βοήθα

........Auto merged post: sdikr πρόσθεσε 1 λεπτά και 54 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> Ο πελάτης έχει πάντα άδικο.  Ή είναι πάντα παράξενος, περίεργος, "ελλατωματικός". Αυτή είναι η  νοοτροπία  που κυριαρχεί στην Ελλάδα. Οτιδήποτε άλλο προκαλεί το γέλιο και τον καγχασμό ανάμεσα στην πλειοψηφία, δυστυχώς, εκείνων που απασχολούνται στο χώρο παροχής υπηρεσιών.
> 
> *Δεν αντιλαμβάνονται καν πως το "ο πελάτης έχει πάντα δίκιο" είναι business moto  και όχι η αντικειμενική πραγματικότητα*. Νομίζουν πως θα τους πέσει η μαγκιά όταν έχουν απέναντί τους έναν πελάτη που έχει καταφανώς άδικο, αν του συμπεριφερθούν σα να είχε (κάποιο) δίκιο. Το "ποιος είσαι εσύ που θα μου πεις εμένα" είναι περισσότερο βαθιά ριζωμένο από την ψυχρή επαγγελματική λογική και ο πελάτης ( παράξενος η μη δεν έχει καμία σημασία) αντιμετωπίζεται ως προσωπικός αντίπαλος και όχι  σαν κομμάτι της δουλειάς.  Έτσι όλα καταλήγουν σε ένα προσωπικό διαγωνισμό μαγκιάς.
> 
> Απο ψυχρή επαγγελματική σκοπιά, το πόσο και αν ο πελάτης είχε δίκιο ή όχι, είναι παντελώς αδιάφορο. Άλλο πράγμα μια επιχείρηση , άλλο το παρθεναγωγείο και άλλο η ταβέρνα με τους μάγκες της.


Εδώ κάνεις λάθος,  ο πελάτης έχει δίκαιο όταν έχει δίκαιο

----------


## sotos65

Δηλαδή πάντα, ακόμα κι όταν έχει άδικο!  :onetooth:

----------


## Xouzouris

http://www.systemgraph.gr/index.php?...06-12-14-35-04

Η μας κάνουν πλάκα ή προσπαθούν να κάνουν damage control στην PR disaster που προκάλεσε η στάση τους.

----------


## psyxakias

Το 2ο προφανώς

----------


## cranky

> http://www.systemgraph.gr/index.php?...06-12-14-35-04


Κάλλιο αργά, παρά ποτέ.

----------


## ipo

> Ανακοίνωση
> 
> Σχετικά με την αντιμετώπιση από πλευράς μας, της διαμάχης που έχει προκύψει με καταναλωτή:
> 
> Με ιδιαίτερη χαρά λάβαμε σήμερα την επιστολή παρέμβασης του Συνηγόρου του Καταναλωτή, ο οποίος κάλεσε όλα τα εμπλεκόμενα μέρη την Τρίτη 18 Ιανουαρίου 2011.
> 
> Αναγνωρίζοντας ότι η ήπια αντιμετώπιση των γεγονότων είναι πιο ωφέλιμη και για τις δύο πλευρές και αρνούμενοι να συμβάλουμε στον περιορισμό της ελεύθερης έκφρασης στο Διαδίκτυο, θα παρευρεθούμε στην συνάντηση προκειμένου να αναφέρουμε τις θέσεις μας, ελπίζοντας σε εξώδικη επίλυση της διαφοράς.


Θετική εξέλιξη.

----------


## Xouzouris

Οξύμωρο όμως αν αναλογιστεί κανείς ότι στον ΣτΚ ειχε απευθυνθεί εξ´αρχης ο καταναλωτής ενώ ήταν η εταιρεία που επέλεξε την δικαστική οδό.

----------


## psyxakias

Και εγώ δε το βρίσκω απαραίτητα θετική εξέλιξη, μάλλον PR κίνηση είναι ("με μεγάλη μας χαρά" my a$$).

----------


## ipo

> Οξύμωρο όμως αν αναλογιστεί κανείς ότι στον ΣτΚ ειχε απευθυνθεί εξ´αρχης ο καταναλωτής ενώ ήταν η εταιρεία που επέλεξε την δικαστική οδό.


Θα μπορούσε ενδεχομένως να ερμηνευθεί ως αλλαγή στάσης, εξαιτίας της αντίδρασης του κοινού ή πιέσεων από την Apple.

........Auto merged post: ipo πρόσθεσε 2 λεπτά και 16 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> Και εγώ δε το βρίσκω απαραίτητα θετική εξέλιξη, μάλλον PR κίνηση είναι ("με μεγάλη μας χαρά" my a$$).


Δεν έχει τόση σημασία το πώς νοιώθουν, αλλά το τι πράττουν τελικά. Οπότε ό,τι γλώσσα κι αν χρησιμοποιούν στην ανακοίνωση, ακόμα κι αν έχει ασυνέπειες με προηγούμενες θέσεις, σημασία έχει το τι θα κάνουν τελικά. Προς το παρόν δείχνουν να κάνουν ένα βήμα πίσω. Αν τελικά αποσύρουν την αγωγή, θα είναι επίσης θετικό.

----------


## psyxakias

Θετικό θα είναι αν χαρίσουν έναν iMac σε κάθε αναγνωστή των blogs/forums που διάβασαν την είδηση της αγωγής, για να βελτιώσουν τη φήμη τους. Εγώ τον θέλω σε φούξια χρώμα.  :Razz:

----------


## ipo

> Θετικό θα είναι αν χαρίσουν έναν iMac σε κάθε αναγνωστή των blogs/forums που διάβασαν την είδηση της αγωγής, για να βελτιώσουν τη φήμη τους. Εγώ τον θέλω σε φούξια χρώμα.


iMac, ε; Δε βάζεις μυαλό μου φαίνεται.  :Razz:

----------


## ares

> Εδώ κάνεις λάθος,  ο πελάτης έχει δίκαιο όταν έχει δίκαιο


 Ο Ν. Δήμου περιγράφει την αντίδραση του Έλληνα ως  "Αγχος συνεχούς αναμετρήσεως". Σαφώς ο πελάτης έχει άλλοτε δίκιο και άλλοτε όχι. Το πρόβλημα είναι ακριβώς η τάση του  Έλληνα να αντιμετωπίζει τα πάντα ως προσωπική αναμέτρηση. Σε μια επιχείρηση, στόχος είναι το συμφέρον της και μόνο.  Όμως, η σχέση επιχείρησης / πελάτη στην Ελλάδα, είναι αυτή της προσωπικής αναμέτρησης, όπως ακριβώς σχεδόν σε κάθε πτυχή της ελληνικής καθημερινότητας. Αυτή η συμπεριφορά, συχνά καταλήγει να γίνεται αυτοκαταστροφική, αφού το να επιδείξει κανείς το άδικο του άλλου είναι πιο σημαντικό από το επιχειρηματικό συμφέρον του. Και κατά τη γνώμη μου, εδώ έχουμε μια τέτοια κλασσική περίπτωση.

Ο χώρος μιας επιχείρησης δεν είναι δικαστική αίθουσα.  Δεν έχει κανένα νόημα η προσωπική αναμέτρηση με τον πελάτη.  Καμιά φορά, ακόμα και η προσπάθεια κάποιου να δείξει στον πελάτη πως είναι προς το δικό του συμφέρον του να αγοράσει για παράδειγμα την άλφα συσκευή αντί της βήτα, εκφυλίζεται και οδηγεί σε νεύρα για τον ίδιο λόγο.

Ίσως, όταν αντιληφθούν πόσο άσκοπη και ψυχοφθόρα είναι αυτή η συμπεριφορά, καταλάβουν πως και η ίδια η δουλειά τους θα γίνει λιγότερο αγχωτική.

Και ίσως οι απαντήσεις επί απαντήσεων στα διάφορα forum ελαττωθούν σημαντικά   :Smile:   :Razz:

----------


## maik

Κατα την αποψη μου ισχυει αυτο που λεει ο νομος περι service και εγγυησης.
Δηλαδη ο πελατης πρεπει να απευθυνθει στο σημειο πωλησης και μονο σε αυτο. Ο πελατης ξερει τον πωλητη και μονο αυτον. *Σε αυτον εδωσε τα λεφτα του.* Απο αυτον θα απαιτησει οτι δικαιουται.
Ο πωλητης μπορει να υποδειξει στον πελατη να απευθυνθει στο εγκεκριμενο service μονο και μονο για να γλυτωσει τον χρονο διαμεσολαβησης. Ομως ο ιδιος (ο πωλητης) ειναι υπευθυνος για την ποιοτητα της επισκευης και υπολογος απεναντι στον πελατη. Αυτος πρεπει να κανει τις συνενοησεις με τον επισκευαστη. 
Αυτα τα  περι reseller κλπ ειναι απλα παπατζιλικια.

Παμε τωρα στην μυνηση. Εχω παρατηρησει οτι ακομα και εδω που γραφουμε με nicnames μερικοι εχουν τρομοκρατηθει τοσο πολυ που δισταζουν να γραψουν  καθαρα ακομα και το ονομα της εταιριας που εκανε την αγωγη. Οι ιδιοι ομως σε αλλες περιπτωσεις (οταν δεν υφισταται νομικο θεμα) δεν δισταζουν να γραψουν βρισιες και λοιδωριες για καθε τι καλυπτωμενοι πισω απο την ανωνυμια τους.

----------


## psyxakias

Κάτι που προέκυψε από το ξαδελφάκι thread και με προβλημάτισε γενικότερα. Πως αποδεικνύεται *νομικά* ότι ο γιατρός είναι αυτός που δημοσιοποίησε το θέμα στα blogs/forums, και όχι κάποιος άλλος, για να κατηγορηθεί για συκοφαντική δυσφήμιση; Τα χαρτιά που παρουσιάζει και την ιστορία που αναφέρει, την γνωρίζουν και υπάλληλοι στην εταιρεία ή θα μπορούσαν να έχουν υποκλαπεί (από κινητό, Η/Υ, κτλ). Δε θα μπορούσε κάποιος να το δημοσιεύσει για να τον κατηγορήσουν άδικα; Δε θα έπρεπε να χρειάζεται εισαγγελική εντολή, για να γίνει α) ταυτοποίηση του post με IP από το forum/blog (ή IP από το domain/hosting, αν του ανήκει το blog), β) ταυτοποίηση της IP με στοιχεία από τον ISP... ώστε να εκδικαστεί η μήνυση με ταυτοποιημένο κατηγορούμενο και όχι υποθέσεις της εταιρείας ότι "προφανώς το έκανε ο πελάτης";  :Thinking: 

Ειδάλλως, για να ακολουθήσω το παράδειγμα του άλλου thread, μαθαίνω μια ιστορία/διαμάχη με Χ τρόπο μεταξύ του "Πέτρου Παυλόπουλου" και μιας εταιρείας, και βγαίνω δημόσια με ένα username τους κράζω λέγοντας την ιστορία και υπογράφοντας ως Πέτρος ή Πέτρος Παυλόπουλος.

ΥΓ. Δε θεωρώ ότι έχει συμβεί αυτό στη συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση, αλλά νομικά πρέπει να εξετάζονται όλα τα ενδεχόμενα.

----------


## ares

Τα στοιχεία του τα έδωσε ο ίδιος όταν του τα ζήτησε το avclub προκειμένου να μην του σβήσει το post του.

Επίσης, στο blog που πρωτοεμφανίστηκε η περίπτωσή του βλέπω πως υπάρχει το πλήρες ονοματεπώνυμό του, ηλικία, επάγγελμα και τόπος κατοικίας. http://maga.gr/2010/10/09/apple_greece_tragedy/

Μόνο αριθμό ταυτότητας και διαβατηρίου δεν έδωσε..

----------


## maik

> Τα στοιχεία του τα έδωσε ο ίδιος όταν του τα ζήτησε το avclub προκειμένου να μην του σβήσει το post του.


Ετσι ακριβως οπως κανουν οι εφημεριδες και τα περιοδικα οταν δημοσιευουν καταγγελιες αναγνωστων. Πολυ σωστα.
Εχουμε δει πολυ στραβα την ιστορια αυτη με το διαδικτυο. Ανωνυμες καταγγελιες κατα παντων με ασφαλεια. Οσο για το θεμα της ταυτοποιησης ειναι πολυ ευκολο να γινει αν αποδειχθει δολος ή ψευδης ταυτοτητα.

----------


## ares

> Ετσι ακριβως οπως κανουν οι εφημεριδες και τα περιοδικα οταν δημοσιευουν καταγγελιες αναγνωστων. Πολυ σωστα.
> Εχουμε δει πολυ στραβα την ιστορια αυτη με το διαδικτυο. Ανωνυμες καταγγελιες κατα παντων με ασφαλεια. Οσο για το θεμα της ταυτοποιησης ειναι πολυ ευκολο να γινει αν αποδειχθει δολος ή ψευδης ταυτοτητα.


Τη καταγγελία στο blog την έκανε επώνυμα πριν κανει το post στο forum, δίνοντας και link στο post που έκανε στο forum προς το blog όπoυ έγραφε τα πλήρη στοιχεία του. Η καταγγελία του ήταν εξαρχής επώνυμη.

----------


## maik

> Τη καταγγελία στο blog την έκανε επώνυμα πριν κανει το post στο forum, δίνοντας και link στο post που έκανε στο forum προς το blog όπoυ έγραφε τα πλήρη στοιχεία του. Η καταγγελία του ήταν εξαρχής επώνυμη.


Συμφωνουμε απολυτα. Ετσι πρεπει να γινεται παντα.

----------


## psyxakias

> Τη καταγγελία στο blog την έκανε επώνυμα πριν κανει το post στο forum, δίνοντας και link στο post που έκανε στο forum προς το blog όπoυ έγραφε τα πλήρη στοιχεία του. Η καταγγελία του ήταν εξαρχής επώνυμη.


Η επωνυμια στο διαδικτυο, πως επιβεβαιωνεται για να ειναι εγκυρη σε δικαστηριο; Αρκει το γεγονος της αναφορας των στοιχειων και της υποθεσης, που μπορει να γνωριζουν κι αλλοι, ΚΑΙ δεν διερευνειται εκτος αν αρνηθεις οτι το εκανες εσυ, οπως με την υπογραφη;

ΥΓ. Εκφραζω γενικοτερο προβληματισμο, οχι απαραιτητα συσχετιζομενο μς την υποθεση.

----------


## ares

> Η επωνυμια στο διαδικτυο, πως επιβεβαιωνεται για να ειναι εγκυρη σε δικαστηριο; Αρκει το γεγονος της αναφορας των στοιχειων και της υποθεσης, που μπορει να γνωριζουν κι αλλοι, ΚΑΙ δεν διερευνειται εκτος αν αρνηθεις οτι το εκανες εσυ, οπως με την υπογραφη;
> 
> ΥΓ. Εκφραζω γενικοτερο προβληματισμο, οχι απαραιτητα συσχετιζομενο μς την υποθεση.


Κατά τη γνώμη μου γενικά όχι, ο καθένας μπορεί να γράψει πως είναι ο οποιοσδήποτε σε ένα blog, μέχρι να γίνει δικαστική διερεύνηση. Στο avclub δε γνωρίζω ποια διαδικασία ακολούθησαν για να κάνουν την ταυτοποίηση. Αν εσείς στο adslgr μου ζητάγατε για oποιoδήποτε λόγο τα στοιχεία μου, τι ακριβώς θα ήταν αρκετό; Φωτοτυπία ταυτότητας ίσως; Δε γνωρίζω. Αν το ζητούσε τρίτος δικαστικά, το ip μου;

----------


## psyxakias

> Κατά τη γνώμη μου γενικά όχι, ο καθένας μπορεί να γράψει πως είναι ο οποιοσδήποτε σε ένα blog, μέχρι να γίνει δικαστική διερεύνηση. Στο avclub δε γνωρίζω ποια διαδικασία ακολούθησαν για να κάνουν την ταυτοποίηση. Αν εσείς στο adslgr μου ζητάγατε για oποιoδήποτε λόγο τα στοιχεία μου, τι ακριβώς θα ήταν αρκετό; Φωτοτυπία ταυτότητας ίσως; Δε γνωρίζω. Αν το ζητούσε τρίτος δικαστικά, το ip μου;


Βασικά δεν αναφέρομαι στο θέμα του avclub, ούτε τι μέθοδο χρησιμοποιούν τα forums για ταυτοποίηση. Περισσότερο αναφέρομαι σε τι στοιχεία στηρίζεται μια αγωγή για διαδικτυακή δυσφήμιση, ότι όντως ξεκινάει από το άτομο που κατηγορείται και όχι κάποιον άλλον. Υποθέτω, με απλή λογική, ότι ίσως δεν επιβεβαιώνεται η ταυτότητα (με αίτημα για IP κτλ), εκτός και αν ο ίδιος ο κατηγορούμενος αρνηθεί ότι ανέβασε κάτι τέτοιο. Αλλά σε τέτοια περίπτωση, με ένα δικαστήριο που μπορεί να πάρει καιρό, μπορεί να έχουν σβηστεί παλιά στοιχεία και να μην μπορεί να επιβεβαιωθεί.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 



Off Topic


		Στο adslgr δε ζητείται ταυτοποίηση, αντιθέτως αφαιρούνται προσωπικά δεδομένα ή χαρακτηρισμοί για προστασία των μελών και τρίτων εμπλεκόμενων. Προσωπικά δεδομένα (όπως IP) σε τρίτους δεν δίνονται σε κανένα, εκτός υποθέτω εάν ζητηθούν από τους ιδιοκτήτες του site με εισαγγελική εντολή (που είναι υποχρεωμένο οποιοδήποτε site να δώσει). Δε γνωρίζω με σιγουριά, αλλά έχω την εντύπωση ότι δεν έχει χρειαστεί ποτέ έως τώρα.

----------


## ares

Πέρα από την ip,  τα στοιχεία της πιστωτικής κάρτας αν κάποιος νοίκιασε server επειδή διατηρεί  δικιά του ιστοσελίδα ή blog - όλα αυτά με δικαστική εντολή - δε νομίζω να υπάρχει άλλος τρόπος να πιστοποιηθεί η ταυτότητα κάποιου χωρίς αμφισβήτηση. Αν κάποιος θέλει ο ίδιος να δηλώσει την ταυτότητά του, ουσιαστικά εμφανίζεται ως αυτός που εκείνος επιλέγει.

Το παράδειγμα με το adslgr, το ανέφερα για να πω πως πρακτικά, μόνο με τη δική μου θέληση ( pm δικό μου με φωτοτυπία της ταυτότητας) ή δικαστικά θα μπορούσε να γίνει πραγματική, ουσιαστική ταυτοποίηση. Δεν αμφισβήτησα την πολιτική προστασίας των προσωπικών δεδομένων του adslgr.Και πάλι βέβαια,στην πρώτη περίπτωση θα μπορούσε αυτό να το κάνει όποιος είχε προσβαση στον υπολογιστή μου και στην ταυτότητά μου υποκρινόμενος εμένα. ¨Ουσιαστικά, δεν μπορώ να αποδείξω με 100% σιγουριά ποιος είμαι.

Αλλά νομίζω αυτή η συζήτηση είναι σε λάθος νήμα, μάλλον πρέπει να την κάνουμε στο γειτονικό

----------


## psyxakias

> Πέρα από την ip,  τα στοιχεία της πιστωτικής κάρτας αν κάποιος νοίκιασε server επειδή διατηρεί  δικιά του ιστοσελίδα ή blog - όλα αυτά με δικαστική εντολή - δε νομίζω να υπάρχει άλλος τρόπος να πιστοποιηθεί η ταυτότητα κάποιου χωρίς αμφισβήτηση. Αν κάποιος θέλει ο ίδιος να δηλώσει την ταυτότητά του, ουσιαστικά εμφανίζεται ως αυτός που εκείνος επιλέγει.


Αυτός είναι ο προβληματισμός μου, συμβαίνουν όλα αυτά σε περίπτωση αγωγής για συκοφαντική δυσφήμιση στο διαδίκτυο, ή στηρίζονται αποκλειστικά στο γεγονός της "υπογραφής" σε blog/forum; Φαντάσου να μη σε συμπαθεί κάποιος φίλος/συνάδελφος και επειδή έμαθε την διαμάχη σου με μια εταιρεία, να το δημοσιοποιήσει με το όνομά σου.  :Thinking:  (πολύ ακραίο το ξέρω, απίθανο όμως?)

----------


## ares

> Αυτός είναι ο προβληματισμός μου, συμβαίνουν όλα αυτά σε περίπτωση αγωγής για συκοφαντική δυσφήμιση στο διαδίκτυο, ή στηρίζονται αποκλειστικά στο γεγονός της "υπογραφής" σε blog/forum; Φαντάσου να μη σε συμπαθεί κάποιος φίλος/συνάδελφος και επειδή έμαθε την διαμάχη σου με μια εταιρεία, να το δημοσιοποιήσει με το όνομά σου.  (πολύ ακραίο το ξέρω, απίθανο όμως?)


Θα μπορούσε κάλλιστα να συμβεί.

----------


## maik

> Βασικά δεν αναφέρομαι στο θέμα του avclub, ούτε τι μέθοδο χρησιμοποιούν τα forums για ταυτοποίηση. Περισσότερο αναφέρομαι σε τι στοιχεία στηρίζεται μια αγωγή για διαδικτυακή δυσφήμιση, ότι όντως ξεκινάει από το άτομο που κατηγορείται και όχι κάποιον άλλον. Υποθέτω, με απλή λογική, ότι ίσως δεν επιβεβαιώνεται η ταυτότητα (με αίτημα για IP κτλ), εκτός και αν ο ίδιος ο κατηγορούμενος αρνηθεί ότι ανέβασε κάτι τέτοιο. Αλλά σε τέτοια περίπτωση, με ένα δικαστήριο που μπορεί να πάρει καιρό, μπορεί να έχουν σβηστεί παλιά στοιχεία και να μην μπορεί να επιβεβαιωθεί. :


Ξερεις πολυ καλα οτι μπορει με μια απλη εισαγγελικη εντολη να βρεθει ποιος ανεβασε κατι στο διαδικτυο. Παραδειγματα βλεπουμε καθημερινα. Απο την κοπελιτσα που απειλουσε οτι θα αυτοκτονησει μεχρι τους παιδοφιλους. 
Αν δηλαδη ο psyxakias μπει σαν maik ειναι πολυ απλο να ανακλυφθει  μολις το ανακαλυψει ο maik.

----------


## psyxakias

Ναι αυτό σκεφτόμουν και εγώ, ότι μόνο αν αρνηθεί ο κατηγορούμενος ότι εμπλέκεται θα ψαχτεί.

----------


## amoydar

> Ναι αυτό σκεφτόμουν και εγώ, ότι μόνο αν αρνηθεί ο κατηγορούμενος ότι εμπλέκεται θα ψαχτεί.


ακριβός αφού ο γιατρός δεν το αρνέιται τ΄τοε δεν υπάρχει θέμα.

----------


## DSLaManiaC

Εγώ πάντως αν ήθελα να καταγγείλω για κάτι σοβαρό ένα νυχτερινό κέντρο απ τα γνωστά δε θα το έκανα επώνυμα.  :Cool:

----------


## maik

Off Topic


		και ανωνυμα να το εκανες παλι θα σε ευρισκαν :Cool:

----------


## psyxakias

Off Topic





> και ανωνυμα να το εκανες παλι θα σε ευρισκαν


Παντα υπαρχουν τροποι για να γινει σχεδον αδυνατο να σε βρει κανεις, ακομα και με εισαγγελικη εντολη, που δυστυχως τους εκμεταλλευονται και για παρανομες δραστηριοτητες καποιοι.

----------


## Rebel Scum

Για την συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση έμαθα κάποια ενδιαφέροντα πράγματα... ο συγκεκριμένος άνθρωπος εργάζεται στο χώρο των media και έχει σχέση με τις γραφικές τέχνες και οι δουλειές του είναι αρκετά γνωστές και μια από αυτές είναι το φετινό cartoon του Mega.

Το συγκεκριμένο μηχάνημα το αγόρασε σε προσωπικό επίπεδο χωρίς να εμπλέξει την επαγγελματική του ιδιότητα. Η υπόλοιπη ιστορία είναι γνωστή.

Μόλις αποκάλυψε στην εταιρεία την ιδιότητα του το θέμα λύθηκε παρεμπιπτόντως  :Wink:

----------


## Seitman

Και ο γιατρός???  :What..?:

----------


## Rebel Scum

> Και ο γιατρός???


Ναι το ξέχασα να το ρωτήσω αυτό ....βασικά την ενημέρωση την είχα από γνωστό που είναι κουμπάρος του εν λόγω ανθρώπου...αν τελικά είναι διαφορετικές περιπτώσεις δεν το ξέρω. Θα ρωτήσω και αν έχω κάνει λάθος ανακαλώ....

----------


## alexandrosmlx

http://arkoudos.com/blog/?p=2541

----------


## nnn

Δελτίο Τύπου: 
Στην System Graph Technologies, δραστηριοποιούμαστε στο χώρο της Apple για περισσότερο από μία δεκαετία. Έχουμε οικοδομήσει σχέσεις εμπιστοσύνης με τους πελάτες μας υποστηρίζοντας τις ανάγκες τους με τη μεγαλύτερη δυνατή συνέπεια.

Στην υπόθεση με τον κ. Παπαδημητριάδη, η διαφωνία μας είχε επακόλουθο μια σειρά γεγονότων, τα οποία έπληξαν τόσο το ήθος όσο και την αξιοπιστία των ανθρώπων μας, και μας οδήγησε στην κατάθεση της αγωγής. Η κίνηση αυτή έγινε με μοναδικό κριτήριο την προάσπιση του ονομάτός μας και τίποτε άλλο. Δεν ήταν στις προθέσεις μας να αντιπαρατεθούμε με τα αδιαπραγμάτευτα δικαιώματα του καταναλωτή καθώς και την ελευθερία του να εκφράζει την άποψή του και να κάνει κριτική.

Aντιλαμβανόμενοι ότι στην προσπάθειά μας να προασπίσουμε το όνομά μας οδηγηθήκαμε σε μια αντίδραση υπερβολική και άστοχη, και δεχόμενοι πως τελικά πρόθεση του κ. Παπαδημητριάδη δεν ήταν να θίξει την φήμη και την αξιοπιστία μας, αποσύρουμε την σχετική αγωγή.

Ευχαριστούμε τους φίλους και πελάτες μας που μας στηρίζουν σε όλη την πορεία μας. Η υπόθεση αυτή αποτέλεσε για εμάς το κίνητρο για αυτοκριτική. Δεσμευόμαστε στο αμέσως επόμενο χρονικό διάστημα να δημιουργήσουμε ένα υγιές πλαίσιο διαλόγου με τους καταναλωτές, συμμετέχοντας ενεργά στην ψηφιακή κοινότητα και τα social media.

System Graph Technologies 
http://www.systemgraph.gr/index.php?...06-12-14-35-04

----------


## Banditgr

> *Aντιλαμβανόμενοι ότι στην προσπάθειά μας να προασπίσουμε το όνομά μας οδηγηθήκαμε σε μια αντίδραση υπερβολική και άστοχη, και δεχόμενοι πως τελικά πρόθεση του κ. Παπαδημητριάδη δεν ήταν να θίξει την φήμη και την αξιοπιστία μας, αποσύρουμε την σχετική αγωγή.*


Αίσιο τέλος τελικά (αρκεί να λύθηκε και το πρόβλημα του ανθρώπου). Κάλιο αργά παρά ποτέ.

----------


## hostolis

Οχι ρε γμτ έπρεπε να πάνε στα δικαστήρια να τους ξεβρακώσει τους άθλιους, και να έχουμε και δεδικασμένο...

EDIT: ή έπεσε κανένα email απο τον Στηβ Τζομπς που έλεγε λακωνικά (όπως συνηθίζει) "Drop the case."

----------


## panoc

μια φραση μου ερχετε στο μυαλο που λεγεμε στο σχολειο : "κοτ, κοτ, κοτ, κοτ, κοτ "  :Razz: 

περα απο τη πλακα πληρως αναμενομενο.

----------


## Φιλόσοφος_Στ@ρχίδας

Κοινώς, η δύναμη είναι στους πολίτες και όχι στις εταιρίες.

Ένα ποστ να κάνει ο καθένας μας σε ένα forum ή blog μεγάλης δημοτικότητας για κάθε τέτοια αδικία που συμβαίνει, είναι αρκετό.

Και κάπως έτσι απλά γίνονται οι κωλοτούμπες........

----------


## contime

> EDIT: ή έπεσε κανένα email απο τον Στηβ Τζομπς που έλεγε λακωνικά (όπως συνηθίζει) "Drop the case."


Παντως εμενα σοβαρα εκει παει το μυαλο μου. Πρεπει να τους τραβηξαν το αυτι απο την Apple.

----------


## chrismasgr

Aς μην γινότανε τόσος ντόρος και η μήνυση θα συνεχιζόταν . Το θέμα είναι κακώς ξεκίνησε .

----------


## ipo

Θετική εξέλιξη. Δεν είναι θέμα "κοτ κοτ κοτ" που είπε κάποιος πιο πριν, αλλά επαγγελματισμού. Το ζήτημα είναι να μη χρειάζεται να φτάσεις σε τέτοια μαζική αντίδραση, ώστε να θυμηθεί ένας υπάλληλος να αντιδράσει επαγγελματικά κι όχι προσωπικά.

Είδαμε τη δύναμή μας σαν κοινότητα, μάθαμε λίγο πώς πρέπει να φερόμαστε και τι να προσέχουμε. Καλή εμπειρία, τόσο για εμάς, όσο και για την εταιρεία.

----------


## nnn

αναμενόμενη εξωδικαστική επίλυση

----------


## akis1009

> Οχι ρε γμτ έπρεπε να πάνε στα δικαστήρια να τους ξεβρακώσει τους άθλιους, και να έχουμε και δεδικασμένο...
> 
> EDIT: ή έπεσε κανένα email απο τον Στηβ Τζομπς που έλεγε λακωνικά (όπως συνηθίζει) "Drop the case."


 :One thumb up:  :One thumb up: 
Φυσικά και έπρεπε να γίνει η δίκη , θα ήταν πολύ υπέρ των καταναλωτών.

Επίσης είτε τους τράβηξε το αυτί η apple είτε και "καλά" από επαγγελματισμό την δίκη την είχαν χαμένη από χέρι συν ότι άλλες αγωγές θα έκανε ο παθών αργότερα.

Αν ήταν θέμα "επαγγελματισμού" δεν θα έκαναν την μήνυση εξ ' αρχής γιατί η μήνυση δεν έγινε εν θερμώ αλλά μετά από κάποιο συμβούλιο...

Και πάλι κρίμα που δεν θα γίνει η δίκη αν και ο παθών θα πρέπει να το συνεχίσει.

----------


## hostolis

Damage control λέγεται, μην ακούω μαλαπερδίες περι επαγγελματισμού.

----------


## ubuntubu

Πιστεύω πως το ρεζουμέ είναι εδώ :



> Δεσμευόμαστε στο αμέσως επόμενο χρονικό διάστημα να δημιουργήσουμε ένα υγιές πλαίσιο διαλόγου με τους καταναλωτές, συμμετέχοντας ενεργά στην ψηφιακή κοινότητα και τα social media.

----------


## contime

> *Αν ήταν θέμα "επαγγελματισμού" δεν θα έκαναν την μήνυση εξ ' αρχής* γιατί η μήνυση δεν έγινε εν θερμώ αλλά μετά από κάποιο συμβούλιο...


Πολυ σωστα. :Cool:

----------


## Seitman

Μάλλον άρχισαν να βαράνε μύγες εκεί και είπαν να το πάρουν αλλιώς. Λίγο αργά όμως.

----------


## ipo

> Damage control λέγεται, μην ακούω μαλαπερδίες περι επαγγελματισμού.


Το "damage control" επαγγελματισμός είναι, απλά στη συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση η στροφή σε αυτόν έγινε με καθυστέρηση.

----------


## sa1901

> Δελτίο Τύπου: 
> ...δεχόμενοι πως *τελικά πρόθεση του κ. Παπαδημητριάδη δεν ήταν να θίξει την φήμη και την αξιοπιστία μας*, αποσύρουμε την σχετική αγωγή.


Άλλη έννοια δεν έχει ο καθένας από εμάς, και τρέχουμε να θίξουμε εταιρείες απλά και μόνο από βίτσιο.

Τι αηδίες λένε ώρες-ώρες....

----------


## akis1009

> Άλλη έννοια δεν έχει ο καθένας από εμάς, και τρέχουμε να θίξουμε εταιρείες απλά και μόνο από βίτσιο.
> 
> Τι αηδίες λένε ώρες-ώρες....


 :Worthy:

----------


## psyxakias

> αναμενόμενη εξωδικαστική επίλυση


Ε ναι. Στο μεταξύ, ανέβασαν (σύμφωνα με την αμφιλεγόμενη αξιοπιστία της alexa) και την κίνηση του site τους κατά 230%.  :Razz:

----------


## akis1009

> Ε ναι. Στο μεταξύ, ανέβασαν (σύμφωνα με την αμφιλεγόμενη αξιοπιστία της alexa) και την κίνηση του site τους κατά 230%.


Καλά αυτό μπορεί και να ισχύει, εδώ εγώ μπήκα 2-3 φορές για να δω τι είδους εταιρεία είναι και τι γράφει για το εξουσιοδοτημένο service της Apple.

----------


## kostasdiamantidis

οτι καλυτερο μπορουσε να κανει. αυτοι εχουν τα λεφτα & τους δικηγορους εμεις τα forums. Μπραβο μαγκακι :Clap:  :Clap:

----------


## ares

Η απόσυρση της μήνυσης είναι το ένα κομμάτι της υπόθεσης που, κατά τη γνώμη μου, έληξε θετικά. ( Καλό είναι κάποια στιγμή να σταματήσουμε να αντιμετωπίζουμε τα πάντα με μηνύσεις. Η δικομανία έχει γίνει το εθνικό μας σπορ).

Το δεύτερο, επίσης σημαντικό  μέρος θα το δούμε την Τρίτη 18 Ιανουαρίου στον συνήγορο του καταναλωτή, όπου θα μάθουμε επιτέλους τι ισχύει νομικά  και τι όχι στη συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση.

----------


## maik

Μια ακομα περιπτωση της δικομανιας που μας διακατεχει.
Φιλικη συμβουλη προς την εταιρια.
Δημοσιοποιηστε το ονομα του δικηγορου που σας προετρεψε ή εστω σας ενθαρυνε για την αγωγη. Ειναι ασχετος και επικινδυνος.

----------


## akis1009

> Το δεύτερο, επίσης σημαντικό  μέρος θα το δούμε την Τρίτη 18 Ιανουαρίου στον συνήγορο του καταναλωτή, όπου θα μάθουμε επιτέλους τι ισχύει νομικά  και τι όχι στη συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση.


Αυτό ακριβώς περιμένω και εγώ γιατί ακόμα και δικηγόροι μεταξύ τους έχουν διαφωνίες!

----------


## eagle13

Γι ' αυτό οι ανεξάρτητοι τεχνικοί τα οικονομάνε , αφού δεν υπάρχει αντιπροσωπεία καλά κάνουν ....  :One thumb up:

----------


## hemlock

> Γι ' αυτό οι ανεξάρτητοι τεχνικοί τα οικονομάνε , αφού δεν υπάρχει αντιπροσωπεία καλά κάνουν ....


Ξες ποσο ευκολα μπορουν να φυγουν σαν εκτος εγγυησης τετοια προιοντα οταν επιστρεψουν στο μαγαζι αγορας? :Whistle:

----------


## eagle13

> Ξες ποσο ευκολα μπορουν να φυγουν σαν εκτος εγγυησης τετοια προιοντα οταν επιστρεψουν στο μαγαζι αγορας?


Εντάξει μπορεί να έχεις δίκιο αλλά οταν ο άλλος βιάζεται δεν την ψάχνει και παίρνει τεχνικό επί τόπου .....  :Whistle:

----------


## 29gk

> *Ο iMac και οι 7 δικηγόροι*
> 18/01/2011
> 
> Αγαπητοί φίλοι, 
> 
> Με αυτό το κείμενο επιθυμώ να απαντήσω στις πολλές ερωτήσεις σας που καταφθάνουν από κάθε κατεύθυνση σχετικά με την έκβαση της διαμεσολαβητικής επίλυσης της διαφοράς. 
> 
> Καταρχήν σας ευχαριστώ για μια ακόμη φορά για το μεγάλο ενδιαφέρον σας. 
> 
> ...


http://www.maga.gr/

----------


## panoc

η ανεθυνοτητα (των εταιριων) σε ολο της το μεγαλειο.

και ειδικα για το public τακτικη σουπερ μαρκετ. το πηρες ; σε ξεχασαμε.

----------


## JLEE

Τι να πώ... κρίμα για αυτούς που έχασαν την αξιοπιστία τους...

----------


## ipo

Αφού κάποιος από τους εξουσιοδοτημένους αντιπροσώπους ή πωλητές δεν αναλαμβάνει την ευθύνη, διαπιστώνουμε ότι η επιλογή προϊόντος Apple ενέχει σημαντικό ρίσκο. Αν οι πωλητές/αντιπρόσωποι δεν προστατεύουν επαρκώς το όνομα της εταιρείας που εκπροσωπούν, τότε δεν αξίζουν τα χρήματα των καταναλωτών.

Ευτυχώς υπάρχει και η Dell.

----------


## Banditgr

> Ο εκπρόσωπος του Public υποστήριξε ότι *μάλλον* δεν τηρήθηκε σωστά η διαδικασία κι ότι κατά τη γνώμη του *το Public δεν έχει κάποια ευθύνη*, ενώ όταν ρωτήθηκε από το Συνήγορο του καταναλωτή, απάντησε πως *ίσως σε τελευταία ανάλυση ευθύνεται η Apple.*


Πραγματικά έχω μείνει άναυδος από τον "εκπρόσωπο" του Public. Όμως φταίει η Apple, ναι. Φταίει που αντί να έχει ιδία παρουσία στη χώρα, αφήνει όλους αυτούς (που δεν θέλω να τους χαρακτηρίσω γιατί θα φάω ban), τους μεταπωλητές εν πάση περιπτώσει να κάνουν ότι κάνουν. Αλήθεια η iSquare γιατί έγινε...μαγική εικόνα στη συνάντηση ?

----------


## emeliss

Εγώ πάντως τον βαρέθηκα τον τύπο.

----------


## 29gk

> Εγώ πάντως τον βαρέθηκα τον τύπο.


Mαλλον πρεπει να ισχυει το "δεν ηξερες, δεν ρωταγες ? "

----------


## KLG

> Εγώ πάντως τον βαρέθηκα τον τύπο.


Καλά κάνει όμως ... πέρα απο το οτι είναι σχολαστικός μεχρι αηδιας, εδώ μιλάμε για ποσα χρήματα 5-6κ ευρώ? Αν σου περισσευουν, δωσε μου τα μισά έστω  :Razz: 

Έχει δικιο να το συνεχίσει το θέμα.. Φαντάσου να αρχίσουμε να διαλεγουμε τυχαιους στον δρόμο και να κάνουμε μήνυση για 200κ ευρω.. μετά να αλλάζουμε γνώμη. Ιδιαίτερα οταν μια εταιρία σέρνει κάποιον σε αυτή τη διαδικασία, πρέπει αρχικά να αποκαταστήσει το κόστος σε χρημα και μετά σε χρόνο.

Επίσης καλά κανει και ενημερώνει, ειμαστε καχυποπτοι ανθρωποι που ζουμε σε καχυποπτη κοινωνία σε πολυ κυνικους καιρους. Αμεσως μόλις διαβασα την ανακοινωση της εταιρίας, φανταστηκα "το λαμόγιο, να δεις που πηρε 15 macbooks ενα για καθε 2 μερες του μηνα".

Φαινεται οτι η εταιρία συνεχίζει την αυταρχική συμπεριφορά της με την πρακτική "Εχουμε δικιο, θα μπορουσαμε να στα φάμε τα διακόσια, αλλά σε βαρεθηκαμε και σταματάμε" και μετά πετάει και ένα "νιανια νιανιανια δεν θα παρεις μαααααακ, εμεις έχουμεεεε και δεν σου διιιιινουμε"...

----------


## sotos65

> Εγώ πάντως τον βαρέθηκα τον τύπο.


Επειδή δεν είσαι στην "ευχάριστη" θέση του....

----------


## DreamAxe

> Φταίει που αντί να έχει ιδία παρουσία στη χώρα, αφήνει όλους αυτούς (που δεν θέλω να τους χαρακτηρίσω γιατί θα φάω ban)


Δεν θα φας ban, θα σου κάνουν μύνηση  :Razz:   :ROFL: 

Αν οι υποψήφιοι αγοραστές των προϊόντων της apple στη χώρα μας ρισκάρουν μετά απο αυτό να εμπιστευτούν την εγγύηση που δίνουν οι επιχειρήσεις που εμπλέκονται σε αυτή την ιστορία τότε...  :Wall:

----------


## emeliss

> Καλά κάνει όμως ...


Κάνει καλά που μπροστά στον συνήγορο του καταναλωτή ζητάει "έξοδα προετοιμασίας της νομικής του υπεράσπισης";
Καλά κάνει που λέει ότι εκτεθεί επώνυμα από την δημοσιοποίηση του περιστατικού και λέει για ψυχική φθορά ενώ ο ίδιος βγήκε επώνυμα στο διαδίκτυο;

Κάποιος από τους δικηγόρους του απλά τον ενημέρωσε ότι θα μπορέσει να φάει από αυτή την υπόθεση. Μάλλον έτσι είναι, αλλά δεν κάνει καθόλου καλά.

Δεν θα ξαφνιαστώ καθόλου αν διεκδικήσει χρήματα "για ψυχική φθορά". Και όχι, δεν θα κάνει καθόλου μα καθόλου καλά.

----------


## mrsaccess

Που είπε πως έχει εκτεθεί επώνυμα; Το μόνο που είπε -και σωστά imo- πως αναγκάστηκε να προετοιμάσει νομική υπεράσπιση η οποία έχει σημαντικό κόστος.  :What..?:

----------


## emeliss

> Που είπε πως έχει εκτεθεί επώνυμα;


http://maga.gr/2011/01/14/a%CE%BD%CE...C%CE%B4%CE%B7/

Αλήθεια τι έχει γίνει με τον imac; Γράφει ακόμα για ελαττωματικό μηχάνημα αλλά στο αρχικό ποστ στο avclub είχε πει ότι μετά την ταλαιπωρία τον πήγε infoquest. Έδωσε κάποια πληροφορία για το τι έκαναν εκεί;

----------


## mrsaccess

Δεν λέει όμως κάτι υπερβολικό. Οποιοσδήποτε άνθρωπος έχει φτάσει σε μια ηλικία χωρίς να μπλέξει με δικαστήρια, του έρχεται κάπως όταν τον μηνύουν χωρίς να φταίει ουσιαστικά.

Επίσης περιορίζεται στο να ζητήσει τα νομικά έξοδα τα οποία όπως είπαμε είναι σημαντικά. Δηλαδή επειδή εγώ μπορεί να πληρώνω το δικηγόρο με το μήνα, να τραβήξω μια μήνυση σε όλους για να πληρώσετε και εσείς δικηγόρους;

----------


## NeK

Φυσικά και καλά κάνει και ζητάει τα κόστη για τους δικηγόρους, αυτός έκανε μήνυση; Τι φταίει δηλαδή να πληρώνει, επειδή ο άλλος τραβάει μηνύσεις δεξιά και αριστερά; Δεν πρέπει οι μηνύσεις να έχουν και συνέπειες δηλαδή;

----------


## ipo

Δείτε και το update.

Δε θα ήθελα με τίποτα να είμαι πελάτης μίας εταιρείας και να έχω τέτοια αντιμετώπιση. Η εταιρεία συνεχίζει, κατά τη γνώμη μου, να προκαλεί τον κόσμο που την παρακολουθεί με τον τρόπο συμπεριφοράς της. Αποφάσισαν τα στελέχη ότι η εταιρεία δεν έχει πρόβλημα με τέτοια αντιμετώπιση πελάτη και θέλουν να προκαλέσουν περαιτέρω κινητοποιήσεις;

----------


## maik

> Δεν λέει όμως κάτι υπερβολικό. Οποιοσδήποτε άνθρωπος έχει φτάσει σε μια ηλικία χωρίς να μπλέξει με δικαστήρια, του έρχεται κάπως όταν τον μηνύουν χωρίς να φταίει ουσιαστικά.
> 
> Επίσης περιορίζεται στο να ζητήσει τα νομικά έξοδα τα οποία όπως είπαμε είναι σημαντικά. Δηλαδή επειδή εγώ μπορεί να πληρώνω το δικηγόρο με το μήνα, να τραβήξω μια μήνυση σε όλους για να πληρώσετε και εσείς δικηγόρους;


 :One thumb up: 
Η τακτικη αυτη ευθυνεται για πολλα κακα.
Ο απλος πολιτης ειναι ανισχυρος μπροστα σε μεγαλες εταιριες ή  ακομα σε καποιον που εχει οικονομικη ανεση να πληρωνει δικηγορους (και οχι μονο  :Whistle: )

----------


## sotos65

> Κάνει καλά που μπροστά στον συνήγορο του καταναλωτή ζητάει "έξοδα προετοιμασίας της νομικής του υπεράσπισης";
> Καλά κάνει που λέει ότι εκτεθεί επώνυμα από την δημοσιοποίηση του περιστατικού και λέει για ψυχική φθορά ενώ ο ίδιος βγήκε επώνυμα στο διαδίκτυο;
> 
> Κάποιος από τους δικηγόρους του απλά τον ενημέρωσε ότι θα μπορέσει να φάει από αυτή την υπόθεση. Μάλλον έτσι είναι, αλλά δεν κάνει καθόλου καλά.
> 
> Δεν θα ξαφνιαστώ καθόλου αν διεκδικήσει χρήματα "για ψυχική φθορά". Και όχι, δεν θα κάνει καθόλου μα καθόλου καλά.


Πολύ περίεργη άποψη έχεις. Δηλαδή θα σε μηνύει μία εταιρεία, θα αναγκάζεσαι να ξοδεύεις χρήματα (που στους περισσότερους δεν περισσεύουν) σε δικηγόρους για να πας στη δίκη, και μία ωραία πρωία η εταιρεία θα λέει, _"Α, ξέρεις το μετανιώσαμε, (αφού γίναμε ρόμπες στο διαδίκτυο), αλλά δεν τρέχει και τίποτα, δικό σου πρόβλημα τα έξοδα που έκανες εξαιτίας μας! Αλλά και για να μην ξεχνιώμαστε, νέο iMac ή λύση στο πρόβλημα σου θα πάρεις από μας του αγίου μπιπ-μπιπ ανήμερα"_! Και μετά εσύ πρέπει να βάλεις τη ουρά στα σκέλια, σα βρεγμένη γάτα, και να μην πεις ούτε να διεκδικήσεις τίποτα! Καλό ανέκδοτο...

----------


## emeliss

> Φυσικά και καλά κάνει και ζητάει τα κόστη για τους δικηγόρους


Ήμουν σαφής.



> Κάνει καλά που *μπροστά στον συνήγορο του καταναλωτή* ζητάει "έξοδα προετοιμασίας της νομικής του υπεράσπισης";


........Auto merged post: emeliss πρόσθεσε 1 λεπτά και 50 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> Επίσης περιορίζεται στο να ζητήσει τα νομικά έξοδα


Αυτό θα φανεί αργότερα και το ξανασυζητάμε τότε.

........Auto merged post: emeliss πρόσθεσε 2 λεπτά και 44 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> Πολύ περίεργη άποψη έχεις. Δηλαδή θα σε μηνύει μία εταιρεία, θα αναγκάζεσαι να ξοδεύεις χρήματα (που στους περισσότερους δεν περισσεύουν) σε δικηγόρους για να πας στη δίκη, και μία ωραία πρωία η εταιρεία θα λέει, _"Α, ξέρεις το μετανιώσαμε, (αφού γίναμε ρόμπες στο διαδίκτυο), αλλά δεν τρέχει και τίποτα, δικό σου πρόβλημα τα έξοδα που έκανες εξαιτίας μας! Αλλά και για να μην ξεχνιώμαστε, νέο iMac ή λύση στο πρόβλημα σου θα πάρεις από μας του αγίου μπιπ-μπιπ ανήμερα"_! Και μετά εσύ πρέπει να βάλεις τη ουρά στα σκέλια, σα βρεγμένη γάτα, και να μην πεις ούτε να διεκδικήσεις τίποτα! Καλό ανέκδοτο...


Καθόλου περίεργη άποψη. Ο συνήγορος του καταναλωτή δεν έχει καμία σχέση με αυτές τις οικονομικές απαιτήσεις. Αυτά θα τα αναλάβουν οι 7 δικηγόροι του.

Όσο για τον imac, η απορία που εξέφρασα παραμένει. Από την αρχή της υπόθεσης έχει δει κανείς σας να γράφει ξανά κάτι για την infoquest;

----------


## sotos65

Δεν ζήτησε από τον συνήγορο του καταναλωτή να ρυθμίσει το θέμα με τα δικαστικά έξοδα, απλά βρήκε ευκαιρία να το αναφέρει αφού είχε συνάντηση με τους εκπροσώπους της εταιρείας. Εξάλλου το λέει και ο ίδιος ότι ο συνήγορος του καταναλωτή δεν είναι αρμόδιος για το θέμα...

----------


## emeliss

Οπότε κακώς έφερε τέτοια θέματα σε αυτή την συνάντηση.

----------


## sotos65

> Όσο για τον imac, η απορία που εξέφρασα παραμένει. Από την αρχή της υπόθεσης έχει δει κανείς σας να γράφει ξανά κάτι για την infoquest;


Γράφει ότι η μία από τις τρεις εταιρείες δεν πήγε καν στην συνάντηση με τον συνήγορο του καταναλωτή, με λίγα λόγια τον "έγραψε" εις τα παλαιότερα των υποδημάτων της. Αυτή η εταιρεία ήταν η iSquare, που αν δεν κάνω λάθος ανήκει στην infoquest. Πολύ καχυποψία πάντως έχεις σε όλη αυτή την υπόθεση, λες και ο πελάτης έχει ζητήσει τον ουρανό και τα άστρα...

........Auto merged post: sotos65 πρόσθεσε 0 λεπτά και 58 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> Οπότε κακώς έφερε τέτοια θέματα σε αυτή την συνάντηση.


Αυτή είναι η δικιά σου άποψη. Τους βρήκε εκεί, και τους ανέφερε το θέμα που προέκυψε. Πολύ καλά έκανε...

----------


## emeliss

> Γράφει ότι η μία από τις τρεις εταιρείες δεν πήγε καν στην συνάντηση με τον συνήγορο του καταναλωτή, με λίγα λόγια τον "έγραψε" εις τα παλαιότερα των υποδημάτων της. Αυτή η εταιρεία ήταν η iSquare, που αν δεν κάνω λάθος ανήκει στην infoquest.


Ο ίδιος γράφει στο πρώτο ποστ με το οποίο ξεκίνησε η υπόθεση πως στην iSquare τον έδιωξαν και πως πήγε στο τέλος στην infoquest. Υπογράφει όμως "Με τιμή και ελαττωματικό iMac,". Έχει γράψει κάπου για το τι έκανε η infoquest;

........Auto merged post: emeliss πρόσθεσε 1 λεπτά και 35 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> Αυτή είναι η δικιά σου άποψη.


Και η άποψη της αρμόδιας αρχής  :Wink:

----------


## sotos65

Δεν πρόσεξα σε ποιο σημείο λέει ότι πήγε στην infoquest, αλλά και να πήγαινε, τι θα μπορούσε να κερδίσει; Υπεύθυνη για τους Apple είναι η θυγατρική της, είναι σα να ζητάς από τον ΟΤΕ να λύσει προβλήματα πελατών της Cosmote...

----------


## hellasyoda

Μηνύσεις, απαντήσεις...
Κουραστικό το θέμα.

Προσωπικά μόνο που διάβασα τα κείμενα των εταιρειών σιχάθηκα όλες τις εμπλεκόμενες εταιρίες.
Δε ξέρω ποιος φταίει, δε με νοιάζει, δε πρόκειται να ασχοληθώ με καμία από τις παραπάνω εταιρίες.
Αν στο μέλλον δελεαστώ και αγοράσω κάτι από τις παραπάνω εταιρίες θα είμαι άξιος της μοίρας μου.

Το μόνο που είδα είναι Γυφτιά και τελικά το θέμα κατέληξε με αρνητική δημοσιότητα, τα δικαστικά έξοδα να είναι περισσότερα για το mac. Τραγικό.
Ευτυχώς υπάρχουν φημισμένες εταιρίας για το after sale support και τις προτιμώ (ήδη μια αναφέρθηκε παραπάνω). Ελπίζω αν χρειαστώ κάποτε το support να είναι άξιο της φήμης τους.

----------


## sotos65

> Και η άποψη της αρμόδιας αρχής


Η άποψη της αρμόδιας αρχής είναι ότι _δεν είναι αρμόδια_ για το θέμα. Η άποψη ότι κακώς αναφέρθηκε το θέμα εκεί, είναι δικιά σου...

----------


## emeliss

> Δεν πρόσεξα σε ποιο σημείο λέει ότι πήγε στην infoquest, αλλά και να πήγαινε, τι θα μπορούσε να κερδίσει; Υπεύθυνη για τους Apple είναι η θυγατρική της, είναι σα να ζητάς από τον ΟΤΕ να λύσει προβλήματα πελατών της Cosmote...


Δεν θα κρίνω εγώ ποιος είναι υπεύθυνος εκεί που έχει φτάσει το θέμα. Θα περιμένω την άποψη του συνήγορου του καταναλωτή. 
Αφού ο ίδιος έδωσε την πληροφορία 
*Spoiler:*




			"Τώρα είμαι σε καταγγελία προς τον Συνήγορο του Πολίτη και στη Γενική Γραμμ. Καταναλωτή του Υπ. Οικονομίας, εναντίον της systemgraph και isquare.
O δε η/υ βρίσκεται στο service της infoquest..."
		

 και ακόμα λέει για προβληματικό μηχανάκι και επειδή ίδιος έβγαλε την υπόθεση στην δημοσιότητα θα ήθελα να μάθω τι έγινε εκεί. Εσύ όχι;

----------


## mrsaccess

Γενικά από όσο ξέρω (μπορεί να κάνω και λάθος, οπότε ας με διορθώσει κάποιος) τα Ελληνικά δικαστήρια πολύ δύσκολα εκδικάζουν υπέρ του ενάγοντα αιτήσεις για ψυχική φθορά και αντίστοιχα πολύ δύσκολα καλύπτουν αιτήματα εναγομένων για κάλυψη των δικαστικών εξόδων από τους ενάγοντες. Επομένως δεν νομίζω πως θα κερδίσει κάτι, ούτε πως θα αποζημιωθεί για τα έξοδά του.

----------


## sotos65

Η οποία θα λέει ...[pontius pilatus]βρήτε τα![/pontius pilatus]  :ROFL:

----------


## ipo

> Γενικά από όσο ξέρω (μπορεί να κάνω και λάθος, οπότε ας με διορθώσει κάποιος) τα Ελληνικά δικαστήρια πολύ δύσκολα εκδικάζουν υπέρ του ενάγοντα αιτήσεις για ψυχική φθορά και αντίστοιχα πολύ δύσκολα καλύπτουν αιτήματα εναγομένων για κάλυψη των δικαστικών εξόδων από τους ενάγοντες. Επομένως δεν νομίζω πως θα κερδίσει κάτι, ούτε πως θα αποζημιωθεί για τα έξοδά του.


Δεν έχω προσωπική εμπειρία, αλλά έχω ακούσει ότι επιτυγχάνεται συχνά η κάλυψη των δικαστικών εξόδων. Αν ένας από τους αντίδικους αποδείξει ότι ο άλλος κακώς τον έβαλε σε δικαστικό αγώνα, τότε καταφέρνει να πάρει τα χρήματα που ξόδεψε για όλη τη διαδικασία στην οποία υπεβλήθη.

Για την αποζημίωση ψυχικής φθοράς θα συμφωνήσω, με βάση πάλι αυτά που έχω ακούσει. Συνήθως σε περιπτώσεις ατυχημάτων με σωματικές βλάβες δικαιολογείται από τα δικαστήρια.


Το εντυπωσιακό της υπόθεσης είναι ότι η όλη ιστορία, πάνω που νομίζαμε ότι καλυτερεύει, τελικά συνεχίζει να αποτελεί παράγοντα απομάκρυνσης πελατών από την Apple. Κρίμα που δεν επιλήφθηκε η Apple του ζητήματος και το άφησε στην τύχη του. Τρεις εταιρείες που πουλάνε προϊόντα της Apple προτιμούν να χάνουν πελατεία, αντί να συνεννοηθούν και να αποζημιώσουν τον πελάτη, απαλλάσσοντάς τον από κάθε δικαστική απειλή και καλύπτοντας τα έξοδα στα οποία υπέβαλαν στον πελάτη τους;

----------


## emeliss

> Η οποία θα λέει ...[pontius pilatus]βρήτε τα![/pontius pilatus]


Υπάρχει συγκεκριμένη διαδικασία. Τώρα είναι στην μέση.

*Spoiler:*

----------


## cca

Αν ειδικά σε καιρό κρίσης δε θέλουν πελάτες, τα συμπεράσματα δικά μας!

----------


## chrismasgr

Σας είπε κανένας ότι θα χάσουν πελατεία οι εταιρείες ; Να δείτε πόσοι θα τρέξουν να αγοράσουν .

----------


## sotos65

> Υπάρχει συγκεκριμένη διαδικασία. Τώρα είναι στην μέση.


Η οποία διαδικασία είναι "κουλή" αφού στην περίπτωση που δεν λυθεί το ζήτημα, απλά δημοσιεύονται τα στοιχεία της εταιρείας και το πόρισμα, και ο πελάτης που έχει πρόβλημα εξακολουθεί να το έχει και να τρέχει αλλού να βρει το όποιο δίκιο του. Στην συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση έτσι κι αλλιώς όλα τα στοιχεία έχουν δημοσιευθεί, η εταιρεία ελάχιστα θα επηρεαστεί επειδή θα γίνει δημοσίευση και από τον Συνήγορο του Καταναλωτή...

----------


## emeliss

> Η οποία διαδικασία είναι "κουλή" αφού στην περίπτωση που δεν λυθεί το ζήτημα, απλά δημοσιεύονται τα στοιχεία της εταιρείας και το πόρισμα, και ο πελάτης που έχει πρόβλημα εξακολουθεί να το έχει και να τρέχει αλλού να βρει το όποιο δίκιο του. Στην συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση έτσι κι αλλιώς όλα τα στοιχεία έχουν δημοσιευθεί, η εταιρεία ελάχιστα θα επηρεαστεί επειδή θα γίνει δημοσίευση και από τον Συνήγορο του Καταναλωτή...


Αυτός είναι ο ρόλος της ανεξάρτητης αρχής. Ο Συνήγορος του Καταναλωτή δεν είναι δικαστική αρχή. Αν μάλιστα η υπόθεση είχε πάρει την δικαστική οδό, θα την απέρριπταν άμεσα. Δεν είναι καθόλου "κουλή" και τα πορίσματα της έχουν αξία όπως έχει δείξει η πράξη. Στόχος της δημοσιοποίησης δεν είναι να επηρεαστεί η εικόνα της εταιρίας.

----------


## ipo

> Σας είπε κανένας ότι θα χάσουν πελατεία οι εταιρείες ; Να δείτε πόσοι θα τρέξουν να αγοράσουν .


Και πού να δεις πόσοι από αυτούς που θα έτρεχαν να αγοράσουν, τώρα θα τρέξουν προς άλλη κατεύθυνση ή θα αναλογιστούν τα ενδεχόμενα προβλήματα που θα αντιμετωπίσουν. Υπάρχουν θύματα, αλλά υπάρχουν και ενημερωμένοι καταναλωτές. Αρκετοί από τους τελευταίους θα διπλοσκεφτούν την αγορά που θα κάνουν.

----------


## sotos65

Στόχος μίας αρχής που ονομάζεται "συνήγορος του καταναλωτή" θα έπρεπε να είναι η εύρεση λύσεων που αφορούν τους καταναλωτές στις διαφορές τους με τις εταιρείες, και η επιβολή κυρώσεων σε περιπτώσεις που υπάρχει φταίξιμο από τις εταιρείες. Ούτε το ΕΣΡ ούτε η ΕΕΤΤ είναι δικαστικές αρχές, επιβάλλουν όμως μια χαρά πρόστιμα και κυρώσεις στις εμπλεκόμενες εταιρείες όταν έχουν παραβιάσει κάποιους νόμους ή κανονισμούς. Οπότε μία διαδικασία που απλά τελειώνει με μία δημοσίευση, είναι θεόκουλη, όχι απλά κουλή...

----------


## emeliss

> Στόχος μίας αρχής που ονομάζεται "συνήγορος του καταναλωτή" θα έπρεπε να είναι η εύρεση λύσεων που αφορούν τους καταναλωτές στις διαφορές τους με τις εταιρείες, και η επιβολή κυρώσεων σε περιπτώσεις που υπάρχει φταίξιμο από τις εταιρείες. Ούτε το ΕΣΡ ούτε η ΕΕΤΤ είναι δικαστικές αρχές, επιβάλλουν όμως μια χαρά πρόστιμα και κυρώσεις στις εμπλεκόμενες εταιρείες όταν έχουν παραβιάσει κάποιους νόμους ή κανονισμούς. Οπότε μία διαδικασία που απλά τελειώνει με μία δημοσίευση, είναι θεόκουλη, όχι απλά κουλή...


Μέσα σε όλα θα δικάσουμε και την ανεξάρτητη αρχή; Έχει συγκεκριμένο ρόλο. Υπάρχουν νόμοι. Όλα τα άλλα είναι προσωπικές γνώμες. Σε αυτό το επίπεδο είναι σεβαστές.
Οι χαρακτηρισμοί όμως είναι *απαράδεκτοι*.

----------


## sotos65

Ποιοι χαρακτηρισμοί, το *κουλή* και *θεόκουλη*; Και τι πάει να πει θα "δικάσουμε" μία ανεξάρτητη αρχή; Ελεύθεροι άνθρωποι είμαστε και μπορούμε να σχολιάζουμε όσα πιστεύουμε ότι είναι στραβά. Και το συγκεκριμένο _πιστεύω_, νομίζω όμως ότι και άλλοι θα το πιστεύουν, είναι στραβό. Γιατί μπορούν δηλαδή η ΕΕΤΤ και το ΕΣΡ να επιβάλλουν κυρώσεις κι όχι ο "Συνήγορος του Καταναλωτή"; Πολύ θα ήθελα μία εξήγηση γι αυτό (πέρα από την αναφορά ότι το προβλέπει ο νόμος, δηλαδή).

----------


## emeliss

> Γιατί μπορούν δηλαδή η ΕΕΤΤ και το ΕΣΡ να επιβάλλουν κυρώσεις κι όχι ο "Συνήγορος του Καταναλωτή"; Πολύ θα ήθελα μία εξήγηση γι αυτό...


Γιατί αυτό ορίζει ο νόμος Ν.3297/2004.

----------


## sotos65

Looping...

"(πέρα από την αναφορά ότι το προβλέπει ο νόμος, δηλαδή)."

----------


## emeliss

Που το είδες το loop; Κάθε ανεξάρτητη αρχή έχει ένα συγκεκριμένο ρόλο και υπάρχουν νόμοι που ορίζουν την λειτουργία τους. Η συγκεκριμένη αρχή δεν έχει αρμοδιότητες επιβολής προστίμων. Κάτι που για μένα είναι λογικό αφού έχει δημιουργηθεί "ως εξωδικαστικό όργανο συναινετικής επίλυσης των καταναλωτικών διαφορών".

----------


## sotos65

Εσύ έκανες το looping, ισχύει επειδή έτσι ισχύει. Το θέμα είναι γιατί ισχύει (γιατί δηλαδή ο νόμος προβλέπει την συγκεκριμένη διαδικασία και όχι κάποια άλλη, κι όχι κυρώσεις, και γιατί η αρχή πρέπει να έχει αρμοδιότητες συναινετικής επίλυσης και όχι υποχρεωτικής), όχι η αναφορά ότι ισχύει επειδή το λέει ο νόμος. Δεν είναι υποχρεωτική η απάντηση αν δεν γνωρίζεις, η ερώτηση απευθύνεται σε οποιονδήποτε ξέρει κάτι παραπάνω για το θέμα...

----------


## emeliss

> Το θέμα είναι γιατί ισχύει (γιατί δηλαδή ο νόμος προβλέπει την συγκεκριμένη διαδικασία και όχι κάποια άλλη, κι όχι κυρώσεις, και γιατί η αρχή πρέπει να έχει αρμοδιότητες συναινετικής επίλυσης και όχι υποχρεωτικής)


Είναι προφανές. Γιατί η αρχή δημιουργήθηκε για άλλο λόγο. Τον ανέφερα παραπάνω. Και το ίδιο ισχύει και στην υπόλοιπη Ευρωπαϊκή Ένωση.

----------


## sotos65

Προφανές μπορεί να είναι για σένα, προσωπικά δεν βλέπω τίποτα το προφανές στο να υπάρχει μία διαδικασία που ενδεχομένως θα αφήσει ακάλυπτο τελικά τον καταναλωτή. Μάλλον για να προστατεύει τις εταιρείες φτιάχτηκε περισσότερο, κάτι που ισχύει όπως φαίνεται και με τις διαδικασίες για τις εγγυήσεις (που τρέχα γύρευε να βρεις τελικά ποιος είναι υπεύθυνος και για πόσο, με τις διατάξεις του ΑΚ και του νόμου).

----------


## emeliss

Προφανώς τότε δεν έχει προσπαθήσει να ενημερωθείς για την δράση της. Θα βρεις εύκολα στο διαδίκτυο πολλές αναφορές. Καλή συνέχεια και καλό βράδυ.

----------


## sotos65

Εντάξει, τώρα με "ενημέρωσες", δεν λέω!  :ROFL: 

Επίσης goodnight...

----------


## Papados

Ξέρει κανείς αν υπάρχει αντίστοιχο δεδικασμένο στην Ε.Ε?
Πάντως για το θέμα της αποζημίωσης για τα έξοδα των δικηγόρων, το βλέπω λογικό να προσπαθεί να τα διεκδικήσει ο ανθρωπος. Δεν μπορεί στα καλά καθούμενα να σου τραβάει κάποιος μήνυση, να κάνεις κάποια έξοδα και μετά να το παίζει τρελίτσα. Αν είναι έτσι, καλύτερα να εκδικαστεί η υπόθεση για να αποδοθούν τα του καισαρος τω καισαρι.

----------


## ipo

> Ξέρει κανείς αν υπάρχει αντίστοιχο δεδικασμένο στην Ε.Ε?
> Πάντως για το θέμα της αποζημίωσης για τα έξοδα των δικηγόρων, το βλέπω λογικό να προσπαθεί να τα διεκδικήσει ο ανθρωπος. Δεν μπορεί στα καλά καθούμενα να σου τραβάει κάποιος μήνυση, να κάνεις κάποια έξοδα και μετά να το παίζει τρελίτσα. Αν είναι έτσι, καλύτερα να εκδικαστεί η υπόθεση για να αποδοθούν τα του καισαρος τω καισαρι.


Αυτή είναι πρακτικά η απειλή, η εκδίκαση της υπόθεσης. Αν θέλει να πάρει τα δικηγορικά έξοδα κινδυνεύει να καταλήξει τελικά στο δικαστήριο με απαιτητές οφειλές 200.000€.

Ήδη, η εταιρεία έχει προκαλέσει με τις πράξεις της οικονομική ζημιά στον πελάτη, στον εαυτό της, αλλά και στην Apple. Πραγματικά δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω πώς σκέφτηκαν όσοι πήραν τις αποφάσεις. Απανωτά λάθη παρατηρώ, με βάση τα στοιχεία που έχουμε.

----------


## Papados

Χωρίς να λέω ότι έχει δικιο κάποια πλευρά, (ουτως ή αλλως η αλήθεια πρέπει να είναι κάπου στην μέση),
Τα 200Κ δεν πρόκειται να τα πάρει η εταιρία. Αρα έχει ελπίδες ο πελάτης να διεκδικήσει κάποιο ποσό από αυτό που έχει ξοδέψει.
Εννοήτε ότι αμα αρχίσει να λέει στο δικαστήριο για ψυχικές οδύνες και άλλα χαριτωμένα, δεν πρόκειται να παρει τιποτα.

----------


## ipo

> Τα 200Κ δεν πρόκειται να τα πάρει η εταιρία.


Θεωρώ πολύ πιθανό να μην τα πάρει η εταιρεία, αλλά δεν μπορώ να εκφράσω βεβαιότητα και ο λόγος είναι ο ακόλουθος:




> Αξίζει  να σημειωθεί ότι το Πρωτοδικείο Πειραιά ήταν το πρώτο Ελληνικό  δικαστήριο που αναγνώρισε τεκμηριωμένα ότι οι διατάξεις περί Τύπου δεν  εφαρμόζονται στα ιστολόγια, σε υπόθεση στην οποία υπερασπιστήκαμε  blogger εναγόμενο από  Νομάρχη (απόφαση 4980/2009).


Ρισκάρεις να χάσεις 206.000 για να διεκδικήσεις 6.000€, έστω κι αν η αναλογία πιθανοτήτων είναι 1:50;

----------


## LOUKAS32

my friends


εαν θελει καποιος replacement πας εκει που το αγορασες και οχι στην apple

tnx.
EDIT: μονο εαν το αγορασεις απο την ιδια τιν αππλε

----------


## Papados

> Ρισκάρεις να χάσεις 206.000 για να διεκδικήσεις 6.000€, έστω κι αν η αναλογία πιθανοτήτων είναι 1:50;


Δεν το είχα σκεφτεί έτσι. Πιστεύω ότι οι δικηγόροι που έχουν τα ακριβή στοιχεία, θα μπορέσουν  να κάνουν μια πρόβλεψη της εκβασης της δίκης.
Παντως τα 200Κ και να τα 'χα δεν θα τους τα χάριζα. Οπότε ναι, μια εξωδικαστική λύση είναι καλύτερη




> my friends
> 
> 
> εαν θελει καποιος replacement πας εκει που το αγορασες και οχι στην apple
> 
> tnx.
> EDIT: μονο εαν το αγορασεις απο την ιδια τιν αππλε


Αυτό όπως καταλαβαίνεις δεν ισχύει στη Ελλάδα...

----------


## LOUKAS32

ΕΑΝ θελει ο RESELLER το κανει εαν δεν θελει δεν το κανει ειναι απλο.

ι APPLE παντος το κανει και εφοσον υπαρχει λογος....

κατα την γνωμη μου κανεις μυνηση στην ιδια Apple και 8α βρεις στανδαρ το δικιο σου..

----------


## Papados

H apple το κάνει. Το θέμα είναι ότι δεν εχει παρουσία στην Ελλάδα και από εκεί ξεκινάνε όλα τα προβλήματα.

----------


## NeK

Μην ξεχνάτε πως το ότι κάποιος "ζητά" ένα ποσό μέσω αγωγής/μήνυσης δεν σημαίνει πως ακόμα και να το κερδίσει το δικαστήριο θα πάρει το ποσό που ζήτησε. Και εγώ μπορώ αύριο να μηνύσω τον οποιοδήποτε για οποιοδήποτε λόγο και να ζητάω ό,τι ποσό μου αρέσει (π.χ. 50.000.000€). Ακόμα και δίκιο να έχω, το δικαστήριο είναι αυτό που θα κρίνει βάσει των στοιχείων το ποσό της αποζημίωσης, το οποίο και συνήθως είναι κατά πολύ πολύ μικρότερο.

----------


## sotos65

Παρεμπιπτόντως, έχω την εντύπωση ότι η αναφορά του δικηγόρου 

"Αξίζει να σημειωθεί ότι το Πρωτοδικείο Πειραιά ήταν το πρώτο Ελληνικό δικαστήριο που αναγνώρισε τεκμηριωμένα ότι οι διατάξεις περί Τύπου δεν εφαρμόζονται στα ιστολόγια, σε υπόθεση στην οποία υπερασπιστήκαμε blogger εναγόμενο από Νομάρχη (απόφαση 4980/2009). "

...είναι υπέρ του πελάτη/blogger στην περίπτωση αυτή. Οι διατάξεις περί τύπου για συκοφαντική δυσφήμιση είναι ιδιαίτερα αυστηρές (ο λεγόμενος και "τυποκτόνος" νόμος), και οι αποζημιώσεις εξοντωτικές.

ΥΓ. Πριν μερικούς μήνες ο Άρειος Πάγος είχε θεωρήσει ότι ο συγκεκριμένος νόμος περί τύπου είναι αντισυνταγματικός. Δεν ξέρω αν έχει αλλάξει κάτι από τότε...

http://www.star.gr/index.php?ID=media&Rec_ID=36862




> Άρειος Πάγος: Αντισυνταγματικός ο «τυποκτόνος» νόμος
> 
> Βόμβα στα θεμέλια του λεγόμενου «τυποκτόνου» νόμου βάζει η δεύτερη τακτική Ολομέλεια του Αρείου Πάγου. Οι εξοντωτικές αποζημιώσεις από αγωγές σε βάρος Μέσων Μαζικής Ενημέρωσης και δημοσιογράφων για συκοφαντική δυσφήμιση, κρίθηκαν αντισυνταγματικές. «Μόνη η εμβέλεια ενός σταθμού δεν αρκεί για τη θεμελίωση τόσο μεγάλης χρηματικής ικανοποίησης, αλλά θα πρέπει αν γίνεται στάθμιση του είδους και της βαρύτητας της προσβολής», επισημαίνει η απόφαση.
> 
> Οι δικαστές με πλειοψηφία 27-1 έκριναν ότι οι εξοντωτικές αποζημιώσεις του νόμου μπορούν να προκαλέσουν μεγαλύτερη ζημιά από εκείνη που επιχειρείται να διορθώσουν. Είναι γεγονός ότι εξαιτίας τέτοιων υπέρογκων αποζημιώσεων ΜΜΕ έκλεισαν ή κινδύνεψαν να βάλουν λουκέτο. «Η βλάβη από το πρόστιμο μπορεί να είναι δυσανάλογα επαχθέστερη από την επιδιωκόμενη με το πρόστιμο ωφέλεια», επισημαίνεται χαρακτηριστικά. Άλλωστε, ο παραλογισμός του νόμου Σημίτη ήταν πασιφανής από το γεγονός ότι η συκοφαντική δυσφήμιση δια του Τύπου αποζημιώνεται με περισσότερα χρήματα απ ότι η απώλεια μιας ανθρώπινης ζωής.
> 
> Οι δικαστές ανέπεμψαν την υπόθεση στην πλήρη ολομέλεια του Αρείου Πάγου ως ζήτημα εξαιρετικής σημασίας. Μετά από αυτή την εξέλιξη, η κυβέρνηση ουσιαστικά ωθείται να αλλάξει τον τυποκτόνο νόμο, ο οποίος ήδη έχει χάσει την ισχύ του στα δικαστήρια.
> 
> Επισημαίνεται ότι οι δικαστές έλαβαν τη συγκεκριμένη απόφαση εξατάζοντας την υπόθεση αγωγής του δημοσιογράφου Στέλιου Κούλογλου εναντίον της Τατιάνας Στεφανίδου και του Νίκου Ευαγγελάτου.

----------


## ipo

> Παρεμπιπτόντως, έχω την εντύπωση ότι η αναφορά του δικηγόρου 
> 
> "Αξίζει να σημειωθεί ότι το Πρωτοδικείο Πειραιά ήταν το πρώτο Ελληνικό δικαστήριο που αναγνώρισε τεκμηριωμένα ότι οι διατάξεις περί Τύπου δεν εφαρμόζονται στα ιστολόγια, σε υπόθεση στην οποία υπερασπιστήκαμε blogger εναγόμενο από Νομάρχη (απόφαση 4980/2009). "
> 
> ...είναι υπέρ του πελάτη/blogger στην περίπτωση αυτή. Οι διατάξεις περί τύπου για συκοφαντική δυσφήμιση είναι ιδιαίτερα αυστηρές (ο λεγόμενος και "τυποκτόνος" νόμος), και οι αποζημιώσεις εξοντωτικές.


Έχεις δίκιο. Το είχα εκλάβει αντίθετα.
http://elawyer.blogspot.com/2010/02/blogs.html

----------


## Manolis_karas

> ... Πραγματικά δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω πώς σκέφτηκαν...


Είναι πολύ λογική η σκέψη σου, η πραγματικότητα που ζούμε στη χώρα μας δεν είναι λογική. Δεν σου έχει τύχει κάτι παρόμοιο; Σε μένα μου έχει τύχει δύο φορές (αυτές θυμάμαι τώρα) άλλες εταιρείες, άλλα καταστήματα, να αρνηθούν επιστροφή 30΄λεπτά μετά την αγορά για και να μου βάλουν φασαρία που τους ενόχλησα και ένας τρίτος με έβγαλε έξω από το κατάστημα του, όταν αφού πλήρωσα, του ζήτησα: Εγγύηση δεν έχει;

----------


## blkik

Δικαίωση από ότι φαίνεται

H Υπόθεση έγινε βίντεο cartoon στο youtube
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZUfF_xfyxP0

128 μέρες μετά φαίνεται ότι το Public  δέχτηκε να αντικαταστήσει τον mac με άλλο προϊόν ίσης αξίας
http://maga.gr/

Petition για την apple
http://www.gopetition.com/petition/42459.html

Οι δικηγόροι όμως τον γδυσανε

----------


## kami84gr

Πολύ χαίρομαι που δικαιώθηκε ο άνθρωπος, έστω και με κόστος. Τον ευχαριστω που έδωσε αυτόν τον αγώνα!

Του έυχομαι η Ιατρική του καριέρα να απογειωθεί στο προσεχές μέλλον και του αξίζει! :Respekt: 

Όσο για την i-square καλό κλείσιμο...της αξίζει.

----------


## cuprakatos

Δεν πήγαινα που δεν πήγαινα την APPLE , απο αύριο θα κόψω να τρώω και μήλα !  :Thumb down:  :Thumb down:

----------


## kami84gr

> Δεν πήγαινα που δεν πήγαινα την APPLE , απο αύριο θα κόψω να τρώω και μήλα !


 :Laughing:  :Laughing:  :Laughing:  κσλοοοο  :Respekt:

----------


## knowlton

Αυτή η υπόθεση κι αν αμαυρώνει τ' όνομα που είχε η InfoQuest στην αγορά. Όσο για την SystemGraph, απλά ας ξεχάσουμε ότι υπάρχουν, διότι όσο άριστοι κι αν ήταν στο παρελθόν, η συμπεριφορά τους σ' αυτήν την υπόθεση τα σβήνει όλα με μαύρο.

Αίσχος, εκ μέρους τους.

----------


## TuRRiCaN

> Αυτή η υπόθεση κι αν αμαυρώνει τ' όνομα που είχε η InfoQuest στην αγορά. Όσο για την SystemGraph, απλά ας ξεχάσουμε ότι υπάρχουν, διότι όσο άριστοι κι αν ήταν στο παρελθόν, η συμπεριφορά τους σ' αυτήν την υπόθεση τα σβήνει όλα με μαύρο.
> 
> Αίσχος, εκ μέρους τους.


Τι είχε η Ιnfoquest στην αγορά;  :Laughing:  
Στο after sales support ήταν για κλάματα...
http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showthread.php?t=18937

Για την Systemgraph θα συμφωνήσω, ήταν τεράστιο ατόπημα αυτό που έγινε και αναιρεί το καλό παρελθόν της...

----------

